#ubuntu-za 2011-01-17
<superfly> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD MORNING!
<kbmonkey> morning all. 
<kbmonkey> weekends just fly past, don't they :p
<superfly> ohi kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> hi superfly 
<Kilos> hiya superfly kbmonkey and all early birds
 * kbmonkey thinks its too early even after years of waking up this time ^^
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> one question
<Kilos> when you do updates do the packages in /var/cache/apt/archives get updated
<superfly> Kilos: you mean when you download and upgrade your packages?
<Kilos> yes superfly once that has been done are all those packages updayed ones
<Kilos> updated
<Kilos> lo dwidge nlsthzn 
<Kilos> or upgraded. i get mixed up tween the two
<nlsthzn> Kilos: alo :)
<Kilos> morning maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<superfly> Kilos: update = read the lists on the repositories and make sure the local list is up-to-date
<superfly> Kilos: upgrade = download packages and upgrade your software
<Kilos> ty superfly so if i save that whole cache to the external and then do a clean install and copy them back they will just need to be installed without downloading anything?
<Kilos> aptitude or apt-get
<Owkkuri> yup
<Kilos> i did a clean install to start with so surely updates are all that needs doing
<Owkkuri> Kilos: what we do here, seeing as myself & Superhuman both use ubuntu
<Kilos> hi owk
<Owkkuri> he runs a cache and I DL the packages from him
<Kilos> ah ty Owkkuri  this bandwidth thing is a pain
<Owkkuri> aye
<sakhi> morning
<Hodgestar> \
<morgs> .
<superfly> ohi morgs
<morgs> ohi superfly 
<superfly> morgs: did you ever get my e-mail?
<morgs> superfly, let me check that inbox
<morgs> superfly, found it now, will reply, sorry for the delay :)
<superfly> np
<Symmetria> lol @ my lawyer
<Symmetria> I told him "Sue this guy, and tell him we'll settle for 100k USD since thats cheaper than him fighitng it"
<Symmetria> lawyer sends me a note "Upped our settlement figure to 250k since thats still way cheaper than him fighting it, and he cant win the case, there is no hope of him winning it"
<superfly> ah, but Symmetria, what does your lawyer make out of it :-P
<Symmetria> superfly 10% of whatever we make
<Symmetria> :P
<superfly> Symmetria: it was a rhetorical question
<Symmetria> heh have neat deal with lawyer, if we make nothing, I dont pay
<Symmetria> if we make something, he gets 10% 
<Symmetria> :P lotsa incentive for him
<Kilos> Owkkuri, you busy
<Owkkuri> sup?
<Kilos> i have copied all the cache to  new maverick but it still want s to run to the internaet for everything
<Kilos> is there some command i must run to make it is its own cache
<Owkkuri> hmmm
<Kilos> or is there a way i can tell it to use my external as the repo
<Owkkuri> mot sure
<Owkkuri> not*
<Kilos> lol
<Owkkuri> well what ever the list says is the latest file is downloaded to /var/cache/apt/archive or w/e
<Kilos> i can install one at a time from the external then it needs dependancies and then i have to go find that first
<Kilos> hehe
<Owkkuri> if the file is already there it'll skip over it
<Kilos> w/e ??
<Owkkuri> whatever :P
<Kilos> hehe
<Owkkuri> i think that's the dir
<Owkkuri> also, the cache will only be useful to you if you've got the same software installed that you had
<Owkkuri> if that makes sense
<Kilos> when you actually copy to the external it shows everything as packages but when using cli to see the cache then half the stuff not
<Kilos> there
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> and there are 732 of them
<Owkkuri> also i think they need to be owned by root
<Kilos> ok ty i keep trying
<Kilos> maybe install all the lib files first
<Owkkuri> nah, just do apt-get update
<Owkkuri> and then apt-get upgrade
<Owkkuri> it should use the files you've put in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Kilos> its not gonna want to go internet?
<Kilos> ok i will try that ty
<Kilos> lol
<Owkkuri> it's shouldn't :P
<Owkkuri> maybe it'll DL a few
<Owkkuri> updates since you last DL'd stuff
<Kilos> i am not sure i have everything in cache
<Owkkuri> in theory if i copy the packages from my ubuntu server to my ubuntu desktop, it should use some of them
<Kilos> i reversed the command
<Kilos> but often do things wrong
<Kilos> yes thats what i thought
<Owkkuri> :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ty
<Owkkuri> np
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<Kilos> aw, i know what i did wrong
<Kilos> in archives everything is in the folder packs
<Kilos> need to sort the command out so everything is in archives not archives/packs
<Owkkuri> ah
<Owkkuri> you could try mv
<Kilos> lol. told you i always do something wrong
<Owkkuri> :P
<Kilos> mv?
<Owkkuri> I think mv /var/cache/apt/archives/packs/* /var/cache/apt/archives/ 
<Owkkuri> should work
<Kilos> wont it work if i do /media/storage/packs/*
<Owkkuri> could do that too
<Kilos> i left off the /*
<Owkkuri> ah
<Owkkuri> so you copied the dir and not just it's contents
<Kilos> yeah man
<Kilos> eina
<Kilos> twice
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2011-01-18
<BaG_FiGHter> hello!
<Kilos> morning superfly and all you other guys
<superfly> morning oom Kilos
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you back to that again oompie
<Kilos> are you and the family well?
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier Kilos my vriend
<superfly> Kilos: sorry, really busy here at work... the family is well
<Kilos> glad to hear that.
<Owkkuri> sup oom Kilos
<Kilos> lol you too
<Kilos> all well here ty and you
<Kilos> after i did mv i ended up with only 30m update to download. thanks alot
<Owkkuri> cool
<Owkkuri> :)
<Kilos> dunno if this will work with usb broadband modems as well. but does with cellphone use as a modem on voda
<Kilos> for those with small caps
<Kilos> boot with phone connected then when online unplug data cable and plug it back in after about 2 or 3 secs
<Kilos> if i dont do this then when i open pidgin data use is up to 1.5m
<Kilos> if i do it then data use is only around 60kB opening pidgin and i am sure it use less for everything else as well
<Kilos> morning maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<Kilos> afternoon all
<Kilos> hi fwolff 
<fwolff> hi Kilos
<Kilos> ar you new here?
<fwolff> I'm so new, I don't even use ubuntu yet :-)
<Kilos> move it 
<Kilos> lol
<fwolff> but friends with several people here.  was actually looking for highvoltage, but found him elsewhere.
<fwolff> trying to be polite and not leave the moment I got what I wanted :-)
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> where are you
<fwolff> so what kind of kilos are you?
<fwolff> Pta
<Kilos> me too
<fwolff> or Translate.org.za, more precisely
<Kilos> been quiet here this year the guys are very busy seems to me
<Kilos> antway welcome to ubuntu-za
<fwolff> thanks
<fwolff> so who here wants to help us maintain a PPA of our software?
<Kilos> what software?
<fwolff> Virtaal, Pootle, Translate Toolkit
<fwolff> http://translate.sourceforge.net/
<fwolff> We have this: https://launchpad.net/~translate.org.za/+archive/ppa
<fwolff> but it is falling out of date
<Kilos> hang around. someone should see this chat before midnight
<fwolff> we have another community member who wants to have a PPA for bleeding edge releases - nice idea
<fwolff> walterl used to maintain it, but got busy
<fwolff> maybe a ping is all that is necessary :-)
<Kilos> yeah walter has become scarce
<deegee> Maaz: weather pretoria
<Maaz> deegee: In Lanseria, South Africa at 8:00 PM SAST on January 18, 2011: 20°C; Humidity: 88%; Wind: SE at 11 km/h; Conditions: Partly Cloudy; Sunrise/set: 5:31 AM SAST/7:03 PM SAST; Moonrise/set: 5:53 PM SAST/3:46 AM SAST
<deegee> Maaz: weather jiddah saudi arabia
<Maaz> deegee: In Jeddah King Abdul Aziz International Airport, Saudi Arabia at 9:00 PM AST on January 18, 2011: 21°C; Humidity: 48%; Wind: North at 7 km/h; Conditions: Scattered Clouds; Sunrise/set: 7:03 AM AST/6:03 PM AST; Moonrise/set: 4:42 PM AST/5:30 AM AST
<deegee> Maaz: thank you kindly
<Maaz> no problem, deegee
<inetpro> deegee: you in Jeddah?
<inetpro> good evening
<deegee> inetpro: yes
<deegee> good evening inetpro & all
<deegee> inetpro: i'm back thursday
<deegee> inetpro: how have you been?
<inetpro> deegee: am good thanks
 * inetpro enjoyed a bit of fresh air today at school athletics
<deegee> inetpro: kwl.
<deegee> inetpro: r u back @ work?
<inetpro> deegee: yep, been back since last week already
 * deegee thinks work sucks.
<deegee> inetpro: have you played a bit with Natty?
 * deegee is waiting patiently for the galaxy tab...
<inetpro> deegee: no
 * inetpro is very patient
 * superfly doesn't have the bandwidth to do stuff like that
<deegee> understood. well there's flaws and most of them are corrected within time.
<deegee> superfly: hmmmm... you'll get there sometime soon
<inetpro> deegee: I read a blog the other day with someone arguing that with the cost of the galaxy tab you should much get a decent netbook
<inetpro> the netbook is so much more flexible 
<inetpro> they say if you need a reading device you should much rather get the kindle
<deegee> inetpro: i already own an ubuntu maverick netbook!!! i now need a tab
<deegee> stuff kindle!
<deegee> the TAB is kwl
<inetpro> deegee: the TAB and it's OS is very limiting
<deegee> inetpro: point taken, but at the end of the day i got a new toy and soon i'll run ubuntu on it 
 * inetpro hates the limited battery life on the tabs
<inetpro> and for that matter on most modern smartphones
<inetpro> BTW, did MTN announce new data deals recently?
 * inetpro noticed new ads on TV but just caught the end of it
<deegee> inetpro: i have no idea.... being out of the country for some time. sorry!
<inetpro> deegee: the TAB sure is a cool device, even if I have to say so myself
<deegee> inetpro: does their site say something about the promo?
<deegee> inetpro: lol
<deegee> inetpro: TAB is a great  device.
<deegee> like i said, i had doubts on the netbook when i got it but i enjoyed it as soon as i installed ubuntu on it
<deegee> something might come up for the TAB's
<inetpro> deegee: I have seen guys blog about ubuntu on the iPad
<deegee> inetpro: hmmm.... that might have sparked an idea on the handhelds....
<inetpro> ubuntu is just not ready for the telephony as far as I can see
 * deegee will checkout the ubuntuforums for that info on the iPad's & TAB's
<deegee> inetpro: is that for real? they not ready?
<superfly> inetpro: Maemo is :-P
<deegee> superfly: will Maemo be compatible for the TAB?
<superfly> deegee: Maemo sadly is pretty much no more... but MeeGo, Maemo's successor, should be
<deegee> superfly: tnx, will google the info further then...
<superfly> well, depends on the hardware, of course, but it should be just a case of getting the drivers
 * deegee notes on the rednotebook... for tomorrow
<Morganvd> meego works on most
<inetpro> deegee: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1392368
<Morganvd> netbooks
<Morganvd> i have had it on my dell and hp
<deegee> superfly: tnx again
 * inetpro tried running meego on virtualbox the other day
<Morganvd> meego take getting used to
<deegee> Morganvd: you mean MeeGo or Maemo?
<Morganvd> i use ubuntu netbook on mine
<Morganvd> MeeGo
<inetpro> ran into some issues and put it aside for the moment
<deegee> Morganvd: tnx
<superfly> deegee: Maemo was written for Nokia's N800 and N900 series devices
<Morganvd> version 1.1 is here
<Morganvd> next release is april i think
<deegee> so then if the TAB is not ready as yet, then i might look at the n900 as an alternative?
<Morganvd> yeah MeeGo is mainly run by intel and Nokia
<inetpro> deegee: and even on the ipad forums they're talking about ubuntu
<inetpro> http://www.ipadforums.net/ipad-hacking/357-ubuntu-ipad.html
<inetpro> deegee: IMHO I don't think you can compare the TAB directly with the n900
<inetpro> but the n900 sure looks like a very cool device as well
<deegee> inetpro: that is very true to not compare the 2
<deegee> i was refering to something to have instead of the other
 * inetpro would love to have both devices for a month at a time before making a decision to purchase any one of them
<deegee> lol
<deegee> inetpro: that's a very cool idea
<inetpro> in fact I think any geek with a few spare bucks could be living in a dream world these days
<inetpro> so many new devices lining up behind each other all the time
<inetpro> or should I rather say any gadget geek
<Morganvd> geek gadget geek whats the diffrence i drule every day at the new toys out
<inetpro> Morganvd: some geeks enjoy to push the limits with devices purchased with hard earned cash
<Morganvd> true
<Morganvd> i love the new stuff but somethings are just out of price range
 * inetpro agrees with Morganvd
<wedwo-> haha, I'm still drooling over p4's
<Morganvd> october my company laptop is up for upgrade
<Morganvd> im going for the mac book pro
<deegee> Morganvd: good for you...
<deegee> in a laymans term, the TAB is not ideal for now?
<Morganvd> im not a fan of the TAB
<Morganvd> i like my netbook more
<deegee> Morganvd: noted.
<Morganvd> TAB is a 7inch cell phone on steriods
<superfly> ugh... OS X
<deegee> huh!
<deegee> hence imentioned on laymans terms....!
<Morganvd> superfly: ?
<superfly> Morganvd: I worked on OS X for a year... couldn't stand it
<inetpro> Kilos: wb
<Morganvd> hey Kilos 
<deegee> Kilos: wb
<Kilos> hi guys you all well
<Kilos> ty
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Morganvd> superfly i dont know if ill keep OS X on it
<deegee> ubuntu runs on the macBook...
<Morganvd> it does
<Morganvd> i just love the shape and the power of how a mac is built
<inetpro> Two charged over iPad hacking on AT&T network http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE70H3BH20110118
<Morganvd> superfly: btw try this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/ubuntu-izing-kubuntu-ambiance-style/
<superfly> Morganvd: I don't want Ubuntu's look and feel, actually... I prefer KDE's themes
<Morganvd> i might use kubuntu after all
<deegee> inetpro: are you an iPad fan?
<inetpro> deegee: nope, but the hardware certainly is ahead in the race
<Morganvd> superfly: i mean have you seen the screenies
<Kilos> do any of you have probs getting a usb flash to boot with an iso on it
<superfly> Morganvd: looking now
<Kilos> i have tried a custom iso and the maverick startup disk option but it wont boot
<deegee> Kilos: not me, i had success booting up always
<superfly> Kilos: if there's an ISO on it, then it won't boot... if the ISO has been converted to work on a USB stick, then I don't know
<Morganvd> Kilos:  there has been issues with startup disk creator on mavr
<Kilos> oh
<Morganvd> i used unetbooten
<Morganvd> and have had no issues
<Kilos> i have just tried unetbootin and same thing
<Kilos> pc just hangs when it should boot
<deegee> Morganvd: i used USB for maverick and worked all the time...
<Morganvd> when last have you updated
<Kilos> yesterday
<deegee> now i'm on natty USB
<Kilos> i wonder if the pc is not happy doing it
<Morganvd> deegee: i think you missing the point when using mav to right a img to usb we have been getting random errors
<Kilos> in bios it shows the usb
<deegee> Morganvd: ok.
<Morganvd> Kilos: do you tell the machine to boot from usb Kilos 
<Kilos> yes as first boot device
<Morganvd> my dell is F12 and my HP its F9
<deegee> inetpro: what would you suggest on the topic; on toys/
<Kilos> or is there a way to write an iso to multiple cd's
<deegee> s/toys//toy?
<Kilos> i got a 830 custom iso and cd only wants 700m
 * deegee needs some research on the new toys...
<deegee> Kilos: can't you write it on a dvd?
<inetpro> deegee: I would wait a bit, unless you have a few savings 
<Kilos> no dvd . pc too slow
<Kilos> eish
<deegee> Kilos: ok, sorry
<Kilos> ty guys. carry on
<deegee> inetpro: understood....
<superfly> deegee: if you want a toy, either an N900, or the MeeGo successor to the N900 (whatever that may be)
<inetpro> superfly: I just wish the successor would be announced soon
<deegee> superfly: thank you kindly  for the info.
<superfly> inetpro: yeah, me too
 * deegee will wait for now
<superfly> the N8 is an *awesome* phone, except for one thing... it runs Symbian
 * inetpro agrees with superfly
<deegee> superfly: and the n900 runs?
<superfly> Maemo
<superfly> Debian derivative
<deegee> i get the drift
 * superfly compiled and installed his IRC client, Quassel, on his phone
<drubin> yum yum
<deegee> but does it mean Symbian is not that great of an OS?
<drubin> deegee: NO symbian is a horrid horrid bad OS
<superfly> deegee: from a user's perspective, it's OK
<deegee> drubin: kwl. and andriod?
<drubin> android is ok.
<superfly> but I like being able to actually hack on my phone, without needing to jailbreak or root it
<deegee> understood
<drubin> superfly: Well not exactly you would never get decent apps for Symbian phones
<superfly> drubin: well, Nokia's S60 and S90 versions there are apps for, but I had a UIQ3 version on my old SE m600, and there were *NO* apps for it
<inetpro> drubin: most users are still happy with the little they have on their Symbian phones
<deegee> the TAB is running android.
<deegee> @ the end of the day, i want to see myself using a device/handheld with something that makes me happy.
<deegee> whether meego or whatever free/opensource.... 
<inetpro> the thing that bugs me with these modern smartphones is that in the end it still is a phone
<drubin> true
<inetpro> if you depend on the phone functionality you can not really afford to hack to much around with it
<deegee> inetpro: true
<deegee> i opt for the TAB because i really don' want the voice functionality on it, only data
<deegee> i have phones, and i'm very happy with them.
<deegee> s/don'/don't
<deegee> i'm also happy with my netbook.
<deegee> superfly: what device are you using? just curious.
<deegee> phone i meant.
<superfly> deegee: Ah. I have a Nokia N900
<deegee> kwl
<superfly> very
<superfly> inetpro: btw, the N900 is actually officially marketed as an Internet tablet
<inetpro> superfly: nice
<deegee> superfly: would you explain that?
<deegee> "internet tablet"
<superfly> deegee: a good few years ago nokia brought out the N800, which has no phone whatsoever
<deegee> ok
<superfly> it runs/ran Maemo (version 2 or 3 or something) and was solely meant as a small internet-enabled device
<deegee> ok
<superfly> the N900 is a progression of that device, so it now includes a phone ;-)
<deegee> kwl
<superfly> http://blog.saturnlaboratories.co.za/archive/2010/11/07/first-impressions-nokia-n900
<superfly> http://blog.saturnlaboratories.co.za/archive/2010/11/08/first-impressions-nokia-n900-part-2
<deegee> superfly: tnx
<deegee> superfly: what would you suggest; TAB or n900 or wait?
<deegee> sorry for being a pain
<superfly> deegee: it really depends on what you want to get out of the device
<superfly> I *really* wanted the N900
<superfly> Android devices look really great, and I'd recommend them to my non-geeky friends
<superfly> if you're a developer geek like me, you'd probably want a little more out of your device than what Android can offer, which is why I love my phone so much
<deegee> thing is i don't want a phone functionality anymore on the device
<superfly> it gives me that ability and that power, and you can see Nokia made it a developer's phone
<superfly> deegee: then you don't want the N900
<superfly> not sure you want the TAB either though
<superfly> bit if you want something like the iPad, then get the TAB, I've heard people say that they want to sell their iPad after buying a TAB
<deegee> hence i say; i should do some research an check what's kwl
<deegee> i want to keep my toys
 * deegee like having toys of all kinds ...
<superfly> http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/10things/?p=1955
 * deegee chex the link...
<drubin> the galexy tablet looks cheap though
 * drubin got to play with one 2 days ago
<deegee> drubin: very cheap...
<drubin> the screen isn
<drubin> isn't compareable though
<deegee> np with screen. thing is; the more advance you are the better you are 1 step ahead ...
<sakhi_> http://www.zenoss.com/in/wp_gartner_magic_quadrant.html
 * sakhi_ eish another 4 runs for India.
 * sakhi_ yes yes yes ;)
 * deegee needs some sleep.
<deegee> Maaz: time jeddah saudi arabia
<Maaz> deegee: Huh?
<deegee> Maaz: time jeddah saudi
<Maaz> deegee: What?
<deegee> Maaz: time jiddah
<Maaz> deegee: Sorry...
<deegee> it's 23h18 in jiddah, nite all
<Kilos> night deegee 
<drubin> gnite
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2011-01-19
<kbmonkey> morning early birds
<kbmonkey> hi all, so I got this new DSL router. Apparently it also acts as a network hub, the manual doesn't help much.
<kbmonkey> has anyone networked with one before? it's a Belkin router
<superfly> morning kbmonkey
<superfly> kbmonkey: most of them are router/switches, you plug your pc into it, it has dhcp and gives your machine an IP address, and then you can access it's web interface via it's ip address (I think it's usually either 10.0.0.1 or 192.168.1.1)
<kbmonkey> hi superfly :)
<kbmonkey> yes i can manage the router via the web interface, it is set to allow local networking by default
<kbmonkey> i have enabled remote desktop on pc A, and I can ping it too. but directvnc says it can't resolve host. strange
<superfly> kbmonkey: uh, remote desktop and vnc? I presume you know that those aren't the same protocols?
<superfly> does directvnc have support for rdp?
<kbmonkey> oh it works, i had to run it under sudo! thanks :)
<kbmonkey> yes it does, i use directvnc because this is from my netbook running crunchbang
<superfly> môre oom Kilos
<Kilos> morning superfly  hows ya
<superfly> ja, can't complain
<Kilos> good. no one listens anyway
<Kilos> morning everyone else
<kbmonkey> morning Kilos 
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> i'm having a fruit smoothing breakfast, moet wakker word
<Kilos> enjoy
<kbmonkey> i have just remoted onto my first ubuntu machine with vnc :) 
<deegee> morning all...
<Kilos> wb guys
<Kilos> still some missing
<deegee> wb Kilos ...
<Kilos> ty
 * inetpro feels as if hit by a train
<deegee> inetpro: hello
<inetpro> hi deegee
<inetpro> have some sort of stomach bug and it's draining my life out of me, so freaking tired it's not funny
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<inetpro> and I hope Maaz will make it a strong one as well
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro!
<deegee> ... coffee and some loose stomach? hmmm...
<inetpro> Maaz: thank you kindly
<Maaz> inetpro: no problemo
<sakhi> mooning
<sakhi> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on]
<Maaz> Kilos: *blink*
<Kilos> grr
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on]
<Maaz> Kilos: *blink*
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> whew
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Okay
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and inetpro!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<inetpro> Maaz: ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<Kilos> hoe gaan dit
<inetpro> Kilos: surviving
<Kilos> hehe is it just mine or is adobe reader german on maverick
<Kilos> if one orders a ubuntu cd near the end of its 6 months is it the same cd as in the first month or is it updated some?
<Kilos> or in any way a later edition
<superfly> i don't know...
<drubin> Kilos: same CD
<Kilos> ty drubin 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> Maaz, night
<Maaz> kbye Kilos
#ubuntu-za 2011-01-20
<Kilos> morning superfly and everyone else at work
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hehe i be younger today
<superfly> it's a long day for me, I have plenty time to call you oom
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> lol
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie baie
<Maaz> Kilos: Excuse me?
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier Kilos my vriend
<sakhi> moonin
<Kilos> hiya sakhi 
<Symmetria> sup :P
<Kilos> hi Symmetria 
<Kilos> long time no see
<Symmetria> gawd linux gave me shit last night
<Kilos> aw
<Symmetria> heh on a 32 bit system... do not attempt to use really big disk arrays
<Symmetria> a.) cfdisk/fdisk is severenly broken on big disk arrays on 32bit systems, broke to the point that it tells you its working and can do it, and then does really funky crap, instead of actually saying "I aint gonna work"
<Symmetria> which is confusing as hell
<Symmetria> and b.) I cant find a file system that can break the 16tb limit on a 32bit system :(
<froztbyte> yeah, me neither
<froztbyte> Symmetria: I think the next time we feel adventurous, we switch that box over to 64bit on the fly ;)
<Symmetria> froztbyte Im seriously considering a total reinstall tonight
<froztbyte> you can't
<froztbyte> you've got a drinking budget to empty ;)
<Symmetria> :P why not
<Symmetria> haha dude thats so not gonna happen, am exhausted
<Symmetria> I might have an early supper with them but there wont be any big party tonight
<froztbyte> is the drac and remote console on that box licensed?
<Symmetria> there is no remote console on that box, the drac is purely there so we can remotely reboot it :P
<froztbyte> oh, right
<froztbyte> well if you wanna reinstall that, you're sitting on the floor there again
<tumbleweed> froztbyte, Symmetria: um, if you are considering a reinstall, please tell #ubuntu-mirrors, they were talking about putting za back in rotation, this morning
<froztbyte> has it actually synced all the way through?
 * froztbyte hasn't looked yet
<Symmetria> tumbleweed I will let them know if we decide to do it
<Symmetria> Im not going to do it without first thinking it through very carefully
<Symmetria> its a fairly major operation
<Symmetria> so I'll give them more than adequate warning
<Symmetria> at least the upgrades last night fixed the NIC issues
<Symmetria> I see all the speed problems are fixed
<cocooncrash> Maaz: dns for za.archive.ubuntu.com
<Maaz> cocooncrash: Records: 91.189.88.30, 91.189.88.31, 91.189.88.40, 91.189.88.45, 91.189.88.46, 91.189.92.169, 91.189.92.170 and 91.189.92.171
<Tonberry> how many connections does that thing need?
<Symmetria> cocoon its not back in rotation yet
<Symmetria> we had some serious issues with the system that seem to have been resolved by mass upgrades last night
<Symmetria> we've still got issues with the fact that we're hitting filesystem and partition size limits because that box is still running 32bit which will need to be changed at some point in the future but Im not sure when yet 
<Symmetria> for the moment I've split the new array into 2 seperate partitions 
<Symmetria> http://pastebin.com/P3HexyhT
<Symmetria> (we had to add the new array because we were shit outta disk space for certain things that are coming / run on a regular basis)
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> froztbyte there?
<froztbyte> \o
<froztbyte> for 'bout 35min or so still
<Symmetria> dude, how do we figure out if that box actually supports 64bit without me going there and trying to boot a 64bit cd :P
<froztbyte> check the cpu flags
<cocooncrash> Symmetria: /proc/cpuinfo
<cocooncrash> Although I can't find a flag as such.
<Symmetria> cocoon I woulda thought that as well except im not sure if the 64bit flag will show up on a 32bit system
<Symmetria> nor am I sure what the flag would be :)
<cocooncrash> You can look up the model number though.
<tumbleweed> cocooncrash, Symmetria: just loo kup the CPUon wikipedia
<cocooncrash> http://ark.intel.com/
<Symmetria> ok yeah, if Im looking at the right cpu it does support 64bit
<Symmetria> I believe thats a xeon 7130M cpu 
<froztbyte> that'd be CPU width, right?
<wedwo-> Maaz, time in Melbourne Australia
<Maaz> wedwo-: It is 2011-01-21 02:53:45 EST
<inetpro> good evening
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> I swear to god
<Symmetria> if I find a neotel techie right now
<Symmetria> I'll kick him in the head
<Symmetria> multiple times
<Symmetria> with steel capped boots
#ubuntu-za 2011-01-21
<Kilos> morning superfly and other early bords
<Kilos> birds too
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie baie
<Maaz> Geniet jou koppie boeretroos Kilos
<sakhi> moonin
<mciverza> Maaz: coffee on please
<Maaz> mciverza: Huh?
<mciverza> Maaz: coffee?
<Maaz> mciverza: Huh?
<mciverza> Just installed Windows 7. it kicks the pants of Narwhal
 * mciverza tries to begin friday flame
<inetpro> mciverza: don't come with stories
 * mciverza winks
 * sakhi drops a pin.
<Tonberry> whaaaaaaa!
<Tonberry> dont scare me like that....
<sakhi> how is it going Tonberry ?
<Tonberry> hot...
<Tonberry> and my packets are missing...
<sakhi> are you using Cisco, 3com or brocade?
<Tonberry> im playing with a vpn
<Tonberry> and for some reason it loses a really lot of pings on the windows client if its under load
<superfly> linuxboy: junction.co.za
<superfly> drubin: ping
<drubin> superfly: pong
<superfly> drubin: it's a good thing I said we should meet for lunch next week... I was at work till 3:30 this morning
<superfly> so today I was pretty much dead
<drubin> wow hectic
<WOLFEYES> good evening everyone
<WOLFEYES> Long time no hear
<WOLFEYES> Heya superfly 
<WOLFEYES> Hmm...!
<superfly> OHI WOLFEYES
<superfly> HOW ARE YOU?
<WOLFEYES> Running around like a mad thing
<superfly> oh, sorry, your nick put me off :-P
<WOLFEYES> :-P
<WOLFEYES> Miss my computer thou...
<WOLFEYES> Trying to get a laptop, then you will see me back here again
<WOLFEYES> How you been superfly heard you been working so hard.
<superfly> yeah, been really hectic
<superfly> we deployed 3 new sites last night
<WOLFEYES> Awesome..
<WOLFEYES> Looks like everyone is busy, lol.
<superfly> or, in my case, just totally zonked
<WOLFEYES> ha ha ha
 * WOLFEYES hands superfly some vitamins and iced tea
<cocooncrash> Aaah, my eyes!
<WOLFEYES> heya cocooncrash lol
<kilos> :-P
<nlsthzn> hey kilos, all :)
<kilos> heya nlsthzn 
<inetpro> good evening
<superfly> hey inetpro, got rid of the migraine?
<kilos> heya inetpro 
<inetpro> superfly: fortunately yes, although I still feel a little light headed
<inetpro> hi kilos
<linuxboy> superfly: seenit
<linuxboy> superfly: well done
<superfly> linuxboy: ta
<Morganvd> evening all
<Morganvd> inetpro: best remedy for migrane 2 mypridol and good sleep
<kilos> fp night all. Sleep tight.
#ubuntu-za 2011-01-22
<Kilos> morning superfly and other guys
<Kilos> Maaz, morning
<Maaz> Sup Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<superfly> môre oom Kilos
<sakhi> morning #ubuntu-za
<superfly> hi sakhi
<superfly> fp
#ubuntu-za 2011-01-23
<Kilos> morning everyone
<sakhi> morning Kilos 
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<somaunn> hello everyone
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz, move it
<Maaz> Don't rush me Kilos . Making decent coffee is an art
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thank you kind bot
<Maaz> no problem, Kilos
#ubuntu-za 2012-01-16
<inetpro> fp 
<Kilos> morning all
<sakhi> Morning, hi Kilos. 
<Kilos> hey sakhi long time no see
<Kilos> morning maiatoday  wb
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<nuvolari> o/ mornings oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> and maiatoday and sakhi 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> nuvolari, meeting here tonight at 7.30 hey
<nuvolari> Kilos: cool! thanks for reminding me oom
<Kilos> yw my friend
 * nuvolari is very forgetful these days :P
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<nuvolari> how was your weekend oom Kilos ?
<Kilos> toppie
<Kilos> stil seun
<Kilos> lo highvoltage you gonna make tonights meeting?
<nuvolari> ag stil is beter as sleg oom :P
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i'll be back tonight. have a good day all of you
<highvoltage> ki<tab>
<kbmonkey> just popping in to test my 3G reception
<kbmonkey> reminder our meet is at 19h30 :-)
<professorX> hello world...
<Kilos> for those who dont read the list mails
<Kilos> Maaz, announce meeting here tonight at 1930hrs
<Maaz> Hear ye, hear ye! meeting here tonight at 1930hrs
<Kilos> hiya superfly 
<Kilos> lo magespawn 
<Kilos> inetpro, vergadreing vanaand nê
<Kilos> vergadering
<Kilos> hi Mezenir 
<Mezenir> hey kilos
<Mezenir> howsit going
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<Kilos> meeting here at 1930 hey
<Kilos> our monthly meet 3 months late
<Kilos> maybe i am exagerating a bit
<Kilos> exaggerate
<Mezenir> 1930 ?
<Mezenir> what happens then
<Mezenir> btw
<Mezenir> does anyone know why there is an openssl 0.9.8s and a 1.0.0f ?
<Kilos> lol 07.30 tonight
<Kilos> thats if weenie makes it
 * nlsthzn just got a heads up on G+ about the meeting which I had totally forgotten about
<Kilos> lol hiya nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Hey uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> who reminded you?
<nlsthzn> I don't know the handle, only have the persons real name :/ (to many people to keep track of)
<Kilos> ah
<nlsthzn> It was a certain Mr. Meyer
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> the goose
<nlsthzn> if you say so :)
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> o/ lo
<nuvolari> am I early?
<Kilos> 18 mins nuvolari 
<nuvolari> ah good
<nuvolari> at least I didn't miss it :D
<nuvolari> g'evening oom kil
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> kilos
<magespawn> Hi all
<nuvolari> ekmeen :P
<nuvolari> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> lo magespawn 
<nuvolari> Kilos: het oom darm 'n lekker dag gehad?
<nuvolari> lo apie
<kbmonkey> hello
<kbmonkey> nuvolari :)
<nuvolari> gaan dit wel in die kaapse geweste?
<nlsthzn> hey nuvolari , magespawn and kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> ek sit nou in beaufort west, cross country road trip
<kbmonkey> hi nlsthzn 
<kbmonkey> how is everybody?
<magespawn> Bit damp but otherwise good
<nuvolari> we're good 
<nuvolari> a bit kooler with clouds here in KZN. Appreciating every bit of it
<magespawn> That's for sure, still 30 deg
<nuvolari> joh
<nlsthzn> Freaking freezing over here... must be about 15degC outside
 * nuvolari begs nlsthzn for some of that coolant
<kbmonkey> Driving through the Karoo today was like being inside an incinerator
<nlsthzn> If I could bottle this weather I would... the summer approaches :(
<kbmonkey> sjoe that is chilly nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> For this place it is ... brrrrrrr
<kbmonkey> preflight check, suggestions for any more agenda items welcome -- http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/331/detail/
<nuvolari> ooh, girl geek dinner... mebbe I should go visit in CT, find my a nice lass over there
<magespawn> There will be about 85
<nuvolari> geek lass??? wow
<nlsthzn> Nice... sounds more that I would have expected...
<kbmonkey> yeah wear your stockings and heels and get a free coffee nuvolari ;p
<magespawn> ;)
<nuvolari> hmm, I need a wig
<kbmonkey> is Greg here for that agenda item?
<magespawn> That would be me
<kbmonkey> ah okay magespawn!
<nuvolari> lo bytjie
<maiatoday> hey nuvolari
<kbmonkey> hello maia!
<maiatoday> hi kbmonkey 
<nlsthzn> o/ maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi nlsthzn 
<nuvolari> it seems busy tonight!
<maiatoday> kbmonkey: are you chairing?
<kbmonkey> indeed maiatoday 
<maiatoday> yay for kbmonkey 
<Kilos> lo kbmonkey maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos 
<kbmonkey> bad ping times, stable enough :)
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos 
<maiatoday> don't worry, irc doesn't take a lot of bandwith
<kbmonkey> we'll start in a couple minutes
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: I bet it's better than morsecode
 * nuvolari craves coffee
<kbmonkey> Kilos, driving through the karoo today, I was so tempted to pull over and jump on and ride and ostrich! ha ha
<nuvolari> we're out of beans at work :'(
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> you will fall your butt off
<kbmonkey> nuvolari that is purple alert. A red letter day if any
<nuvolari> Kilos: did you ever ride an ostrich?
<Kilos> eish the fly isnt here
<Kilos> no man they are for eating not riding
<Kilos> i used to have 6 horses though
<nuvolari> oh yum. volstruis steak is great
<Kilos> kbmonkey, have you got the bot set up?
<kbmonkey> on that note, let's call in Maaz 
 * nuvolari slowclaps for maaz
<nlsthzn> *wolf whistle*
<Kilos> Maaz, hello
<Maaz> Hello Kilos
<kbmonkey> Maaz start meeting about Ubuntu-ZA IRC meet
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<nuvolari> yo Maaz!
<nuvolari> Maaz: I'm pikachu
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sorry...
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> Maaz I am Wesley Werner
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Okay
<kbmonkey> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<maiatoday> Maaz I am Maia Grotepass
<Maaz> maiatoday: Righto
<nlsthzn> Maaz, I am Neil Oosthuizen
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Alrighty
<Kilos> Maaz, I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<nuvolari> Maaz: I am Johan Mynhardt
<Maaz> nuvolari: Alrighty
<magespawn> Mass I am Greg Eames
<magespawn> Maaz I am Greg Eames
<Maaz> magespawn: Done
<kbmonkey> Oh happy new years #ubuntu-za just by the by :-)
<Kilos> bakuman, you here?
<kbmonkey> yes a bit late, but why not.
 * nlsthzn also wishes all the best for 2012 :)
<Kilos> same there kbmonkey 
<nuvolari> likewise to everyone
<kbmonkey> Maaz topic Precise release party suggestions
<Maaz> Current Topic: Precise release party suggestions
<maiatoday> yeah what does everyone want to do?
<maiatoday> It's a LTS so a little bit of fanfare would be cool
<kbmonkey> lots of tequila and install discs?
<magespawn> When is the release?
<maiatoday> in APril but I wanted to get some ideas so long
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kbmonkey!
<nlsthzn> With the momentum Canonical is creating with their TV and what not coming I think 12.04 is a very big release and should be done right 
<Whizper2me> Hola
<Kilos> hi Whizper2me 
<Kilos> welcome
 * nuvolari whispers to Whizper2me
<nuvolari> lo
<Whizper2me> confluency, highvoltage , kbmonkey *tips hat*
<kbmonkey> to be honest, I haven't been following this release as closely. Keen to support a release party though
<Whizper2me> all the others I don't know, hallo :)
<nlsthzn> hi Whizper2me 
<maiatoday> I know the parties are for different areas but we can start thinking about what we want to do
<maiatoday> hi Whizper2me 
<kbmonkey> hi Whizper2me. would you like to join our irc meeting?
<magespawn> Maybe something bigger than normal. Like they do for SFD.
<maiatoday> I'll also make a reminder to myself to remember to order the disks this time. sorry about the previous release we missed the disks :(
<Whizper2me> @kbmonkey the cats think your poi are toys
<maiatoday> also there were some ideas at the previous release party in cape town to have some activities to help beginners
<Whizper2me> Thanks for the invitation kbmonkey :)
<nlsthzn> Where are the release parties normally held, uni's?
<maiatoday> demos or q&a or basic talks
<kbmonkey> lol Whizper2me :)
<maiatoday> unis or anywhere really, I've had 2 at my house before
<Kilos> Whizper2me, log in with maaz
<kbmonkey> nuvolari I'll be around that side in April, we can coordinate something?
<maiatoday> last time we were at panarottis in canal walk
<Mezenir> i like panarottis
<Mezenir> when the service is good
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: sure! I still have to organize something for here in Ballito
<Kilos> hi POpsr welcome to #ubuntu-za
<nlsthzn> would be nice to have it someplace with maximum exposure (but then having enough stuff to satisfy the curious)
<Mezenir> eat all you can thursday ftw
<nuvolari> are you keen on coming here?
<POpsr> Hi
<kbmonkey> I'm thinking a banner, someplace for exposure like a restaurant 
<maiatoday> I wouldn't suggest panarottis for a release party again becuase the tables of 6 or 8 people made the group not mingle properly
<Mezenir> maximum exposure like grandwest ?
<nlsthzn> Not sure if you guys have seen some of Randall Ross's blog posts for Vancouver, they know how to party :)
<kbmonkey> sure nuvolari!
<kbmonkey> need to check that out nlsthzn 
<magespawn> Maybe a local pc shop or internet cafe
<nlsthzn> They take over a whole restaurant... and with a projector beam one of those smart phone barcode thingies outside so if people scan they go to a special web site for the event that invite them in etc. :)
<magespawn> Qrcode
<magespawn> Sounds good
<nlsthzn> Interestingly enough... no PC's allowed.
<nlsthzn> my 2c worth in any case :)
<Whizper2me> Maaz I am Christel
<Maaz> Whizper2me: Righto
<maiatoday> it all sounds good, anybody who wants to jump in and organise, go for it, you don't need an invite or permission ;)
<kbmonkey> a release party without pc's? that can be dangerous
<inetpro> Maaz: I am Gustav H Meyer
<Maaz> inetpro: Done
 * inetpro is late again
<nlsthzn> Ah, it is thanks to inetpro that I made it tonight :)
<Kilos> welcome inetpro better late than never
<kbmonkey> sure, I will bug nuvolari with a kzn party ;)
<maiatoday> minimum we need is a venue and a time and an external disk with repos
<maiatoday> it could be a blanket at the beach
<magespawn> kbmonkey I would like to come done for that if I can
<kbmonkey> Maaz idea Wesley and Johan to discuss kzn release party
<Maaz> Idea recorded: Wesley and Johan to discuss kzn release party
<kbmonkey> cool magespawn
<nuvolari> Maaz: will you be OK with Ballito?
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sorry...
<nuvolari> ag
<nuvolari> magespawn: will you be OK with Ballito?
<magespawn> Should be okay
<maiatoday> ok I'll send an email on the mailing list to poll people for ideas too
<nuvolari> cool
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> Lol
<inetpro> can we have a demo of the Ubuntu TV at the release party?
<kbmonkey> Ubuntu TV?
<maiatoday> that sounds good inetpro 
<nlsthzn> + 1
<maiatoday> Maaz action maiatoday will start discussion about release party ideas on the mailing list
<Maaz> maiatoday: Sorry...
<nlsthzn> www.ubuntu.com/tv
<maiatoday> bleargh
<kbmonkey> revisiting a previous idea we had...
<kbmonkey> Maaz idea bring a newbie friend to the next release party
<Maaz> Idea recorded: bring a newbie friend to the next release party
<maiatoday> kbmonkey: tell maaz my action please, I forgot the syntax
<kbmonkey> sure :)
<nuvolari> is ubuntutv like a mediacentre?
<kbmonkey> Maaz idea maiatoday will start discussion about release party ideas on the mailing list
<Maaz> Idea recorded: maiatoday will start discussion about release party ideas on the mailing list
<maiatoday> connecting to bring a newbie is have something that would interest a newbie
<nlsthzn> nuvolari, they plan on making it a TV that will play all your content... running with Unity interface (no more boxes needed)
<kbmonkey> JabberwockyA19 are you in?
<kbmonkey> last time you had a great idea to show off some games at parties
<magespawn> Like lg/smasung smart tv?
<nuvolari> just saw the video. very appealing
<maiatoday> hey kbmonkey I just wanted to get the discussion going about this topic, it's ok if we probably won't resolve too much now
<Mezenir> games ?
<Mezenir> what kind of games
<magespawn> Maybe have a lan of open arena or the like?
<nuvolari> I don't watch TV though, but if it can handle series, im game :P
<nuvolari> minecraft :D
<nlsthzn> Get a few people to play Oil Rush... it is pretty
<nlsthzn> or minecraft, it is addictive
<nuvolari> or counterstrike :P
<maiatoday> and all those beautiful humble indie bundle games
<kbmonkey> most of us can't enjoy high bandwidth luxuries like online tv :/
<kbmonkey> love that idea maiatoday !
<maiatoday> maaz idea have a games showcase at the release party
<Maaz> Idea recorded: have a games showcase at the release party
<maiatoday> maaz idea make the theme for the release party games and newbies
<Maaz> Idea recorded: make the theme for the release party games and newbies
<kbmonkey> I bet we can make a nice poster with game screenshots too. people love pictures.
<nlsthzn> Oh and Unity :p
<kbmonkey> okay should we work the details on the ML then?
<maiatoday> yup 
<kbmonkey> wow, so many ideas in advance. I like this :)
<kbmonkey> oh, the agenda got shuffled, we skipped the minutes review
<kbmonkey> Maaz topic Linux Certification
<Maaz> Current Topic: Linux Certification
<kbmonkey> ping? still online?...
<Kilos> yqa
<Kilos> ya too
<nlsthzn> Just another link to explain Ubuntu TV - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Q-pTFEHLC4 check it out later ;)
<maiatoday> I just checked the previous meeting and there isn't much to review
<kbmonkey> Revisiting our studies, who wants in?
 * nlsthzn can't re-visit ... he still has to visit :p
<kbmonkey> thanks maiatoday!
<magespawn> I do would like to be certified
<nlsthzn> But I am still keen
<kbmonkey> okay then so be it nlsthzn 
<Kilos> i will study with you
<nlsthzn> How do you plan on doing this kbmonkey ?
<kbmonkey> realistically I envisioned this study group would carry on autonomously,
<maiatoday> is anybody actively in the process of becoming a LPIC
<kbmonkey> I want to restart this in the next 2-4 weeks nlsthzn 
 * nlsthzn is toying with the idea... but as it has no bearing on my work it become harder to motivate the effort and time 
<nlsthzn> I want to go for it to be more proficiant at Linux and be able to help myself more than anything else
<magespawn> No not yet
<maiatoday> because if you had someone who is on a mission to become certified to drive it it may help
<Mezenir> can it really teach you anything you cant teach yourself ?
<kbmonkey> yes
<nlsthzn> and in a shorter time frame (plus you get feedback if you really know what it what)
<kbmonkey> the lpic is pretty much self study Mezenir. you do get classes based on it, but yes you can teach yourself 
<magespawn> Structured learning makes more sense generally
<maiatoday> also deadlines do wonders ...
<maiatoday> nothing like an exam to make you cram for 2 days
<kbmonkey> basically it is a glorified collection of linux knowledge guaranteed to make one competent 
<nlsthzn> maiatoday, +1
<kbmonkey> ++
 * nlsthzn sees a dead line is needed >.<
<kbmonkey> okay I will mail the list into kickstart again
<kbmonkey> maaz agreed Wesley to kickstart the LPIC studies
<maiatoday> or maybe challenge each other to checkout an area and present to the others in irc
<Kilos> kbmonkey, what happened to those that already joined you two
<Kilos> 20 i think you said
 * nlsthzn will re-energize some peeps on this side of the world to see who is in :)
<Maaz> Agreed: Wesley to kickstart the LPIC studies
<kbmonkey> nlsthzn indeed, a deadline is needed
<Whizper2me> poke 
<Whizper2me> apologies that was going to be : poke Teepog about the LPIC Wesley, he has indicated some interest before
<Kilos> kbmonkey, is the manual still the same
<kbmonkey> yes it is Kilos 
<Kilos> http://www.linuxcertification.co.za/lpi-study-manual
<Kilos> ok ian wants to join as well
<kbmonkey> we can work out a flexible deadline, with everyone's schedules, we can perhaps setup recurring deadlines for the work
<maiatoday> so here's a suggestion, pick a day of the week and let someone commit to preparing to present a section to the others
<maiatoday> the others must prepare so they can ask questions.
<kbmonkey> that way, newcomers can still meet deadlines, and the rest can revisit old stuff to stay fresh
<maiatoday> then the baton is passed on to the next person
<nlsthzn> Clever idea
<maiatoday> that way everyone gets to prepare a section thoroughly
<magespawn> +1
<inetpro> sounds interesting
<maiatoday> and you have free "lectures"
<kbmonkey> well maiatoday the material is layed out, so I thought everyone works through it themselves. then we meet on irc to ask, discuss and poke another about it
<kbmonkey> oh I like that a lot too maiatoday !
<maiatoday> yeah I know the material is layed out but you run the risk of flippin through it and saying yeah I know that, and that
<nlsthzn> Left to my own devices I would be better of going back to DOS
<maiatoday> whereas if you have to sortof lecture it you really have to know it
<nlsthzn> When you learn with the aim to teach you learn more / quicker
<inetpro> maiatoday: where dowe get the learning material? Are there costs involved?
<kbmonkey> just so I understand maiatoday, you say someone presents a section, like in a classroom?
<maiatoday> and it will give structure and a deadline for one person at least and the others can hear/read an explanation instead of reading a manual
<maiatoday> yeah kbmonkey 
<nlsthzn> inetpro, there is a free study guide...
<kbmonkey> inetpro the book is free, a pdf online. I will email the links through on the list
<Kilos> inetpro, http://www.linuxcertification.co.za/lpi-study-manual
<inetpro> ahh, thanks Kilos
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> lo ZereF log in to our meet
<magespawn> I could draw up a schedule if ppl will commit to the program
<kbmonkey> Kilos for the win
<kbmonkey> inetpro the material suggests CentOS, however is generic enough to apply to most distros
<Mezenir> nice of them to provide free material
<kbmonkey> If you can magespawn, thanks!
<nlsthzn> they do cover RPM and debs and everything in between
<kbmonkey> what period between classes would you say? a week? every 2 weeks?
<nlsthzn> will depend on the size, complexity 
<magespawn> How big is the manual?
<inetpro> maiatoday: 4.2MB as far as I can see
<kbmonkey> let me check..
<inetpro> oops... magespawn
<maiatoday> make it a regular meeting even if you can't cover a whole section in a meeting, so that you get into the habit of keeping going
<magespawn> No I meant chapters etc?
<nlsthzn> I think it is best for the interested to get the manual and then we plan?
<Kilos> quite big magespawn 
<Kilos> lots of info from bios on
<nlsthzn> The chapters only scratch the surface... need more info then it gives often
<kbmonkey> I don't have the book with me, but magespawn see inside it, they even show a chart of how many 'points' each section is valued, and how much time is suggested
 * inetpro just downloaded it
<inetpro> 329 pages
<magespawn> I'll have a look at the manual and get an educator friend of mine to draw up class material and such
<kbmonkey> magespawn can we then chat about some schedule via mail then
<magespawn> For sure
<kbmonkey> awesome :)
<kbmonkey> Maaz agreed magespawn to help setup a LPIC Q&A IRC schdule
<Maaz> Agreed: magespawn to help setup a LPIC Q&A IRC schdule
<kbmonkey> I propose we skip the beginning sections on BIOS and legacy hardware
<inetpro> just keep me us updated on here as well... I tend to ignore emails
<kbmonkey> it may be required, but daunting for newbies. get them stuck and interested in the juice bits, then revisit the technicals.
<kbmonkey> sure inetpro 
<magespawn> Will do maybe set up a page or something.
<kbmonkey> to that end, I'd risk saying I want to catch up with IRC meets and try for more a month :/
<Kilos> yay kbmonkey about time
<Kilos> been lonely here
<kbmonkey> right, I'm glad to still see interest!
 * kbmonkey big smiles
 * Kilos missed the weenie
<inetpro> kbmonkey: you mean like more than one meeting a month?
<kbmonkey> yes inetpro, irc meets. 
<Kilos> lpi meets should be one a week
<kbmonkey> the lpi meets still need to be scheduled out
<inetpro> hmm... I guess we should try it
<kbmonkey> or like mini-meets. like hi/bye action grenade meets
 * inetpro will definitely not be able to attend them all
<Kilos> inetpro, you can read logs
<inetpro> Kilos: I like the idea
<kbmonkey> not required to attend all, just to make regular attempts is the idea :)
<Kilos> most of the course you will understand anyway
<kbmonkey> magespawn fyi we could try use the ubuntu-za wiki for our schedule
<kbmonkey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/
<magespawn> yup
<Kilos> lo WOLFEYES 
<WOLFEYES> Heya all...
<nlsthzn> lo WOLFEYES 
<Kilos> tell maaz who you are
<kbmonkey> Maaz minutes so far
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-01-16-17-34-34.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-01-16-17-34-34.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-01-16-17-34-34.html
<WOLFEYES> maaz I am WOLFEYES 
<Maaz> WOLFEYES: Alrighty
<nlsthzn> :)
<WOLFEYES> :-)
<kbmonkey> not what I wanted Maaz, but thanks he he
<Kilos> grr no fool
<maiatoday> kbmonkey do you think we need to check previous minutes?
<kbmonkey> collating this topic ideas in my head..
<maiatoday> we sortof covered everything in there already
<kbmonkey> maiatoday I did and apart from previous release party feedback it seems all covered here in some form
<kbmonkey> snap
<maiatoday> I agree, just the ubuntu hour but that's no biggie
<kbmonkey> okay next...
<kbmonkey> Maaz topic Wiki updates
<Maaz> Current Topic: Wiki updates
<maiatoday> hmm we haven't done any inages
<maiatoday> in ages
<kbmonkey> Unsure what this one entails, magespawn you know?
<maiatoday> we should do a monthly report on the wiki
<kbmonkey> what updates?
<maiatoday> the monthly reports are due the first sunday of the month
<kbmonkey> oooh
<maiatoday> I am assuming that's what magespawn meant with the agenda item
<magespawn> maiatoday asked me to help with that but did not see anything to add. Unsure of what to add.
<maiatoday> we need to list what we do each month on a wiki page
<inetpro> magespawn: I guess we can get more organised again
<maiatoday> but if we don't do anything there is nothing to say :(
<kbmonkey> there was a report in October
<maiatoday> so for this month we have an irc meeting at least
<magespawn> Maybe ppl could mail the list or me directly with things to be included
<maiatoday> ok that sounds good
<kbmonkey> there must be an easier way to post/remember team reports
<inetpro> like updating meeting pages https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings
<maiatoday> if I remember I usually ask on the list for events but I think the list mails aren't read that regularly
<inetpro> see sub-pages at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam 
<magespawn> I will also ask for things on the list to jog ppls memory
<kbmonkey> there's a report for December for a meeting.
<maiatoday> everyone can add on the wiki so really when something happens we could add to the list
<maiatoday> then magespawn can just check if it's all there round deadline time
<Kilos> can we make an appeal to list members to visit here as well?
<Kilos> there are many good brains there that dont come here
<maiatoday> dunno Kilos people either go on irc or not, and we always invite people on the list to come to irc for the meeting
<kbmonkey> so January Team Report is due first Sunday of Feb. 
<Kilos> ah ty maiatoday 
<maiatoday> yeah
<inetpro> if we keep going and stay organised people will come automatically
<magespawn> Maybe change the topic regularly for the meetings on orc
<kbmonkey> True Kilos. I try suggest the web chat to make it easier. maybe they are shy?
<maiatoday> I hope to have more time this year for ubuntu too
<Kilos> superfly, welcome
<kbmonkey> Maaz topic
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Excuse me?
<WOLFEYES> heya superfly :-)
<maiatoday> is there an action for this topic
<maiatoday> do you have a clearer idea now magespawn?
<kbmonkey> not yet
<magespawn> Yup
<kbmonkey> the report is due the first Sun of Feb, maia?
<maiatoday> kbmonkey: yes
<kbmonkey> trying to see the Dec report... taking a while..
<inetpro> maiatoday: I'd say everyone should try to make renewed attempts to document stuff on the wiki
<superfly> hi Kilos, WOLFEYES, et al
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Alrighty
<inetpro> superfly: wb
<nlsthzn> hi superfly 
<superfly> inetpro: thanks, work meeting till just after 7pm
<superfly> hey nlsthzn
<maiatoday> hi superfly
<kbmonkey> okay, so then we follow through with our plans, and we email activities for the report
<superfly> naandsê maiatoday :-)
<kbmonkey> hi superfly !
<superfly> yo kbmonkey
<Kilos> magespawn, wb
<inetpro> anyone who doesn't know how to drive the wiki is welcome to ask around and we'll help out as far as possible
<maiatoday> magespawn: you didn't miss anything :)
<kbmonkey> Maaz idea everyone: document the ubuntu-za wiki. 
<Maaz> Idea recorded: everyone: document the ubuntu-za wiki
<maiatoday> only one agenda item to go woohoo
<kbmonkey> before the last, any more ideas for wiki updates to action?
<magespawn> Back again
<superfly> erm, anyone have a link to the previous minutes?
<maiatoday> http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2011-10-24-17-37-27.html
<maiatoday> and todays agenda http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/331/detail/
<superfly> maiatoday: uh, no, here they are: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20111219
<maiatoday> urk you're right time machine glitch
 * superfly remembers cause it was only himself, tumbleweed and Kilos at that meeting :-)
<Kilos> hehe
<maiatoday> thanks for holding the pre-xmas fort Kilos and superfly 
<kbmonkey> now for the geek girls :)
<kbmonkey> Maaz topic Girl Geek Dinners
<Maaz> Current Topic: Girl Geek Dinners
<Kilos> yw maiatoday 
<WOLFEYES> lol
 * maiatoday went to a geek girl dinner in ct once
<superfly> kbmonkey: may I add something to the agenda? I know it's late, but I haven't had an opportunity till now :-(
<kbmonkey> so tell us more about the Girl Geek Dinner idea...
<magespawn> I'll put all the details on the list but they are looking for sponsor for prizes and goody bages
<maiatoday> http://ggdcpt.wordpress.com/
<magespawn> Girls only dinner with a strpng geek flavour
<maiatoday> no it isn't girls only
<kbmonkey> np superfly 
<magespawn> Thats the one 
<superfly> kbmonkey: CT Ubuntu Hour
<maiatoday> there were some guys at the one I went to
<magespawn> Thought it was anyway my shop is going to sponsor flash drives for the bags filled with Foss
<maiatoday> the geek flavour wasn't that strong either it seemed but maybe it has changed since
<maiatoday> ah that's better, last time we got marmelade
<magespawn> Was looking for ideas of what to included
<maiatoday> for a flash drive of FOSS I'd consider going again :)
<WOLFEYES> lol
<nlsthzn> Any android device would be appreciated I am sure
<Whizper2me> haha
<magespawn> Not that rich
<nlsthzn> ;)
<nlsthzn> Guys and girls... it is way past my bed time (besides I haven't slept in 30 hours...) Good night :)
<kbmonkey> a FOSS flash freebie!
<Kilos> night nlsthzn 
<inetpro> todays minutes can go here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20120116
<Kilos> sleep tight
<inetpro> nlsthzn: good night
<kbmonkey> thanks for coming nlsthzn 
<superfly> maiatoday, magespawn: anything else you wanna say about the GGD?
<magespawn> Something like that yup also trials of other software and mags etc
<kbmonkey> okay any actions to add for this topic to wrap up?
<maiatoday> nope nothing else
<magespawn> Only that they are on the 26 th of every second month
<kbmonkey> noted :)
<magespawn> Jan march etc
<kbmonkey> Maaz idea GGD on the 26th of every second month (Jan.. Mar..)
<Maaz> Idea recorded: GGD on the 26th of every second month (Jan.. Mar..)
<kbmonkey> a 'note' for maaz would be handy
<kbmonkey> okay I'm going to call it, bed time for some of you hey?
<kbmonkey> Maaz end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-01-16-17-34-34.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-01-16-17-34-34.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-01-16-17-34-34.html
<maiatoday> thanks for chairing kbmonkey 
<superfly> kbmonkey: what about my Ubuntu hour item?
<kbmonkey> We can now work out all details this week :D
<maiatoday> oops
<Kilos> ty kbmonkey nice to have you and maiatoday  back
<kbmonkey> oh superfly I'm sorry! my page is still reloading and never saw it :(
<kbmonkey> can I reopen the meeting?
<Kilos> maiatoday, howd the exams go?
<superfly> well, I didn't add it there, I just mentioned it in here
<superfly> figured you'd remember it, since I only mentioned it 8 minutes ago
<kbmonkey> okay let us add a meeting addition quickly...
<maiatoday> practical exams went ok, no marks yet. busy writing thesis to be handed in 15 march
<maiatoday> thanks for asking Kilos 
<Kilos> good luck with it all girl
<maiatoday> ty
<inetpro> when is our next meeting?
 * Kilos holds thumbs for you
<maiatoday> :)
<highvoltage> hey Whizper2me 
<superfly> ohi highvoltage!
<inetpro> highvoltage: wb
<kbmonkey> Maaz start meeting about Ubuntu-za IRC meeting additions
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<Kilos> lo highvoltage 
<kbmonkey> Maaz topic Ubuntu Hour
<Maaz> Current Topic: Ubuntu Hour
<kbmonkey> sorry superfly it was a loong day of driving ;)
<superfly> Well, Stellies is a bit far for me, and that's where most of the action has been.
<kbmonkey> okay for additions only tell maaz your name if you have something to add
<superfly> I recently got a netbook, and thought it would be cool to have an Ubuntu hour in Cape Town somewhere, preferably close to public transport, so that folks can access it easily
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<kbmonkey> Maaz I am Wesley Werner
<superfly> probably mid-Feb, on a Saturday
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Sure
<maiatoday> Maaz I am Maia Grotepass
<Maaz> maiatoday: Sure
<superfly> I'll send out a mail to the list this evening, see if anyone is interested. tumbleweed said he'd likely be able to make it
<maiatoday> cool superfly, decide when and I'll try to make it
<kbmonkey> any location ideas yet superfly ?
<superfly> kbmonkey: No, though I was thinking the Rondebosch area would probably be fairly central
<Whizper2me> hola highvoltage  how you keeping?
<Maaz> superfly: Done
<superfly> but I don't hang around in R'bosch much, so I'll ask the list if they have any ideas of where to meet
<superfly> kbmonkey: where are you stationed these days?
<Whizper2me> you could poke the observatory town hall
<kbmonkey> does obz town hall have internet?
<maiatoday> you can do an ubuntu hour without internet
<superfly> Whizper2me: we want to rather go to a coffee shop, it's more informal, and a number have some sort of Internet access
<superfly> maiatoday: true :-)
<kbmonkey> I was in obz for a while superfly but currently on a road trip cross country, not in CT anymore 
<maiatoday> ubuntu hour without coffee, now that might be tricky :)
<superfly> kbmonkey: ah, OK
<kbmonkey> yes, and public presence
<Whizper2me> mmm coffee shops ....
<highvoltage> Whizper2me: good thanks and you?
<highvoltage> Whizper2me: do I know you? :)
<Whizper2me> a little knackered. it was hot today
 * WOLFEYES nodz in agreement
<kbmonkey> Maaz agreed superfly to mail the list with ideas for a CT Ubuntu Hour
<Maaz> Agreed: superfly to mail the list with ideas for a CT Ubuntu Hour
<kbmonkey> cool :)
<kbmonkey> thanks for reminding me superfly !
<superfly> kbmonkey: excellent, was just about to suggest you do that :-)
<Whizper2me> Maaz: I am Christel Breedt
<Maaz> Whizper2me: Done
<kbmonkey> okay additions complete?
<superfly> Nothing more from me
<kbmonkey> added agenda item 
<kbmonkey> Maaz end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-01-16-18-58-42.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-01-16-18-58-42.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-01-16-18-58-42.html
<inetpro> when is our next meeting?
<Whizper2me> encore! encore!
<kbmonkey> Excellent! Okay If we missed anything, I propose we meet again, sooner than later
<maiatoday> inetpro: 20 feb 
<inetpro> maiatoday: great, thanks
<Whizper2me> forgive me. I'm tired.
<kbmonkey> 20 Feb the next monthly meet.
<maiatoday> inetpro:  do you use gcal? there is an ubuntu-za calendar
<kbmonkey> Maybe an informal meet in a week or two 
<inetpro> maiatoday: hmm... true, have not checked there
<kbmonkey> to follow up on our ideas 
<magespawn> Put it on the cla
<magespawn> Calender and see.who comes
<maiatoday> https://www.google.com/calendar/embed?src=v3ljpciepcncmjkl2tsoao7290%40group.calendar.google.com&ctz=Africa/Johannesburg
<maiatoday> it's called ubuntu-za and it is shared as far as I can see
<maiatoday> okedoke, thanks again all and kbmonkey our adept chair, bye
<kbmonkey> Im glad about our agenda:)
<inetpro> thanks kbmonkey
<magespawn> Was well chaired
<magespawn> I also off night all
 * Kilos happy. felt like home again
<kbmonkey> night magespawn 
<Kilos> nitght magespawn 
<kbmonkey> sure did Kilos 
<Kilos> night too
<kbmonkey> I have another 5 hour drive tomorrow, guess its timeout for me
<Kilos> ty kbmonkey  sleep tight and go safe
<kbmonkey> wish I can email you karoo volstruis biltong oom!
<Kilos> lol 
<Kilos> put it in a pipe
<kbmonkey> and smoke it..? :p
<Kilos> no man one of the linux pipes that moves stuff from place to place
<kbmonkey> ha ha! I'm too slow for your witty remarks
<Kilos> | that thing
<kbmonkey> a fifo :)
<Kilos> i battle to find it
<Kilos> that reminds me where is |303
<Kilos> forget how to tpe his nick outa tab
<kbmonkey> sendmail < cat ostrich | biltong
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> gnite all
<kbmonkey> keep the geek
<Kilos> night laddy
<WOLFEYES> lol @ keep the geek
<Kilos> you stll here WOLFEYES 
<WOLFEYES> yes
<WOLFEYES> look a your dials please
<ZereF> ....
<WOLFEYES> That was a "at" lol
<ZereF> meh, i see i missed the meeting
<Kilos> hey ZereF you missed the meeting
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> naughty boy
<ZereF> xD
<inetpro> ok, minutes updated at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20120116#preview
<inetpro> oops.. just https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20120116
<Kilos> you well inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm good and you?
<Kilos> good too ty
<Kilos> did you find anyone whith second hand laying hens
<inetpro> Kilos: not yet
<Kilos> inetpro, look pm
<inetpro> had a busy weekend
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<WOLFEYES> cheers all
#ubuntu-za 2012-01-17
 * JabberwockyA19 wonders what kbmonkey was talking about yesterday afternoon
<zeref> :YaaawwwN:
<sakhi> which irc channel deals with webserver clustering?
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> oops, is it afternoon already?
<nuvolari> indeed :-/
<inetpro> nuvolari: heh, how goes?
<nuvolari> inetpro: raak die grond bietjie hier, bietjie daar, en siedaar! Einde van die dag :P
<lelanthran> Hello 
<mixozar> welcome back lee
<kbmonkey> hi
<lelanthran> thanks for the welcome
<nuvolari> bah. By any chance, is there someone around with legacy doc for ImageMagick 6.2.8? just maybe
<nuvolari> ok, nevermind, I'll probably find it in the Ark :P
<nlsthzn> o/
<Kilos> evening superfly and others
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee onh
<Maaz> Kilos: Sorry...
<Kilos> grr
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<superfly> hiya Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, with milk
<Maaz> Yay Kilos You aren't one of those skinny guys that needs to drink black coffee to cast a shadow
<Kilos> hi lelanthran 
<inetpro> hi Kilos
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> Kerbero_timeout, whats with the timeout
<Kilos> lo dLimit 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<WOLFEYES> Evening all
#ubuntu-za 2012-01-18
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> morning Kilos! :-)
<Kilos> i must learn to add these :-)
<Kilos> JabberwockyA19, you still going strong?
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<JabberwockyA19> goeie more oom Kilos :)
<JabberwockyA19> I'm still going strong, mostly anyway.
<Kilos> good. hou so aan
<Kilos> aan hou, kop hou, moed hou, bek hou
<JabberwockyA19> Had internetlessness syndrome for a while, also fractured my wrist a week ago
<Kilos> eish thats eina
<JabberwockyA19> hehe nes jy daar sê
<Kilos> yo ghostknife 
<Kilos> Môre maiatoday 
<nuvolari> mornings oom Kilos, JabberwockyA19, superfly, ghostknife 
<maiatoday> hi all
<Kilos> als goed daar nuvolari 
<JabberwockyA19> good morning nuvolariu
<Kilos> hehe JabberwockyA19 you like typing hey
<Kilos> you dont use tab to complete nicks
<Kilos> ah or you got a doff irc client
<JabberwockyA19> doff client :P
<Kilos> lol
<ghostknife> hihi
<Kilos> hiya morgs 
<morgs> hi
<Kilos> bbl
<nuvolari> Kilos: aan die gang oom
<nuvolari> meh :-/
<somaunn> hello guys
<superfly> tumbleweed: know anything about Apache's mod_rewrite ?
<somaunn> hello guys
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> superfly: what are you trying to do with mod_rewrite?
<Kilos> evening all
<Kilos> hiya kbmonkey 
<Kilos> did you arrive at your destination
<kbmonkey> hello Kilos 
<kbmonkey> inetpro o/
<kbmonkey> I was in Bloem yesterday Kilos. Drove past kroonstad, harrysmith, ladysmith today
<Kilos> ah you going to where 
<Kilos> durbs?
<kbmonkey> through the Karoo, some bug flew into the window onto me and started eating me alive. ha ha. had quite a bite I say
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> rofl
<kbmonkey> some kind of miniature wasp, but luckily nothing with venom
<kbmonkey> probably a male. small wings
<Kilos> small red wasp?
<kbmonkey> green
<kbmonkey> wish I kept it
<Kilos> never seen green ones
<Kilos> must be a genetically modified one
<Kilos> didnt you splat it?
<kbmonkey> Indeed I did
<Kilos> lol then not worth keeping
<inetpro> heh kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> wikipedia is blacked out today
<kbmonkey> to protest the US 'stop online privacy act'
<superfly> inetpro: some issues with an app
<mystogan> hmmm
<tumbleweed> superfly: yes
<superfly> tumbleweed: no worries, I think I've got a better solution
#ubuntu-za 2012-01-19
<inetpro> fp
<superfly> sp
<nuvolari> o/ morning folks
<Kilos> hi superfly and others
<superfly> hi Kilos, nuvolari, et al
<Kilos> did i give navdeep bad advice?
<Kilos> lol nuvolari  and i like that et al bit
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks alot
<Maaz> no probs, Kilos
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos, oom 'fly
<nuvolari> :P
 * nuvolari takes cover
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> I'll be back tonight guys. be good
<mystogan> hmmm
<superfly> mystogan: have you decided on a nick yet (since you now have a history of 3 or so nicks)?
<kbmonkey> hi o/
<Kilos> evening all
<kbmonkey> hello Kilos 
<Kilos> how ya apie
<kbmonkey> ook ook
<kbmonkey> eek eek ook ook?
<Kilos> ha ha, where are you now kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> i'm in pmb now Kilos. 
<Kilos> ah 
<Kilos> good
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> and kbmonkey
<Kilos> lo superfly you well?
<superfly> ja thanks oom, just busy as usual
<Kilos> busy is good
<kbmonkey> lo superfly o\
<kbmonkey> hows the week been superfly ?
<superfly> kbmonkey: tiring
<superfly> migraine on Monday night, so I didn't sleep. been trying to fix a stupid bug that only occurs on ONE url in a whole site
<kbmonkey> long days 
<superfly> been working on that one single bug for 3 evenings in a row
<superfly> (it's an infinite redirect)
<Kilos> eish
<kbmonkey> :[
<kbmonkey> sounds like an Ugly Hack (tm) is called for
<superfly> kbmonkey: I can't even get an ugly hack to work.... I can't figure out where the redirect is happening
<kbmonkey> my web debugging experience is very, very min
<kbmonkey> php? mysql?
<superfly> Python/Pyramid
<superfly> ... and the plt thickens
<superfly> *plot
<Kilos> night guys. see you's tomorrow
<Kilos> sleep tight
<superfly> ARGH! I think I found the problem...
<superfly> night Kilos
<Kilos> fix it superfly 
 * superfly weeps as he realises how stupidly small the problem was
<kbmonkey> oh really?
<kbmonkey> murphey strikes eh?
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> superfly: ahh... you got it sorted?
<superfly> yeah
<inetpro> superfly: I was about to ask to to tell me about it and I'll do as if I understand everything :-)
<inetpro> sometimes it helps
<superfly> :-)
<inetpro> s/ask to/ask you/
#ubuntu-za 2012-01-20
<jaysen> Does anyone know why the new gnome 3 Documents Application (mentioned in http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/3.2/) is not in ubuntu 11.10 running gnome 3.2.1?
<jaysen> a martini please Maaz
<jaysen> Maaz martini
 * Maaz shakes up a vodka and gin mixed Martini for jaysen
<inetpro> Good morning 
<cocooncrash> Good evening
<superfly> ohi cocooncrash! :-)
<cocooncrash> superfly: ohi
<superfly> cocooncrash: are you guys settled yet?
<cocooncrash> superfly: Almost. Just need to assemble some more furniture.
<superfly> or getting settled, at least
<superfly> cool
<cocooncrash> And find a TV.
<superfly> cocooncrash: and mrs_cocooncrash, is she looking for work, or chilling for the moment?
<cocooncrash> superfly: She can't yet, has to get work authorisation first
<cocooncrash> So she's just chilling
<superfly> oh right, was wondering about that
<zeref> YawwwN
<zeref> k guys, I've setup ICS through my debian box to my ubuntu box, but no connection
<zeref> i've tried manually putting in then settings in the interfaces file but no luck
<zeref> an i missing something?
<zeref> *am
<zeref> btw, coonection works when i plug in a windows machine..
<nuvolari> zeref: ICS?
<zeref> interbet conneciton sharing
<nuvolari> zeref: how did you achieve that?
 * nuvolari uses firestarter :P really easy
<zeref> nuvolari: ??
<nuvolari> zeref: I meant, what do you use to do ICS
<zeref> network manager
<zeref> if you uisng say wlan0 and want to share it with other comp. set eth0 to shared with other computers
<Kilos> middag almal
<Kilos> et al too
<Kilos> see you all tonight
<nuvolari> zeref: ah. Well, I don't trust nm anymore
<nuvolari> *any more
<zeref> o0o0
<zeref> nuvolari:
<Kilos> hiya kbmonkey and other peeps
<Kilos> geeky types
<Kilos> lol @ zeref-lappy 
<Kilos> you upgraded
<kbmonkey> Kilos o/
<kbmonkey> hows the head feeling?
<Kilos> not too bad tonight lad
<Kilos> whats news
<Kilos> lo Tonberry 
<kbmonkey> I have assembled my desktop i'm love having it back man. love it.
<Kilos> yeah lappies arent lekker
<kbmonkey> see it has my virtual machines
<Kilos> what you have in virtuals?
<Tonberry> lo
<kbmonkey> virtual Ubuntu Maverick 10.10, and setting up one for CentOS
 * Kilos loves maverick
<kbmonkey> lo Tonberry 
<Tonberry> http://students.ee.sun.ac.za/~tonberry/spoed.png
 * Tonberry loves people testing new fibers
<kbmonkey> is there a text result? ;)
<Tonberry> mmm
<Tonberry> dont think i can copy out of iftop
<Tonberry> and im downloading with firefox so that wont give nice results
<Kilos> ya you can
<Kilos> not easy though
<Kilos> drag carefully
<kbmonkey> is okay, elinks can download the image :)
<Kilos> oh my you craSHED
<kbmonkey> wow Tonberry 
<kbmonkey> no I closed the wrong window XD
<Kilos> lol
<Tonberry> i think im being limited by the server on the other side
<Kilos> internet very sick today
<Tonberry> its a new 10gb fiber with 1gb internet
 * kbmonkey changes openbox theme to outline active window better
<Kilos> wow
<kbmonkey> grrrr
<Tonberry> so i'm not getting nearly all of it
<kbmonkey> thanks for that Tonberry, now I need a cold shower to cool down :<
<Kilos> lol what is it kbmonkey 
<zeref-lappy> hurrrm
<zeref-lappy> why is the net sooo slow.....
<Kilos> been bad all day zeref-lappy 
<Kilos> 8ta and voda
<zeref-lappy> btw does 8ta wokr in linux?
<Kilos> what you mean does it work?
<Kilos> its just another broadband provider
<zeref-lappy> as in if you plug in the usb will linux regonise etc
<zeref-lappy> recognise??
<Kilos> you might need to tell your nm what to do in older releases
<zeref-lappy> ??
<kbmonkey> 8ta?
<Kilos> linux sees the modem first then
<Kilos> 8ta telkom broadband
<superfly> zeref-lappy: a modem is a modem is a modem
<kbmonkey> ah. depends what make+model the dongel is zeref-lappy 
<kbmonkey> most get detected in linux nowadays
<zeref-lappy> hmmm, will have to see. bro got a 8ta usb, but had trouble using it. there was no connection
<superfly> zeref-lappy: that could be for a multitude of reasons
<Kilos> zeref-lappy, i am using voda sim and 8ta sim in same modem
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<zeref-lappy> i'll play around with itz tomoz
<superfly> hey Kilos
<kbmonkey> check ubuntu wiki on broadband zeref-lappy, troubleshooting instructions on there
<Kilos> maybe its being seen as a storage device
<Kilos> need to check that modprobe goodie
<magespawn> Howdy all
<Kilos> hiya magespawn 
<Kilos> eish
<kbmonkey> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> i forget now
<magespawn> What's up?
<Kilos> usb-modeswitch
<magespawn> Okay then.
<Kilos> all same magespawn 
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> Have some news about the linux cert material
<Kilos> tell
<magespawn> My friend said she would have a look through give some and such how best to do it and what not
<magespawn> Ideas
<Kilos> zeref-lappy, usb-modeswitch
<magespawn> Typing on a touch screen here
<magespawn> She also had some ideas how we can do the lectures using a virtual class room
<Kilos> whats that magespawn 
<magespawn> Bit like orc but with one person who controls the classroom and the ability to do things like put up a virtual hand etc
<magespawn> Orc = irc
<Kilos> oh we had something similar about a year back
<kbmonkey> cool magespawn :)
<magespawn> Will see what she comes up with, maybe we could use something like moodle.
<kbmonkey> irc is a good place too for us with low bandwidth
<kbmonkey> always wanted to try moodle
<kbmonkey> sounds like poodle
<Kilos> kbmonkey, you can use my channel
<magespawn> I have an unused hosting server that we could install it on.
<Kilos> only three peeps there
<Kilos> and chanserv of course
<kbmonkey> I like maia's idea to rotate the class 'teacher'. or even 2 per clas for robustness :D
<kbmonkey> your channel Kilos ?
<kbmonkey> #ubuntu-af?
<Kilos> ##kilos
<Tonberry> about about kilos?
<kbmonkey> hey that's a great idea!
<Tonberry> little meta?
<kbmonkey> meta much?
<kbmonkey> wonder if I can request a channel?
<Kilos> its easy to make one
<kbmonkey> who's in ##kilos
<Kilos> took me a while but you guys will find it easy
<kbmonkey> awe thank kilos
<Kilos> yw my friend
<magespawn> Come have a look.
<magespawn> I'll put something about our course up on the mailing list and the wiki
<kbmonkey> looked at the LPI pdf magespawn ?
<kbmonkey> pg 6 has a timeline suggested. may be useful
<magespawn> Have not had a full read yet, will have time tomorrow.
<magespawn> My friend has a masters in education that is why I have asked her to give us some help.
<Kilos> do she's also become masters
 * Kilos thought they were mistresses
<kbmonkey> thanks magespawn :)
<magespawn> Hah
<Tonberry> a mistress in education sounds interesting... 
<magespawn> She was pretty bored anyway.
<cocooncrash> LOL
<kbmonkey> Tonberry ha ha
<magespawn> Depends on the subject.
<magespawn> Go to go see you all later.
<Kilos> toods magespawn 
<Kilos> go well
<kbmonkey> gn all, monkey over and out.
<Kilos> sleep tight kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> an early night to be back early morn :]
<Kilos> huh
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Tonberry> firefox has a max of 8 connections per proxy default limit
<Tonberry> set that to 16 and I can pull 92mbps...
#ubuntu-za 2012-01-21
<Kilos> morning everyone
<kbmonkey> morning
<zeref-lappy> hmmmm
<kbmonkey> aaaaah
<zeref-lappy> hmmm busy playing around with this 8ta usb
<kbmonkey> made any progress zeref-lappy ?
<zeref-lappy> nope, busy reading diff solution on mybb forums
<zeref-lappy> tried with wine, but keep getting connection terminated when tryin to connect
<Tonberry> somehow I don't think drivers and wine will work well together
<zeref-lappy> yeah, on mybb most solutions are for the E-series and not ce0682
<zeref-lappy> what solutions did you guys use?
<zeref-lappy> i'm also thinking virtualbox??
<Tonberry> that could work
<Tonberry> but is a bit overkill imho
<zeref-lappy> true
<zeref-lappy> hmmmmm
<kbmonkey> AFAIK you cannot virtualize or emulate the connection
<kbmonkey> do you have a 10.10 iso zeref-lappy ?
<kbmonkey> to try the live env?
<kbmonkey> connect the device, let it settle, run 'dmesg | tail -n 50' and copy the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com for us?
<kbmonkey> let's see what it says :]
<zeref-lappy> kk
<zeref-lappy> o0o0
<zeref-lappy> all its saying is rejecting I/0 to dead device
<kbmonkey> sorry, can't make any sense of that
<zeref> o0o0
<zeref> got it
<kbmonkey> working?
<zeref-lappy> yeah, had to install usb-modeswitch :P
<zeref-lappy> just have to fix settings
<kbmonkey> good find!
<Kilos> hi superfly et al
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi zeref 
<Kilos> hi zeref-lappy as well
<Kilos> did you get the modem working
<Kilos> that frightened him
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos 
<kbmonkey> et al
<Kilos> lol hiya kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> how can I see what processes use mst memory/ram?
<Kilos> thats gleaned from superfly 
<Kilos> oh my there was a goodie
<kbmonkey> goodie?
<kbmonkey> free shows 90% ram used
<kbmonkey> top sorted by %mem doesn't show anything above 1.5%
<superfly> htop is pretty cool for viewing that sort of stuff
<Kilos> lol ya man a thingie that puts an icon on a panel
<Kilos> some monitor
<kbmonkey> installs htop
<kbmonkey> ah, htop shows same info as top, with ncurses interface
<Kilos> cpufire-applet
<Kilos> i had another applet once that showed kinda graphs on cpu usage inna applet
<kbmonkey> I don't have gnome panel Kilos 
<kbmonkey> but thanks for the thought :)
<Kilos> oh you unitied?
<Kilos> shame
<kbmonkey> I'm on Openbox
<kbmonkey> crunchbang linux openbox
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> hey aquarat 
<Kilos> kbmonkey,  http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/16851/xorg-high-cpu-usage-conky/
<Kilos> hehe like a yoyo
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<kbmonkey> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Done
<kbmonkey> Maaz chocolate milkshake please
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Go get it yourself!
<kbmonkey> >:O
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Tonberry> maaz: vim or emacs?
<Maaz> Tonberry: Excuse me?
<Tonberry> oh well..
<Kilos> Maaz, hurry
<Maaz> Making decent coffee is an art Kilos and should never be rushed
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and kbmonkey!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> bbl
<zeref_> .
<superfly> ..
<Kilos> evening all of ya
<kbmonkey> wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty kbmonkey  wassup
<kbmonkey> brb
<kbmonkey> what are you up to Kilos ?
<Kilos> not much lad and you
<kbmonkey> tired brain is in limbo. been insomiac lately.
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> kbmonkey, what you doing
<Kilos> the limbo rock?
<kbmonkey> that's the one
<Kilos> you got time to look at something for me?
<kbmonkey> sure, what's up
<Kilos> you got fibre so it wont help you unless you riding around again
<Kilos> http://www.hitxp.com/articles/software/ubuntu-fix-slow-wireless-internet-connection-speed-upgrading-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<Kilos> aw i only see now its for natty
<Kilos> thats what it advertises
<Kilos> Ubuntu - Fix for Slow Wireless Internet Connection Speed
<kbmonkey> ironically that page takes a long time to load ;P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> have you ever used gprs?
<Kilos> thats slow
<Kilos> average of like 4kB/s
<Kilos> on good days
<kbmonkey> that fix looks like for a specific piece of hardware
<Kilos> oh
<kbmonkey> the power management for the dongle messes with it's functionality
<Kilos> what power management
<Kilos> internal in modem
<kbmonkey> the kernel pm handles external devices too
<kbmonkey> so if you sleep your pc, it needs to sleep your network card, or external drives, dongles etc
<Kilos> slow wireless is very seldom the modem its always the service providers in my opinion
<Kilos> i dont sleep or hibernate anything
<kbmonkey> some times the power manager doesnt know how to handle a certain hardware
<kbmonkey> lol Kilos 
<Kilos> hehe ty kbmonkey 
<Kilos> hows your planning going for lpi?
<kbmonkey> it says, that power management gets 'confused' with certain hardware, giving that piece of device less ower than it actually needs.
<Kilos> ah
<kbmonkey> almost like if you swtich off your kettle before it finished boiling, so your coffee is still cold :D
<kbmonkey> nobody likes cold coffee
<kbmonkey> unless it's an iced latte
<kbmonkey> or frozen espresso
<Kilos> haha
<kbmonkey> hmmm, i think i want coffee now.
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz, hot
<Maaz> Come on Kilos How many peeps do you know that make coffee with cold water twit!
<kbmonkey> coffee Maaz 
<kbmonkey> Maaz:  coffee
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Sorry...
<Kilos> manners
<kbmonkey> ha ha
<Kilos> coffee please
<kbmonkey> remember, you cant make your internet go any faster than your isp (voda/mtn/telkom) gives you
<Kilos> Maaz, rusks please
<Maaz> Top shelf behind the calender
<kbmonkey> Maaz: why is the calendar on top of the shelf?
<Maaz> kbmonkey: I already know stuff about why
<Kilos> yeah they the bad guys
<kbmonkey> the calendar should be on the fridge
 * kbmonkey looks at the calendar of linux distros
<Kilos> its so short peeps cant scribble all over it
<Kilos> normally short peeps doodle on everything
<Kilos> i think doodle is the right word
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> there kbmonkey he moved the calender for you
<kbmonkey> Maaz: thanks robotic overlord friend!
<Maaz> no problem, kbmonkey
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i think i go off and get clean and read  some
<Kilos> see ya morrow
<Kilos> sleep tight all of ya
<Kilos> be good kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> gn Kilos 
<kbmonkey> slaap goed oom :D
<Kilos> dankie boetie
<WOLFEYES> Good evening all.
<WOLFEYES> Is there a place infrmation, programs etc,  can be saved with user names and passwords and then downloaded from another computer if needed.
#ubuntu-za 2012-01-22
<Guest4844> hi 
<zeref> ok guys, here's one.  Setup ICS(internet connection sharing) on my one ubuntu box. connected to my other buntu box, and it works. connected to my debian box, not working. so i'm mising some software. does anybost know exactly what software it is??
<tumbleweed> no, you aren't. The debian box is probably misconfigured
<zeref> hmmm
<tumbleweed> you have set it up to use dhcp?
<zeref> on the deb box, i'm  using network-manger. so shouldn't it auto detect on eth0?
<zeref> tumbleweed: yes
<tumbleweed> yes
<tumbleweed> so, did it get an IP? a default route? a nameserver?
<zeref-lappy> nope.
<zeref-lappy> did not have to set those for the other ubuntu box
<tumbleweed> I'm trying to suggest how you go about debugging this
<tumbleweed> did it receive a DHCP lease?
<zeref-lappy> nope
<tumbleweed> what's in /etc/network/interfaces ? and /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state
<Kilos> afternoon all
<zeref-lappy> in interfaces: just auto lo
<zeref-lappy> the state file: networkingEnabled, Wireless enabled, WWANEnabled, all true
<tumbleweed> zeref-lappy: that seems good, although you should have also had "iface lo inet loopback" in /etc/network/interfaces
<zeref-lappy> yep i do have that :-)
<tumbleweed> zeref-lappy: do you see entries from dhclient in /var/log/daemon.log ?
<zeref-lappy> hmmm
<tumbleweed> if you tail it while connecting, you should see interesting things :)
<tumbleweed> anyway, I must run off
<zeref-lappy> nope no dhclient entry
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: heh, how goes?
<Kilos> so so en daar?
<inetpro> hmm... so bietjie lyf seer maar verder ok
<Kilos> lyf seer van wat inetpro ?
<inetpro> Kilos: het Vrydag oggend saam met my bromponie so bietjie kennis gemaak met die teerpad
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> maar niks ernstig nie, kon gelukkig opstaan en verder ry
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> net die ego so bietjie aangetas
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> bitjie skaam nê
<Kilos> bietjie ook
<inetpro> ai, die dinge gebeur te vinnig
<Kilos> ja jy moet wakker wees hele tyd op twee wiele
<inetpro> een oomblik nog lekker gery teen 60km om die draai by die duikweg uit Pretoria Noord uit
<Kilos> was die pad nat?
<inetpro> volgende oomblik was dit of ek op ys skaats
<Kilos> of olie op die pad
<inetpro> nee maar ek dink daar was 'n olie kol
<inetpro> maar ek was onvoorbereid en het betaal daarvoor
<Kilos> eish jy kan bly wees daar was nie karre of trokke wat verby gejaag het nie
<inetpro> yep
<inetpro> net karre agter wat onmiddelik gestop het 
<Kilos> sjoe jy is baie gelukkig
<inetpro> en drie mense uit verskillende karre wat my onmiddelik opgehelp het nog voor ek behoorlik kon opstaan
<Kilos> sjoe dis gaaf
<Kilos> meeste ry net verby deesdaie
<Kilos> sjoe vergeet hoe om dit te spel
<Kilos> het jy erg seer gekry
<inetpro> net skrapies op de enkel en op die knieg
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> en 'n skoenveter wat weggeskraap is
<Kilos> jy moet versigtig ry man
<inetpro> gelukkig my baadjie aangehad anders was ek ene roasties aan my arm
<inetpro> ja, so leer 'n mens om nog meer respek te hê vir die ding
<Kilos> o het jy n leer baadjie
<Kilos> beste klere vir af val
<inetpro> nie leer nie
<Kilos> zeref-lappy, dit you win with the modem?
<zeref-lappy> Yebo
<Kilos> hoe lyk die baadjie
<Kilos> what dit you need to do zeref-lappy ?
<inetpro> sintetiese baadjie
<inetpro> zeref-lappy: ehlo
<Kilos> eks bly jy is ok inetpro 
<Kilos> dank die groot baas nê
<inetpro> Kilos: dankie, vir seker
<zeref-lappy> had to install us-moden app
<zeref-lappy> stop network-manager
<zeref-lappy> restart, than bam, working
<Kilos> wow on maverick the modem is normally seen straight off as long as you have usb-modeswitch installed so it doesnt see it as a storage device
<Kilos> i think i got modem-manager as well
<Kilos> but good to know its working
<Kilos> poor old squirm still hasnt got his working i think
<zeref-lappy> thing is that there are so many solutions, is usb-modem method is not working
<zeref-lappy> *if
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> lo sdehaan 
<Kilos> nuvolari, lewe jy nog?
<Kilos> night guys sleep tight
<tumbleweed> zeref-lappy: right, do you have dhclient installed?
<zeref-lappy> wait, wait, before we continue. i initially wanted my debian box to be a dhcp server. so i've gone back to that
<zeref-lappy> its setup up correctly if i connect a win box to debian
<zeref-lappy> now the conectins for ubuntu box
<tumbleweed> if it is the dhcp server, shouldn't it also be the gateway?
<tumbleweed> (it's generally sensible to keep networks simple)
<zeref-lappy> yeah
<zeref-lappy> wlan0 is on 192.169.1.xx, the eth0 is on 192.168.0.xx
<tumbleweed> where does the internet connectivity come from?
<zeref-lappy> debian, managed by the interfaces file
<zeref-lappy> when i tail messagaes file i get eth0 link not ready
<tumbleweed> is the cable plugged in?
<tumbleweed> does the cable work? :)
<zeref-lappy> yep
<tumbleweed> if it says the link down, then it's either the cable or the interface at one of the ends...
<zeref-lappy> ummm, must be the buntu box, cos when i connect a windows box all is good.
<zeref-lappy> i put the details in the interfaces file instead of network-manager, same thing
<tumbleweed> let me just see if I understand
<tumbleweed> you have an ADSL modem or something connected to eth0 of the debian box
<zeref-lappy> *wlan0
<tumbleweed> ok, it connects to the router by wifi
<zeref-lappy> yebo
<tumbleweed> and eth0 is a local LAN that this machine will be the gateway for?
<zeref-lappy> yep
<tumbleweed> but you don't want the LAN and wifi network to be bridged?
<zeref-lappy> ummm, i read around and most sites said that bridging was not a good idea
<tumbleweed> depends
<tumbleweed> it's utulaly the simplest solution
<tumbleweed> because you don't need another layer of NAT, another DHCP server, etc
<tumbleweed> (assuming a small home network)
<zeref-lappy> + for wlan0 i'm using ndiswrapper, and with niswrapper you can change the mode to master, needed for bridging
<zeref-lappy> *can't
<tumbleweed> ndiswrapper, urgh
<zeref-lappy> :P
<tumbleweed> hrm, can a wifi client not be bridged?
<tumbleweed> master is for making the machine an AP
<zeref-lappy> o0o0
<superfly> surely you can just shut down dhcp on the wireless router, and then the server will hand out ip addresses there too?
<superfly> you manually set the ip address of the router itself, so that you can route internet through its modem, but the rest of the network gets their addresses from the server
<zeref-lappy> ummm, i'll read up on: http://wiki.debian.org/BridgeNetworkConnections
<zeref-lappy> superfly: i dont have access to the router..
<tumbleweed> superfly: I'm suggesting the other way around, having the router handle everything, but yeah, same thing
<tumbleweed> zeref-lappy: aah, someone else's router?
<tumbleweed> in that case maybe you don't want to bridge
<superfly> tumbleweed: yeah, I'd do something like that
<zeref-lappy> tumbleweed: yeah, res..
<tumbleweed> zeref-lappy: aah, yes you don't want to bridge then
<tumbleweed> you want your own network
<tumbleweed> so, what's plugged into eth0? a switch?
<zeref-lappy> just a eth cable
<tumbleweed> running to another machine?
<tumbleweed> is it on?
<zeref-lappy> yes
<tumbleweed> do they show link lights?
<Tonberry> any of the two still 100mbit?
<tumbleweed> maybe you need a crossover cable (if both of them are oldish)
<Tonberry> yes
<tumbleweed> yeah, gigabit interfaces have auto-crossover, many 100mbit interfaces don't
<zeref-lappy> no, link lights only go on with windows box connected
<tumbleweed> debian<->windows = link,  debian<->ubuntu = no link?
<tumbleweed> is the windows box newer?
<zeref-lappy> yeah
<tumbleweed> right, you need a crossover cable :)
<zeref-lappy> win dox is new
<Tonberry> or at switch
<Tonberry> a*
<tumbleweed> yeah
<zeref-lappy> :-)
<zeref-lappy> thanks guys
#ubuntu-za 2013-01-14
<Kilos> morning guys +
<Kilos> hey magespawn_ 
<barrydk> Good morning everyone
<Kilos> hi barrydk 
<barrydk> Hoe gaan dit daar Kilos
<Kilos> goed dankie en jy barrydk ?
<barrydk> Sorry Kilos had to run. Yea no complaints
<Kilos> np
<superfly> morning Kilos, barrydk
<Kilos> hi superfly digigram 
<digigram> hi Kilos 
<superfly> hi digigram
<digigram> hey superfly 
<superfly> so, anyone else interested in joining Ubuntu-MX and Ubuntu-CO with LocoGames?
<superfly> they're starting at 17:00 on the 9th of Feb
<barrydk> Morning superfly
<barrydk> Is this online gaming?
<superfly> yup
<barrydk> Wish i also had cheap data
<superfly> Apparently I can get 40Mbps in my area, when Telkom launches it in MArch
<theblazehen> superfly:  Thats really nice. also hi
<barrydk> Talk about something else youre making me grumpy nou.
<superfly> hi theblazehen
<magespawn_> mornign all
<theblazehen> barrydk: how much do you get ?
<barrydk> Morning morning
<magespawn> morning all
<theblazehen> hi all
<superfly> barrydk: I can't afford it now, but maybe in a year I'll upgrade
<superfly> heya magespawn!
<magespawn> thats fast superfly
<magespawn> on my exchange they do not support the 10Mbps yet
<superfly> I have 10Mbps (supposedly)
<barrydk> I pay 540 for 1Gb. It is the best in my area, no telkom and Mtn is only edge, 
<magespawn> yeah love the way they do that
<theblazehen> that sucks
<magespawn> that is hectic barrydk
<magespawn> barrydk: where are you?
<magespawn> superfly what games are they running at LocoGames?
<jrgns> morning all
<superfly> magespawn: AssaultCube, UrbanTerror and Battle for Wesnoth
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<superfly> AssaultCube and UrbanTerror are Counter Strike alternatives
<magespawn> have not tried the first two but i do play the last one
<magespawn> where can we get more info?
<superfly> http://viajemotu.wordpress.com/2013/01/07/ubuntu-loco-games-2013-1/
<barrydk> magespawn, i am just outside Cullinan on a farm.
<magespawn> middle of no where
<barrydk> no man 50 k from Pretoria
<magespawn> that for telkom qualifies as the middle of no where
<Kilos> haha
<barrydk> yup
<superfly> Muizenberg in Cape Town qualifies as the middle of nowhere for Telkom, so barrydk is indeed worse off than most of us
<digigram> mmm I know
<digigram> I'm in Muizenberg
<digigram> and my house is in Parys... ffs, 120km from Jhb and 300km from Bloem
<digigram> atleast we are 4mbps capable
<digigram> better than the EDGE I use down here
<superfly> digigram: where in Muizenberg?
<digigram> Marina da Gama
<superfly> ah, yes
<digigram> wish iburst had reception here
<superfly> digigram: I know a guy who live(s/d) in Capricorn Beach who used iBurst
<digigram> lucky him
<superfly> digigram: what does telkom say when you ask for ADSL?
<digigram> lol
<digigram> I don't live here permanently superfly, so getting ADSL will be a waste
<superfly> ah, right
<superfly> digigram: studying?
<digigram> I have ADSL at home for the wife, but I travel for work, living a week or two each 2 months in Muizenberg
<superfly> ah
<digigram> iBurst does not pick up anything where I live, so now I waste 20gigs per month on that lol
<superfly> heh.
<superfly> have you tried Vodacom? I was getting 3.6Mbps on 3G when I used Vodacom
<digigram> I'm using Cell C for the price...
<digigram> as I don't want a contract
<digigram> later today I'll be in Mosselbaai for 3 weeks, and there we have ADSL
<digigram> then I'll be in the states for 2 months
<superfly> wow, you get around, don't you? :-)
<digigram> then offshore for a month
<digigram> so a contract is just a waste
<magespawn> anybody have experince with backtrack 5?
<superfly> magespawn: nope
<superfly> digigram: what work do you do that takes you around so much?
<digigram> I opened it magespawn, then decided I don't really need it, and dd'd the flash
<digigram> so that counts as a no
<digigram> superfly: drilling fluids engineer for oil rigs
<magespawn> digigram: sounds like fun
<superfly> digigram: so what brings you to muizenberg?
<digigram> I'll tell you when my training is done lol
<digigram> our Sub Sahara office is in Westlake superfly 
<magespawn> backtack is ubuntu based with a couple of quirks and loads of extra software
<superfly> ah
<digigram> yeah I know, I have used BT4 a bit magespawn 
<digigram> looks really nice
<digigram> is very good if you are going to use it
<digigram> bit for my purposes its not suited, so I did the linux thing and downloaded another distro :)...
<magespawn> it does make life interesting when you configure everything
 * digigram loves choices
 * magespawn is running it on an old spare laptop
<digigram> is all 8gig flash drives the same size? I reckon there might be a few kilobytes differences right?
<magespawn> there might also be applications on some
<digigram> and if you dd it?
<digigram> I'm running my MINT from a flash drive, and it works great. I make weekly backups of the drive using dd, since liveUSB has a tendency to fail sometimes with me
<magespawn> no idea never tried that
<digigram> now I'm just wondering what will happen if I try to dd that image to a new flash
<digigram> want to get one of those kingston tiny drives that will not try to bend everytime the laptop isn't perfectly level
<superfly> Flash drives have a finite lifespan
<digigram> yeah I know, so I'd rather have an option to replace it when I reach that
<digigram> luckily they aren't as expensive these days
<nuvolari> lol
<nuvolari> mornings
<nuvolari> more oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> nope, I was not washed away
<digigram> wanted to boot of microSD, but laptop does not support it with the internal card reader...
<nuvolari> morning everyone
<magespawn> hey nuvolari
<henkj> morning
<magespawn> is Kilos asleep or chasing sheep?
<magespawn> hey henkj
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> have done and watching the chats about gaming and connection speeds etc
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<digigram> does anybody have a kingston tiny thumb drive or patriot flex in 8GB size? would like to know how many bytes it takes
<magespawn> hold a sec
<theblazehen> won't iit be fine if the last few blocks dont make it ?
<digigram> I'm not sure theblazehen 
<magespawn> one way to find out
<digigram> yeah lol
<magespawn> no only have a 4gb kingston traveler
<digigram> maybe I should try tonight to forcefully skip the last few blocks
<digigram> to see if it works
<theblazehen> yeah
<digigram> or maybe next week, can't really dd to the USB I'm running my OS from lol
<Trixar_za> All the patriot drives I got ended up being corrupted
<Trixar_za> so I don't trust them
<Trixar_za> :P
<digigram> Id prefer something else as well
<digigram> but corrupt is better than bent, corrupt I can just get my backup and dd that on
<Trixar_za> Also depending on the Linux distro, 4GB can be more than enough space
<Trixar_za> Won't recommend it for Ubuntu though, unless you start off with Ubuntu mini
<digigram> I'm using Mint, 4GB is enough, but you run out very quickly
<digigram> Its okay for if you just do stuff quickly, but not as a primary
 * digigram should go finish the dishes before the airport transfer arrives
<mazal> For the clever guys that might be able to help me: http://askubuntu.com/questions/240324/ive-disabled-periodic-checks-for-updates-why-does-it-still-do-so
<Kilos> hi mazal there one more place where it says notify of updates
<Kilos> in update manager
<Kilos> you tell it never to check and also untick the notify one
<mazal> My update manager is already set to "never check"
<Kilos> check for that other block as well
<Kilos> in updates untick the other blocks
<mazal> Where ?
<Kilos> update manager
<mazal> The notify ones ?
<Kilos> ya
<mazal> That just tells you if there are , doesn't set the checking
<mazal> Unless it's a bug
<Kilos> oh i thought its that notification you dont want
<mazal> I don't want it to check at all
<Kilos> then untick everything
<mazal> It's been working fine for about 6 months on that install
<mazal> Only started ignoring that setting about a week ago or so
<Kilos> oh
<mazal> I wonder if software wise something updated and now there is a bug
<mazal> Maybe update manager updated a week or so ago
<superfly> mazal: not a clue
<mazal> Can't remember , when there are plenty of updates I never bother to check what is being updated
<digigram> maybe they tried what Windows did a while ago. They overrode the "do not install security updates" option a couple of years ago
<digigram> in one nonsuspicious update
<mazal> But then surely more people should have this problem
<mazal> But then again , almost everyone works with the setting to check automatically on so will not notice this problem
 * digigram really needs ons of those portable bag scales
<Trixar_za> Considering the route Ubuntu is going, I wouldn't put that past them
<digigram> I know Trixar_za otherwise I wouldn't even try to joke and compare them to MS hehe
<magespawn> digigram: a hanging fishing scale works nicely
<digigram> yeah thats what I had in mind
<digigram> will get a 40kg one
<N8Wulf> good morning all
<Kilos> hi N8Wulf 
<N8Wulf> how you all? Week long so far for you too?
<Kilos> lol its monday
<N8Wulf> shhhhh...
<N8Wulf> i really dont feel like working yet. think i need to get back to some fishing
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> where yo go fishing?
<N8Wulf> did a bit of river fishing here in sasolburg, next to the Vaal. I'm busy planning a Vaaldam trip for next weekend or maybe month end
<Kilos> nice
<Kilos> you need to work so you can rest after hard weekends
<N8Wulf> got some nice fishing tips from a house maintenance guy last week who belongs to a club... applied and finally caught a Carp of 2Kg, first one in about 30 years worth enmntioning
<N8Wulf> *mentioning
<N8Wulf> so yeahhh! quite eager now
<barrydk> What is going on this morning?  why does everyone talk about the things i love to do but can't. If it's not online gaming its fishing
<digigram> lol barrydk 
<Kilos> N8Wulf, like this? http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/img20121231wa0008.jpg/
<digigram> well, bye everyone, let me go check out the 37 seater jet they want me to fly on....
<Kilos> lol @ barrydk 
 * digigram shakes his head in disbelief
<N8Wulf> barrydk: maybe b'cause we all would rather still be in the holidays instead of at work
<barrydk> What holdays, i only went on the garden route during Christmas week, you know the one around the house
<Kilos> sorry pc rebooted
<Kilos> sigh
<N8Wulf> i did the garden route as well... luckily i stay in Sasolburg, so the river is about 5km from my house
<Kilos> nice
<N8Wulf> Kilos: I wish... mine was about a 1/4 of that monster
<N8Wulf> I took a photo with my Cellphone as well, but I made sure the camera is real close so the fish looks big
<Kilos> when you get the urge and have lotsa petrol money go fishing in Bloemhof dam
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> massive barble there too
<barrydk> I use to do a lot of fishing in the vaa river and dam. I lived in Vereeniging and Meyerton in my schooldays. 
<Kilos> ah
<N8Wulf> got Bloemhof planned maybe for last week in February yes, and then from there I'm off to Scottsburg for 10 days
<barrydk>  Don't talk bout Bloemhof very good fishing spot
<N8Wulf> I DL'd Netrunner, just gonna give it a quick Live preview, BBL
<Kilos> môre inetpro 
<inetpro> elo kios
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> gotta love eskom
<Kilos> what now magespawn 
<Kilos> hehe
<N8Wulf> Hmmmm... guess what I'm up to
<Kilos> tell
<N8Wulf> I like the Netrunner Flavour... never been a big fan of KDE, this one has me Backing up for a fullOn change over though
<N8Wulf> quick Q: anybody know of any utils that can make a list of  "My Installed Apps" ?
<Kilos> lol you might wait for a quick A:
<Kilos> just be patient
<mazal> In KDE ?
<mazal> Or Unity ?
<N8Wulf> One thing I'd like Canonical to add to the Software Centre... Login with your Ubuntu Forums Account into Software centre and it will update what you are using... similar to the Android Play Store
<N8Wulf> I'm on Unity/Gnome now
<mazal> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1861624
<N8Wulf> I've got 200Gb to backup to make a fresh start again for 2013
<N8Wulf> so I'll be here for another hour or so
<mazal> Try that in that forum post N8Wulf 
<mazal> Should give you a list
<N8Wulf> TY mazal
<mazal> Never used it myself yet , hope it helps ;)
<N8Wulf> Ahhhh.... Linux is sooo cool, as always. Always a way to skin the Cat. Ubuntu's Logo should be changed to a Devon Rex I think
<N8Wulf> or maybe swap the Penguin for a Devon Rex
<mazal> I have no idea what a Devon Rex is :P
<mazal> There's another way with synaptic as well , but can't remember it now
<N8Wulf> mazal.. those cat's with the really short hair, they almost look and feel like they are Hairless
<N8Wulf> ... been skinned too many times
<N8Wulf> :p
<mazal> Ah ok
<mazal> Here's another one , but don't know how well it works , never used this: Synaptec Package Manager - file - Generate package download script
<mazal> BUT , I think that will only be from Ubuntu to another Ubuntu
<mazal> Don't think that should be considered for Ubuntu to Kubuntu
<magespawn> Kilos going off and on today Kilos
<Kilos> me?
<Kilos> i dont see it
<magespawn> no me
<magespawn> sorry that was meant to be "Power going of and on today Kilos"
<N8Wulf> mmmm.... Vetkoek en Chilli Mince for lunch
<inetpro> N8Wulf: dpkg --get-selections
<Kilos> aw magespawn that sucks
<inetpro> N8Wulf: or dpkg -l
<mazal> inetpro, only one problem I have with all those methods
<inetpro> mazal: what problem?
<mazal> It sounded like N8Wulf wants it because of moving to Kubuntu ( I might be wrong)
<mazal> Then most on that list should not b installed again as it is default ubuntu apps
<mazal> I wonder if there is a way to see non-default apps. IE apps that the user added
<inetpro> well I just answered the question 14/01 11:55:02 <N8Wulf> quick Q: anybody know of any utils that can make a list of  "My Installed Apps" ?
<N8Wulf> @mazal... now you are talking. I followed your last suggestion and as said it creates a COMPLETE package list
 * inetpro didn't read everything that was said
<mazal> N8Wulf, I thought as much :P
<mazal> I unfortunately don't know how to get just user installed apps list
<inetpro> there's no difference
<mazal> inetpro, meaning ?
<inetpro> at least, not that I am aware of 
<inetpro> it's all user installed
<mazal> Isn't all the default ubuntu apps also on that list inetpro ?
<N8Wulf> including dependancies then I suppose
<inetpro> all installed by the admin user
<mazal> Like for example brasero etc
<mazal> Indeed it does , just checked
<mazal> So one won't be able to use that when moving to kubuntu
<N8Wulf> I read about a FUI App long time ago that will list and then enable you to install the same Selection on a number of Workstations among others
<N8Wulf> *GUI
<N8Wulf> (eating and typing cause Typos)
<mazal> hmm , this is an interesting thing. I would like to find an app that shows only user installed
<N8Wulf> I had a Ref to it on my Delicious bookmarks, but my account died somehow and with it all my bookmarks
<mazal> I myself keep and updated build document where I manually add and update it myself , but would like to find an app for it
<mazal> N8Wulf, you know you could only add kubuntu-desktop to your current install ne ?
<mazal> Or you don't want it that way ?
<N8Wulf> feeling like a fresh start... and I like to test different Flavs so i can recommend based on experience
<mazal> k
<mazal> I almooooooost wanted to check out the new Kubuntu last week
<mazal> Fortunately the feeling went over hehehehe
<superfly> mazal: so you went back to complaining about Unity, GTK3 and Gnome Shell?
<N8Wulf> sies man
<N8Wulf> lol
<mazal> When did I complain superfly ?
<mazal> Only remember my updates not working thing
<N8Wulf> I see the Steam for Linux catalogue is growing steadily
<N8Wulf> 42 Games so far
<mazal> N8Wulf, I didn't have the strength for all the apt-get's , otherwise I would have
<N8Wulf> and that's why I prefer to start with a Flavour somebody else already tweaked. did you have a look at the Netrunner screenshots?
<mazal> My problem is , there is so many extra apps I add that I need , sjoe , takes a lot of time and data to get everything installed
<mazal> And I am happy with ubuntu as it is now (12.04 )
<mazal> I like Unity and mis the dash when working on an OS that doesn't have that quick searching
<N8Wulf> I've got a Apt-Cache here on my network, so I don't download as much the second time around
<mazal> I backup mine as well
<mazal> But have been told that it will work only for the same version ubuntu
<mazal> For example if I install Kubuntu , or ubuntu 12.10 , then those debs wont work
<N8Wulf> funny how we got used to everything Unity brought and taught us. I also cant wait to move over or add Ubuntu to my Android phone
<mazal> When it started I was one of the haters. Spent some time with K and X ubuntus. Then with 12.04 decided to give Unity a go again. Now I like it
<N8Wulf> any of you guys using the Cairo Dock?
<N8Wulf> I've been using AWN and Docky forever, curious though about the ratings you would give to each?
<N8Wulf> I'm going home... Speak you again soon, thanx for the recommendations
<mazal> Have a good evening everyone
<magespawn> superfly: have you heard of/used scapy?
<superfly> magespawn: you mean scipy?
<Kilos> hey guys is it possible to block a number from sms you on a nokia 6111
<Kilos> sis being bugged 
<magespawn> no scapy
<magespawn> a network scanner etc written in python
 * magespawn goes to google scipy
<magespawn> not sure Kilos
<Kilos> imo i think you cant block smses
<magespawn> i think you can block the number though
<magespawn> sales or other stuff?
<tumbleweed> Kilos: if you file a police complaint, the provider can block it
<Kilos> ya from calling but not smses
<Kilos> ty tumbleweed thats a bit too harsh here
<Kilos> its her sons satan spawned wife giving hassles
<tumbleweed> hah
<magespawn> put that number in its own caller group then set the message tone to muted
<magespawn> you could also group delete the sms so you do not have to read them
<Kilos> eek how you do that magespawn 
<magespawn> will have to look it up, have never used the 6111
<magespawn> let me check
<Kilos> she says she knows how
<Kilos> ty magespawn 
<Kilos> shes read something about grouping numbers
<Kilos> pity we cant reply with a virus that will kill that cell
<magespawn> what phone is the spawn of satan using?
<Kilos> we dunno
<Kilos> she says her fone is too old can only block all incoming or all outgoing calls but nothing about smses
<magespawn> see you all later
<Kilos> funny how some peeps are never satisfied unless they causing trouble
<Kilos> lo Cantide 
<Cantide> hello :)
<Kilos> so N8Wulf hows kde doing?
<N8Wulf> Eish
<Kilos> aw what?
<N8Wulf> Die ding is Mooi, maar die ding is gemaak vir die Parlez s'il vous plaît français
<Cantide> o_o
<Kilos> lol 
<Kilos> didnt you install in english?
<Cantide> lol
<N8Wulf> So far so good... The Team behind Netrunner really had their own ideas on doing everything. Even renaming Common Options like Desktop Options to "Folder View Settings"
<N8Wulf> English yes... but the only guy online for support on IRC thought I'm Hardegat toe ek met hom Afrikaans wou praat omdat hy nie Engels wil praat nie
<N8Wulf> brb
<Kilos> oh you playing with a game not kde
<magespawn> Howdy all
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<magespawn> What up?
<Kilos> ive realised if one wants help you have to be very gentlemanly even if the helper treats you a bit rough
<Kilos> N8Wulf, struggling some magespawn 
<magespawn> N8Wulf what is Netrunner?
<Kilos> i thought he was gonna install kubuntu but he is sukkeling with a game
<Kilos> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netrunner
<Kilos> aw you on fone magespawn ?
<magespawn> CTCG I play magic: the gathering but not on pc
<Kilos> you need a buntu pc at home
<magespawn> Yup
<magespawn> Moeg to get laptop out only just got home
<Kilos> ah sorry
<magespawn> No worries
<magespawn> Looks liks WoTC are not making it anymore
<superfly> WoTC?
<magespawn> Wizards of the Coast
<magespawn> Company does a lot of fantasy gaming and trading cards etc
<magespawn> I used to play Magic:The Gathering a lot
<nlsthzn> MTG rocks
<magespawn> Indeed not much of a scene in Hluhluwe though
<nlsthzn> 0 in the UAE... which sucks
<nlsthzn> short drive over to Qatar and they have a thriving community... go figure
<N8Wulf> Netrunner-os
<magespawn> One of those curve balls life likes to through us
<N8Wulf> www.netrunner-os.com
<Kilos> throw
<magespawn> The link Kilos gave was to the game loll
<nlsthzn> netrunner has the same backers as Kubuntu
 * nlsthzn is just saying
<nlsthzn> and with that I go for a baff and a bet
<Kilos> hehe looks good N8Wulf but if the support sucks then what
<Kilos> hiya byya nlsthzn 
<Kilos> come back clean
<magespawn> Any major differences between netrunner-os and the others?
<Kilos> yeah the peeps you get help from
<magespawn> Hah lol
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> the thing to do is get the fly to install it then you get good help
<Kilos> yo aquarat 
<aquarat> hey kilos
<magespawn> superfly batter up
<magespawn> Anyway I am off, dinner and family
<Kilos> enjoy
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hi kilos
<roryy> ello all
<Kilos> hey roryy 
<kbmonkey> hello hello!
<roryy> about a week ago i said I was going to ask the HP shop in sandton if I could try out Ubuntu before buying
<Kilos> yes?
<roryy> the staff were very helpful and let me do so - unfortunately it didn't work
<Kilos> aw
<roryy> yeah, bit annoying
<Kilos> what didnt work?
<roryy> it seemed to get through the secure boot OK, then gave a kernel fault
<kbmonkey> that was kind of them to at least try :)
<roryy> yeah, the sales dude was interested
<roryy> let him have the copy of ubuntu 12.10
<Kilos> roryy, if you look back in our mailing lists there were some lappys that could be bought with ubuntu on
<kbmonkey> a kernel fault is a pretty serious showstopper
<kbmonkey> wonder what could have cause it
<roryy> Kilos: ok.  are there archives on-line?  I'm about to compare the list of "certified" laptops on canonical's site with what's available at laptopdirect
<roryy> my current laptop is dying - screen switches off if I open it too far.
<Kilos> whew youll have to maybe ask in the list , someone gave the links
<Kilos> aw that yuck
<Kilos> inetpro, where can one see archives of our list?
<Kilos> superfly, bloody hot there tomorrow
<Kilos> bloedig warm
<Kilos> hmm 31°c
<Kilos> not too bad
<Kilos> roryy, thats most likely them cable connectors
<Kilos> maybe you can get them
<Kilos> but lappy's are terrible things to pull apart
<kbmonkey> roryy, there are archives of mailing lists online
<kbmonkey> but there is no search function, so finding the info you want on there is tricky
<roryy> Kilos: it's oldish anyway - usb ports are flaky, hard drive is getting full, etc.
<Kilos> ai
<roryy> Kilos: it's put in yeoman service, but it's time for it to retire
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> how old is it
<roryy> um
<roryy> 5 years i think
<Kilos> there is still lotsa years in it
<Kilos> like mage runs one without a harddrive from usb
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> there must be replacement connectors available
<Kilos> unles they are soldered into the mb then you are lost
<Kilos> unless
<roryy> i guess
<roryy> i haven't soldered anything in 10 years
<Kilos> hehe you a ballie hey
<roryy> urban dictionary says you're implying i'm old by that remark
<roryy> :-p
<Kilos> im still trying to solder a sata cable to a busted 500g drive
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> actually trying to build up the courage to do it
<Kilos> kbmonkey, hows things with you laddy
<kbmonkey> fine oom Kilos 
<Kilos> tumbleweed, is gonna help us with the greeter script
<kbmonkey> ok :)
<Kilos> but you wrong i can boot inna morn and she dont greet those in the channel
<kbmonkey> hows it that side, Kilos ?
<Kilos> only if i ctrl+c the terminal she is running on
<Kilos> good ty kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> it should not greet when it joins a channel though
<kbmonkey> its not that kind of greeter. lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> only is she is rudely ctrl+c ed
<Kilos> if i say die it dont happen on restart
<Kilos> yo digigram 
<digigram> hey kilos
<Kilos> ekk reboot prob is back
<smile> hi Kilos, inetpro and others :)
<Kilos> hi smile 
<Cantide> smile o/
<smile> :DD
<inetpro> good morning smile
<inetpro> Kilos: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-za
<smile> good morning :p
<smile> :)
<inetpro> Kilos: just follow the link above
<Kilos> ty inetpro roryy ^^
<roryy> awesome, ta
<Kilos> ive gone back 350 but not seen one yet
<Kilos> they were before 12.10 was released methinks
<roryy> https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=site%3Ahttps%3A%2F%2Flists.ubuntu.com%2Farchives%2Fubuntu-za+laptop&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gl=za
<roryy> (apologies for long link)
<Kilos> roryy, if you pm maaz and tell him shorten he does it for you
<roryy> huh.  if I install ubuntu I void the warranty on a dell?
<roryy> that kinda sucks
<Kilos> Maaz, shorten https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=site%3Ahttps%3A%2F%2Flists.ubuntu.com%2Farchives%2Fubuntu-za+laptop&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gl=za
<Maaz> Kilos: That reduces to: http://is.gd/PU3B1D
<Kilos> there was talk about someone supplying lappies with ubuntu preinstalled
 * inetpro would never use windows on a dell
<inetpro> ubuntu just works perfect
<smile> :DD
<inetpro> warranty should have nothing to do with the os
<roryy> yeah, someone in the thread says he was told it wouldn't void the warranty
<kbmonkey> no it should not, but reality does not work well with morality
<kbmonkey> roryy, you can use clonezilla and clone the disk as is
<kbmonkey> so if for any reason you one day need to hand it in for warranty reasons, you can restore the original drive data
<inetpro> well I can tell you if Dell where to enforce a stupid warranty rule like that they would loose a massive amount of business
<inetpro> s/where/were/
<roryy> inetpro: yeah, i'm not sure the complaint was legit
<Kilos> hmm
<inetpro> wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty inetpro 2nd time now when moving mouse pc reboots
<Kilos> earlier it was when typing here so i changed the keyboard
<Kilos> now twice with mouse move
<Kilos> grrrr
<kbmonkey> grrr
<Kilos> somethong in the usb stuff
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> no keyboard was ps2
<kbmonkey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSystemCrash
<Kilos> ty
<kbmonkey> for the next time it crashes, it might help us see what caused it
<kbmonkey> that #2.2
<Kilos> me looks
<Kilos> whats that  Alt+SysRq+1it does a reboot same as if you shutdown and say restart
<Kilos>  Alt+SysRq
<Kilos> where is that key sysrq
<Kilos> or do i type it in
<roryy> think it might be pause?
<roryy> oh, no, it varies - i see it on delete on my keyboard here
<Kilos> wait i see it
<roryy> Fn-delete it would be
<Kilos> lay back inna chair to ponder the situation and see it on the front of the print screen key
<roryy> i'm off to be
<Kilos> wow never saw that before
<roryy> cheers all
<Kilos> cheers roorrrr
<Kilos> ninnige fanie
<Kilos> vinnige
<charl> good evening
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<kbmonkey> discovering new keys on your keyboard, Kilos?
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> hehe hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: No problem
<charl> wow lenovo is busy with some interesting stuff
<charl> their ideapad looks a lot like apple's laptops http://www.lenovo.com/products/us/desktop/ideacentre/horizon/
<charl> their desktops look very stylish http://www.lenovo.com/products/us/desktop/
<charl> seems like they are shedding the ibm thinkpad "stereotype" :)
<Kilos> inetpro, them cat and tail commands are for running pc hey?
<Kilos> /var/log/syslog
<kbmonkey> wow that looks nice charl 
<kbmonkey> I have the thinkpad laptop. they have lovely linux compatible hardware.
<inetpro> Kilos: uh?
<inetpro> (head;tail) < /var/log/syslog
<Kilos> i mean they wont show why pc rebooted will they?
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm... depends
<inetpro> Kilos: (head;tail) < /var/log/syslog | nl
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2xAhWk1wu
<inetpro> the first ten lines would be the beginning and the last 10 the end
<inetpro> Kilos: what's wrong?
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s20e3uD2UF
<inetpro> Kilos: why you giving me that?
<Kilos> pc just reboots on its own while im chatting here or moving mouse is the last 2
<inetpro> Kilos: well you should learn to read that log of yours
<inetpro> lot's of lines get added during a boot up process
<Kilos>    18  Jan 14 20:35:17 P4 kernel: [  264.172456] init: plymouth-stop pre-start process (3260) terminated with status 1
<Kilos>     19  Jan 14 20:39:28 P4 AptDaemon: INFO: Quitting due to inactivity
<Kilos>     20  Jan 14 20:39:28 P4 AptDaemon: INFO: Quitting was requested
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> so the trick is to find the lines just before the startup
<inetpro> look at the time
<Kilos> not in the shutdown process
<Kilos>     10  Jan 14 09:17:01 P4 CRON[2996]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<Kilos> i dunno what time it rebooted
<Kilos> is that it
<inetpro> less /var/log/syslog
<inetpro> with less you can scroll up and down
<inetpro> then the time should be clear
<inetpro> anything within the same few seconds would be part of a specific sequence
<inetpro> like a bootup sequence
<Kilos> does quassel show what time i went off?
<inetpro> Kilos: that won't help
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> because it will only show after a while
<inetpro> after the timeout
<inetpro> Kilos: last
<inetpro> last | head
<inetpro> that should show you when it booted
<inetpro> last reboot
<inetpro> or even better ^^
<Kilos> without the | head
<inetpro> use q to quit out of less
<inetpro> Kilos: last reboot
<inetpro> well if there are to many of those use | head
<inetpro> because you're interested in the latest
<inetpro> which is at the top
 * inetpro only has 4 reboot lines since 3 Jan
<kbmonkey> Kilos, that syslog can get a ton of messages during reboot
<Kilos> reboot   system boot  3.2.0-35-generic Mon Jan 14 20:32 - 21:17  (00:45) 
<inetpro> Kilos: ahh
<Kilos> thats     10  Jan 14 09:17:01 P4 CRON[2996]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<Kilos> its my unity messing around not the hardware hey?
<inetpro> Kilos: look at just before 20:32
<charl> kbmonkey: i also have a lenovo laptop, the b560
<Kilos> on the first paste inetpro ?
<inetpro> Kilos: no man
<inetpro> in your logs
<Kilos> ai
<inetpro> the paste was useless
 * inetpro was still trying to figure what your problem was
<charl> nn all!
<inetpro> Kilos: less /var/log/syslog
<inetpro> kbmonkey: and yes I agree, theres lots to read in a syslog file
<kbmonkey> Kilos, looked at the paste, does not look like all the lines there
<kbmonkey> grab the whole log right after a crash
<Kilos> less /var/log/syslog
<inetpro> kbmonkey: that's just the first 10 lines and the last 10, pointless really
<inetpro> Kilos: apt-get install pastebinit
<inetpro> then:
<inetpro> pastebinit -a Kilos -i /var/log/syslog
<Kilos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1531773/
<Kilos> snazzy command that
<inetpro> true
<smile> byee :)
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> Kilos: looks like you're out of luck
<Kilos> tell
<smile> good night Kilos & inetpro 
<smile> :p
<Kilos> night smile 
<inetpro> surely you were not offline for longer than half an hour?
<kbmonkey> Kilos, did your pc crash between those times where there are gaps in the time?
<inetpro> looks like whatever caused a reboot was not logged
<kbmonkey> if so, it seems to happen on the 17th minute of each hour
<Kilos> 3 times today
<Kilos> twice tonight'
<kbmonkey> your right, that hourly cronjob
<kbmonkey> and it does not log the error itself
<Kilos> so is that in unity or the pc itself
<inetpro> 14/01 20:32:36 <-- Kilos (~miles@unaffiliated/kilos) has quit (Ping timeout: 248 seconds)
<inetpro> 14/01 20:34:28 --> Kilos (~miles@unaffiliated/kilos) has joined #ubuntu-za
<kbmonkey> did you try that step from the ubuntu help link?
<kbmonkey> sysreq+1 and sysreq+t
<Kilos> it hasnt crashed again kbmonkey 
<inetpro> that cron at 20:17 was long before the crash
<Kilos> must i do that while its rebooting
<kbmonkey> no,
<kbmonkey> from what I gather, those commands will drop you to a terminal and it will dump the trace log on screen
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> you know when you go shutdown and choose restart
<Kilos> the pc clicks and strats rebooting
<Kilos> starts
<Kilos> no time to sys anykey
<kbmonkey> it reboots itself right away
<kbmonkey> hmm
<Kilos> yes 
<Kilos> it doesnt do any crash thing just reboots
<kbmonkey> ai
<kbmonkey> that is naughty
<kbmonkey> well I would try reseath the RAM chips just in case
<kbmonkey> reseat
<Kilos> ok will try that and run memory test
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> play a game of chess
<kbmonkey> i forgot what the technical name is, but its known over time heating and cooling can slowly move ram chips to the point where their contacts lose point
<Kilos> why did the pro say im outa luck
<inetpro> Kilos: ai!
<kbmonkey> ooh chess
<inetpro> Kilos: looks like whatever caused a reboot was not logged
<Kilos> oh is that all
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> yes
 * Kilos hugs inetpro 
<Kilos> haha
 * inetpro runs away
<kbmonkey> haha
<kbmonkey> free hugs!
<Kilos> thought you were gonna say mb faulty
 * inetpro didn't grow up with hugging tendencies
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Kilos> i see smile gets you worried now i got another stick to wallop yuou with
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol ok guys ty for the help. will catch you tomorrow with good news i hope
<Kilos> will do reseating of ram
<inetpro> Kilos: goeie nag oom
<Kilos> lekker slapp
<Kilos> slaap ook
<Kilos> night kbmonkey be good
<kbmonkey> gn Kilos, slaap lekker
<kbmonkey> that is a mighty good idea oom
<Kilos> danke
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> dont you also start the oom stuff
#ubuntu-za 2013-01-15
<barrydk> Good morning Chaps. Hope everyone had a peacefull night's rest.
<superfly> hiya barrydk
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> hi Kilos, late this morning?
<superfly> :-P
<Kilos> yeah i been on kde but still battling with nm
<Kilos> only sakis3g works there grrr
<Kilos> tried to figure the modprobe command but whew
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> More oom
<superfly> môre mazal
<superfly> and with that, he disappears
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> mazal, wb
<mazal> Something wrong with my isp today :(
<Kilos> mazal, you missed greeting superfly 
<mazal> Morning superfly , I didn't see
<superfly> môre mazal
<mazal> Anybody here at web africa ?
<mazal> Any comments about them ?
<mazal> I'm having many issues with axxess lately , thinking of moving to someone else
<superfly> mazal: have you actually phoned axxess and chatted with them about the issues?
<mazal> I know the answer
<superfly> mazal: I've found their call centre to be quite on the ball
<mazal> "we have network issues and working on it"
<mazal> They have a lot of downtime recently and their speeds isn't what it used to be
<Kilos> mazal, find out who their CEO is and fone him
<inetpro> god mornings
<Kilos> better to make waves from the top down if you get no help at the bottom
<Kilos> hiya inetpro 
<Kilos> good as well i spose hey
<magespawn> morning all
<Kilos> hiya magespawn 
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<jrgns> morning Kilos, all
<Kilos> hi henkj theblazehen 
<henkj> hi Kilos 
<theblazehen> hi kilos
<Kilos> hiya drussel  hows the cold place?
<Squirm> hello
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<magespawn> Kilos did my first solder fix
<Kilos> did it go well magespawn 
<Kilos> or you forgotten what i told you
<Kilos> the secret is all in the correct temp of what you are soldering
<magespawn> i copy/pasted that into a test file so i while never forget
<Kilos> when temp right solder will flow 
<magespawn> yes it went well
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> should leave a smooth shiny surface without points
<magespawn> yup
<Kilos> good man
<magespawn> am very pleased, as i used to mess it up before
<Kilos> you either learn fast or listen well
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> listen well
<Kilos> haha
<magespawn> probably get cocky now and mess the next one up
<Kilos> dust play with joining bits of wire or even with a single pice till you master the temp bit and when to add solder
<Kilos> and alsways put some solder on iron tip just before the job so its lekker shiny
<barrydk> kap hom vas met 'n warm spyker
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> yo Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hi!
<inetpro> Kilos: gaan ons reen kry vandag?
<Kilos> ai inetpro ek hoop regtig so
<barrydk> inetpro, lyk my kilos is weg maar het nou net so 50 mm gereen hier by ons
<Kilos> dit lyk lekker met die wind
<Kilos> 50mm?
<Kilos> dis baie
<barrydk> ja die druppels het so 50 mm uitmekaar geval
<Kilos> weerman het gese 30% kans hier vandag
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> tot die onkruid is verlep
<barrydk> Nee net so los sagte buitjie maar lekker
<Kilos> kan miskien hael storms kry
<Kilos> wind is noord oos lyk my
<inetpro> lol @ barrydk
<Kilos> twit
<inetpro> Kilos: wat beteken dit as die wind noord oos is?
<Kilos> dis gewoonlik waar die hael vandaan kom
<Kilos> van die suid is dit net reen
<Kilos> nou het dit meer oos gedraai inetpro 
<Kilos> tot hael is beter as niks
<mazal> nee nee nee
<Kilos> hael is vol stukstof
<mazal> As jou plek en goete gelyk het soos ons sin November dan soek jy nie weer hael nie :P
<barrydk> Janee my arme bakkie is nou nog vol knoppe
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> ons het die water nodig man
<inetpro> selfs ek verlep al hier
<barrydk> ek stem reen is altyd welkom
<Kilos> lol @ verlepte pro
<barrydk> inetpro, drink gou iets man
<inetpro> oja
<inetpro> dankie barrydk
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and inetpro!
<inetpro> ahhh
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<Kilos> 2 taled bot
 * inetpro voel nou sommer stukke beter
<Kilos> hahaha
<Symmetria> heh for anyone interested
<Symmetria> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2sQSoA3BTg
<Symmetria> this dude might be coming to .za
<Symmetria> and if he does come out, he's well worth going to watch
<Symmetria> because he's fuckin awesome
<Kilos> ai Symmetria we bitch at the kids for bad language here then you come do it
<Kilos> words like very word too
<Kilos> or extremely
<Kilos> maybe im wrong
<Kilos> s/word/work
<mazal> What is the meaning of the /'s here
<mazal> I see you guys use it a lot
<Squirm> mazal: it's used in vim to replace words
<Squirm> basically if the guys make a typo, s/(word with typo)/(the word it should be)
<mazal> Ah ok , ta Squirm 
<Squirm> mazal: it's nothing really, just a geeky representation of a typo correction :P
<Kilos> i dunno but it means you replace the mistake with the right word
<Kilos> or spelling
<Kilos> aw ty Squirm 
<Kilos> sholda read all first
<Kilos> s/sholda/shoulda
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> shouda
<Kilos> whatever
<inetpro> Kilos: there's another slash missing
<inetpro> should be s/sholda/shoulda/
<Kilos> whew
<inetpro> comes from sed
<inetpro> man sed
<Kilos> no man man dont like me
<Kilos> looked at man modprobe for an hour
<Kilos> but ty for the info
<Squirm> lol
<Squirm> man is quite handy
<Squirm> I've used s// in vim
<inetpro> http://www.brunolinux.com/02-The_Terminal/Find_and%20Replace_with_Sed.html
<inetpro> that ^^ is only one of many other places with examples
<inetpro> perl has the same thing
<Squirm> yeah
<Squirm> :s/foo/bar/g	 Change each 'foo' to 'bar' in the current line.
<Squirm> ok, similat
<Squirm> similar
<inetpro> it's easier to type it like that than saying, damn I made a mistake and "this" should have been "that"
<Squirm> in vim
<Squirm> inetpro: I used to use *
<Squirm> so
<Squirm> similar*
<inetpro> horses for sourses
<inetpro> courses*
<Kilos> mazal, you watching
<Kilos> sed says maak so
<mazal> even is still the easiest
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Just the correct word and even
<mazal> Sjoe that sed seems powerful 
<mazal> Was looking at that link now
<magespawn> very useful
<Squirm> I need to learn sed and awk
<magespawn> awk awk awk said the bird
<Squirm> awk awk awk sed the bird
<Squirm> @ magespawn 
<magespawn> indeed
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> wat ai jy al weer inetpro ?
<Kilos> that was clever
<Kilos> Squirm, not as look as dumb he be
<inetpro> Kilos: guys making fun of my awk and sed
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> hes gonna learn it man
<inetpro> :-)
<magespawn> and so will i
<Kilos> good boys
<magespawn> hey i have just been given a AMD 2GHz with 500mb of ram, i am taking nominations for the choice of os
<Kilos> what else
<magespawn> 40 gig hard drive thats about that
<Kilos> light os
<Kilos> ram min for ubuntu
<magespawn> indeed but which?
<superfly> magespawn: to run as desktop or server?
<magespawn> do not mind no idea what to use it for probable end up as a server
<magespawn> i have more hard drive to add to it but all small 40 gig or so
<Kilos> you can put a few in
<Kilos> magespawn, you wanna play some
<Kilos> ?
<magespawn> sure
<Kilos> try tinycorelinux
<Kilos> 66m download and then it has a server already there
<magespawn> think i have the iso somewhere
<Kilos> and you can add xchat pidgin and anything else you like
 * magespawn goes to look or download the new one
<Kilos> i like it but it didnt do 3g
<Kilos> until you had got the 3g nm and modem manager as well
<Kilos> magespawn, you want to download the coreplus iso hey
<Kilos> thats installable to hdd
<magespawn> ahh then I will have to get the new one
<Kilos> the 12m one isnt installable
<Kilos> http://tinycorelinux.net/downloads.html
<Kilos> if you dont see it there look at
<Kilos> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Tiny-Core-Linux-4-2-Introduces-Tiny-Core-Plus-242880.shtml
<Kilos> thats actually what got me started with connecting 2 pcs to share 3g
<Kilos> now ive forgotten about tiny
<Kilos> sigh
<magespawn> busy getting it ty Kilos
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> its kinda different magespawn but nice once you figure it out
<Kilos> there are user guides or something as well
<Kilos> and they on irc
<magespawn> cool going to try it now
<Kilos> i still have it here somewhere on a 1g drive
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> gotta go see you all later
<Squirm> <Kilos> Squirm, not as look as dumb he be
 * Squirm looks at Kilos 
<Squirm> you though I looked dumb?
<Kilos> no man twit its just a saying
<superfly> with a Kilos twist to it, of course 
<Kilos> haha we used to speak like that i dunno when
<Kilos> how be you be
<Kilos> i be kiff be
<Kilos> etc
<Kilos> maybe ian will know
<Kilos> and hence not as look as dumb one bee's
<Kilos> inetpro, go home
<Kilos> hi zeref 
<Squirm> lol
 * Squirm thinks back to our conversation of education this afternoon
<Kilos> and?
<Kilos> haha
<Squirm> about educated people using proper language
<Squirm> :)
<Kilos> hahaha
<zeref> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> yo Cantide 
<Cantide> hello :)
<Kilos> i must really start learning the smiley thing
<Kilos> :)
<Kilos> :-)>
<Cantide> '-'
<Kilos> o.O
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> too much hard work looking for them
<Cantide> i just type them 'ㅂ'
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> toods maia
<inetpro> Kilos: hoekom? 
<Kilos> want dis tyd
<Kilos> soek jy weer my epos addy
<inetpro> Kilos: ai! 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hoe lekker lag ek nou
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 theblazehen :)
<Vince-0> hi
<inetpro> Kilos: ek het gehoop jy sê die reen is op pad
<Kilos> dit het hier gedrip net nou inetpro .5 mm
<inetpro> nice!
<Kilos> net bietjie afgekoel
<inetpro> gedrip of gedrup?
<Kilos> hi Mezenir 
<Kilos> drup drup drup
<inetpro> lol
<Mezenir> hi kilos and others
<Squirm> hi
<Kilos> hi digigram 
<Squirm> this bloody parrot
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> my new neighbour has a parrot
<Kilos> lol you got one too Squirm 
<Squirm> it doesn't stop talking
<Mezenir> lol
<Squirm> in this high pitched voice
<Kilos> we got an african grey that never shuts up till its cage is covered at night
<Mezenir> i had a flatmate with a parrot
<Mezenir> kept imitating the door bell
<Squirm> I was house sitting one weekend. I was sitting there at about 10pm watching TV and all I here is this "sowubona"
<Squirm> well I got a bit of a fright
<Squirm> peeked out the window, opened the door- nothing
<Kilos> this one does fone ring tones and adida noises and calls the one dog and more
<Squirm> realised it was the african grey
<Kilos> hahaha they talk well hey
<Kilos> bark like digs and all kinds off things
<Squirm> I've never heard a dig bark
<Squirm> I've never heard of a dig either
<Kilos> whistles that bridge over the river kwaai tune
<Kilos> lol dog man
<Squirm> :P
<Kilos> s/dig/dog/
<inetpro> Kilos: nee
<inetpro> s/dig/dog/g
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> that replaces all instances 
<inetpro> in other words globally
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> inetpro> should be s/sholda/shoulda/
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> where the extra g comes from now
<Kilos> oh my
<Squirm> g = global
<Squirm> so it would replace all the mispelt words
 * Squirm tries Dota 2 on wine
<Kilos> what old dos games are worth playing? i see they got DOSBox Is Project of the Month at sourceforge
<Squirm> don't think I've played any dos games
<Kilos> games only came alive after windows didnt they
<Squirm> ooh, Steam started
<Mezenir> i played my fair share of dos games
<Mezenir> crusader no regret
<inetpro> aptitude install bsdgames
<Mezenir> warcraft 1
<Mezenir> prince of persia
<Mezenir> the memories
<Kilos> i gotta go eat
<Kilos> curry made by yours truly
<inetpro> bsdgames includes: adventure, arithmetic, atc, backgammon, battlestar, bcd, boggle, caesar, canfield, countmail, cribbage, dab, go-fish, gomoku, hack, hangman, hunt, mille, monop, morse, number, pig, phantasia, pom, ppt, primes, quiz, random, rain, robots, rot13, sail, snake, tetris, trek, wargames, worm, worms, wump, wtf
<inetpro> all on the cli
<inetpro> google's search has really gone backwards for me
<inetpro> rather than getting technical documentation I get books and useless other results these days
<Mezenir> mmm
<Mezenir> i know google has a /linux page
<Mezenir> probably something similar for technical searches
<Mezenir> to refine it
<Mezenir> might help
<Mezenir> wait
<Mezenir> i just googled it
<Mezenir> and it no longer exists :P
<Mezenir> my bad
<Mezenir> "These services were established many years ago to offer search across a limited index of the Web, which in the past was a better way to find this information. For example, google.com/linux was designed to help people find information from message boards and blogs about the Linux operating system," Google explained.
<Mezenir> "Today, search quality has advanced tremendously, and based on our analysis we've found that in most cases you're better off looking for this kind of specialized information using the regular Google search box, for example by typing [linux fedora upgrade]," the company said.
 * inetpro found his problem
<inetpro> was the default firefox search engine
<inetpro> was pointing to south african searches 
<Kilos> i get that when i try go google.com. opera keeps wanting to show google.co.za
<Kilos> stupid thing
<inetpro> Kilos: actually easy to fix when you know about it
<Kilos> how did you "know" about it?
<inetpro> I'm not sure whether it was changed with a firefox upgrade but I thought I had fixed it before
<Kilos> oh maybe opera too with last upgrade
<inetpro> easy to spot in firefox when you look at the search box
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> click on the dropdown and choose your search engine of choice
<inetpro> south african search is almost never what I want there
<Squirm> Deloitte predicts that over 90% of user-generated passwords, even those considered strong by IT departments, will be vulnerable to hacking.
<Squirm> for one, it's cracking
<Squirm> :p
<inetpro> Squirm: they want to make money again?
<inetpro> Squirm: and I agree
<inetpro> with you about the cracking, that is
<inetpro> 90% is a very high figure
<Squirm> it is
<Kilos> all windows peeps call peeps hackers
<Kilos> they dunno what crackers are
<Squirm> hackers and crackers are different
<Kilos> think its something you feed the parrot
<Kilos> crackers are bad guys right?
<Squirm> every second person with some IT knowledge could probably find a program that would crack passwords
<Squirm> Kilos: crackers force themselves into system, say by means of something like brute force 
<Squirm> a hacker finds loopholes in certain programs and uses them to his advantage
<inetpro> Squirm: oh and 90% of facebook account passwords are probably the same as the corporate aacount password
<Squirm> so I'd say technically speaking a hacker isn't necessarily bad
<Squirm> inetpro: crack into Facebook and coila
<Squirm> voila
<Kilos> hackers are also guys that fix sortwåre programs right?
<Squirm> inetpro: 90% of people would use the same password for everything
<Squirm> actually, I'd raise that to 99.9%
<inetpro> or twitter or linked in or linked out, etc
<Squirm> Kilos: a hacker will find the vulnerability of software
<Kilos> so the bad guys are hackers or crackers?
 * inetpro is a hacker 
<Squirm> both
<Kilos> eeek
<inetpro> Kilos: the crackers are typically the bad guys
<Squirm> yeah
<Kilos> thats what i thought inetpro 
<inetpro> but there are even more than just that
<Squirm> but then you also get the penetration testers, I guess the wrong word that people use, "ethical hacker"
<Cantide> white-hat hackers?
<Squirm> or that
<inetpro>  White hat,  Black hat,  Grey hat,  Elite hacker,  Script kiddie, Neophyte, Blue hat, Hacktivist, etc
<Kilos> inetpro, doesn wear a hat
<Kilos> s/doesn/doesnt/g
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> Gandalf is a grey hat hacker?
 * Cantide hides
<Cantide> and Saruman a white hat? seems like Tolkien got it wrong..
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> I guess he find vulnerabilities in the fabric of the earth
<Squirm> :p
<Kilos> i enjoyed tham movies
<Kilos> them
<Kilos> those*
<Squirm> I was forced into watching them about 2 months back
<Squirm> ended up that they weren't that bad
<Squirm> 13min till new himym :)
<Kilos> inetpro, looks like my prob was ram needing reseating
<Kilos> no reboots today
<Kilos> remind me to thank the monkey please
<inetpro> Kilos: ask maaz to tell him
<Kilos> oh ya ty
<inetpro> that is good news
<Kilos> Maaz, tell kbmonkey on freenode TY lad. reseating ram seems to have sorted the rebooting
<Maaz> Kilos: Got it, I'll tell kbmonkey on freenode
<inetpro> glad that it was as easy as that
<inetpro> sounds like my mouse that didn't want to middle-click
<superfly> in old computer lore, a hacker was a really good programmer
<superfly> ugh, cat hair EVERYWHERE now
<inetpro> just removed battery and put it back and voila, all working again
<Kilos> eeek
<Squirm> lol superfly, you said that word programming, then the word 'cat' then I read hair EVERYWHERE and I was so confused
<Kilos> you lucky inetpro 
<inetpro> superfly: I would say that's a very narrow description of a hacker
<Squirm> took me a second to realise it wasn't a command :/
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> nlsthzn: wb
<nlsthzn> hiya inetpro 
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> thanks
<nlsthzn> hello uncle Kilos 
<superfly> clipnosis: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9TmmF79Rw0
<superfly> hi nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> hey superfly :)
<nlsthzn> anyone know where I cam get two of those clamps?
<nlsthzn> :p
<Squirm> wow
<Squirm> nlsthzn: lol
<Squirm> those are just big paper clips
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> they actually pinch really hard
<superfly> nlsthzn: I used my hands, but it didn't help that much, I still got scratched :-/
<nlsthzn> that is why I am too afraid to try that way :p
<nlsthzn> our one cat has chased me through the house enough times for me to be weary
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> havent you got a cricket or baseball bat?
<Kilos> me withdraws that comment
<nlsthzn> never bring a cricket bat to a gun fight
<Kilos> lol
 * inetpro falling asleep 
<Kilos> good idea inetpro 
<inetpro> good night everyone
<Kilos> sleep tight all
<Kilos> see ya morrow
<Cantide> good night
 * Cantide , too
<smile> oom kilos is nie hier nie :(
<smile> inetpro: ook sneeuw daar? :p
<nlsthzn> cheers all... time for bed
<smile> nlsthzn: good night
<smile> :)
<smile> byee :)
#ubuntu-za 2013-01-16
<Kilos> morning all
<nlsthzn> mornign uncle Kilos 
<Squirm> morning
<mazal> Morning guys
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn Squirm barrydk maz
<Kilos> mazal even
<Kilos> how come you two get to knock off so early everyday?
<inetpro> Goeiemôre 
<Kilos> môre inetpro 
<barrydk> Morning all
<mazal> Kilos, because we start so early everyday
<mazal> We start work at 6:45
<mazal> And get no lunch or tea or anything
<Kilos> whew the no tea sucks
<barrydk> Hey are you my supervisor thats personal
<Kilos> they want you to go home and get your own lunch
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> no wonder you guys get verlep
<mazal> Yep
<mazal> We have to "ontvlug" if we wonna go eat something
<Kilos> we had 2.5mm rain yesterday
<Kilos> didnt even settle the dust
<inetpro> Kilos: be thankful, I didn't have any
<Kilos> ai shame
<mazal> Another one for the clever okes: http://askubuntu.com/questions/243728/how-do-i-manually-insert-my-signature-in-thunderbird-in-ubuntu
<Kilos> hi ludo!!
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> hi!
<Vince-0> ubuntu-za.org seems to be offline
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> inetpro, who looks after the site
<Kilos> the fly or the weed
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm...
<Kilos> hi superfly you sneaked in without a greeting
<inetpro> Kilos: both and none
<superfly> Kilos: jammer, bietjie besig
<Kilos> inetpro, mazal barrydk julle moet hard op roep "Kom groot reen"
<Kilos> np superfly 
<Kilos> lol @ both and none
<superfly> tumbleweed: have you moved the site to the new VPS yet?
<superfly> tumbleweed: cause the IP address that the domain name resolves to is not responding (even to a ping: destination host unreachable)
<superfly> Vince-0: ^^
<inetpro> superfly: it's been down for a few days already
<superfly> inetpro: orly?
<inetpro> superfly: 03/01 20:11:54 <smileee> http://wiki.clug.org.za/wiki/Main_Page is down :(
<inetpro> I assume it's on teh same host as that ^^
<inetpro> the*
<inetpro> how can I slow down my left hand to stop typing e before h?
<Kilos> rofl
<Vince-0> hihi!
<Vince-0> at work so usually between screens here
<Kilos> np Vince-0 
<superfly> inetpro: you can't... I even type some words backwards sometimes...
<inetpro> lol
<superfly> ohi henkj!
<henkj> hey superfly 
<Kilos> hi henkj 
<Kilos> hi zeref 
<Vince-0> I'm doing another Durban Linux User Group G+ hangout tomorrow eve at 8 - may I suggest anyone who joins us can join this IRC channel?
<Kilos> yes please do
<superfly> Vince-0: that's usually the time I put my eldest to bed, but if I am around, I might pop in
<Kilos> when ubuntu-za gets to 50 users here i can retire
<nlsthzn> really enjoying faffing around in something other than Linux for a change...
<nlsthzn> http://www.flickr.com/photos/59930315@N03/8386298732/
<nlsthzn> screenshoit
<Kilos> what is it nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> The latest offering from the original evil empire, with some tweaks cause I don't have touch on my desktop
<Kilos> haha 7 or 8
<nlsthzn> 8
<nlsthzn> also finshed setting up OSX in VBox... just becasue
<nlsthzn> *because
<nlsthzn> next up ubuntu and also pc-bsd
<nlsthzn> install all the os's
<Kilos> sjoe
 * mazal also need a new little project
<mazal> Pc has been working correct for a while now
<inetpro> Residents warned to be on alert as heavy rain fall in Mpumalanga http://www.info.gov.za/speech/DynamicAction?pageid=461&sid=33686&tid=96279
<inetpro> Kilos: ^^
<inetpro> Kilos: ons hoop maar ons kry 'n stertjie van daai reen
<superfly> mazal: http://blog.saturnlaboratories.co.za/archive/2008/09/06/linux-is-boring
<Kilos> ai inetpro ek hoop ook so
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<Kilos> you well maiatoday ? just busy?
<maiatoday> yip year started with a hectic pace
<maiatoday> big deadline for  friday
<Kilos> ai
<henkj> hi maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi henkj
<inetpro> superfly: you have a new desktop?
<superfly> inetpro: no, that's an OLD post
<superfly> from September 2008
<inetpro> woo
<inetpro> I mean wow
<inetpro> superfly: BTW that link to "previous blog post" is broken
<superfly> inetpro: i'm not surprised
<inetpro> lol
 * inetpro was just trying to figure what happened
<inetpro> thought I had missed something
<Kilos> what hardware you got superfly ?
<Kilos> mb specifically
<Kilos> glad to hear it just worked
<superfly> Kilos: at the moment? ASUS, I think
<superfly> inetpro: http://blog.saturnlaboratories.co.za/archive/2008/09/04/dead-computers-and-upgrades
<superfly> inetpro: that's the previous blog post
<inetpro> superfly: thanks
<Kilos> ah ty superfly glad to know asus in linux friendly
<Vince-0> yoh those are old posts - I find most local blogs etc died out long ago
<superfly> mine is practically dead
<superfly> I don't often blog
<Vince-0> who's is that saturnlaboratories one?
<Vince-0> I've got a few I follow RSS on, not many ZA ones though
<Vince-0> my G+ feed is the new micro-blog kinda
<Vince-0> I started posting to blogger but its quite a bit of effort: http://vince-0.blogspot.com/
<Vince-0> I prefer the interaction on G+ . Blog pages seem a bit one sided and I'm no journalist
<inetpro> Vince-0: AFAIK that is superfly's own site
<Vince-0> aah
<superfly> Vince-0: whether or not blogging is a conversation is dependant on how you blog :-)
<Vince-0> the platform plays a part in how that conversation flows
<Vince-0> do you use G+? 
<superfly> I do
<Vince-0> add me? Vincent Swart - I havn't kept track of IRL names...
<superfly> Vince-0: I did already, a few months ago?
<superfly> https://plus.google.com/u/0/117665138933177179233/posts
<Vince-0> oh yar! we've been through this
<Vince-0> my feeds been getting a bit much lately so I miss the good stuff. Busy siphoning off the spammers
<mazal> superfly, nice one :) That reminds me of the day I got this new pc I have now that I was talking about. It went much the same way. Installed pc , installed my custom .iso , boot up , everything works hehehehe
<mazal> superfly, refering to your earlying link btw , only now had time to go read it :P
<mazal> earlier*
<inetpro> Kilos: what's for lunch?
<Symmetria> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/internet/68560-google-denies-donkey-murder.html
<Symmetria> hahahahahahaha
<Kilos> lol
 * Symmetria dies laughing
<Symmetria> thats ALMOST as bizarre as: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2262149/Belgian-woman-67-picking-friend-railway-station-ends-Zagreb-900-miles-away-satnav-disaster.html
<Kilos> Maaz, whats for lunch
<Maaz> I'm sure Kentucky would go down well Kilos
<mazal> Hey hey , stadig , ek is honger
<mazal> En hier issie 'n kentucky nie :(
<barrydk> hies nie eers 'n hoener nie
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> julle moet plan maak by die kombuis
<barrydk> Kilos, what about a takeaway?
<Kilos> from where barrydk 
<barrydk> you, i see you're farming with takeaways
<Kilos> lol
<barrydk> seriously Kilos , you don't think of farming with tilapia and aquaponics?
<Kilos> no dams here
<barrydk> make your own dont have to be that big
<barrydk> Whats your min temp in winter
<Kilos> at bad times -2
<barrydk> yea so youll also need heating i thought it would be a bit warmer there.
<Kilos> thats too much work and costs involved to get going and electricity is expensive out here
<barrydk> yea electricity is bad.
<barrydk> Have to go again 
<Kilos> k
<magespawn> howdy all
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<magespawn> struggling with a network 
<magespawn> going insane
<Kilos> hi hubx 
<hubx> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> eish magespawn that sucks
<Kilos> im back to iptables again and cant get to share 3g from tiny
<Kilos> forgot what i did last time
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> or rather forgot where i saved the commands
<magespawn> need indexing software
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> more to learn how to use
<Kilos> im still learning to use apt-get
<mazal> Ah , gor one question answered. The Thunderbird thing is solved :)
<mazal> got*
<magespawn> later all
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> someone hacked the coffee machine?
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<mazal> maaz coffee please
<Maaz> mazal: Yessir
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and mazal!
<inetpro> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> inetpro: Okay :-)
<mazal> Maaz , dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier mazal my vriend
<inetpro> mazal: were you not supposed to have gone home already?
<mazal> nope
<mazal> 3pm
<inetpro> hmm... ok
<inetpro> so mazal, you have no Internet connection at home?
<inetpro> or is it simply me forgetting that I've not seen you here after hours?
<inetpro> oops... forgetting seeing you* 
<mazal> I do have inet at home inetpro , and I used to be on a lot after hours
<mazal> But the last few weeks I haven't
<inetpro> ah
<mazal> Got busy with other things
<inetpro> np
<mazal> Nou is dit daai tyd inetpro :)
<mazal> Enjoy your evening everyone
<inetpro> mazal: ai, just because Kilos came in?
<inetpro> Kilos: wb
<Kilos> ty fellas
<Kilos> nearly did a clean install
<barrydk> lekke slaap almal
<inetpro> Kilos: he ran away from you
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> barrydk: bye :-)
<Kilos> nsg barrydk 
<Kilos> unity het ewe skielik nm verloor
<Kilos> het recovery gedoen en niks
<Kilos> toe recovery en dan fsck van daai grub menu en dan reboot en dit werk weer
<Kilos> dis crackers hackers
<Kilos> was trying to get iptables setup again and ssh  and did something wrong
<Kilos> i take back my email addy
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> dit reen so bietjie hier
<Squirm> what a day
<Squirm> someone shoot me please
<Kilos> bang
<Kilos> aw miss
<inetpro> Squirm: only if you bring rain here
<Squirm> shoot me first
<Symmetria> man...
<Symmetria> did all the news outlets get bought by comedy central today
<Symmetria> http://www.news24.com/Africa/Zimbabwe/Africa-needs-one-president-Mugabe-20130116
<Vince-0> lols
<inetpro> Squirm: no, I need the rain first
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> it is extremely hot here, but it looks like it may rain soon. 
<Kilos> it alsways rains down there
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> every week
<Kilos> always
<superfly> haha no.
<Kilos> our average rainfall here has dropped to about 350mm pa
<Kilos> you guys get 900 or more
<Kilos> top billing or carte bl;anche reckon we are a semi arid area now
<Kilos> blanche*
<Squirm> inetpro: I asked first?
<Squirm> works over, now can you kill me?
<superfly> Kilos: but the plants here need lots of rain - we might get more than you, but we need it all
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ya ya
<Kilos> can one ssh to another pc with a working os on?
<Kilos> as in from unity to my maverick
<Kilos> or will i crash something
<superfly> Kilos: huh?
<Kilos> as in ssh miles@192.16.1.2
<Kilos> from miles@192.168.1.1
<superfly> Kilos: why not?
<Kilos> i crashed nm earlier now im scared to just try without asking first
<Kilos> it completely disappeared
<Kilos> hey nlsthzn you still up?
<Kilos> holidays again
<Kilos> inetpro, you may take leave of your place of employment and travel to your abode
<Kilos> better Squirm ?
<Kilos> of / from ?
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hello :)
<nlsthzn_> hiya all
<Kilos> you well neelsie?
<nlsthzn_> I will live (I hope) Got some tummy bug making me an expert in sprinting under pressure
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> maybe you allergic to camel milk
<Kilos> or dates
<Kilos> hehe
<Trixar_za> The fruit or with somebody else?
<Trixar_za> or the arrangement of days on a calender
<Trixar_za> to cover all of them
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> the fruit man, his wife is there
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn_> my wife is more allergic to me going on dates than I am I think
<Kilos> haha
<Trixar_za> Possibly violently allergic
<Kilos> you still enjoying sucks 8 nlsthzn ?
<Trixar_za> with a pair of scissors
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> haha or rat poison
<nlsthzn_> Yes uncle Kilos ...  it is working very well for me at the moment...
<Kilos> have they got rats there
<Kilos> never heard of desert rats
<nlsthzn_> big rats
<nlsthzn_> where you big civilization you bring rats
<Kilos> and small cats
<nlsthzn_> vicious cats
<Kilos> and peeps feed them instead of letting them live off the rats
<nlsthzn_> not really... if the cats are not careful there are enough cultures here that will have them for dinner too
<Kilos> rofl
<nlsthzn_> but the climate here is hard on animals outside...
<Kilos> except camels
<nlsthzn_> I guess
<Kilos> lo ludo
<Kilos> every day i greet you and you never reply
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> aw wraz is gone
<Kilos> hi Trix[a]r_za 
<nlsthzn_> two nights to go and I get to have all my four off days for a change :) looking forward to it
<Kilos> lol
 * nlsthzn_ is thinking of trying to play through final fantasy on the xbox, problem is last time I played a month and was still on dvd one of 4 or 6 (memory fail)
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> are they so difficult or just slow to get everything as you need it to be on top
<Kilos> thats too long on one game
<magespawn> Evening all
<magespawn> Evening all
<nlsthzn_> it is a beautiful but long game... the beginning is especially tedious and repetitive but apparently it gets better
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<nlsthzn_> alo
<Kilos> well maybe your 4 days off will help
 * nlsthzn_ has to go and try and get some dinner... bbl
<Kilos> magespawn, you sweat again tomorrow
<Kilos> and swim on saterday
<magespawn> I sweat always
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> Any rai up that way?
<magespawn> Rain
<Kilos> 1mm this avy
<magespawn> You actually measure that?
<Kilos> yeah thats where the gave shows
<Kilos> starts on zeror
<Kilos> zero
<magespawn> Hmm true dat, but 1mm surprised it did not evaporate before you got out there
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> Buys clearing out all the stuff on my laptops
<Kilos> huh?
<Kilos> what im missing
<magespawn> Dowloaded stuff 
<magespawn> Files duplicates of files etc
<Kilos> whats Buys
<magespawn> Sorry busy
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> I have got too much stuff clutterting up my hardrives
<Kilos> what kinda stuff
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> Miles and miles of pdf's
<magespawn> Gotta go charge battery bbl
<Kilos> k
 * Squirm ponders about studying mechatronics
<Kilos> Maaz, define mechatronics
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't have a definition for that. Is it even a word?
<Kilos> haha
<Squirm> Maaz: define Mechatronic Engineering
<Maaz> Squirm: I don't have a definition for that. Is it even a word?
<Squirm> Maaz: google test
<Maaz> Squirm: "Create Tests for Organizational Training and Certification Programs ..." http://www.test.com/ :: "Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test" http://www.speedtest.net/ :: "Test - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Test :: "Personality test based on Jung and Briggs Myers typology" http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-
<Maaz> win/jtypes2.asp :: "Speakeasy Speed Test" http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/ :: "Test your IPv6." ht…
<Squirm> Maaz: google define Mechatronic Engineering
<Maaz> Squirm: "Mechatronics - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mechatronics :: "Mechatronics Definition" http://www.mcgs.ch/mechatronics_definition.html :: "What is Mechatronics? | Engineers Australia" http://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/mechatronics/what-mechatronics :: "Mechatronics engineering definition of Mechatronics engineering in
<Maaz> ..." http://encyclopedia2.thefreedictionary.com/Mechatronics+engineering :: "Mechatronics e…
<Squirm> Kilos: it's more the processing side of engineering
<Kilos> ah
<Squirm> I mean
<Squirm> like
<Squirm> creating a circuit board for a robot and making it do xyz
<Kilos> you mean programming machinery to make circuit boards?
<Squirm> making the circuit boards so you can program the machinery
<Kilos> ah
<Squirm> it's a form of mechanical and electrical engineering that branches into creating that
<Kilos> photo etching and all
<Squirm> if I don't get a job somewhere nice next year, I may start it via Unisa
<Kilos> arent you happy at the school?
<Squirm> I want to go into linux administration
<Squirm> this isn't the place
<Kilos> ah
<Squirm> going on an RHCE course on the 28th
<Squirm> then will maybe do the exam mid March
<Squirm> and hopefully pass
<Kilos> rhce?
<Squirm> Red Hat Certified Engineer
<Kilos> didnt you do that?
<Squirm> I have my Red Hat Certified System Administration
<Squirm> it's a step up
<Kilos> ah ya
<Kilos> good keep studying
<Kilos> even if you stay in that job. its an income same time
<Squirm> that's all I'll be able to afford this year :P
<Kilos> work is scarce
<Squirm> yet I have to move forward
<Kilos> anddo the LPI course on the side
<Squirm> I'm thinking of that
<Kilos> you will 
<Squirm> it's just I don't think I'll be able to afford it
<Squirm> so once I get my RHCE I'm going to push for a job in that field
<Kilos> you mean to write the exam
<Squirm> yeah
<Kilos> wow how much they charge for that
<Squirm> don't know
<Kilos> monkey had all the info
<Kilos> and nuvo i think
<Kilos> i mailed some site where you can register and all
<Kilos> i mean i mailed our list with the info
<Kilos> you register online and then get the course from them and go write at local exam place
<Kilos> mail the monkey and ask. he should still have the info
<Squirm> yeah, will see what happens after RHCE
<Squirm> anyway, I'm getting into bed. night people
<Kilos> night Squirm 
<Symmetria> http://www.tweaktown.com/news/27905/web_developer_fired_for_outsourcing_entire_job_to_china/index.html
<Symmetria> hahahahahahhaahhahahaha
<Symmetria> classic
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<smile> good night
<smile> :p
<smile> byeee :)
<inetpro> Symmetria: now that's one interesting way to get the job done
<inetpro> nlsthzn: and you are still not back from dinner yet?
#ubuntu-za 2013-01-17
<barrydk> Goodmorning everyone
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> nice to have you active again
<Kilos> hi Squirm you yawning?
<Kilos> dag mazal barrydk 
<Kilos> yo Banlam bakuman 
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> temp and humidity is up here, whats up there?
<Kilos> still nice and coolish but sun starting to bake
<Kilos> you over 30 today
<magespawn> makes it a bit hard to work on pc's when when you dripping on everything
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> get fans
<Kilos> for that place big ones
<magespawn> got fan and aircon
<Kilos> ai
<magespawn> it helps 
<magespawn> especially if you do not move
<Kilos> yeah
<magespawn> kind of hard when you have to work lol
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> i hope you saved all the ssh info that time
<Kilos> looks like i gonna need help maybe later
<Kilos> server can ssh here but not vice versa
<magespawn> you can ssh from the server to the desktop but not the reverse?
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.2 port 22: No route to host
<Kilos> i still gotta try a few commands i think 
<Kilos> think ive sorted the conf thing
<magespawn> that not route to host means that your pc cannot connect to the server
<magespawn> check ip address, check firewalls
<magespawn> see if you can ping it
<Kilos> isnt that because the server was sshed first so it thinks this is the host now
<Kilos> nope
<mazal> brb , update reboot
<Kilos> nope not either way today
<Kilos> last night it could
<Kilos> lemme see wassup
<Kilos> actually i need to as well
<Kilos> lotsa network manager updates today
<Kilos> wbb
<magespawn> k
<superfly> afternoon all
<barrydk> That time in the Cape superfly  Good morning
<Kilos> hmm i moved the network card to make it easier to press the lock clip. maybe that pci socket not good
<Kilos> grrr
<magespawn> then it would not go either way
<Kilos> it doesnt ping either way and last night pinged both ways
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> and i gotta do a few commands before they can ping. iptables stuff
<magespawn> did you check the ip address
<Kilos> they worked till i did a reinstall here when unity crashed member and have tried the server since
<Kilos> havent
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<magespawn> ifconfig
<Kilos> must that show something of the server too?
<magespawn> no it show the ip addy of the machine that you are on
<Vince-0> Hi Kilos !
<Vince-0> and ubuntu-peeps
<magespawn> so you need to check both
<magespawn> hi Vince-0
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> oh ya they show right
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> superfly: it's morning, really
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<magespawn> hi inetpro
<superfly> inetpro: really? I didn't notice... it's so hot and the sun is high in the sky
<Kilos> one never knows in capetown with that weather what time of the day it is inetpro 
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> whew we got clouds and wind at least
<inetpro> Kilos: was it you who took a shot at Squirm?
<inetpro> because it was not me
<Kilos> oh ya but missed
<inetpro> still haven't had rain here
<Kilos> they say saterday we should get
<inetpro> at least not so hot any more
<Kilos> yeah lekker today
<Kilos> even got a shirt on
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> yay can ping server from here so far
<Kilos> yay both ways
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<jrgns> morning Kilos, all
<Kilos> should one run ssh from the server first or from your desktop?
<inetpro> Kilos: man ssh 
<inetpro> and then
<inetpro> man sshd
<inetpro> or the other way around
<Kilos> eeek
<Kilos> instant headache
<Kilos>  sshd [-46DdeiqTt] [-b bits] [-C connection_spec]
<Kilos>           [-c host_certificate_file] [-f config_file] [-g login_grace_time]
<Kilos>           [-h host_key_file] [-k key_gen_time] [-o option] [-p port] [-u len]
<inetpro> Kilos: http://www.openssh.com/faq.html
<Kilos> ty that might be in english
<inetpro> Kilos: don't stop reading on the first few lines of a a man page
<Kilos> ok i got to past first few
<inetpro> those first few lines are what you typically need as a reminder once you know how to use things
<inetpro> there's huge lot of detail
<Kilos> yay i did sudo ssh from here and it did that fingerprint thing which it wouldnt do last night
<Kilos> only did it from server last night
<Kilos> and it shows miles@slowP4:~$ 
<Kilos> so i can command that one now
<Kilos> which machine is the client? the server?
<magespawn> the client is the machine you ssh from so that depends
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> so this be the client now then
<Kilos> thanks guys
<Kilos> was rattled there for a while
<Kilos> i go sort sheep
<magespawn> that statement, if taken out of context of Kilos, whould have most ppl asking for an explanation
<magespawn> especially following on the heals of the last conversation about ssh
<Kilos> what now?
<magespawn> the whole 'i go sort sheep'
<Kilos> rofl
<magespawn> new comers be going "What?"
<Kilos> hahaha
<magespawn> todays task is get ie to tun in wine
<magespawn> s/tun/run
<Kilos> eek ie sucks
<magespawn> yup but need it for this online course i am doing and wife has the other machine
<Kilos> ai
<magespawn> one of those things
<Kilos> hi drussell all good?
<Kilos> hi henkj 
<henkj> hi Kilos 
<inetpro> Kilos: don't do sudo ssh!
<inetpro> that is so wrong!
<Kilos> uh oh
<Kilos> how do they then get to fingerprint each other
<inetpro> why would you even want to do that?
<Kilos> i dunno?
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> thought it was part os recognising each other
<Kilos> of
<Kilos> but i can go out again not so?
<Kilos> and come back with ssh plain
<inetpro> and where does sudo fit in there?
<Kilos> or is it too late
<Kilos> when i did ssh i saw no change in $
<Kilos> prompt
<inetpro> ai!
<magespawn> just ssh username@ipaddress
<Kilos> ok will do in future
<Kilos> what damage have i now caused?
<magespawn> probably nothing, but using sudo runs a command as root which if compromised could cause all sorts of hassels
<magespawn> if i am not mistaken
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> actually last time i did sudo as well first time then just ssh after
<inetpro> Kilos: you need to understand what sudo does
<magespawn> in your case you only ssh to your server but you can ssh to any machine in the world going through the internet which you do not want to sudo
<inetpro> man sudo
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> so the fingerprint is not necessary
<inetpro> Kilos: has nothing to do with sudo
<Kilos> oh ya when i went to your server i didnt use sudo
<Kilos> oh would the fingerprint have come anyway or arent they needed
<inetpro> Kilos: man ssh 
<Kilos> ai
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn> the two of you with your 'ai'
<Kilos> rofl
<magespawn> long time since i have used wine = learning curve (again)
<Kilos> ai every time i try install stuff on wine i make my pc sicker
<Kilos> ai twice power went off for a bit and ups disconnected for repairs and investigtion
<Kilos> im sure they switch it off and on to see if their circuit breakers still work
<Kilos> swines
<mazal> investigation , now that is a nice way of putting it :)
<Kilos> hehe
<barrydk> Don't worry electricity prise are going to double in the next 3 years and then the disruptions will also double up
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> for a third world country these peeps steal like first world pros
<magespawn> brb reboot
<Kilos> k
<magespawn> back
<magespawn> not working here either
<Squirm> Kilos: it's been hectic
<Squirm> I hit the off button on 4 alarms this morning and fell asleep right after each one
<Squirm> yes, I set 5 alarms in the morning to get me up
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> you need a wife to kick you outa bed
<Kilos> power gone there magespawn 
<Kilos> ?
<barrydk> Julle stadsjapies kan slaap ne. Is that because the nightlife?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hy leer tot laat
<Kilos> hopelik
<barrydk> ok might explain 
<Kilos> yay ssh worked without the sudo this time
<magespawn> no power was fine just mine laptop was unplugged
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> i unplug the power to use the battery
<magespawn> supposed to be better for the battery
<henkj> magespawn: that's only true for older batteries
<magespawn> yeah the lappy is about 6 years old
<henkj> surprised the battery still holds much of a charge then
<magespawn> about 2 hours
<magespawn> but does not give any warning really when it goes off
<magespawn> when you here the beeps you have to be plugging it in or it is gone
<magespawn> but i was gifted this machine so i do not mind
<mazal> I wonder how long mine would last , it's almost 7 years old now
<mazal> The battery I mean , when plugging out the power
<magespawn> brb going to get fish
<Kilos> k
<Kilos> so mr superfly hows the family and you?
<superfly> Kilos: fine thanks
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> Maaz, list plugins
<Maaz> Kilos: Plugins: admin, calc, conversions, core, eval, factoid, feeds, film, fun, games, geography, google, help, icecast, identity, karma, languages, log, lotto, meetings, memo, memory, network, oeis, quotes, rfc, seen, social, sources, strings, sysadmin, test, urlgrab and urlinfo
<barrydk> See you guys tommorow Lekke slaap
<magespawn> hey all
<magespawn> man is it baking out there today
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> big clouds over Pretoria
<Kilos> ya but biggish wind too
<Kilos> never trust the wind to leave the clouds where they can do best
<magespawn> you wannah back win use brains show them a full screen video on one desktop and another on the 2nd and so on 
<magespawn> s/back/bake
<magespawn> s/use/user
<magespawn> look like rain?
<Kilos> not yet sun out here by me again
<mazal> Bye all
<mazal> Enjoy the evening
<drussell> Kilos: yes! all good here, how's the weather with you now?
<Kilos> still very dry here drussell weeds are even wilted
<Kilos> we need lotsa rain here in the tvl
<inetpro> and the other weed is still tumbling along as well
<inetpro> drussell: wb
<drussell> inetpro: thx
<Kilos> lol
<drussell> Kilos: heh when the weeds are dying, that's when you know things are bad
<Kilos> yip drussell its been a bad few years
<inetpro> Kilos: no 
<inetpro> we had good rains this season already
<inetpro> was just lately that it became a bit dry
<Kilos> when you have good rains everything grows inetpro and keeps groing
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> good rains  are no good with droughts in between
<Kilos> natal has good rains
<Kilos> peeps gotta swim now and again
<roryy> ello
<Kilos> hi rorr
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> roryy, 
<roryy> hey Kilos
<roryy> how goes?
<Kilos> good ty roryy and you?
<roryy> not bad - on leave today and tomorrow
<Kilos> nice
<bebras> hello
<Kilos> hi bebras 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> lithuania
<bebras> yes
<Kilos> how did you end up here with us
<Kilos> are you an ubuntu user?
<Kilos> you are our first lithuania visitor
<bebras> had experience with ubuntu
<bebras> i am playing with raspberry pi but have different dist on that :)
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> some of the guys here have them as well
<bebras> pretty things
<bebras> i am searching for areas where people have difficulties with internet connection
<Kilos> have you got a cure for it?
<Kilos> we have some problems here especially with mobile broadband and slow internet in general
<bebras> to be more specific, I want to solve problem: help people  to check email, but have no/limited/slow internet 
<Kilos> ah
<bebras> mine solution: send sms text message as soon as important email comes to the inbox
<Kilos> ah 
<magespawn> nice idea
<Kilos> smses are expensive in south africa unless one gets sms bundles from the service providers
<magespawn> you could use something google sms to do it
<magespawn> then it could come straight from the person own inbox
<Kilos> oh ya but it doesnt work all over magespawn 
<bebras> yes, i read that google provide this service in limited list of countries
<magespawn> true if you could work a way to get selected emails delivered vis sms/mms that would be awesome
<bebras> i haven't tried it
<bebras> if you are interested: http://bebrapp.appspot.com/
<bebras> it is free beta
<jrgns> trello sends smses in SA, at almost decent prices
<jrgns> it should be trivial to setup a ifttt.com recipe to sms certain mails to yourself
<bebras> trello itself sends sms? or 3rd part solution?
<jrgns> trello is an api to send smses and make voice calls
<jrgns> soz, not trello. wtf. brainfart
<jrgns> twillio
<jrgns> http://www.twilio.com/
<Kilos> i go get sheep
<bebras> lost connection :/
<jrgns> i've got to hit the road.. cheers guys
<bebras> jrgns: yes, also zapier.com works in a very similar way as ifttt.com and provides free functionality i think
<magespawn> bebras what language are you using to write the program?
<bebras> python
<bebras> and for web platform it is google app engine
<magespawn> cool there are some python programmers here i am busy learning that myself
<bebras> thats nice :)
<magespawn> some of the guys have a lot of experience
<magespawn> gotta go home time here, later all\
<bebras> ok, latter
<inetpro> I would be very hesitant to provide my cellnumber to third parties 
<inetpro> but that's just me
<Kilos> yeah airtime disappears sometimes
<Kilos> yo Cantide stiff from can cycle?
<Cantide> nah :p
<Cantide> i just did 11 km
<Kilos> lol
<Cantide> so i am fine :)
<Cantide> didn't go to gym t his morning though haha
<Cantide> how are you?
<Kilos> good ty
<Cantide> :)
<Vince-0> Good eve! I mean it is a good eve
<Vince-0> or simply that I must be good this eve
<Cantide> Read the Hobbit lately?
<Kilos> lo Vince-0 
<Vince-0> watched 3d HFR version last night with new dolby cinema
<Cantide> :)
<Vince-0> got a G+ hangout on air here that needs testing - waiting for the LUG guys
<Vince-0> no gals :-(
<magespawn> Evening all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> Hey Kilos
<magespawn> Hey Vince-O hows the hang out?
<magespawn> Must be good.
<Kilos> whew magespawn tracepath www.google.com is getting lotsa no replies tonight
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> normally i get lotsa ip addies
<Kilos> only 3 tonight and many no reply
<Kilos> nslookup gets them all
<Kilos> i been battling since yesterday with sharing 3g from the server and just found its ufw that was blocking it
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> and it was disabled too
<Kilos> grrr
<magespawn> Lol
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  you on the g+ hangout thing too
<magespawn> Tracepath? Not traceroute?
<Kilos> leme check
<Kilos> nope i got the tracepath command saved here
<Kilos> got lotsa saved commands from the fly and Kerbero 
<Kilos> hi Kerbero wen jy
<Kilos> i spose the pro and fly on the hangout too
<inetpro> uh?
<magespawn> Fo not know tracepath, wonder if there is a difference
<Kilos> lol it lives
<magespawn> Got a uh? Not an ai
<Kilos> thats one from kerby when first did the iptables stuff
<Kilos> lol ya
<Kilos> he must be half asleep
<magespawn> Kerbero ping
<inetpro> Kilos: sup?
<Kilos> server can ping www.google.com at last
<magespawn> Cool Kilos
<Kilos> ufw was blocking it
<inetpro> at last?
<Kilos> 2 days
<inetpro> so why you be so ... to block it?
<Kilos> it was disabled
<inetpro> and?
<Kilos> i purged it
<inetpro> and?
<Kilos> aptitude purge
<Kilos> now server can go online
<inetpro> and?
<Kilos> grrrr
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> and now no firewall
<Kilos> and i sukkel to setup that one of the fly
<inetpro> man ufw
<Kilos> arno-iptables-firewall
<Kilos> grrrr
<inetpro> man iptables
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> oinker
<Kilos> i hate man
<Kilos> can never understand it
<inetpro> you must get to know the firewall if you want to use it
<Kilos> no man
<inetpro> if you want to play with fire you must be prepared to get burnt
<Kilos> if i get the right help i save what to do and it works next time
<inetpro> you can't have your cake and eat it
<Kilos> that arno looks good but i dunno where to put what in
<Kilos> i will bake another cake
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> twit
<inetpro> learning the hard way is the right way
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> now if i install a firewall while server connected online will the fw configure itself correctly?
<Kilos> answer that at least
<inetpro> maybe
<Kilos> you forget i forget
<inetpro> nee
<Kilos> ai!
 * inetpro never forgets
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> rofl
 * inetpro has selective memory
<Kilos> als goed boet?
<inetpro> goed en daar oom?
<Kilos> lekker dankie
<Kilos> waar is die water uit die lug
<inetpro> but more seriously I have not done this strange arno thingy
<Kilos> moet baie val van more tot maandag
<inetpro> Kilos: jy't als weggewaai
<Kilos> you should look at it sometime, it seems a good one
<Kilos> nee man nie ek nie, die wind
<inetpro> lol
 * Kilos gee terug sy epos addy vir inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: where's the docs?
<Kilos> inetpro, what docs?
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol;
<inetpro> the docs about all your problemos
<Kilos> huh?
<Kilos> good thing you dont drink
<inetpro> jou vuurwalletjie man
<Kilos> then noone would understand you
<inetpro> vuurmuur
<Kilos> oh wait i show
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2106j8uzn
<inetpro> man iptables
<Kilos> ai8!
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> ai! too
<Kilos> you kinda deaf tonight
<inetpro> Kilos: dis 'n verskriklikke ding daai
<Kilos> ya man is vreeslik
<Kilos> man dit en man dat
<inetpro> wat was die rede daarvoor?
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> waarvoor?
<inetpro> om daai in te sit man
<Kilos> daai wat?
<inetpro> oja en daai is nie dokumentasie nie, dit is konfigurasie
<Kilos> o op slexy
<Kilos> ??
<inetpro> nou waarvan dink oom praat ek dan?
<Kilos> dis wat my laat ufw purge
<Kilos> ek het nie geweet nie manm
<Kilos> man ook
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> No manual entry for ook
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> i must install a distro that hasnt got man in
<Kilos> then when you say man i can just ?? every time
<inetpro> nee man
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: ek moet eerlik sê ek was nog nooit 'n vriend van iptables nie... vir my te deurmekaar
<Kilos> i wonder if crashbang has man in
 * inetpro prefers ipfw 
<inetpro> on freebsd
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> whats freebsd
<Kilos> Maaz, define freebsd
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't have a definition for that. Is it even a word?
<inetpro> FreeBSD® is an advanced operating system for modern server, desktop, and embedded computer platforms. 
<Kilos> whew
<inetpro> http://www.freebsd.org/
<Kilos> you dont use  ubuntu server?
<inetpro> maar shh... moet vir niemand vertel nie
<Kilos> traitor
<Kilos> hahaha
 * inetpro gebruik albei
<Kilos> a
<inetpro> en nog meer
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> slowlaris ook
<Kilos> hoekom so baie
<inetpro> baie?
<Kilos> meer as een is baie
<inetpro> Kilos: seen this? http://distrowatch.com/stats.php?section=popularity
<Kilos> wait i go see
<inetpro> s/slowlaris/solaris/
<Kilos> aw ubuntu going down
<Kilos> blame unity
<Kilos> now i dont wanna go sleep in case server dont work again in the morning
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol maybe i should get solaris
<inetpro> Kilos: haha
<inetpro> Kilos: het jy gesien hoeveel is op die lys?
<Kilos> i will master this iptables 3g sharing thing yet
<inetpro> gaan kry Rebellin
<inetpro> of Sabily
<Kilos> ai! 87
<Kilos> nee man ek sal trou bly
<inetpro> of BOSS
<Kilos> no im slowly getting used to ubuntu
<Kilos> everyday i save more commands to sort this or that out
<inetpro> of IPFire
<Kilos> is parted magic and gparted distros?
<Kilos> how can they be in that list
<Kilos> dont make sense
<Kilos> oh i saw i got a thingie saved too called gadmin-samba
<inetpro> yep, you can get it as a distro as well
<Kilos> puts a gui on the server is that right?
<Kilos> wow
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> it says the gadmin tools allows you to setup samba with a well thought out graphics interface
<Kilos> cant copy paste from that document
<Kilos> dunno why
<inetpro> and?
<Kilos> i dunno where i got it from or i would give you the link
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> gadmin-samba.ps document
<inetpro> you can run samba on your desktop
<inetpro> I just don't see why you would want to 
<inetpro> but you can
<Kilos> i dont want to i found that whiole looking for info on iptables and masquerading and all
<Kilos> while
<Kilos> serious business this sharing 3g with direct cable connecting 2 pcs
<Kilos> nuvolari, said dhcp was easy
<Kilos> whew
<inetpro> Kilos: excatly
<inetpro> just get a decent router/switch and forget about this nonsense
<inetpro> then again
<inetpro> you won't learn anything abot networking
<inetpro> about
<inetpro> everything will just work
<inetpro> very boring
<Kilos> they are expensive. im trying to save up for a mb that can take an i5 cpu and ddr3 ram
<Kilos> and as you say im learning
<Kilos> difficult as it might be
<Kilos> im learning to save commands all over
<Kilos> just battling to find where they are saved
 * Kilos needs a geek secretary
<Kilos> gekretary
<Kilos> geekretary
<inetpro> Kilos: and you are even forgetting
<inetpro> Monday is meeting day
<Kilos> i already emailed nuvolari 
<inetpro> ahh
<Kilos> just didnt tweet
<inetpro> and? He be ready?
<Kilos> he hasnt answered
<inetpro> nuvolari: kom, kom, waar kruip jy weg?
<Kilos> so get ready to chair
<Kilos> Maaz, tell nuvolari meeting monday night hey!!!!
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay, I'll tell nuvolari on freenode
<Kilos> sjoe inetpro ek moet slaap nou
<Kilos> lekker slaap
<Kilos> sal jou laat weet of server werk more
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> goeienag oom
<inetpro> cool
 * inetpro just started the google+ ubuntu-za community
<inetpro> anyone welcome to join at https://plus.google.com/communities/117322247779910275992
<inetpro> superfly: I'm amazed how quickly people are joining on there
<inetpro> 8 members confirmed in a few minutes
<superfly> they're all geeks with no lives :-P
<inetpro> lol
<Vince-0> yoh its late - I'm out
<Vince-0> Gnight!
#ubuntu-za 2013-01-18
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hiya superfly whats all the stuff by the 2 keyboards. i see a torch and a poor mouse at the back and what looks like a bottle of wood glue
<Kilos> whew 66mB of updates today
<nlsthzn> morning uncle Kilos , you are up early
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn yeah wanted to see if server still worked on ssh and can share 3g
<Kilos> working lekker
<Squirm> morning
<nlsthzn> coool
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> with a little help from my friends of course
<Kilos> the fly and Squirm found a config error
<Kilos> no yawns so early Squirm ?
<Kilos> aw restart needed to complete upgrade
<Kilos> wbb
<Squirm> must have been a kernel upgrade
<Squirm> The following packages have been kept back:
<Squirm>   libgnome2-0 linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic skype
<Squirm> The following packages will be upgraded:
 * Squirm ponders
<Squirm> Kilos: not yet
<Squirm> give it 30min
<Kilos> i hate having to use nvidia-173 every upgrade i reboot to 640x489 resolution then must reinstall nvidia-173 and reboot again
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> lol@ Squirm only 30 mins till you tired again
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> tough in africa
<Squirm> I'm tired
<Squirm> just not yawning
<Kilos> ah
<Squirm> I lie
 * Squirm yawns
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> inetpro: you have your rain
<Squirm> now shoot me
<Kilos> we had 2.5mm last night
<Kilos> hope more comes today. buckets more
<Squirm> I don't know how much we had
<Squirm> s/had/hacing/
<Kilos> thats not enough Squirm 
<Squirm> s/hacing/having
<Squirm> it's still raining, has been since about 8pm
<Kilos> he is about 20 or 30 ks from here
<Squirm> constant, light rainfall
 * Kilos jealous
<Squirm> weathersa issued a warning for this area
<Kilos> blow it all this way
<Kilos> sudo it
<Squirm> Kilos: http://slexy.org/view/s21UN5PIhx
<Kilos> well heres hoping they have it right for this side of gauteng
<Squirm> Kilos: tell inetpro I'll be a little kind and let him shoot me when he wakes
<Squirm> bbl
<Kilos> ok will do
<nuvolari> mornings oom Kilos :>
<Maaz> nuvolari: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell nuvolari meeting monday night hey!!!!" 9 hours, 15 minutes and 22 seconds ago
<nuvolari> hello Squirm 
<Kilos> hiya nuvolari waar was jy al die tyd?
<nuvolari> dankie vir oom Kilos se reminder
<Kilos> ons worry oor jou ook man
<nuvolari> werk oom :-/
<Kilos> in die nag??
<nuvolari> ek't die week series gekyk en gister aand 'n Hangout gehad
<Kilos> jy beskikbaar vir maandag aand ne? 
<Kilos> g+ hangout
<nuvolari> Kilos: ek is oom
<nuvolari> jip g+ hangout
<Kilos> met die linux mensies
<Kilos> ?
<nuvolari> uh-hu, ons was net 3 though :P
<Kilos> het daai outjie vir hulle gese hulle moet hier kom kuier
<Kilos> sjoe
<nuvolari> jy het ja oom
<Kilos> daai vince ou
<nuvolari> hy't gesê hy sal hier kom inloer
<Kilos> mooi
<nuvolari> ek het gesukkel met my internet so toe't ek vergeet om hierheen te kom
<Kilos> dankie dat jy terug na my gekom het seen
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> http://is.gd/EIuArD
 * nuvolari toets geary uit
<nuvolari> email client 
<nuvolari> ek het nou net op oom se epos reageer
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> ek gebruik nog evolution
<Kilos> op pop dan haal dit net nuwe pos daagliks
<nuvolari> meh, so ver ek weet support geary nie pop nie
<Kilos> ek het thunderbird probeer maar evo is beter en dit kan sy uie backup maak vir as jy upgrade of na ander pc gaan
<Kilos> eie
<magespawn> morning all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> sorri i left in such a hurry last night my phones battery died
<Kilos> you fell asleep fone in hand last night hey?
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> your quassel still showed you online
<magespawn> it does not give me a lot of warning
<magespawn> yup
<Kilos> you need to do like fly and let it show away somehow
<magespawn> i usually do, that is done by using the "/away" command, but did not have time when the battery went flat
<Kilos> oh sorry magespawn thought it was an auto thing
<magespawn> i do not know of a way that will do it automatically after a certain period
<Kilos> not serious
<Kilos> all good there? lotsa rain coming
<Kilos> jozini dam will fill up
<Kilos> hopefully
<magespawn> the dam is almost full anyway
<Kilos> wow you guys are lucky
<Kilos> i was there when they built it and it wa just a tiny stream running in
<magespawn> somebody let out 15% when they should have let out 1.5%
<magespawn> there is almost always a lot of water there
<Kilos> did the telx upkeep at the military base at the top
<magespawn> cool
<Kilos> telex
<magespawn> must have looked very different
<Kilos> looked like it would never fill up. such a small stream and such a big dam
<magespawn> i have never seen it even close to empty in the 10 years or so i have been here
<Kilos> wow some of the inland dams have gone down to 15% in the last few years
<magespawn> the hluhluwe dam was getting very low, not sure what %, small dam with lots of usage, but that is full again 
<superfly> ohi
<Kilos> hi superfly SmilyBorg_w 
<SmilyBorg_w> Hey there
<Kilos> meeting monday night all
<Kilos> aw forgot to tell maaz to announce it
<Kilos> here comes some rain now
<magespawn> Hi superfly SmilyBorg
<magespawn> cool and wet Kilos
<Kilos> lovely lovely
<Kilos> listen to the falling rain listen to it fall
<Kilos> at last i saw your twin keyboards superfly , need a pic of you to see how many hands and arms you got
<superfly> Kilos: hahaha
<superfly> morning magespawn
<Kilos> maybe you a new octopus mutation
<Kilos> i wont bug you any more. have a nice successful day
<superfly> thanks Kilos
<magespawn> thanks for what? the wishes or not bugging anymore?
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> the wishes :-D
<magespawn> hah
<superfly> I just ignore the bugging :-P
<Kilos> both man he is a busy fella
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> ooo 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<inetpro> superfly: ek beat jou amper
<inetpro> oops
<inetpro> sorry superfly not you
<inetpro> Kilos: ^^
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> Kilos:: ek beat jou amper
<Kilos> email addy for hire
<Kilos> met wat inetpro ?
<inetpro> Kilos: ek het skaars die ubuntu-za community gestig by G+ en staan reeds op 18
<Kilos> oh dankie vir die uitnodiging
<Kilos> het aangesluit
 * inetpro het amper van die stoel afgeval toe ek sien jy is ook daar
<Kilos> praat jy van die twitter wat ek doen?
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: ja ja
<Kilos> ek moet nog n mooi avatar ding kry
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<inetpro> Maaz: tx
<Maaz> inetpro: Huh?
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> Maaz, tx
<Maaz> Hmm.. fingers too lazy to type thanks Kilos
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<Kilos> Kom groot reen
<jrgns> morning Kilos, all
<jrgns> it's quite misty / light rain here in rosebank
<Kilos> its coming down nicely here at the moment
<Kilos> and some thunderbees
<Kilos> and no ups
<Kilos> lo Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hi!
<inetpro> Vince-0: wb
<inetpro> Kilos: your ups now completely dead again?
<Kilos> i disconnected the internal battery inetpro but i think the wires to the external are too thin so can carry the juice to keep it going
<Kilos> so i got it one side for further pondering
<Vince-0> thnkz, busy editing discussion notes from last nights hangout - 2hours 21 minutes!
<Vince-0> posted the youtube video now
<Kilos> whew
<Vince-0> ya it was a bit long, we aim to make it more concise and professional
<jrgns> is anyone playing ingress?
<Vince-0> yar
<Vince-0> its a bit slow in Durban
<jrgns> yeah, i'm struggling to find portals around here as well.
<Vince-0> you can submit portals
<Vince-0> and check the ingress intel map site
<jrgns> submitted one on my way to work
<jrgns> but it takes up to 3 weeks to approve :(
<jrgns> will submit a few, though, hopefully they get added
<Vince-0> should do, there are some silly ones approved in Durban
<jrgns> hehe, kewl
<magespawn> do you pay to play?
<superfly> magespawn: no, AFAIK
<Vince-0> its closed beta - they've sent lots of invites recently
<Vince-0> I dunno, its not that much fun - just a novelty 
<magespawn> not much info on the website
<magespawn> okay i see the point, not going to be able to do much here in Hluhluwe
<magespawn> i think my wife wants me to lose weight
<magespawn> lunch = 3 small boild potatoes, 1 plum and 1 apple
<Kilos> ai
 * nlsthzn got an ingress invite but forgot about it >.<
<nlsthzn> en nou oom Kilos ?
<Kilos> poor magespawn 
<nlsthzn> oh ol
<nlsthzn> ok
<superfly> I'm still waiting for mine :-(
<magespawn> not such a bad thing, i think i need to lose weight
 * nlsthzn only has dota 2 invites to give away... sorry...
<magespawn> i thought flies just sorta snacked on other people's lunch
<superfly> magespawn: heh.
 * superfly was actually talking about ingress
<magespawn> ahh right
<nlsthzn> lol
<magespawn> could be some fun if you are in a major centre like new york or london'
<Kilos> are you fat magespawn ?
<Kilos> thats a kinda subtle hint hey
<magespawn> well i am 95 kg at the moment
<magespawn> by my reckoning i should be between 80-85 kg
<Kilos> how tall
<magespawn> 5.9
<Kilos> hmm connection playing up here seems
<Kilos> same as me now
<magespawn> strange i know think in kg and feet
<Kilos> used to be 5.10
<Kilos> shrink with age
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> im 82 kgs
<Kilos> yeah the height thing no lekker in metric
<Kilos> need a tape measure to check
 * superfly has never even touched 70kg
<Kilos> 5' 9"
<Kilos> i think thats the right way
<magespawn> i was 50 kg in std 6
<Kilos> ekk superfly when i stopped smoking at 35 i went from 69 to 92 in 5 months
<Kilos> so started smoking again and never got under 80
<magespawn> gotta go bbl
<Kilos> inetpro,  18mm so ver
 * Kilos happy
<Kilos> bbl
<jrgns> i'm 6.2. was 75kg in matric. pushing 95kg 13 years later!
<zeref> hi hi
<Kilos> inet is jy op die baie sukkel werk toe?
<Kilos> inetpro, 
<inetpro> eh
<inetpro> goeiemiddag Kilos
<inetpro> what's for lunch?
<Kilos> lol antwoord man
 * inetpro is honger
<Kilos> i hate curry on bread
<Kilos> dit reen boetie
<inetpro> reen dit steeds?
<Kilos> 22mm al
<inetpro> sjoe
<inetpro> Kilos: will I have to hunt Squirm down now?
<inetpro> I think it's to late for that
<Kilos> rofl looks like
<Kilos> i got some mafia contacts in natal
<inetpro> somebody else that sent the rain, was not him
<Kilos> na he was too tired
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> eks baie bly oor die reen
<Kilos> party plante is giftig vir vee as hulle verlep is
<Kilos> lol hiya MrTwinkle 
<Kilos> what happened
<MrTwinkle> Kilos: registering a nick for a bot
<Kilos> server crashed
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> hard work hey
<Kilos> i had to start on other pc to get it done couldnt just change nicks here
<Kilos> inetpro, 30mm maar opgehou nou
<inetpro> mooi!
<inetpro> so ek moet nou huis toe gaan?
<inetpro> voor dit weer begin
<inetpro> ?
<Kilos> dit drip nou bietjie maar as jy kan gaan gaan
<Kilos> dit kan miskien later kwaai afkom
<Kilos> inetpro, ^
<Kilos> hang net af van die werk
<inetpro> Kilos: ai!
 * inetpro sal maar kanse vat later
<Kilos> amper sonskyn weer
<Kilos> ok ek sal watch vir jou
<inetpro> tx
<Kilos> np
<nlsthzn> so it doesn't seem ZA has enough people for this loco gaming thing happening in Febr...
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> how may you need
<Kilos> Vince-0, you guys not interested in the gaming against ubuntu mexico
<Kilos> nlsthzn, how many
<nlsthzn> I don't know uncle Kilos , I haven't gone into details yet but nobody on the mailing list really said yes to it (and I am on Windows and workign that week-end in any case)
<nlsthzn> I was going to offer to practice a bit with the guys if they needed people but there is no team as yet
<Kilos> the fly said he would try 
<Kilos> and kbmonkey
<Kilos> what kinda games need teams
<Kilos> soccer and rugby
<nlsthzn> e-sports is steadily growing. in America they are starting to show more games than footballs in pubs, the jocks are complaining :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> lets hear what Vince-0 says he is with the durbs linux group . maybe they got keen gamers
<Kilos> we actually few here today
<Kilos> Banlam, bakuman speel julle nie games nie?
<Kilos> and Squirm ?
<Banlam> what games?
<Kilos> nlsthzn, tell him
<Kilos> its a challenge from ubuntu mexico Banlam 
<Banlam> ok
<nlsthzn> Banlam, http://viajemotu.wordpress.com/2013/01/07/ubuntu-loco-games-2013-1/
<Squirm> an me?
<Squirm> Kilos: ?
<Kilos> you too Squirm dont you wanna take up the challenge from them hombres
<Kilos> handele handele ariba
 * Squirm looks at Kilos 
<Squirm> I want what you're high on
<Kilos> hehe
<Banlam> never played the game before, but will install it and give it a look
<Kilos> i love challenges but i cant play online games
<Kilos> please do Banlam 
<Kilos> and tune bakuman as well
<Banlam> lag to mexico is gonna be painful
<Banlam> bakuman's there, he's just keeping quiet for some reason
<Kilos> no matter if clint eastwood could sort them so can we
<Kilos> maybe bakuman is bang
 * Kilos hides
<magespawn> hey all
<Kilos> hey magespawn we trying to get peeps for the mex challenge
<Kilos> you in or what?
<Kilos> poor nlsthzn is on his own
 * nlsthzn can't make it remember... :p
<nlsthzn> so far nobody is in it 
<Kilos> ya but you trying to help nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> a little :p
<Kilos> i gotta 44 magnum
<Kilos> will that help
<nlsthzn> sure, if we loose
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> i forget when is it again?
<Kilos> and a 30.06 so we can hit from far
<Kilos> feb magespawn 
<Kilos> http://viajemotu.wordpress.com/2013/01/07/ubuntu-loco-games-2013-1/
<magespawn> i am not that much of a gamer really
<Kilos> aw
<nlsthzn> sorting out 4000 odd photos is tedious work
<Kilos> eek
<zeref> hmmmm
<Kilos> hi zeref 
<zeref> anybody used ireport before?
<zeref> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> where you been
<Kilos> magespawn, you got 5 mins?
<Kilos> if i want to copy files to server from which terminal must i do it
<Kilos> this one or the servers one
<Kilos> or must it be done without first sshing
<Kilos> im looking here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/TransferFiles
<Kilos> they say to transfer with ssh and use scp but dont say first ssh or not
<Kilos> now the pro will say read or man
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: where do you want to copy files?
<inetpro> name the source and destination folders
<Kilos> i wanna copy archives from here to server inetpro 
<inetpro> folders!
<inetpro> name the source and destination folders
<Kilos> ya but must i first ssh to the server then run the command
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> and in which terminal then
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: let's just take it step by step
<inetpro> let's step back for now
<Kilos> ok so they can ping eat other
<inetpro> you want to copy from machine BOB to ANN
<inetpro> but on BOB what is the folder name?
<Kilos> so i just go scp /var/cache/apt/archives/ miles@192.168.1.2 /var/cache/apt/archives/
<inetpro> ahh, you see!
<inetpro> that's exactly why I'm asking
<Kilos> what?
<inetpro> those folders are owned by root
<Kilos> ya well i type slow
<Kilos> ok so sudo to start here and what at the server side
<inetpro> nee
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> 1. by default those files are readable by you (as the user)
<inetpro> 2. but the destination is owned by root
<inetpro> you can not write to root owned folders
<inetpro> so you will have to copy to a temporary folder owned by you
<Kilos> like home?
<Kilos> no desktop there
<inetpro> yebo yes
<inetpro> so?!
<Kilos> oh temp
<inetpro> well temp will/should also work
<inetpro> maybe
<inetpro> hang on
<Kilos> you busy man sort work first
<inetpro> ai!
<Vince-0> hey hey - sup Kilos , was busy workin yawn
<Vince-0> u playing games?
<inetpro> Kilos: on BOB type the following:
<inetpro> rsync -av /var/cache/apt/archives/ ANN:/tmp/myarchives/
<Vince-0> nlsthzn, what games you playing?
<Kilos> nope Vince-0 not me we need gamers to take on the mexicans
<inetpro> Kilos: then on BOB, after you've logged in with ssh
<Vince-0> ha, Linux games I'm guessing
<Kilos> http://viajemotu.wordpress.com/2013/01/07/ubuntu-loco-games-2013-1/
<inetpro> Kilos: cp -r /tmp/myarchives/* /var/cache/apt/archives/
<inetpro> Kilos: oops I mean
<Kilos> ok ty inetpro and thats without first sshing?
<inetpro> Kilos: then on ANN, after you've logged in with ssh
<Kilos> oh my
<Vince-0> Kilos, first person shooters are my speciality
<Vince-0> but I wonder what the latency would be like to play against Mexico
<Kilos> nlsthzn, here is Vince-0 
<Kilos> will only find out after trying
<inetpro> Kilos: but you could also use scp in stead of rsync... obviously with other parameters 
<Kilos> well if rsync will work that great
<Kilos> i like rsync
<inetpro> if you can login as root on your remote server then you can sync directly from folder to folder
<inetpro> but allowing root to login is not very good
<Kilos> i think i can once sshed to there
<Vince-0> I will make a note of these loco games and post them to the LUG - need to leave now bbl
<inetpro> drussell: wb
<Kilos> bob is the boss pc here right
<inetpro> Kilos: yes
<Kilos> ty vin
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> why he now gone?
<drussell> inetpro: yo!
<Kilos> lol
<drussell> lots of snow here
<Kilos> lo drussell 
 * inetpro just wanted to chat with vince
<Kilos> maybe hell be back later
<Kilos> drussell, you game??
<Kilos> http://viajemotu.wordpress.com/2013/01/07/ubuntu-loco-games-2013-1/
<Kilos> challenge from the mexicans
<Kilos> so inetpro if i first ssh then can sudo -i the server i can copy direct?
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> may be easier with a stick
<drussell> Kilos: hehehe you'll kick ass ;o)
<inetpro> Kilos: oops, my fout
<inetpro> Kilos: sudo cp -r /tmp/myarchives/* /var/cache/apt/archives/
<inetpro> probeer so vêr as moontlik 'sudo -i' vermy 
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> tensy jy weet wat jy doen
<Kilos> roflmao
<Kilos> maar ek moet dit gebruik elke keer met iptables
<Kilos> anders can hulle nie mekaar ping nie
<Kilos> drussell, what those peeps do when it snows heavy like that. stay home?
<drussell> Kilos: yeah often, it just throws the whole country into chaos :o)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> must be hard for the pub crawlers
<Kilos> those that live there kinda
<drussell> Kilos: find a pub, stay in it :o)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> dankie inetpro :-)
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> sorry Kilos was out 
<Kilos> np magespawn 
<magespawn> gotta go again see you later
<Kilos> go safe
<Kilos> cully and lice for supper
<nlsthzn> nivce
<nlsthzn> love cully and lice
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> me too i love good curry with anything rice bread pap spaghetti macaroni whatever
<Kilos> even samp and im not a samp fan
<Kilos> hi Cantide Mezenir theblazehen 
<Cantide> hello :)
<Kilos> you not gaming for us Cantide ?
<Kilos> http://viajemotu.wordpress.com/2013/01/07/ubuntu-loco-games-2013-1/
<Cantide> gaming? >_>
<Kilos> neil is trying to get together a group to thump the mexicans
<Kilos> dont you read your mails in the lists?
<Kilos> oh my
<Cantide> oh oh
<Cantide> i kinda do see them while i am at work
<Cantide> and i was partially aware of what was going on
<Cantide> my PC is not game-friendly right now
<Cantide> no gfx card
<Cantide> so i didn't read into the emails much
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> we dont seem to have anyone to take up the challenge
<Kilos> will have to be tumbleweed and superfly 
<Cantide> superweed '<
<Cantide> tumblefly
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> they work well together, it seems
<Kilos> they our python kings
<Cantide> :)
<mazal> Evening all
<Kilos> hiya mazal you been scarce
<mazal> Rough day oom
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> and barry too
<Kilos> what happened
<mazal> Been in the field battling viruses and user shifting all day
<mazal> Barry was off today
<Kilos> virii on winsucks
<mazal> yep
<Kilos> ai they never learn
<mazal> Biggest problem is we don't have proper av
<Kilos> monday night meeting here hey
<Kilos> get avast
<mazal> Well I should say our employer
<Kilos> best anti for win
<mazal> They force what we must use
<Kilos> eish
<Cantide> Kilos, what time? 19:30 again?
<Kilos> avg?
<mazal> One of the reasons why we build our own ubuntu server to get updates distributed
<Kilos> yip Cantide 
<Cantide> cool :)
<Cantide> i should make that
<Kilos> cancell everything else
<mazal> They use Mcafee , which never updates
<mazal> So we installed mse and distribute updates via our own server
<Kilos> thats no good one needs daily updates
<Kilos> mse?
<mazal> Yep
<mazal> Microsoft security essentials
<Kilos> eeeekkk
<Kilos> thats worse
<Cantide> mse is nice 'o'
<mazal> Works sharp for us
<Cantide> it's the best one, imho
<mazal> Best I've used actually
<Cantide> i used it briefly before dropping windows in the recycle bin
<mazal> lol
<mazal> Oh I wish hey
<Kilos> just that first word raises the hair on my arms
<mazal> I don't believe I am saying it , but that is one little program where they did good actually
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> they have their uses
<mazal> The rest was just reshuffling and that brings lots of work
<Kilos> i use 98 for fdisking drives and fixing mbr's
<mazal> Amazing the amount of little things that needs to be configured for every user :P
<mazal> Was very late when I actually got to the office
<Kilos> thats life if you dont inherit millions
<mazal> Meeting hey , must remember
<mazal> Feels like ages since we had the last one
<Kilos> yeah a whole month
<mazal> Ek gaan bietjie rugby kyk
<Kilos> wie speel
<mazal> Nee is ou games wat ek op dvd het
<mazal> Ek collect mos finals
<Kilos> ah ok geniet
<Cantide> one game i want to watch again is England vs NZ at the end of last year :)
<Cantide> was one of the best games i've seen in a long time
<Cantide> also, does anyone here support the EP / Souther Kings?
<Cantide> Southern &
<mazal> Nope
<Kilos> me supports the sharks
<mazal> I'm a bulls supporter
<Cantide> I support the sharks
<Cantide> and anyone who plays against the Kings :p
<Kilos> lol
<Cantide> because it's not fair how they got into Super Rugby - they need to earn their place like everyone else
<mazal> I don't like the way the kings is getting "special treatment" and how the lions was treated
<Cantide> exactly my point
<mazal> snap
<Cantide> :p
<Cantide> once they have earned that, i will hold nothing against them
<Kilos> lol
<Cantide> for the time being, i will enjoy watching them lose :)
<Cantide> brb, thirsty as a camel 'o'
<mazal> They gonna get killed in S15
<mazal> You can't put a team in there that don't even qualify for curry cup
<inetpro> whew
<Kilos> lo pro
<mazal> Hi inetpro 
<inetpro> hit
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> huh
<inetpro> hi
<Kilos> old age
 * inetpro struggled to purchase more bundle on 8ta online system but got it sorted eventually
<Cantide> hi inetpro 
<Cantide> '<
<Kilos> why you struggled inetpro ?
<inetpro> at least sim on the mobile with USSD still working perfectly
<Kilos> dont worry me
<Cantide> i usually just go in and ask them to load it
<inetpro> looks like their system has been down the whole day 
<Cantide> still using my 60 + 60 though
<mazal> What is going on with all the network hey ?
<mazal> I hear everyone on Vodacom and MTN complaining about network issues
 * inetpro can't survive without the interwebs
<Kilos> ya no apt-get
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> inetpro, i asked why you battled
<Kilos> ek sukkel partykeer
<Mezenir> hi all
<Vince-0> yo yo
<Kilos> Vince-0, dont run away
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<Vince-0> ill try
<Kilos> ^^
<Kilos> he wanted to talk to you
<Kilos> most likely forgot by now
<Vince-0> I'll be around
<Kilos> whew poor bill in the lists has a job ahead of him
<Kilos> having 2 home partitions and not using the one you want to
<nlsthzn> good night all
<Kilos> night neilsleep tight
<Kilos> you didnt chat to Vince-0  man
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> bad as the pro
<nlsthzn> eh?
<nlsthzn> what I do now :p
<Kilos> Vince-0, like gaming
<nlsthzn> ah cool
<Kilos> likes
<nlsthzn> Vince-0, I will catch you tomorrow perhaps ;)
<Kilos> looks like you the manager
<nlsthzn> this can't end well
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yaya
<Kilos> sleep tight nlsthzn 
<Kilos> catch you morrow
<inetpro> eh
<Kilos> hi smile 
<Kilos> inetpro, hier is Vince-0 
 * inetpro already joined the durban community on G+ and said what there was to say
<smile> hi Kilos :p
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> anyway good evening Vince-0
<inetpro> oh and well done!
<inetpro> that really looks like a cool hangout
<Kilos> ?
 * inetpro quickly scanned through it
<Kilos> is it a video site
<Kilos> webcams and all or what
<inetpro> Kilos: he talked about it here, I think last night
<Kilos> i was sorting ssh and stuff member
<inetpro> Kilos: even you talked about it
<Kilos> i dont just forget when i dont remember
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> 17/01 21:06:38 <Kilos> i spose the pro and fly on the hangout too
<Kilos> oh that was because you guys were so quiet here man
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> how you scrolled back so far so quick
<Kilos> and if you note the time after 9pm im asleep already
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> Kilos: here's the link to his posting on g+ https://plus.google.com/101611463436696898503/posts/4fpiT8Khj6D
 * inetpro likes the way they had it nicely organised in a online document
<Kilos> yeah looks good
<Kilos> many months ago i had tinycore sharing 3g here, now with all the ssh and drives repairs ive forgotten how
<Kilos> so i go sleep now
<Kilos> sleep tight all
<Kilos> night goosie
<inetpro> ai
<inetpro> en nou?
<Kilos> hahaha xchat was closed already and i get a popup window ai!
<Kilos> had to share that
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> that was to quick
<Kilos> lekker slaaap\
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> skuus dat ek nie onmiddelik reageeer nie
<inetpro> was besig om te lees
<Kilos> np man
<inetpro> anyway, lekker slaap oom
<Kilos> als goed
<Kilos> dankie
<smile> inetpro: knuffel :)
<smile> (drukkie :p )
<inetpro> smile: goeienaand
<smile> goeienaand :)
<inetpro> jy was skaars hierdie week?
<smile> ja :(
<inetpro> wat's fout?
<smile> ek het gewerk vir my gip projek :)
<smile> geintegreerde proef
<smile> :p
<smile> ek het 'n chat client voorgestel :)
<inetpro> ok
<inetpro> klink interessant
<smile> en daar moest nog 'n cursus gemaak word :)
<smile> (hoe dit na te maak)
<smile> :p
<inetpro> smile: waarvoor is dit?
<inetpro> by die skool?
<inetpro> of wikipedia?
<smile> vir die skool :p
<inetpro> ahh
<smile> now I only need to create a website for the chat client :)
<smile> and after that publish the client (maybe server too) online :p
<smile> and then I'll get good points
<smile> :)
<inetpro> sounds like you deserve some good points
<inetpro> smile: so what chat cient would this be?
<inetpro> client?
<inetpro> client*
<inetpro> ai!
<smile> lol :P
<inetpro> irc?
<inetpro> or mobile?
<inetpro> jabber?
<smile> no no :p
<smile> proprietairy :)
<inetpro> hmm...
<smile> with commands like LIST, SEND
<smile> :)
<inetpro> why?
<inetpro> just proove of concept?
<smile> yeah
<smile> not for daily use actually :p
<inetpro> or for real life usage
<inetpro> ahh
<inetpro> smile: so did they prescribe what technology to use?
<smile> yeah :p
<smile> we had to use VB.Net
<smile> so no, it doesn't run on Linux
<smile> :(
<smile> Maybe on Wine :DD
<smile> I tried to compile wine, and it succeeded
<smile> but somehow my old wine version isn't gone :(
<inetpro> ok
<inetpro> so I guess your teachers don't know about Linux yet?
<smile> inetpro: they do :p
<smile> but you need Windows to follow the course
<smile> :p
<inetpro> that's sad
<Vince-0> back! 
<Vince-0> thanks for the compliments - the LUG here needs some activity so with G+ its easier
<inetpro> Vince-0: G+ really makes life easier these days
<inetpro> sadly there are still a lot of people not yet on G+
<Vince-0> yeah, requires some bandwidth
<Squirm> tired
<smile> byee :)
<smile> inetpro: indeed it is :p
<inetpro> Vince-0: not only that
<inetpro> some people are still very sceptical of Google
<inetpro> with reason
<Vince-0> as opposed to facebook? with privacy?
<inetpro> you can't always trust these big corporates
<inetpro> oh don't even go there
<smile> good night! :)
<inetpro> goeie nag smile
<Vince-0> meh, I have nothing to hide - their free services are worth my privacy
<smile> dankie, inetpro :)
<inetpro> no honestly, a lot of businesses are even blocking all mail coming from google
<Vince-0> ya?
<inetpro> well maybe not a lot, but some
<inetpro> it's a reality that we still need to recognize
<inetpro> and then there are the many multiples of people who believe that facebook is the internet
<Vince-0> i deleted my account 
<Vince-0> can't log in - so thats a good sign
<inetpro> still amazes me how computer illiterate people can suddenly use a computer 
<inetpro> thing is, you will never get these people to join on G+
<Vince-0> ha
<inetpro> but it doesn't really bother me
<inetpro> I use both, but I have scaled down on using facebook 
<inetpro> basically just have my g+ set to go to twitter and then to fb
<Vince-0> aah
<inetpro> I don''t know why but I still think that the g+ communities are not yet fully utilised
<Vince-0> they're not
<Vince-0> I have difficulty using more than one account, like my personal one and the one for the LUG
<inetpro> difficulty?
<Vince-0> although the LUG "page" has the ability for me to be a moderator
<inetpro> I like theb way they did it
<inetpro> the way*
<Vince-0> I can switch to the LUG community page as a moderator but the scheduled hangout isn't live so I had to recreate the hangout as myself
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> ok
<inetpro> I guess I shall also have to play with that at some point
 * inetpro was amazed with the amount of people who joined the ubuntu-za community last night
<inetpro> Vince-0: I think you even joined while you were still in the hangout
<Vince-0> that was the other guy
<inetpro> so I do think it's a very effective tool for communication without being in your face
<inetpro> Vince-0: the other guy?
<Vince-0> u can switch off video/voice
<Vince-0> the other participant dropped off and rejoined with two windows
<inetpro> Vince-0: no what I'm saying is that I think you where still in your hangout meeting when I created the G+ ubuntu-za community
<inetpro> and then you joined almost immediately
<Vince-0> oh yeah
<inetpro> you couldn't see that it was me who created it because I used the ubuntu-za profile
<Vince-0> ubuntu-za@gmail.com its own log in account or as a moderator for the account?
<inetpro> no, just moderator 
<inetpro> I actually didn't create that email account
<mazal> Sleep well everyone
<inetpro> at least I don't think so
<inetpro> Maaz: tell Kilos I had 48mm of rain today
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<inetpro> Tonberry: wb
<Tonberry> hi
#ubuntu-za 2013-01-19
<Guest1779> hello ppl
<Kilos> morning inetpro  and others
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<superfly> morning Kilos 
<Kilos> hows superfly on this rainy morning
<Kilos> at work or home?
<superfly> home
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> rest a bit too
<Kilos> hehe while kids have afternoon nap
<superfly> and it's quite warm and sunny here
<superfly> rest? I go to work to rest
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Môre oom
<superfly> hi mazal 
<mazal> Morning superfly 
<Kilos> im starting to enjoy the ssh bit
<Kilos> hmm
<zeref> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<zeref> screen is dead again
<magespawn> morning
<zeref> goeie more
<zeref> anybody seen queery, or does anybody know when the next joburg ubntu-za is?
<magespawn> No and no
<zeref> magespawn: ever used django.
<magespawn> No still learning the basics
<zeref> of django?
<magespawn> No of python programming
<zeref> oh, ummm working on any projects
<magespawn> No
<Kilos> hi magespawn zeref 
<magespawn> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> zeref, how did you fix it last time?
<Kilos> and how did you kill it this time
<Kilos> stop doing it
<magespawn> Lol
<Kilos> reseat your graphics card maybe
<Kilos> the monkeys idea of reseating my ram fix my shutdown probs
<Kilos> reboot i mean
<zeref> oh
<zeref> lol
<zeref> k, i was a bit hammered when i fixed it.
<zeref> dont really remember what i did
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> so then subconsciously you know how
<Kilos> just sort the link between conscious and subconscious
<zeref> hmmmm
<zeref> must. seek. inner. self.
<Kilos> lol
<zeref> but Kilos 
<zeref> the guy who was selling screens for 350
<zeref> is that still on?
<Kilos> yes?
<Kilos> its a pc shop
<zeref> all sizes?
<Kilos> ya
<zeref> cos i'm looking for 21 inch
<zeref> do they deliver?
<Kilos> sec i look
<zeref> cos i'm in jozi, and i presume they are in pta. since u live there
<Kilos> nope up to 19" lcd for R850
<zeref> 21?
<Kilos> yes they are just off van der hoff road in pta west
<Kilos> doesnt show any on the pamphlet
<Kilos> there must be pc shops in jozi too that arent rippoff artists
<zeref> k. 
<zeref> contact details please.
<zeref> i lost my irssi logs
<Kilos> sec
<Kilos> 072361 1118
<zeref> should i reference you or what?
<Kilos> no im just a rare customer
<zeref> k, so who will i be talking to?
<Kilos> normally the counter guy
<zeref> company name?
<Kilos> bright star tradings
<Kilos> you want the addy?
<zeref> please, in case i have to go there/
<Kilos> also ask if they have a branch in jozi when you fone them
<zeref> k
<zeref> thanks Kilos 
<Kilos> cnr centre street and van der hoff road
<Kilos> hercules forum
<Kilos> opposite rand savers super market and the post office
<Kilos> yw
<zeref> hmmmmm
<zeref> not possible
<Kilos> what?
<nlsthzn> alo alo
<Kilos> alo nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> hey uncle Kilos , all well?
<Kilos> yes ty and you lad?
<Kilos> zeref, whats not possible??
<nlsthzn> yup thanks... (except I have to go the cat litter boxes now... I hate cats)
<Kilos> ai mee too
<Kilos> im allergic to them and their flees
<nlsthzn> I just dont like them
<nlsthzn> :p
<Kilos> only good cats are those in zoos and those that eat illegal immigrants on the mozambique border
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hello '-';;;
<Kilos> hi Tonberry 
<Tonberry> hi
<zeref> Kilos: they said that they dont have 21 + dont deliver
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> what is the meaning of a ppa
<Kilos> .ppa
<Kilos> are there words for it
<Tonberry>  personal package archive 
<Tonberry> i think
<Kilos> and how do you kill it once you have added it
<Tonberry> somewere in software sources i think
<Kilos> ah ty
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<magespawn> hectic day
<Kilos> whats happening?
<magespawn> the hluhluwe hotel's network when down completly
<Kilos> did you fix it?
<Kilos> or was it internet related
<magespawn> by passed parts of the network so that some are back online
<Kilos> you still gotta find the cause?
<magespawn> no something in their switch room is faulty and the person who installed the network did not oable the cables
<magespawn> s/oable/label
<Kilos> eish thats gonna be a job tracing them
<magespawn> yes still gotta find the cause
<magespawn> yup can be done just lots of time
<magespawn> or lots of people
<Kilos> hehe we used to use tone generators you connect to one end then go to all the other ends to find which one is which
<Kilos> and
<Kilos> and label as you locate each one if you gonna do their work
<magespawn> there are cable tester etc but  too expensive for me
<Kilos> you must be able to make one up man
<Kilos> its ethernet cables hey
<magespawn> yes one cable at a time, you only have to do the ends at the switch really
<magespawn> yes
<magespawn> or more specifically utp cat5e
<Kilos> there must be a way to send a tone on them 
<Kilos> of then you need earphones or telkom headset to listen other end
<Kilos> well at least you have a start
<Kilos> some are working
<magespawn> i have a continuity tester but takes time to walk around and check each cable end, there are about 40
<magespawn> cables that is
<magespawn> i am on my way home chat later.
<Kilos> k
<Kilos> yo inetpro ping
<Kilos> you still here nlsthzn 
<Kilos> not bed time for ahabs
<Kilos> ?
<magespawn> Whats up Kilos?
<Kilos> the pros commands worked kiff to copy this machines archives to the server
<Kilos> wanted to thank him
<magespawn> Cool
<Kilos> yeah and i can sudi -i it as well so coulda been a shorter trip
<Kilos> but he said try stay clear of sudo -i unless you know what you doing
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> It makes you root
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> coulda gone root on server and copied these archives directly into servers archives
<Kilos> or thse archives which i have as packsp on desktop here
<magespawn> With sudo -i though i think all restrictions are lifted
<Kilos> yeah but not from both pcs at once in one command i think
<Kilos> on same terminal
<Kilos> now i still gotta learn sshing to another ubuntu pc then to win pcs
<Kilos> methinks one will need to learn all the new dos commands
<Kilos> sigh
<magespawn> I will have to scroll the logs 
<Kilos> i can give you the commands
<Kilos> logs long
<magespawn> Ssh to anothe ubuntu is the same as to your server
<magespawn> Not right now on the phone
<Kilos> i battled doing it to maverick
<Kilos> i have commands saved so anytime
<Kilos> scrolling is major work
<magespawn> With win there is a program called putty to ssh from
<magespawn> Think you can use cygwin to ssh to from ubuntu
 * nlsthzn is back
<Kilos> i saw putty in our repos i think
<Kilos> Telnet/SSH client for X
<Kilos> i dunno what X is but we have putty as well
<magespawn> X is the video part/server of ubuntu i think
<Kilos> ya the X11 stuff and Xorg
<Kilos> only if you ssh to a win machine our commands wont work unles there is a dos/linux converter built in
<Kilos> so ssh with gui could be good
<nlsthzn> no rugby for me online tonight :(
<nlsthzn> not even on radio
<Kilos> i wish i could understand better how everything works
<Kilos> aw nlsthzn that sucks
<Kilos> who is playing
<nlsthzn> lions vs russia
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> only our dstv guys will get that. dont think we will
<nlsthzn> true but I often got a stream online... or at least rsg or radio pretoria
<nlsthzn> oh well
<Kilos> did you google
<Kilos> maybe there another site that streams games
<nlsthzn> :)
<nlsthzn> yup, I am pretty sure I am screwed
 * nlsthzn goes and watched twitch.tv instead
<Kilos> maaz google free live streaming of russia vs lions rugby
<Maaz> Kilos: "Rugby Free Live Streams" http://www.freefootball.org/rugby.php :: "Live Rugby - Golden Lions v Russia Live Rugby Streaming" http://www.freefootball.org/events/20130119_1700_Golden-Lions_v_Russia.html :: "Wiziwig.tv | Rugby schedules, watch live and free Rugby streams" http://www.wiziwig.tv/competition.php?part=sports&discipline=rugby :: "Planet Rugby |
<Maaz> Rugby Union News, Live Rugby Scores, Results ..." http://www.planetrugby.com/ :: "Vipsportsbo…
<Kilos> nlsthzn, ^^
<nlsthzn> thanks uncle Kilos ... all that is spam sites to drive advertising... the real sites maintain a low profile cause they get shut down... and the game isnt high profile enough to have some of the regulars interested
<nlsthzn> I'll watch a live sc2 tourney
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> aloha
<nlsthzn> http://www.twitch.tv/esltv_sc2
<nuvolari> anyone using btrfs?
 * nuvolari ponders on whether the new harddrive should go ext4 or btrfs
<nlsthzn> ntfs at the moment :p
<magespawn> Ola nuvolari
<nlsthzn> I never had issues with ext4
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: is it okay if I ignore you just because of that?
<nuvolari> :P
<nlsthzn> or even zfs (just installed pc-bsd too)
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos, magespawn 
<magespawn> i tend to stay with tried an tested  for my main machines
<nlsthzn> nuvolari, :( I guess ... :p
<nuvolari> hmm, ext4 it is then... going to be my photo drive
<nuvolari> not sure if I should keep the 1tb or 500Gb for photos :-/
<Kilos> hi nuvolari 
<nuvolari> Capturing in RAW format takes its toll
<nuvolari> it looks like ext4 still performs better than xfs and btrfs
<magespawn> Then the 1tb it is then
<nuvolari> oh hi TaraLS 
 * nlsthzn has been sorting out photos for two days ... :( stil have 1000 to go to tag faces :'(
<TaraLS> Hi hi hi hi hi
<TaraLS> Am I allowed to share my creations with you guys?
<Kilos> lo TaraLS 
<Kilos> sup
<TaraLS> lo, Kilos
<magespawn> Hey TaraLS it lives
<nuvolari> sure, why not? as long as it's PG-13-safe
<TaraLS> lol
<TaraLS> magespawn, Shup, you.
<nuvolari> oh! she's talking dirty to him!
<TaraLS> Are any of you interested in hearing a snippet of an original song I am working on?
<nuvolari> :p
<TaraLS> nuvolari, :P
<magespawn> Hah beat my phone going flat from the beep to the charger
<Kilos> lol @ magespawn 
<nuvolari> I dub thee, flashspawn
<nuvolari> too many ssss's
<TaraLS> lol
<nuvolari> flashpawn
<TaraLS> Okay, here we go: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pN8r2esWwao
<nuvolari> holy bleep bleep bleep bleep 
 * nuvolari walks away first
<nuvolari> sounds beautiful TaraLS 
<TaraLS> Thank you, nuvolari 
<Kilos> magespawn, can you transfer grapics files with ssh as well
<Kilos> i spose they just data hey?
<Kilos> only a server wont see them
<TaraLS> Now I have Windows 7 Professional, which is partly why I haven't been coming here more. :P But I'm really happy with it, and this computer (the donated one) works wonderfully, so yay. I'm off to bed now. *wave*
<Kilos> toods kiddo
<Kilos> lol she thinks we will vloek her for coming here from winsucks
<nuvolari> won't we?
<nuvolari> o wait, no we wont :P
<Kilos> haha
<nuvolari> *won't
<magespawn> Kilos you can transfer anything you want
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> yo Vince-0 
<Vince-0> hihi
<Kilos> where are all your linux buddies
<magespawn> nuvolari flashpawn? Really? I thought it was pg 13 here.
<Kilos> there must be gamers amongst them
<Kilos> lol
<Vince-0> not really hey
<Kilos> aw
<nuvolari> lol magespawn 
<nuvolari> hi Vince-0!
<nuvolari> oh ya, did anyone check out the dlug video yet? :P
<Kilos> do i just change the 11 to 13 in line 6 to increase pidgins incoming font guys
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s21OVgFAOP
<Kilos> or am i fiddling in wrong place again
<Vince-0> hi nuvolari 
<theblazehen> hi all
<Kilos> hiya theblazehen 
<Kilos> hows you?
<theblazehen> good and you?
<Kilos> good ty
<theblazehen> thats good.
<theblazehen> whats been happening lately?
<Kilos> not much. everyone is too busy
<theblazehen> ah ok.
<Kilos> monthly meeting here at 19.30 monday night hey
<theblazehen> ok sure
<Kilos> oh are you a gamer?
<theblazehen> depends on the game.
<theblazehen> not much you can play on a netbook :/
<Kilos> we been challenged by the ubuntu mexican team
<theblazehen> challenge accepted.
<Maaz> accepted: The gauntlet has been thrown at your feet. Do you accept?
<theblazehen> wait whats the game ?
<Kilos> but not many gamers that can get the time
<theblazehen> yes
<Vince-0> I do think the latency between here and South America could be an issue
<Kilos> sec i scroll back and see
<theblazehen> whats the time and date?
<theblazehen> and I'll let my friend know
<Kilos> oh arent you on our mailing list?
<theblazehen> yes I am
<theblazehen> was it posted ?
<Kilos> you didnt see the mail from maia about it
<Kilos> oh my
<Maaz> Your challenge was not met. I suggest anger management counselling
<theblazehen> dont check my mail often
<nlsthzn> latency is over-rated
<nlsthzn> :p
<nlsthzn> this is for fun after all
<theblazehen> yeah..
<Kilos> http://viajemotu.wordpress.com/2013/01/07/ubuntu-loco-games-2013-1/
<theblazehen> thanks
<Kilos> nlsthzn, you need to put your foot down with a firm hand
<theblazehen> looks fun :) kilos you going to join ?
<nlsthzn> they already had a meeting or somethign about it the 12th 
<nlsthzn> I suspect we are late
<Kilos> i dont have the data to play online theblazehen 
<theblazehen> that sucks :(
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> and i think im a bit old to compete against you peeps
<theblazehen> hey... I suck too.
<theblazehen> just try and outnumber them
<Kilos> just get friends who are good to help us
<theblazehen> i'll try.
<Kilos> we cant let the tortilla munchers beat us
<theblazehen> AssualtCube also on windows right ?
<Kilos> nlsthzn, ^^
<Kilos> nlsthzn, is trying to get us ready if we can get a team theblazehen 
<nlsthzn> theblazehen, yup, that is why I was thinking I could assist the guys to practice
 * nlsthzn is on windows on the gaming rig
<Kilos> guys +
<nlsthzn> also, I am off another two days then back to the grind stone :(
<theblazehen> is there a limit on how many people per team ?
<nlsthzn> I don't know the details, not sure they have published any :/
<Kilos> nlsthzn, you starting days or nights
<theblazehen> ok. I was thinking if I could get my school involved ...
<Kilos> haha kids be good at gaming
<nlsthzn> theblazehen, could work (problem is the games are unkown mostly)
<nlsthzn> Kilos, going 2 days, then 4 nights
<theblazehen> get a few cd's and purn the installer
<theblazehen> burn*
<nlsthzn> they should have celebrated steam and played tf2
<nlsthzn> but I think the issues is they have a lot of o0lder machuines
<theblazehen> is it free ?
<theblazehen> gtg
<nlsthzn> yup
<nlsthzn> tf2 ius all free
<Kilos> nlsthzn, cant you ask mexico for more details?
<Kilos> not sure who they were #ubuntu-me i think
<nlsthzn> lol 
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> might be a bad time
<Kilos> yeah im trying to member what they said about timezone
<Kilos> Maaz, time in mexico
<Maaz> Kilos: Mexico has multiple timezones: America/Mexico_City, America/Cancun, America/Merida, America/Monterrey, America/Matamoros, America/Mazatlan, America/Chihuahua, America/Ojinaga, America/Hermosillo, America/Tijuana, America/Santa_Isabel and America/Bahia_Banderas
<nlsthzn> lol
<Kilos> ai
<nlsthzn> I suspect it is like north america so it varies a lot
<nlsthzn> but the sun is up there on a saterday so...
<Kilos> you were at our reapproval werent you 
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Sleep well all
<Kilos> night mazal 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<nlsthzn> by accident
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> im  trying to think if they mentioned a city
<Kilos> wish maia was here
<Kilos> her head works better
<Kilos> i wonder if she be still at school
<Kilos> hi smile
<smile> hi Kilos :p
<Kilos> im glad you dropped all those numbers after your nick
<nlsthzn> they are 8 hours behind us
<Kilos> eek
<Kilos> nearly like the crash kid
<nlsthzn> the guy there says something else?!
<nlsthzn> oh wait it is the same :p
<nlsthzn> 8 hours difference
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> maybe ill tease him some
<nlsthzn> they see you trolling, they hating
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> is that trolling
<nlsthzn> depends
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> maybe we can play chess with them. they move today and we move tomorrow
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> :0
<smile> :o
<nlsthzn> :-
<smile> Kilos: lol :p
<Kilos> what a business
<Kilos> our 8pm is their siesta time
<nlsthzn> :)
 * nlsthzn needs to het up early tomorrow morning... I am babysitting :'(
<Kilos> night nlsthzn sleep tight
<Kilos> im not far behind you
<nlsthzn> I am still here for a bit... (should be in bed but ya ):p
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> night all sleep tight. see yas morrow
<Vince-0> peace out!
<nlsthzn> night ki
<nlsthzn> doh
<smile> nlsthzn: on who? :o
<nlsthzn> eh?
<smile> babysitting? :p
<nlsthzn> ah, friends of ours... a 2 year old and a 4 year old... :'( torture
<smile> i see :)
<smile> good luck
<smile> have to go bye
<nlsthzn> bai
<nlsthzn> night
<inetpro> good night nlsthzn
<Maaz> inetpro: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell inetpro Mooi man, ons het 36 tot nou toe" 15 hours, 51 minutes and 21 seconds ago
#ubuntu-za 2013-01-20
<chilicuil> nlsthzn: hi, good day, I'm part of the crown who are organizating the loco gaming, I know you were on #ubuntu-mx asking for some info about the event =), well, currently it's sheduled to play 3 games, wesnoth, urban terror & assaultcube. the wesnoth & assaultcube games will be hosted by the ubuntu-mx team & UT for ubuntu-co (colombia), you can participate (till a maximum of 10 players by team) in 1, 2 or all the games, To do that, add the te
<nlsthzn> chilicuil, missing the last part of your message :)
<chilicuil> nlsthzn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1550961/ =P
<nlsthzn> thanks chilicuil 
<chilicuil> np, hope you can join us =)
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hello :)
<Cantide> thanks for the meeting reminder
<Kilos> np thats my job
<Cantide> '-';;
<Cantide> my job right now is to finish breakfast
<Kilos> lol the pro nailed me to it
<Cantide> hahaha
<Kilos> only escape is moving to the happy hunting grounds
<Cantide> happy hunting grounds?
<Kilos> heaven
<Cantide> oh :p
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> other place is much to hot
<Cantide> some of us like the heat :)
<Kilos> eeeek
<Cantide> hahahaha
<Kilos> hows things Cantide 
<Cantide> not bad :p
<Kilos> now your tummy  is full
<Cantide> i have more to study -.-v
<Cantide> yeah
<Kilos> good
<Cantide> full of pizza
<Kilos> what now?
<Cantide> i have a 20-page assignment to do before the end of February
<Cantide> so i have to get cracking on that
<Kilos> ah
<Cantide> the first step is to read 300 pages :-S
<Kilos> eeek
<Cantide> i will begin that today
<Cantide> and then review another 300 pages
<Cantide> so in total about 600 pages to study :<
<Cantide> then get writing :/
<Kilos> of what?
<Cantide> 3 novels and some poetry
<Kilos> for what is this
<Cantide> one 5-page essay on each
<Cantide> for my final English nonsense before i can graduate
<Cantide> i think they lost my exam
<Cantide> because i demanded a remark and they gave me the run around
<Cantide> UNISA <3
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> go for it
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> a few weeks of hard study now, and then i can rest :)
<Kilos> no rest till you passed everything then short rest till next studies
<Kilos> 1 week onna beach
<Kilos> hi digigram 
<Cantide> Kilos, haha
<Cantide> next studies might only be next year
<Kilos> lol
<Cantide> because my degree will be complete
<Kilos> nono
<Cantide> and then the next step is honours
<Cantide> yesyes :D
<Cantide> i can't study while i move to a new country and settle, so i will be forced to take a break for a bit
<Kilos> no matter theres LPI and python and lotsa other useful stuff to study
<Kilos> where you going
<Kilos> taiwan?
<Kilos> korea
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> hi acherv theblazehen 
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Cantide> oh, sorry - I was afk -.-v
<Cantide> Korea :p
<Kilos> np
<Cantide> LPI?
<Kilos> Maaz, LPI manual
<Maaz> http://www.linuxcertification.co.za/lpi-study-manual
<Kilos> im working through the server guide slowly
<Kilos> so not chatting much
<Cantide> Kilos, nice :) i've saved a copy of the guide
<Cantide> i will read it when i have time :)
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> thats actually a good manual. if you can remember what you read
<Kilos> hi Mezenir 
<Mezenir> hi kilos
<Mezenir> how are you ?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Mezenir> good thanks
<Cantide> I'd like a similar one for Ubuntu :) that would be useful
<zeref> oh
<zeref> anybod heard of: http://shoppingemall.co.za/index.php
<Kilos> screen working zeref ?
<zeref> Kilos: got new screen
<Kilos> 21"
<Cantide> that site is weird
<Cantide> .co.za domain, but prices in dollars
<Cantide> how odd
<zeref> indeed
<zeref> Kilos: yes
<zeref> spoke to the guy via skype
<Kilos> nice
<zeref> one price made me o0o0
<zeref> http://shoppingemall.co.za/product_info.php?cPath=22_54&products_id=281&osCsid=fa55e3f865df921498751fa11d2f1af6
<zeref> had a look at a 23"
<zeref> its huge
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> they for old peeps with bad eyes man
<Kilos> Maaz, convert 69 USD to ZAR
<Maaz> Kilos: That didn't go down very well. Burp.
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> Maaz, exchange 69 USD to ZAR
<Maaz> Kilos: That didn't go down very well. Burp.
<not_found>  69 USD to ZAR
<not_found> R612.8  (South African rand)
<not_found> silly copy passte
<Kilos> hi not_found ty
<not_found> no worries :)
<Kilos> thats a good price for a 21" screen
<not_found> wolfram alpha ftw
<Kilos> i dunno whats up the python bots
<Kilos> they used to work
<not_found> it happens
<inetpro> good afternoon
<inetpro> 20/01 06:30:13 <chilicuil> nlsthzn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1550961/ =P
<inetpro> more readable: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1551425/plain/
<inetpro> Kilos: ^^ there you have the details
<Kilos> hi inetpro ty
<Kilos> ai
<inetpro> Maaz: site http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/ up
<Maaz> inetpro: *blink*
<inetpro> Maaz: site pad.ubuntu-uk.org up
<Maaz> inetpro: Sorry...
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> oops
<inetpro> Maaz: is pad.ubuntu-uk.org down
<Maaz> inetpro: Yes, http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/ is down (Server is not responding)
<Kilos> we dont make mistakes
<Kilos> only when we do something wrong
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: sure thing
<inetpro> Kilos: sorry
<Kilos> oh inetpro ty those commands worked like a dream
<inetpro> commands?
<Kilos> rsync and cp to server
<inetpro> ah you mean the rsync stuffs
<Kilos> ya ya
<inetpro> np
<Kilos> hey fix Maaz and QA
<inetpro> fix?
<Kilos> they cant do the currency thing anymore
<Kilos> one burps and the other says The tubes are clogged!
<inetpro> Maaz: google 1 usd in rands
<Maaz> inetpro: "XE: (ZAR/USD) South African Rand to US Dollar Rate" http://www.xe.com/ucc/convert/?Amount=1&From=ZAR&To=USD :: "Convert United States Dollar to South African Rand | USD to ZAR ..." http://themoneyconverter.com/USD/ZAR.aspx :: "Convert South African Rand to United States Dollar | ZAR to USD ..." http://themoneyconverter.com/ZAR/USD.aspx :: "Exchange Rates
<Maaz> Graph (South African Rand, US Dollar) - X-Rates" http://www.x-rates.com/graph/?from=ZAR&t…
<Kilos> it used to work with convert or exchange
<inetpro> Kilos: I know
<inetpro> but you can't blame the bot all the time
<Kilos> fix it
<inetpro> it's the other side where things change
<Kilos> do they fetch that info from some site?
<inetpro> yebo yes
<inetpro> like the weather
<Kilos> oh no
<inetpro> due to a lack of proper standards on these things
<inetpro> everyone love reinventing the wheel
<inetpro> and on top of that, when they've reinvented the wheel they love doing it again
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> we need to advertise the
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> saying
<Kilos> if its not broke dont fix it
<Kilos> not_found, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1551425/plain/
<Kilos> dunno how one will get past the time diffs though
<Kilos> inetpro, 46mm rain total so far
<Kilos> and others are washing away
<inetpro> Kilos: that's nice
<inetpro> still less than me though
 * inetpro goes to check the latest
<Kilos> hehe hoe grooter die sonde hoe grooter die genade
 * inetpro now had 63mm since Friday
<Kilos> lekker
<inetpro> Kilos: ai!
 * inetpro het die genade nodig
<Kilos> dubbletjies gaan baljaar
<Kilos> helfde van die plot is dubbltjies en boete bos
<Kilos> en rug te seer om te grou
<not_found> thx uncle Kilos saw the links
<Kilos> hmm found himself again i see
<theblazehen-phon> Hi all
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen-phon> How are you ?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<theblazehen-phon> Good
<Kilos> i dunno if you were still here last night. them mexicans are 8 hours behind us
<theblazehen-phon> What happened ?
<Kilos> wesnoth, urban terror & 
<Kilos> assaultcube.
<Kilos> those are the games
<theblazehen-phon> Did it happen already ?
<theblazehen-phon> Nvm
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen-phon> I did a dumb
<Kilos> what?
<theblazehen-phon> Nvm
<Kilos> thats never mind hey?
<theblazehen-phon> Yes
<Kilos> ah ok
<theblazehen-phon> Yea
<Kilos> where is your school?
<Kilos> excuse my nosiness
<theblazehen-phon> In centurion
<theblazehen-phon> No problem
<Kilos> ah you a gautengalenger
<theblazehen-phon> Yep :)
<theblazehen-phon> Where you from ?
<Kilos> pta
<theblazehen-phon> Ok 
<Kilos> born here grew here went to natal for many years and ended back here
<theblazehen-phon> Haha ok.
<theblazehen-phon> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14415881/how-to-pair-socks-from-a-pile-efficiently
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi charl__ 
<charl__> hi Kilos 
<theblazehen-phon> Hi charl_
<charl__> good afternoon/evening all
<charl__> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<charl__> hi theblazehen-phon 
<charl__> haven't been around for a while, been down with a cold, almost recovered from it now
<charl__> how's it going?
<Kilos> charl__, how does a cold affect your pc and fingers
<charl__> Kilos: hehe :) i just didn't feel like doing much i guess
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl__!
<charl__> Maaz: thanks!
<Maaz> charl__: Sure
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> must been a bad cold
<Kilos> you got a long tail
<charl__> lol, yeah apparently one user is using charl and another charl_ so i got charl__
<charl__> irssi does that automatically
<Kilos> told you to register your nick
<charl__> it just uses my unix username
<Kilos> no one ever listens to me
<charl__> it's interesting, somebody from south africa (i can see from the last known IP address) registered charl and haven't used it for 20 weeks
<Kilos> they stole my bots nick as well
<charl__> but freenode keeps all nickname registrations on
<charl__> i don't care really, most of the networks i use don't even allow nickname registration
<Kilos> ya they registered my bots nick as well
<Kilos> swine
<charl__> the person using charl currently (without identifying to nickserv) is a swede and charl_ is used by somebody behind a bnc
<charl__> the benefit i have is i always irc from charl.eu so you know it's me regardless of the nickname :)
<charl__> that was really the way irc was supposed to work in the first place
<charl__> nickserv was a hack that was added in later
<Kilos> oh ya
<charl__> besides, like i said, most of the networks i use don't even have a nickserv
<charl__> but you know which is me regardless of the network due to the hostname
<charl__> hi zeref 
<charl__> Kilos: so how have you been keeping?
<Kilos> good ty charl installed server on other pc and been trying to learn iptables and ssh
<charl__> nice
<charl__> some powerful stuff, ssh and iptables
<charl__> i am still amazed at how versatile ssh can be
<Kilos> yip
<charl__> iptables is also pretty powerful
<charl__> especially when you start with nat routing and such
<Kilos> actually very lekker using ssh
<Kilos> just would like to see a gui there now and again
<charl__> a long time ago i used to play with radvd and stuff for ipv6, which replaces nat routing
<charl__> also quite good entertainment
<Kilos> whenever i try something new all the guys sigh  and hide
<charl__> i am watching a video about a dutch guy who collects old gaming consoles, he has an amazing collection already
<charl__> http://tweakers.net/video/6995/gathering-of-the-tweakers-consoleverzamelaar-jva18.html
<charl__> heh he has stuff i didn't even knew existed :D
<Kilos> im watching the sardine runs in sa
<Kilos> on tv3 
<Kilos> one of natures great events its classed as
<Symmetria> my god
<Symmetria> I found somewhere that still uses iburst
<theblazehen-phon> Is that still a thing ?
<Symmetria> yes, the guest house Im staying in uses it :(
<Symmetria> hahahahahahaha omg my dad is pissed at me, this company was sending him emails in formats he couldnt open
<Symmetria> so he told them to send it to me but didnt tell me I'd be getting shit from them
<Symmetria> so I got spam from them as far as I was concerned
<Symmetria> so I sent back this really snotty reply that said "Don't spam me, its illegal under the ECT act, you're south african, and I'll nail your spamming ass to the wall"
<Symmetria> ;p
<Symmetria> ROTFL
 * Symmetria thinks its very funny
<Mezenir> disowned
<Symmetria> hahaha then my dad sends me an email zomg, they are saying you verbally abused them, how can you be so nasty, blah blah blah
<Symmetria> Im like, thats what happens when I get b.s 
<charl__> nn all
<smile> :d
<Cantide> '-'/
 * Kilos waves
 * smile waves back
<smile> :)
<smile> I don't think you will see me waving, Kilos :p
 * Cantide tsunamis
<smile> I'm too far away ;)
<Kilos> haha
<smile> Cantide: :o
<Cantide> >.<
<Kilos> naand magtie 
<magtie> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> see inetpro we need a greeter bot here
<inetpro> ai
<inetpro> wat's fout?
<Kilos> 20.15 ^^
<inetpro> Kilos: nee man
<Kilos> wat nee?
<Kilos> thats a lost member
<inetpro> somtyds wil iemand ook net kyk hoe dinge werk
<inetpro> sonder dat iemand inmeng
<Kilos> ja maar as niks werk nie loop hulle
<Kilos> sjoe ek sukkel
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> net gou kinders in die bed kry
<Kilos> k
<Kilos> Cantide, you here?
<Kilos> was it you asked how to turn off pc from cli months ago?
<Cantide> i am here >_>what's up?
<inetpro> ok Kilos, what's up doc?
<inetpro> what's happenin in ubuntu-za land?
<Kilos> someone had some hassles months ago and couldnt shutdown from cli and all i had was sudo reboot
<Kilos> just tried sudo shutdown now on server
<Kilos> failed then looked more and sudo poweroff works
<inetpro> Kilos: shutdown -r now
<inetpro> Kilos: man shutdown
<Kilos> lol the suggestions were -P and -h
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> -r to reboot
<inetpro> -h to halt
<Kilos> sudo reboot works kiff
<Cantide> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/shutdown-ubuntu-linux-computer/
<inetpro> the shutdown command is better
<Kilos> shutdown now stops something but doesnt switch off
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/73696/what-is-the-proper-terminal-way-to-shutdown
<Kilos> sahame i been tapping the power button once then it actually goes through the motions
<Kilos> shame as well
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> it actually does it nicely
<Kilos> just a quick tap
<Kilos> now poweroff works too and i will try the -h option
<inetpro> Kilos: and if your box is locked away in a different room?
<Kilos> well duh. why you think i been googling
<Kilos> you know i hate google
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> nou lag hy
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> anyway back to greeter bot
<Kilos> we need one
<Kilos> we lost stepan now
<inetpro> Kilos: what I need is a new car
<Kilos> greeter bot is cheaper
<inetpro> these things are so damn costly it's not funny
<Kilos> yip cars arent for everyone anymore
<Kilos> hard to fit family on scooter though
 * inetpro is looking for a 7 seater to replace a very old Opel Zafira
<Kilos> that car you were here with?
<inetpro> just about impossible to find something decent for a good price
<Kilos> get n kombi
<inetpro> Kilos: at what price?
<Kilos> or hiace
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> try one of the neighbouring states
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> they got lotsa cheap vehicles
 * inetpro needs a Sesfikile
<Kilos> they were expensive when they were still here
<Kilos> whats that
<inetpro> 16 seater
<Kilos> hiace
<inetpro> no more hiace here
<Kilos> land ponde
<inetpro> there's a quantum
<Kilos> mini bus they are called
<inetpro> starting at R368,900
<Kilos> eeek
<Kilos> you gonna have to get another job
<inetpro> then there's a Innova starting at R276,200
<Kilos> 2 jobs will cover vehicle costs but maybe not doctor bills too
<Kilos> thats 7 times what i sold my house for in 98
<Kilos> 88
<inetpro> then there's the Avanza starting at R160,100
<Kilos> what is it
<Kilos> what make
<inetpro> and that one doesn't compare with the zafira
<inetpro> Kilos: these are all Toyota
<Kilos> ah toyotas are quite good nowadays
<inetpro> gimme something else to look at
<inetpro> those are all to pricey
<Kilos> merc makes one
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> methinks around 500k
<inetpro> jaja
<Kilos> how about hyundai
<inetpro> H1?
<Kilos> look on bidorbuy
<inetpro> that's a very nice vehicle
<inetpro> but is over 300K
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> try tata
<inetpro> Kilos: which one?
<Kilos> have they got minibusses
<Kilos> or panel vans
<Kilos> im not sure what modern vehicles are called
<inetpro> Kilos: I can get a 38 seater from Tata
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> then you can charge bus fair
<Kilos> price?
<inetpro> or a 27/28 seater
<inetpro> only on Request a Quote basis
<Kilos> no 16 seeters?
<inetpro> Kilos: don't think they have
<Kilos> ya well fone them tomorrow
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: my family is not that big
<Kilos> tell them you want discount for the extra 10 seats you arent gonna use
<Kilos> you can use it for school sports trips etc
<Kilos> and charge the school
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> yous are only 4 in the family
<Kilos> why you want a 16 seater
<Kilos> ai
<inetpro> no I need a 7 seater
<inetpro> 4 kids plus the ouma
<inetpro> very tough predicament
<Kilos> and a big boot then too
<inetpro> yep
<inetpro> exactly that
<Kilos> oumas cart lotsa padkos
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> and /me is tired of old vehicles 
<inetpro> costs to much to keep on the road now
<Kilos> been there done that
<inetpro> so please give me a solution
<Kilos> new ones cost more
<Kilos> check service fees
<Kilos> coupla grand per service
 * inetpro ponders keeping the old one and just getting a small new vehicle as a 2nd car
<Kilos> yip
<inetpro> so which do I choose
<inetpro> ?
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> choices, choices,..
<inetpro> tough predicament
 * inetpro hates having to choose
<Kilos> i had good service from vw's
 * inetpro must choose wisely
<Kilos> yip making skuld is frightening
<inetpro> exactly
<Kilos> tell your wife to decide
<inetpro> haha
<Kilos> then you got someone to blame
 * Kilos hides
<inetpro> you better hide very far away
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> and don't let the kids choose either
<Kilos> go flip a coin by her and say she just decided
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> my daughter likes the Chrysler Grand Voyager
<Kilos> lovely vehicle
<Kilos> not cheap
<Kilos> and V8's eat juice
<inetpro> Kilos: that is only R464,990 for the cheapest model
<Kilos> rofl
<inetpro> and she wanted the full house one 
<Kilos> tell your daughter she must stand at the gate every day for 4 years and sell chickens and eggs
<inetpro> think it was the one going at R659,990
<Kilos> kids have rich tastes
<inetpro> that was when I was looking for a cheap fiat yesterday :-)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> my sis rides a small uno
<Kilos> very light on juice
<inetpro> ai
<inetpro> you still get them even?
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> i think they got new names too
<inetpro> like a Fiat Pop
<inetpro> not very practical
<Kilos> things are hard with a family
 * inetpro loves the look and feel of the Kia Picanto
<inetpro> but they have no ABS
<Kilos> so what
<inetpro> compared it to the Ford Figo which has ABS at about the same price
<Kilos> cant you drive
<inetpro> haha
<Kilos> or you also got a checkers license
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> abs is a modern thing
<Kilos> and there are more road accidents now with all the modern stuff
<inetpro> it sure is nice to have
<Kilos> spose more vehicles is why
<Kilos> man
<Kilos> you dont even feel its not there if you can drive
<Kilos> go practise onna skid pan
<Kilos> im not a ford fan
<Kilos> fabrikaat onbekend reparasies daagliks
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> so what do you like?
<inetpro> please don't tell me VW
<Kilos> or first on rubbish dump
<Kilos> i tust vw
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Polo Vivo?
<Kilos> got over 250 thou on 16v jetta and over 500 thou on first gli
<Kilos> s/justtrust/g
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> s/just/trust/g
<Kilos> you dunno the song
<Kilos> vee double you and me , we all believe in quality
<inetpro> they not the same any more
<Kilos> prove it
<Kilos> what changed
<inetpro> "When VW dropped the iconic CitiGolf from its line-up in 2010, the company’s marketing bigwigs ingeniously replaced it with a rehashed fourth-generation Polo dubbed Polo Vivo"
<inetpro> http://topcar.co.za/road-tests/comparisons/toyota-etios-vs-rivals/
<Kilos> used to be a matter of pride with them
<inetpro> VERDICT: "...the Ford Figo wins. Yes, it’s the cheapest car in this company but it’s also the most versatile, covering all key areas with aplomb."
<inetpro> anyway, now you know what I did yestedray
<Kilos> topcar did a test for a tv show and didnt cart a family around in it for a few years
<Kilos> lol
<smile> byee :)
<Kilos> toods smile 
<Kilos> sleep tight
 * inetpro head is still spinning from the multitude of options
<smile> thanks Kilos :) good night
<inetpro> bye smile
<smile> bye inetpro, lekker slaap
<smile> :)
<Kilos> tough decision inetpro and you stuck with it for years
<inetpro> Kilos: exactly
<inetpro> but I tired of sukkeling
<Kilos> get 5 scooters
<inetpro> brilliant idea
<Kilos> small kids on backpack
<inetpro> Kilos: and ouma making the wheelies
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> my mom used to ride with me on the bmw and moto guzzi
<inetpro> sjoe
<Kilos> my dad had his own 125 scrambler thing but she wouldnt ride with him
<Kilos> said he was too wintie
<Kilos> sjoe late again. night all sleep tight
<Kilos> Maaz, announce Meeiting tomorrow night all. no excuses not to be here
<Maaz> Announcement from Kilos! Meeiting tomorrow night all. no excuses not to be here
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> meeting too
#ubuntu-za 2014-01-13
<Kilos> morning all
<kbmonkey> morning
<Kilos> morning kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hello Kilos 
<kbmonkey> another monday for us working folk!
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> hi bduk1 
<nuvolari> o/ oh hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> hi there nuvolari 
<nuvolari> how are you?
<Kilos> good ty and you laddy
<bduk1> More Kilos  and others
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> o/
<kbmonkey> hi ho hi ho its off to work I go
<Kilos> have a good day kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> you too Kilos !
<Kilos> ty
<nuvolari> I'm good thanks oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> hi nlsthzn, bduk1 
<Kilos> inetpro, morning 17mm
<nuvolari> hi kbmonkey!
<nlsthzn> morning all
<Kilos> sjoe ians zte modem that dont work on windows flies here
<Kilos> downloaded an is with an average speed of 502 kB/s
<Kilos> s/is/iso
<Kilos> that was a good swop for me for my arab alcatel modem
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> where is the british ianian ocean territory?
<Kilos> i see thats where our guest lurker is
<Squirm> morning
<inetpro> Kilos: 6mm
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> at least you got something hey
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> I see the meetings have been shifted to Tuesdays
<Kilos> correct
<Kilos> so maiacan join us as well and hopefully a couple more
<Kilos> mondays was bad for some
<mazal> k
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> !
<Kilos> morning tumbleweed you must keep us informed of your plans please 
<Kilos> im scared if you go stateside you will also just lurk here like the crash kid
<Kilos> hi liamT long time no see
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> ohi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<Kilos> hes lagging a bit today
<liamT> y
<charl> hi liamT 
<liamT> moaning everyone
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<charl> this is nice: https://www.useotrproject.org/
<charl> "The USE OTR Project aims at improving security, encryption and usability of open source instant messengers (IM). Our goal is simple: better security, usability and encryption of existing IM software. "
<charl> i actually want to attend this: https://fosdem.org/2014/schedule/event/postfix_lessons_learned_and_recent_developments/
<charl> "Postfix open source mail server - lessons learned and recent developments"
<Kilos> hi JoTraGo 
<charl> that's by a guy called Wietse Venema, a dutch guy who is behind postfix
<Kilos> i need to power down to remove dvdrom
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> oh my
<charl> wb Kilos, psyatw 
<psyatw> ty charl
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<Kilos> ty psyatw stupid modem disconnected
<Kilos> ohi psyatw 
<Kilos> ty charl 
<Kilos> oh the guest left without saying one word
<Kilos> hi drussell hows davy
<drussell> Kilos: struggling through Monday morning ;o)
<drussell> Kilos: how's you?
<Kilos> good ty drussell heavy weekend?
<Kilos> :_)
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> :-)
<drussell> Kilos: hehe good weekend yeah ;o)
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> hmm... mazal crashed something
<Kilos> wb bduk1 mazal  wat het julle gebreek?
<mazal> Wassie ons nie , ouens het ons krag getrip
<Kilos> ai!
<bduk1> Ons breek nie iets wat reg is nie ons kyk net hoekom werk dit en dan breek dit gewoonlik self
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: raining here in town
<Kilos> wow hotashel here
<nuvolari> even by the sea it's dry :-/
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> nuvolari, nice to have you back with us again
<Kilos> what is the advantage of using a 64bit iso over a 32bit iso
<inetpro> Kilos: with a 64bit system you can fit 64bits of information into one contiguous space of ram
<Kilos> so it should be faster right inetpro ?
<Kilos> but also use more resources
<inetpro> on a 32bit system the same 64 bits of info would have to be split up into different places in memory
<inetpro> if you split up information into different spaces you need to keep track of it
<inetpro> yes, speed is one factor
<Kilos> how many factors are there
<Kilos> like do you run kde 64bit
<inetpro> yes I do
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> ok sir ty very much. that explains it nicely
<Kilos> how much ram you got
<inetpro> with 64bit you you can use more than 4GB of ram effectively
<Kilos> aha 
<inetpro> with a 32bit system, if you have more than 4GB of RAM it goes for a waste
<Kilos> goes to waste
<inetpro> yep
<Kilos> ty i understand it a bit better now. basically its moving 64bits at a time instead of 32
<inetpro> yebo
<Kilos> gracias
<Kilos> we had no rain
 * Kilos sighs
<Kilos> today i mean, why does it go wash the town and not come here
<nlsthzn> pae?
<nlsthzn> used to be 32-bit systems couldn't address more memory than 4gb... that not the case anymore...
 * nlsthzn is just saying as he passes through... weeeeeeeeee.....
<Kilos> pae?
<nlsthzn> pae kernels can address more than 4gb memory even though 32-bit
<Kilos> through
<inetpro> in principle, a 64-bit microprocessor can address 16 exabytes of memory
<Kilos> so what kernel has 12.04 got
<inetpro> in practice, it is less than that
<nlsthzn> that is a lot of 1's and 0's :p
<Kilos> how does one check how much ram is being used?
<Kilos> whew is everything still in binary
<Kilos> thats what its called hey?
<inetpro> Kilos: that is what bits are, just 1's and 0's
<nlsthzn> there are 10 types of people in the world, those that understand binary and those tired of this joke
<nlsthzn> Kilos, use top in terminal
<inetpro> Kilos: free
<inetpro> just type 'free' and enter on the cli
<nlsthzn> sweet... I suck at cli
<nlsthzn> I still have a gig free
<nlsthzn> btw uncle Kilos ... will be phoning about your package tomorrow so will let you know
<Kilos> cool ty nlsthzn 
<Kilos> lets hold them thumbs hey
<Kilos> Mem:       2029048    1701880     327168          0     127228     807096
<Kilos> -/+ buffers/cache:     767556    1261492
<Kilos> Swap:      5890804          0    5890804
<Kilos> so im not even using the 2g ram 
<Kilos> and no swap
<Kilos> maybe with media running it would i spose
<nlsthzn> not everything uses or needs lots of ram
<nlsthzn> currently browsers with many tabs eats lots of ram and also games
 * nlsthzn goes to have dinner
<Kilos> oh ya i saw other day opera was using lots of cpu too
<Kilos> enjoy nlsthzn 
<Kilos> dankie inetpro 
<Kilos> :-)
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/kingston-1tb-usb-sale,25658.html
<magespawn> good evening all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> you on the fone thing?
<magespawn> nah the laptop linked through the tablet
<Kilos> aha
<magespawn> typing would never be this fast or accurate on the tablet
<magespawn> so what is up today?
<magespawn> i finally got bonamanzi back on adsl today
<magespawn> so all is good with the world
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> all quiet here again today
<Kilos> looks like gotango killed his lappy
<Kilos> or blew his data
<magespawn> whoops
<magespawn> lets hope it is the data
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> worked too hard convincing him
<Kilos> and ian just opened the admin user on my win7
<Kilos> tango coulda done that to unlock the lappy
<Kilos> i didnt know
<magespawn> yes he could, i also did not think of that
<Kilos> so crazy windows is. need passwd to login as me but as admin it goes straight in
<magespawn> yup that is the default admin, that is the problem with windows
<magespawn> or rather that is one of the problems with windows, and most people do not know about that
<Kilos> i should have watched ho he did it
<magespawn> you can password protect it, then you have no back door if something goes wrong
<Kilos> i dont need passwd protection here methinks
<Kilos> only i touch my pcs and dont go online with windows
<magespawn> most people who know about the admin will know other ways around passwords
<Kilos> he needs to know these things to do his work i spose
<magespawn> it is very useful when people lock themselves out of their pc, or you need to get in for other reasons
<Kilos> ya he needs to get in to sort the software for scanners and things
<Kilos> but he dont tell me come learn he just does it on the quiet
<Kilos> kids sigh
<magespawn> i am sure you can google it
<Kilos> most likely yeah
<Kilos> but dont need it 
<Kilos> was trying to turn off e220 cddrive thing
<Kilos> made no diffs in my user or admin
<Kilos> and i dunno what to do with minicom
<magespawn> it won't, i think  it is the software on the on the e220
<Kilos> got to where it says run a script but all i want is one command to switch off the cd thing
<Kilos> ya its read only but there are commands to stop it
<Kilos> AT ^ U2DIAG = 0 (device-only modem)
<Kilos> that should kill the storage side
<Kilos> i would prefer to format the storage part
<magespawn> what exactly are you trying to do?
<Kilos> its running on mobile partner but still opens the vmclite stuff
<Kilos> maybe its the 2 things clashing that cause it to timeout
<magespawn> i see, then you can use the mobile partner to flash the e220
<Kilos> i want to remove the vmc lit
<Kilos> yessir
<Kilos> the voda stuff being read only causes the prob i think
<Kilos> ians zte has same prob
<Kilos> cant even get drivers for win working because of it
<Kilos> so i swopped him my arab modem
<magespawn> if you go to the manufacturer's website they usually have the stock software to flash the modem
<Kilos> i did it on the e220 but vmclite stays there
<magespawn> that is strange
<Kilos> i was thinking of chowning the thing
<Kilos> itd like embedded
<magespawn> try the software from the @lantic website
<Kilos> or locked
<magespawn> let me get the link
<Kilos> i think i did magespawn 
<Kilos> i also used the huawei flash upgrade thing
<magespawn> oh wow, that persistent 
<Kilos> it works fine but im sure that vmclite is what is making it timeout
<Kilos> ive flashed it about 7 times
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> but im sure our gsm guy will throw a hint or 2 sometime
<Kilos> superfly, can one chown an e220 so the storage isnt read only?
<superfly> no
<Kilos> how does one do it then
<Kilos> hi Gotango 
<Gotango> hi Kilos
<Kilos> you worked some today?
 * Gotango : Time to dismantle a desktop pc = 5 minutes . Time to dismantle an hp laptop 3 hours lol
<Kilos> airvents and bows
<Kilos> ya they terrible things
<Gotango> Yeah , i managed to completely open this thing and reach the heat sink and took out the fan :0
<Kilos> everything clean now?
<Gotango> There was a thick layer of dust blocking the heat sink where the fan blew air out
<Gotango> Yes
<Gotango> Almost like new
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> and now we see the heat prob is cured
<Kilos> did you add some vents?
<Kilos> with good planning vents could be used to allow blowing inside clean with air
<Gotango> Well i cant almost hear the fan now, its like it blew on win7, and the heat , well most of its gone , but still hotter than on win7 idle
<Kilos> once you got the drivers it should be fine
<magespawn> hey Gotango 
<Gotango> I hop the drivers will help
<Gotango> Hey magespawn
<Gotango> hope*
<magespawn> that dust thing is a common problem with older machines
<Kilos> nice thing with desktops you can add blowers
<Gotango> Everything is packed extremely tight though , i cant even find a place to make vents to let air in
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> p4s got places to mount 3 fans
<Gotango> Ya magespawn , 4 years of dust
<magespawn> there should be enough events
<Gotango> The only incoming air vent is underneath the lappy, and the fan is locked into the cpu only to cool that
<magespawn> in the bios there should be something that might allow you to see the temp and fan speeds when the system is running
<Gotango> So i got the lappy now 3 centimeters in the air to let the air come in from the bottom. HP really did bad work on the ventilation
<magespawn> maybe one of those laptop stands would be a good idea
<Kilos> you could try gluing some rubber feet on
<Gotango> Oh i forgot to see there magespawn , thanks i will take a look later
<Gotango> There is rubber feet on the corners of the lappy, but those only give 3mm space for air to get through
<Kilos> like they use for door stops
<Kilos> you know them black rubber things with a screw hole in the centre
<Gotango> But i'm happy most of the heat and fan abuse is gone :)
<Kilos> yay that makes me happy too
<Kilos> you been hard work for a ballie
<Gotango> lol :D
<Kilos> oh and we worked out how to unlock all the windows stuff
<Kilos> haha
<Gotango> What windows stuff
<Kilos> all the stuff that showed as locked when we tried to resize it
<Kilos> p0artitions 
<Kilos> partitions too
<Gotango> A little too late now lol
<Gotango> But me not going back to windows
<Kilos> yeah 
<Kilos> i didnt know how to unlock anything on 7
<Kilos> im glad to hear that
<Gotango> Glad you worked it out, now you can teach another newbie 
<Kilos> no man ill just tell them to boot from ubuntu cd and choose erase and use the entire disk
<Gotango> haha
<Kilos> hehe
<Gotango> You convinced me 
<Kilos> ya but we first tried to save your 7
<Kilos> its now your job to teach the next newbie
<Gotango> Ya , but 7 was on its death bed already
<Kilos> oh we just filled the grave
<Gotango> hmm, i will try :)
<Gotango> I even did a silent prayer before tossing the coffin in
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> now its just telkom sim then you are mobile
<magespawn> if you boot from a live cd you can mount the windows drive and copy any files that you need, there various other tool like TRD
<magespawn> TrinityRescueDisk
<Gotango> Yeah will do that this week Kilos, Telkom mobile better be active here
<Kilos> hope so
<Gotango> I already saved all the stuff  i needed from windows magespawn. All my fav stuff to do is now on ubuntu
<magespawn> quote from a friend "if Bill a dollar for every time I rebooted windows... Oh wait he does."
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> cool Gotango 
<Gotango> Did'nt have a spare HDD though
<magespawn> i remember the conversation
<Gotango> Saved it to memory card then put it on ubuntu
<Kilos> there are now 1TB usb sticks available
<Gotango> lol
<Kilos> only %1300
<Kilos> $1300
<magespawn> or maybe $
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> madness you can get a hdd for less
<Kilos> 3TB for that price i think
<magespawn> ahh yes but the size Kilos, the size
<Kilos> at times im like yanks
<Kilos> bigger is better
<Gotango> I would want an SSD for the speedof it, the size is not so important
<Kilos> whew those things are costly
<Gotango> If you got lots of video's , songs, and programs, games, then a regular  HDD is best
<magespawn> cheapest storage by far for size, and getting cheaper too
<magespawn> well apart from things like tape
<Gotango> True magespawn. For a software developer type of person though an SSD will be perfect
<Kilos> why?
<magespawn> i get used to doing things slowly
<magespawn> SSD's are fast
<Kilos> ssd's are for okes like Symmetria 
<Gotango> lol, only museums use tape still right ?
<magespawn> there was a few years ago a ram drive built on a pci card that was blazing fast
<Kilos> yeah but what for
<magespawn> tapes are still used by some for off site backups of company data
<Kilos> we are limited by our internet
<magespawn> you could set the ram drive to be the swop partition of your hard drive
<magespawn> well if you have money then you can get almost anything
<Kilos> ya ram is fast
<Kilos> money?
<Kilos> whats that
<magespawn> indeed
<magespawn> need to win the lotto or something
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> wb Gotango 
<Gotango> ty Kilos
<Gotango> closed tab by accident
<Kilos> oh lotsa tabs open on opera also uses lots of cpu
<Kilos> haha
<Gotango> I only got 5 tabs open though, max is 10 for me
<Gotango> Have to use opera for my dev stuff, i assume its more efficient than firefox and chrome
<Kilos> all browser i mean
<Kilos> im sure the fox uses even more
<magespawn> i have managed to crash a pc by opening too many tabs in firefox
<Kilos> ive used opera for a few years now and happy with it
<Gotango> I dont like the extra background processes of firefox and chrome
<Kilos> whew magespawn 
<Gotango> Opera has none of that
<Kilos> there is another one on ubuntu Gotango 
<Kilos> might be lighter
<Gotango> Chromium Kilos ?
<Kilos> no
<magespawn> Iceweasel
<Kilos> im thinking
<Gotango> Thats bad magespawn
<Kilos> midori?
<Gotango> Its still webkit 
<Gotango> never heard of that
<Kilos> Midori is a lightweight web browser based on WebKit.
<Kilos> then there are links and lynx
<Kilos> cli browsers
<Kilos> and elinks i think
<Kilos> those are good for capped peeps
<Kilos> no popups or adds
<Kilos> only text
<Gotango> Nah i will stick with the old opera , webkit engines ask too much from the system
<Gotango> I will only use a webkit broswer to test some things, then close them
<Gotango> browser*
<Gotango> lol , only text ?
<magespawn> yup no pictures
<Gotango> Must be a 12 year old who made that 
<magespawn> and no formatting either
<Gotango> lol
<magespawn> Lynx
<magespawn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lynx_(web_browser)
<Kilos> also when you want to download large things you use wget
<Gotango> Damn , and the lynx is my fav animal
<Kilos> ai!
<Gotango> wget, is like a download manager Kilos
<Kilos> rooikat lam vreter
<Kilos> in cli man wget
<Gotango> i know
<Kilos> you run it from terminal with the link
<Gotango> I used to just throw the link into a gui DM, then it downloaded lol
<Kilos> wget is fast
<Kilos> faster than using a browser
<Kilos> and uses min resources
<Gotango> I guess so
<Kilos> i use it for getting isos
<Gotango> I did everything with opera
<inetpro> Kilos: wget is not necessarily faster than the browser 
<Kilos> and with -c in the command it will fetch whats missing if your internet drops
<magespawn> and can started and stopped, and can restart if disconnected
<inetpro> good evening
<magespawn> man wget
<magespawn> hey inetpro
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<magespawn> hah that is funny
<Gotango> Hi inetpro
<Kilos> inetpro, what does not necessarily mean?
<Kilos> surely its faster or slower
<inetpro> have you compared it?
<Kilos> what outside factors affect it
<Kilos> do you use it?
<inetpro> I use both ways
<Kilos> and?
<inetpro> horses for courses 
<inetpro> downloading via the browser is not slow
<Kilos> oh apples for apples thing?
<Kilos> i downloaded xfce by accident
<inetpro> at least I have never seen a significant difference in speed 
<Kilos> 450m about
<Kilos> with opera
<inetpro> s/significant/noticeable/
<Kilos> average speed 502kB/s
<Kilos> now no more data
<inetpro> comparing speeds is much more complicated than than
<Kilos> yeah i think so
<Kilos> you cant i think because different times net gives different results
<inetpro> exactly
<Kilos> and maybe just when you wanna test 500 peeps also want to
<inetpro> and there are many factors involved
<inetpro> nou verstaan jy
<Kilos> ja
<inetpro> fact is wget is a very handy utility for downloading stuff
<Kilos> you could only compare speeds if they were between 2 pcs connected with eth
<inetpro> but it's not the only one out there
<Kilos> other than wget?
<inetpro> another very nice one is curl
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> man curl
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> not installed so no man curl
<Kilos> so we
<Kilos> dont give more now man wget works kiff
<inetpro> no worries, there are some overlaps in functionality, but they are not meant to do exactly the same things
<inetpro> they both have plenty of options
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> im  sure you come with man this and man that just to torment me
<magespawn> just the mention of man is enough to bring inetpro 
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> man is your friend
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> your friend
<Kilos> like google
<magespawn> indeed especially when dealing with toasters
<inetpro>  curl vs Wget http://daniel.haxx.se/docs/curl-vs-wget.html
<Kilos> ai! he doesnt give up does he
<inetpro> my point is, even on a page like that, there is no comparison on speed
<Kilos> ja ja
<magespawn> you would need a controlled environment to do a pure speed test, which would render it null and void anyway
<Kilos> yeah
<inetpro> magespawn: thank you
<inetpro> ai!
<magespawn> a bit like how far can a wifi link cover etc
<magespawn> i notice a speed difference on the work link to town just when the leaves of the trees are wet
<Kilos> yean and will be better in midwinter too
<Kilos> magespawn, what distance you getting wifi over
<Kilos> with boosters between ?
<Kilos> wget rocks for fetching isos
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> Maaz tell Kilos I am using two Nanobridge M5 from Ubiquiti http://www.ubnt.com/airmax
<Maaz> magespawn: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<magespawn> Maaz tell Kilos about 5kms
<Maaz> magespawn: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<inetpro> magespawn: that is not wifi
<inetpro> don't confuse kilos
<magespawn> no it isn't, but i am not sure how else to explain it inetpro
<inetpro> just call it wireless
<magespawn> okay wilco
<inetpro> wifi is a wireless local network (WLAN)
<magespawn> i have users who think that because they can connect to the work wifi they can get out onto the internet
<inetpro> more precisely, products using the IEEE 802.11 WLAN standards are marketed under the Wi-Fi brand name
<inetpro> he would love to connect his home with the free wifi points around the city
<inetpro> unfortunately that won't work
<magespawn> so maybe W-WLAN then
<magespawn> do they protect them? or signal problems?
<inetpro> well they are local to whichever area 
<inetpro> wifi is typically restricted to a short range of just 20m
<inetpro> though with new technology it probably goes further by now
<magespawn> indeed i have a couple of engenius ap that cover about 50-60  line of site, but a bit pricey
<magespawn> actually i should measure how far they do go, would be nice to know
<magespawn> these ones http://www.engeniustech.com/business-networking/indoor-access-points-client-bridges/16362-ecb150 although i think the ones i have claim 300mbps
<inetpro> interesting
<magespawn> that is just from memory, which can be faulty though
<inetpro> specs: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_802.11
<magespawn> i like the picture of the linksys, i like that software
<magespawn> have not tried the open version yet
<charl> hi magespawn 
<charl> you been scarce, still so busy?
<magespawn> hey charl 
<magespawn> yup
<charl> yes linksys ftw
<magespawn> the work is settling down though
<charl> put down a little linksys like that with some high-gain antennas and you have a long range solution
<charl> i have seen many of them
<magespawn> you have to modify the antennas though, the originals are fixed
<charl> hmmm
<charl> i thought there was a way to just screw off the antennas
<magespawn> not on the original casing, as far as i know
<charl> bah
<charl> what happened to this site http://www.wug.za.net/gallery/
<charl> now it just says forbidden
<charl> they used to have some cool fotos up on there
<magespawn> if you go to the wug site it says it is a new site, so something might have happened to the gallery
<magespawn> hmmm gallery link still forbidden
<charl> nah man it has been like that for ages
<charl> http://www.wug.za.net/pics/installation/1028_100130_171047.jpg
<charl> this one brings back memories, i used to have one of those
<charl> also mounted in a case like that
<charl> what was it called... routerboard or something
<charl> with routeros
<charl> mikrotik that was it
<charl> that's the stuff those are awesome
<magespawn> i have a look at mikrotik but have not had a chance to work with it yet
<charl> they were cheap and really good, the software was good too except to really use it you needed a client application that only ran on windows
<charl> the ssh and web interface were limited
<magespawn> i am finding it is that way with most things
<magespawn> some of the manufacturers have linux software though
<charl> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MikroTik
<charl> wikipedia has some more cool pics
<charl> didn't know they are from latvia though
<charl> it also has a built-in captive portal
<charl> and it allows you to do authentication against radius
<charl> i connected it with freeradius with a mysql backend
<charl> it was quite a trick to get it working because the documentation at the time was terrible
<charl> but once you can authenticate against a mysql database you can add a web interface on top of it to administrate users
<charl> you can build web interfaces against a mysql database very quickly nowadays with tools like spring roo
<magespawn> nice
<magespawn> still need to learn a bit before i get to that level
<charl> this was stuff i was doing back in 2007 but since then i kind-of lost interest in wireless
<charl> i don't even use wireless in my home, i have my laptop connected directly to my cablemodem via ethernet lan cable
<charl> utp
<charl> the company i was doing work for was also very busy with asterisk/sip back then
<charl> making free calls over distance across wifi in africa - beautiful :)
<magespawn> especially with our call charges 
<charl> well the netherlands used to have some of the most expensive call charges in the world
<charl> i don't know if that is still the case though, prices have come down a lot in the last few years
<charl> http://www.nationmaster.com/graph/med_ave_cos_of_loc_cal-media-average-cost-local-call
<charl> oh no that was SMS charges that used to be over the top, something like 0,50 eurocent per sms
<charl> which is why everyone used msn messenger instead of sms back then
<charl> but now there's whatsapp...
<magespawn> i am off too bed 
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2014-01-14
 * Kilos greets
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> plustwo, whats you guys breaking?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> oh my goosie is gonna run again today
<nuvolari> o/ mornings oom Kilos, superfly, plustwo
<Kilos> morning nuvolari 
<bduk1> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi bduk1 
<Kilos> plustwo, maak reg man
<bduk1> Shoe iemand klink kwaai vanmore
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wb inetpro maak reg
<Kilos> sommer nou
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> inetpro_, maak reg
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> goeie more
<inetpro> Kilos: eish!
<Kilos> sjoe inetpro als siek daar maar lyk beter laaste rukkie
<Kilos> wat het jy gebreek?
<inetpro> massive NTP attack
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> from where
<inetpro> from plenty addresses
<inetpro> DDOS
<Kilos> oh so they using other peeps pcs too
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> Hackers Spend Christmas Break Launching Large Scale NTP-Reflection Attacks
<inetpro> looks like they haven't stopped since then
<inetpro> only now they figured that my server also has ntp
<Kilos> i saw that
<Kilos> i wish they would call them crackers
<inetpro> now obviously I need to make a plan to update me ntp service
<inetpro> been running smoothly for ever
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> so evil these peeps are
<inetpro> that is where the firewall comes in handy
<inetpro> whacked them all into a deny rule
<Kilos> good man
<Kilos> my gufw is set to deny all incoming, but i spose you have to have exceptions
<inetpro> well you can't block a legitimate service if you expect people to use it
<inetpro> fortunately mine is not an official outside service for the public
<inetpro> sorry to those who thought they could just use it
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi Gotango 
<Gotango> hi Kilos
<Kilos> if you need help shout quick, i wanna chnge sims
<Kilos> change
<Kilos> hi henkj_ 
<Kilos> with a tail
<Gotango> lol why is that Kilos
<Kilos> i want to use the data on the free one
<Kilos> this one is getting low
<Gotango> oh okay
<Kilos> i go let sheep out quick
<Gotango> 2 is better than 1 then
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> one is my first 8ta sim and the other is the new telkom one with the free 200m data a month
<Kilos> hi vince
<Vince-0> hi
<Kilos> wbb
<Gotango> I dont wana risk R49 though. Will try getting a cheap telkom mobile sim and then see if it works in my modem
<Gotango> Hi Vince-0
<Vince-0> Hi!
<Kilos> hi!
<Gotango> I dont wana risk R49 though. Will try getting a cheap telkom mobile sim and then see if it works in my modem
<Gotango> wb Kilos
<Kilos> ya my first one was 3.99 at checkers i think
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> take your modem with to the shop and let them try it there
<Gotango> I dont think Shoprite or pep stores will do that or can do that though
<Gotango> Thats if they got the telkom mobile sims
<Kilos> i think they all keep all the brands
<Kilos> isnt there a post office near?
<Gotango> Yeah its at the end of the street by me. But they never got anything. The one in town got eveything
<Gotango> Hmm pc is running cool, now the laptops charger is hotter than ever lol
<Kilos> worth a try
<Kilos> lol
<Gotango> I will get a cheap sim tomorow, then test it out, if it dont work then no loss for me, if it does, i do a rain dance :D
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> thats good reasoning
<Kilos> heres a drawing my daughter did for a client
<Kilos> http://imageshack.com/a/img15/3694/osge.jpg
<Gotango> Wow! thats stunning. She's really talented 
<Kilos> looks like a vampire chick
<Kilos> peeps want funny things
<Kilos> and pay for it too
<Gotango> lol thats true, i saw a guy in new york who picks up random rubbish on sidewalks then puts it in glass cubes. People actually pay more than R10000 for it 
<Gotango> His an artist
<Gotango> Well those are people who can afford to spend money on anything that interests them.
<Gotango> Any way to put the notifications popup on the bottom ? It gets in the way alot
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<charl> hi psychicist, Kilos, Gotango 
<Kilos> i dunno how you decide where the popups are shown
<Kilos> mine are also top right
<Kilos> right where my 8ta connection is
<Gotango> Hi charl
<Gotango> Hi psychicist
<Gotango> oh ok, will look on google, maybe its possible
<Kilos> ohi charl 
<henkj_> hi kilos
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Môre oom
<mazal> Ek het baie goeie nuus gelles vanmôre in die Ubuntu newsletter. 14.04 gaan Mate by default in hê :)
<mazal> gelees even
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Hulle moes dit lankal gedoen het
<mazal> Nou kan mens self kies tussen Unity en Mate sonder om dit hoef by te install
<Kilos> ek het net gewoont geraak aan unity
<Kilos> maar dis n goeie plan
<mazal> Jy kan nog steeds Unity gebruik , hy word net bygesit vir die wat nie van Unity hou nie
<Kilos> maar mate is nie so lekker soos gnome2 nie op 10.10
<mazal> Baie goeie besluit in my opinie. Unity het baie users weggejaag
<Kilos> ya baie het gekerm
<mazal> Ten minste word Mate develop , gnome2 is dood
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> maar daar was drie goed bo in 10.10 en in mate moet jy na een van die twee kies om te sien wat was in die derde een
<Kilos> gnome2 was die maklikste van almal
<Kilos> met baie moeite kan mens miskien gnome2 compile vir later releases
<Kilos> maar sal baie werk wees met al die dependancies wat dan ook gedoen moet word
<Kilos> eks al klaar moeg
<mazal> Ja nee ek wil nie meer so baie sukkel nie. Is moeg van sukkel. Soek net 'n stabiele system wat als op werk
<Kilos> lol
<Gotango> oh ok, will look on google, maybe its possible
<Gotango> hmm , reading some bad stuff on unvarified .deb files https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/fatalmistakes#TOC-Never-use-installation-scripts-like-Ultamatix-Ubuntu-Tweak-Ubuntu-Sources-List-Generator-or-Ubuntuzilla
<Gotango> Even the theme files contain malware and trojans :/
<Gotango> An Ubuntu in which both the full Unity/Gnome and the full KDE desktop environments has been installed, turns your system into a hopelessly polluted mess. This pollution will decrease performance and may cause instability and malfunctions.
<Gotango> So much for Xubuntu
<Gotango> Kilos , in synaptic where is the install button after you've marked the application ?
<Kilos> its a green arrow i think
<Kilos> ya says apply
<Kilos> at the top
<Gotango> oh the green check mark 
<Kilos> dont you see apply written there?
<Gotango> What is the : Download package files only option ?
<Gotango> Yes
<Kilos> dont change stuff there
<psyatw> hi Gotango
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<Gotango> Hi psyatw
<Gotango> ok i wont tick that box , just click Apply
<Kilos> that would most likely mean it downloads them but dont install
<Kilos> you see you can also do upgrades from synaptic?
<Kilos> you mark them and then apply
<Kilos> remember all this
<Gotango> oh i see thanks
<Kilos> it can also fix broken packages
<Gotango> Thats good to hear
<Kilos> edit>fix broken
<Kilos> ubuntu rocks
<Kilos> there are some very light weight linux OS's but you need to do more work
<Gotango> Like mint
<Kilos> much smaller
<Gotango> ok
<Kilos> like tinycorelinux. 66m the install iso
<Kilos> but you need adsl to be able to then get the stuff to make 3g work
<Gotango> lol , thats like win 98
<Kilos> smaller i think
<Kilos> i still use 98 sometimes to fix mbr's
<Kilos> command is fdisk /mbr
<Gotango> Nice , i'm sure there's peeps out there that'll use it
<Kilos> xp uses fixmbr and fixboot
<Kilos> in ubuntu there is a tool for it called boot-repair
<Gotango> Thats good 
<Kilos> you can most likely uses gparted now to make a partition at the end of the drive to save stuff on
<Kilos> or even make backups to
<Kilos> but dont play there yet
<Kilos> easier to do when installing
<Gotango> Thats a great thing to do
<Gotango> I see a backup icon in system settings
<Kilos> yes it works kiff
<Kilos> deja-dup
<Kilos> but you need somewhere to backup to
<Gotango> Did it already create the backup partion at install
<Kilos> no
<Gotango> oh ok
<Kilos> you make your own
<Kilos> when installing you dont choose erase disk you choose something else then make your own partitions
<Gotango> I see
<Kilos> like / /home /storage
<Kilos> oh and swap
<Kilos> then if you need to reinstall you dont format your home partition so all your setting and accounts arent lost after installing the app again
<Kilos> sounds wrong that
<Gotango> Hmm , i'm used to reverting to last time the OS worked properly with win7 system restore
<Kilos> after doing reinstall all your settings are saved but you need to install the apps again to use them
<Kilos> ubuntu has a recovery tool
<Kilos> when you boot its under the kernel thing you changed
<Gotango> Yes i saw the ( recovery mode thing ) at boot
<Kilos> but normally running sudo touch /forcefsck fixes things on a reboot
<Kilos> like when a storm is close here but i dont want to go offline i use that command then the power can maar die the pc fixes everything when you boot again
<Gotango> lol, dont you need a ups for that
<Kilos> i have one but the battery packed up
<Kilos> i just buy data and old peeps meds and save slowly for a fast pc
<Gotango> So if the power goes off at random times without you knowing when, does the command still work
<Kilos> the command works on first reboot after your type it in
<Kilos> does what scandisk or chkdsk does
<Kilos> only very very much faster
<Gotango> But you need to be logged in to type the command
<Kilos> yes so like if you see a storm coming you type it in now and forget about it
<Kilos> sometimes ubuntu runs its own check on booting if power just died
<Gotango> If the power shuts down while you were working on the pc, does it continue from where you left off
<Kilos> with what?
<Kilos> if you havent saved stuff you start over
<Kilos> text files you can save at anytime through the job
<Gotango> Ok so sudden power failure wont break ubuntu , like it does windows
<Kilos> always look in file save when you doing big stuff and save now and again
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> part of the ext4 filesystem makes it better especially for power cuts
<Gotango> Reason is i keep my laptop battery in all the time while plugged in AC . I see a drain on the battery capacity, so i wana try taking it out and using ony AC
<Gotango> only*
<Gotango> Thats good
<Kilos> eish that isnt safe i think
<Kilos> dont they warm you to not do that
<Gotango> Only HP does , other laptop manufacturers says its ok
<Kilos> i wish the lappy peeps would advise here
<Kilos> it is a big load on charger for starters
<Gotango> The battery is always cool though
<Kilos> personally i wouldnt remove the battery
<Gotango> Just the charger is hot
<Kilos> they always get hot even cell phone chargers
<Gotango> Ya thats true
<Kilos> if you remove the battery then the charger has to do everything
<Gotango> I see on google people complain of HP chargers getting more hot than other laptop chargers
<Gotango> Maybe thats why the suggest to take out the battery
<Kilos> it will get even hotter then
<Kilos> like with a car
<Gotango> Ya i guess
<Kilos> you can start it then remove the battery and the altenator will keep it going but wont be too long before you buy a new altenator
<Gotango> I have been using it with the battery in for 2 years now, and on full battery charge it lasts about 30 minutes for the battery to drain again
<Gotango> Aah thats interesting
<Kilos> then the battery is tired but will still do its job with charger connected
<Kilos> so start designing and make money for a new battery
<Gotango> Ya , i like to use the battery as a ups for when the powers down i can save my work before switching it off
<Kilos> ya
<Gotango> I will try
<Kilos> arent they supposed to last for hours
<Kilos> 30 mins sucks
<Kilos> just enough time to save everything
<Gotango> yes , but the battery degrades faster when not following its designed charge patterns
<Gotango> Like always full charge and full discharge will make the battery last longer
<Gotango> acpitz-virtual-0
<Gotango> Adapter: Virtual device
<Gotango> temp1:        +62.0°C  (crit = +105.0°C)
<Gotango> temp2:        +30.0°C  (crit = +105.0°C)
<Gotango> k10temp-pci-00c3
<Gotango> Adapter: PCI adapter
<Gotango> temp1:        +62.5°C  (high = +70.0°C)
<Gotango>                        (crit = +100.0°C, hyst = +95.0°C)
<Gotango> temp1: used to be at 256 degrees, beyond critical
<Kilos> whew
<Gotango> Hope That 256 degrees didnt damage anything
<Gotango> But good to see its calmed down now
<Kilos> it could only vave damaged the heat pad
<Kilos> i read thats common 
<Kilos> and the replacement aint cheap
<Gotango> It does'nt matter though, i will keep on using this lappy until it breaks
<Gotango> Just keep on monitoring the resources used and stuff, not over-do the cpu with intense apps and games 
<Gotango> Other than that things will be ok
<Kilos> i dunno bout lappy life but i got old desktops working fine
<Kilos> psu replacement dvdrom etc
<Gotango> Ya they usually last a long time if used properly
<Kilos> yo somaunn 
<Kilos> what did you break
<Gotango> Having a backup pc is always a plus
<somaunn> Hello Kilos
<Gotango> Hi somaumn
<somaunn> Hi Gotango
<Kilos> yeah its the answer Gotango 
<somaunn> Yeah you right
<somaunn> guys if i may bring something on the desk here
<somaunn> When can we expect to have an office suite similar to MS Office with less stress than OoO and LO
<somaunn> on our linux box
<somaunn> i've read somewhere: MS will release MS Office on linux but left the major question : is it going to be free
<somaunn> ????
<Gotango> bbl
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> superfly, please help. i got a cpu cooler with three strips of some tape across. must i put thermal paste on the cpu then remove the strips of tape off the cooler before placing on cpu or does that grey kinda tape act as heat transfer stuff?
<superfly> I don't know. 
<Kilos> like if the tap stays the whole heat sink isnt flush with the cpu top
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> i dunno who to ask
<superfly> Kilos: are you talking about a heatsink? that massive fan that sits on top of your CPU?
<Kilos> yessir
<superfly> Kilos: is it new?
<Kilos> yessir
<superfly> doesn't it come with instructions?
<Kilos> instructions say nothing about those three strips
<superfly> what is the make and model?
<Kilos> of the cooler?
<superfly> yes
<Kilos> intel  e97379-001
<Kilos> cnf-n3262v2
<Kilos> 1ao1ry300-hbd
<Kilos> sorry have to use 2 pairs glasses and magnifying glass
<Kilos> had to
<Kilos> on the box it says it has a thermal solution design for desktop use
<Kilos> those strips must be it
<Kilos> sorry superfly 
<Kilos> i gotta go eat
<somaunn> brb
<superfly> Kilos: is the tape sticky?
<superfly> Kilos: most heat sinks come with thermal paste pre-applied
<Kilos> yeah a little bit
<Kilos> oh lekker ty superfly 
<Kilos> i even have a tube of past. so that can be saved
<Kilos> yay
<mazal> Bye everyone , enjoy your evening
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> and not_found 
<Kilos> split personality
<somaunn> Hello
<somaunn> i'm back
<Kilos> hi somaunn 
<Kilos> did anyone answer you somaunn ? i was off for a bit
<Kilos> ive only used officewriter a bit so i cant help you. but if you state why you asked that question someone could help maybe
<Kilos> just rememberthey all busy
<Kilos> so patience is good
<somaunn> Kilos: no, i received no answer
<somaunn> Kilos: i'm not in a hurry i can wait until the answer comes
<Kilos> cool
<somaunn> in the same time i have a question
<somaunn> how is the Linux/ Ubuntu movement doing in S.A these days
<Kilos> we always strong and slowly bit by bit new guys join
<Kilos> dont you see new names when you come on?
<Kilos> oh meeting 28th hey
<Kilos> we gonna discuss internet in za
<Kilos> maybe someone has plans to improve it or maybe we go toi toi
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd 
<Kilos> wb
<andrewlsd> Hi Kilos
<andrewlsd> ... am trying CIRC client. via  "CIRC is a packaged Chrome app developed by Google Inc. Documentation, issues and source code live at http://flackr.github.com/circ."
<Kilos> wb Gotango 
<Gotango> ty Kilos
<somaunn> brb
<somaunn> i'm back
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> good evening all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> did you physically have to line up those 2 dishes to see each other?
<Gotango> Hi magespawn
<magespawn> yes but they come with a site survey tool that allows you to scan and come up with available access points
<magespawn> hey Gotango 
<Kilos> aha
<magespawn> also strength and signal through put etc
<Kilos> cost per dish?
<magespawn> lots of software tools to make it easier
<magespawn> they are quite pricey i think about R2500.00 
<Kilos> eeek
<magespawn> mm not cheap
<magespawn> there are other options that are slightly cheaper ut not by much 
<magespawn> s/ut/but
<Kilos> yagi
<Kilos> ill still get to finishing mine
<Kilos> need another brazing rod
<Kilos> 5 elements short5
<magespawn> i see the prices here are cheaper http://www.dbg.co.za/product_info.php?cPath=1_69_96&products_id=642
<Kilos> ya but your way you need to supply both dishes
<Kilos> i want to reach a telkom hotspot about 8 ks away but we are in a dip so not sure how high the mast must be
<magespawn> there is no guarantee that is going to work
<Kilos> if i can get line of site with nothing in between it will, im sure
<magespawn> they usually want you to be local to the hotspot, and generally they run at 2.4Ghz
<Kilos> not serious the costs to me are minimal
<magespawn> well it will be interesting to find out
<Kilos> ya i designed the yagi for 2.4g
<magespawn> i want to try a satellite dish with those dipole antenna 
<Kilos> ya that works too
<Kilos> how far must yours work
<Kilos> at these high frequencies line of site is important
<magespawn> well i am going to have my adsl line in town it will probable be about 1.5 - 2 km
<Kilos> oh thats close
<Kilos> you can use a wifi antenna with a nice dome shaped chrome dish out of the kitchen
<magespawn> yup right around the corner, just far enough to not get a phone line, since that does not run line of sight
<Kilos> you can take a wifi card and just extend the coax to the aerial
<Kilos> must be 50 ohm coax
<magespawn> there are lots of options
<Kilos> much thinner than tv cable
<Kilos> all wifi uses 50 ohm coax
<Kilos> dishes are the answer if one has the cash
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<magespawn> this is a second hand one that i got from a local dstv installer
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<psychicist> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi psychicist 
<Kilos> good idea that mage i have 2 and no dstv
<Kilos> decoder packed up just after i came here 
<magespawn> just need to work on the correct distance from the dish
<magespawn> just found this website http://www.saflii.org.za/
<Kilos> yeah 
<Gotango> hi psychicist
<Kilos> i cant browse now data near gone
<Kilos> save that link for me please
<magespawn> it is a legal site with case law etc from south africa
<Kilos> ian got me data 2 weeks back and when i tried to use it today it said invalid
<Kilos> grrr
<Gotango> That sucks Kilos
<Gotango> They cant just pull data like that
<Kilos> yeah i gotta fone and bitch
<psychicist> hi Gotango 
<Kilos> maybe the shop that sold it noticed it wasnt used so they used it. i gotta find out why they say its invalid
<magespawn> maybe the same data has been sold twice
<Gotango> Ya do that
<Kilos> but then i gotta use this sim to fone from
<Kilos> oh wait i have another one too
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> bad to be stupid
<magespawn> everyone is sooner or later
<Kilos> hahaha im at the later stage
<Kilos> hi cocooncrash hows things by you?
<magespawn> i really love updating free software, the updates are almost always small
<magespawn> for some reason paid software is almost always larger
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Kilos> wwb
<Kilos> wb too
<magespawn> the latest LTS is 13.04 correct?
<Kilos> 14.04
<Kilos> oh sorry
<Kilos> 12,04
<magespawn> this laptop is running 13.04
<Kilos> latest is coming in just over 3 months
<Kilos> 13.04 isnt supported anymore i think
<theblazehen> Hi!
<magespawn> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hey magespawn, whats new?
<Gotango> Hi theblazehen
<theblazehen> hey Gotango 
<Private_User> hi Kilos and everybody else
<theblazehen> hey Private_User 
<Gotango> Hi Private_User
<magespawn> not too much, setting up a wireless mast at work over the next couple of days
<magespawn> hey Private_User 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Private_User> theblazehen, Gotango, magespawn, sup
<theblazehen> hey Kilos 
<magespawn> i have two server machines at work running trusty tahr (spelling?) which is the development branch
<magespawn> seems pretty stable so far
<theblazehen> 14.something?
<Kilos> what kinda os is that?
<theblazehen> Kilos, ubuntu I believe
<Kilos> aha
<somaunn> theblazehen: Yes Ubutnu 14.04
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> before they even released hey magespawn 
<theblazehen> ty somaunn, magespawn: 14.04 server? advantages over 13.10?
<Kilos> lts
<theblazehen> Kilos, ah, ty
<somaunn> theblazehen: here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/
<theblazehen> somaunn, ty
<somaunn> theblazehen: can be better but need to make sure before installing, it's still in devel version
<theblazehen> somaunn, yeah. Well I'll just wait till there is an OpenVZ image available
<Kilos> im gonna use 12.04 for a year still
<magespawn> theblazehen, have not really noticed anything yet, they are not production machines, more just for me to play and learn on
<theblazehen> magespawn, kk, ty
<magespawn> but no reboot or shutdowns yet
<Kilos> thats a good sign
<magespawn> indeed, also no problems with installed software
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> its just the updates on new releases thats stopping me
<Kilos> already collection 8.7g packages for 12.04
<somaunn> Kilos: don't understand !
<somaunn> 8.7 for upgrading from 12.04 to ?
<Kilos> i save all the archives so if i need to reinstall i dont have all that downloading again
<Kilos> its now 12.03.3
<Kilos> but i got packages from when it first came out
<somaunn> ok, i see. by archive you means like a kind of local repo
<Kilos> havent worked out how to only keep relevant ones
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> copy /var/cache/apt/archives/ to /storage
<Kilos> use rsync though not cp
<somaunn> Kilos: i see 
<somaunn> Kilos: from what i know the full repo can go up to 40Gig
<somaunn> but that was years ago
<Kilos> yeah
<somaunn> 2009 to be precise
<Kilos> massive but most you never use
<somaunn> Kilos: you'r right
<Kilos> getting the whole repo is a waste for a ptivate person
<Kilos> ok for large companies but them they dont have internet caps
<magespawn> lots of people also do not have any caps, and 40 gig is not so much
<magespawn> thinks i must do that on the work connection
<Gotango> Is an OpenBIOS a good idea when the original Bios dont give any kind of configuration options ?
<Kilos> yeah its only mainly mobile peeps that suffer
<magespawn> Gotango, never used it, so i have no idea
<Kilos> no bios options?
<Kilos> has hp locked it?
<Kilos> whew
<Gotango> Ok magespawn
<Kilos> must be some way to get in
<magespawn> is this the right page http://www.openfirmware.info/Welcome_to_OpenBIOS ?
<Gotango> It just reads some basic hardware stats and tests the drives , nothing more
<magespawn> Kilos the older bios did not give very many options
<Kilos> sometimes if you in bios you hit ctrl+f1 and more shows
<Gotango> Ya like that magespawn, but dunno how reliable it will be
<Kilos> award bios that is
<magespawn> you need to be certain that it will run your machine properly because it will be difficult to recover it, if not impossible
<Kilos> what do you want to do in bios?
<Gotango> hmm ok i understand magespawn
<Gotango> So i guess a cli program will be best to test or set temperature and fan type settings
<Kilos> main things needed are date and time and boot drives
<Kilos> no smart fan settings there?
<Gotango> My fan is running fine and calm. My hard drive is suddenly getting hotter my charger too aswell as the touch pad above the hard drive
<Kilos> hard drives normally get so hot you cant touch them
<Gotango> I think so. Its just the touch pad next to it its uncomfortable moving the mouse
<magespawn> there is  a cli program to show drive activity i think
 * Gotango needs his fingerprints to vote
<magespawn> in kde there are widgets that will show you system activity
<magespawn> so there might be something like that for unity
<Gotango> Thanks magespawn i will try search for something like that
<magespawn> have found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DiskPerformance
<Gotango> acpitz-virtual-0
<Gotango> Adapter: Virtual device
<Gotango> temp1:        +63.0°C  (crit = +105.0°C)
<Gotango> temp2:        +30.0°C  (crit = +105.0°C)
<Gotango> k10temp-pci-00c3
<Gotango> Adapter: PCI adapter
<Gotango> temp1:        +63.8°C  (high = +70.0°C)
<Gotango>                        (crit = +100.0°C, hyst = +95.0°C)
<Gotango> Thats normal i guess, dunno where the HDD heat is coming from
<Gotango> Thanks for the link
<magespawn> np
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Gotango> night Kilos 
<magespawn> always goes before i say good night
<Gotango> lol 
<magespawn> that tool looks like it could be useful for monitoring a server performance over time, just pipe the output to a file to analyze later
<Gotango> I'm trying to understand it magespawn but i'm a newbie in ubuntu, that looks like i will break something
<magespawn> breaking things is part of learning, or so i have found
<Gotango> Thats if you got backups lol , backups HHD's , backup pc etc...
<Gotango> I dont have that luxury though
<magespawn> generally the software gets problems before the hardware
<magespawn> or in my experience 
<magespawn> Gotango, what are your plans for the future?
<Gotango> I dunno actually. I got a serious lung condition, i cant do electrition work anymore. So i will try making my hobby in web development my career
<magespawn> there is money to be made there that is for sure
<Gotango> electrical*
<magespawn> once you get known then you can take work from all over the world
<Gotango> ya thats true. I got some good ideas on how to be different than all the others in my field. So being unique and creative is a big plus
<magespawn> indeed and the barriers to entry are not too high
<magespawn> there are a couple of sites out there for free lancers to advertise on
<Gotango> I will stick to php, python as the backend , and ofcourse html,css,javascript at front end. The more i focus on them the better i will get in producing great applications
<Gotango> Yeah i got a few such sites . But for me its better to start local, with people close to other people i know that need it
<Gotango> Being global is not on my mind right now
<magespawn> well keep us up to date with developments, and i am sure that people will use you as time goes by 
<Gotango> I will, and hope they do thanks
<magespawn> right i am off to bed, good night all
<Gotango> take care magespawn
#ubuntu-za 2014-01-15
<superfly> maaz: tell kilos good morning
<Maaz> superfly: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> lte today , been fighting modem that wouldnt work even though connected. hehe no data on
<Kilos> s/lte/late
<Kilos> sigh!
<Kilos> hi mazal bduk1 
<mazal> Môre oom
<Kilos> lo Gotango 
<Gotango> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> found out what was the prob with the airtime ian got me
<Kilos> the twit got lanline airtime
<Gotango> Nice , lol that's just stupid
<Kilos> yeah too busy playing with whatsapp on cell to concentrate
<Kilos> frustrates me no end
<Gotango> Ya , The bbm's, and whatsapps can distract the young mind alot
<Gotango> its good to take a break from it now and again
<Kilos> he is 36 or 37 man
<Gotango> oh , then only explination is female based or as you said just a twit lol
<Kilos> sigh
<Gotango> Wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty stupid modem disconnecxted
<Kilos> one day ill get a telkom usb modem
<Gotango> Aslong as it does'nt happen alot it should be fine
<Gotango> Thats good
<Kilos> this is ians zte that cant work on windows and he has my never die arab modem
<Gotango> Aah , the kids gotta have the best :)
<Kilos> na it was me that felt sorry for him because he works with win clients all the time
<Kilos> i even installed teamviewer here so he could fix clients pcs
<Gotango> Oh then more reason for him to have it , until he can get his own one
<Kilos> yeah
<Gotango> Is jupiter a good option for hardware configuration, i see it aint in synaptics
<Kilos> the hardware in your pc?
<Kilos> what do you wanna configure
<Gotango> Yes
<Kilos> to see hardware type in lspci
<Kilos> but i dunno what you wanna conf
<Gotango> Features
<Gotango>  Automatically adjusts CPU mode for AC or battery
<Gotango>  Automatically tunes the kernel for AC or battery
<Gotango>  Automatically tunes hardware for AC or battery
<Gotango>  Supports Asus Super Hybrid Engine (SHE)
<Gotango>  Remembers and applies last selected configuration
<Gotango>  Fast and efficient, low resource utilization
<Gotango>  Easily Customizable
<Gotango> Install jupiter in ubuntu
<Gotango> Open the terminal and run the following commands
<Gotango> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/jupiter
<Gotango>  sudo apt-get update
<Gotango>  sudo apt-get install jupiter
<Gotango> The aboove
<Gotango> above*
<Kilos> na i dont need that stuff. mine works
<Gotango> I'm gona install it after the graphics driver update
<Gotango> Also gona remove all nvidia stuff after the graphics update
<Kilos> ok
<Gotango> Am i still your student ?
<Kilos> ya
<Gotango> oh
<Kilos> lol
<Gotango> It seems i graduated myself in some weird way lol
<Kilos> thats the modern way. we'll see if you need help still. that will define who is the student
<Kilos> like matrics pass and want managerial posts to start working
<Kilos> sigh
<Gotango> Ya true
<bduk1> Morning All
<Gotango> Hi bduk1
<Gotango> Hi Vince-0
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> ai! change mouse and knock power cvable out
<Kilos> cable too
<Vince-0> Hi
<Kilos> wb Gotango somaunn 
<Kilos> hi Squirm all good?
<Gotango> ty Kilos
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> Kilos: all good
<Squirm> that side?
<Kilos> yeah good ty
<Gotango> Hey Squirm and somaunn
<Kilos> hi Xethron psyatw 
 * Kilos greets the fly
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hi Xethron
<Xethron> hi hi
<Gotango> hey Xethron and psyatw
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<charl> hi psyatw, Xethron, Gotango, Kilos 
<Gotango> Hi charl
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<psyatw> hi charl
<somaunn> Hi All
<Kilos> Gotango, if you really tight with data you open maaz in pm and get hime to google for you. then you get 4 best links
<Gotango> I see Kilos, thanks
<Gotango> I just wana get java to work right here though and run opera mini emulator without needing to use 50% cpu. I used to save tons of data with that
<psyatw> hi Gotango
<psyatw> hi somaunn
<psyatw> I download the JDK and put it in my path
<Gotango> 30kb to open a 500kb webpage
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Gotango> psyatw i got the OpenJDK here
<Gotango> I think thats the issue , since OpenJDK is not the real java JRE
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<charl> Maaz: thank you
<Maaz> charl: No problem
<Kilos> holy moly
<Kilos> https://imageshack.com/i/n86ammj
<charl> what does the bat say
<charl> that bat probably swallows a human whole
<Kilos> massive hey
<Kilos> unreal
<Gotango> lol , SAPS can use that thing to catch criminals from the sky
<Kilos> lol
<Gotango> Those claws can decap a head lol
<Kilos> yeah
<charl> i hear bats take small children
<Kilos> i wonder if its not a hoax
<charl> if that bat is a vampire then it would suck you dry, literally
<Kilos> surely you dont get bats that size
<charl> that thing will have you for breakfast and then get peckish around 11
<Gotango> lol
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> sorry i am being lame, i go back to work now
<Gotango> cool movie prop though
<Gotango> Big grasshopper thing at the back too
<Kilos> aw my buntu appy died
<Gotango> Hmm , one never seems to know when a program is active or not from the dash. Everything looks as if its running ai.
<Kilos> huh
<Gotango> Why aint the "not running" programs labeled in a disabled type icon ?
<Gotango> Like greyed out or something, those colors makes it look like the program is on
<Kilos> havent they got tick blocks
<Gotango> oh lol forgot about those microscopic ticks
<Kilos> i cant even find how to get there now
<Kilos> if you get everything working as you like it then you can make a remastersys dvd of your running os
<Gotango> Ubuntu should do something about that , it will confuse the hell out of new users
<Kilos> and use that in any pc to install or just use from dvd
<Kilos> in remastersys you choose the backup mode and the dvd is identical to your system
<Gotango> You mean put the current system on dvd when i got the drivers installed 
<Gotango> I mean the Ati drivers , no nvidia
<Kilos> yes it makes it identical to your running pc
<Kilos> if you boot from the live dvd you even have to put your password in
<Kilos> great for reinstalls too
<Kilos> then you dont need to go looking for drivers and all your apps
<Gotango> Great, i will do that thanks Kilos :)
<Kilos> yw
<Gotango> BTW i did a little calculation
<Kilos> yes?
<Gotango> I took the proprietary graphics drivers size and added everything about AMD and ATI stuff in synaptics and i got 152456 kb
<Gotango> 152MB
<Gotango> The biggest one is fglrx 39MB , video driver for the Amd graphics accelerators
<Gotango> All of them are not installed yet
<Gotango> I'm sure when they are extracted they will be far bigger. 
 * Gotango scared everyone away lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> mazaand bduk knock off at 3pm
<Kilos> mazal 
<Gotango> i dont understand
<Kilos> they work till 3
<Kilos> and rarely here on weekends
<Gotango> Oh, that makes sense
<Gotango> So i guess in summer pc's work harder than in winter :/
<Kilos> must be but desktops dont seem to have same probs as lappies
<Kilos> and place to add 2 more fans
<Kilos> 3 actually
<Gotango> ya thats true. Desktops got it good, except for the power bill may be a bit higher
<Kilos> yeah but dont need replacement betteries either
<Kilos> im happ with dt pc
<Kilos> trying to decide if fan better on side cover or back panel
<Gotango> Maybe if i got my own place again and a steady income, i will get a desktop again. But build my own mod. 
<Kilos> yeah would be lekker to build a custom pc without cash restrictions
<Kilos> like Symmetria s one
<Kilos> ask him what it has cost him
<Kilos> i think 68g ram alone
<Gotango> Maybe better on the side to get that air out easier
<Gotango> huh ? R68000 ?
<Kilos> i got big mesh section on back panel as well and that would suck over the cpu as well
<Kilos> ran of 68 gig
<Kilos> pc was more than that in total i think
<Gotango> oh memory size. Thats alot of Ram
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> sure he said pc was like 80k
<Gotango> What does he use it for
<Kilos> he is a networking guy but also plays with photography
<Kilos> 10 mor 13 TB drives
<Gotango> R80geez wow!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> inetpro, wen jy darem
<Gotango> awesome
<inetpro> Kilos: stadig maar seker
<Kilos> didnt you see the link to his setup?
<Kilos> mooi boetie hoe moed
<Gotango> Hey inetpro
<Kilos> 5 screens
<inetpro> hi Gotango
<Gotango> Probably 4k screen setup
<Kilos> Symmetria, ping
<Kilos> one screen is big as my room
<Kilos> flat tv thing
<Gotango> Nice, he can probably control everything in his house too
<Kilos> ?
<Gotango> The most i will ever wana spend on a rig is 10k
<Kilos> you can get a nice pc for 10k
<Kilos> gaming pc
<Gotango> Ya 8 cores cpu is good enough
<Kilos> i7 an all
<Kilos> 3k for the cpu
<Kilos> inetpro, storm dit daar in die dorp weer
<Kilos> lyk my weer kom van daai kant
<inetpro> ek sien net donkerte
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> ek hhor donderweer maar nog ver
<Kilos> hoor
<Kilos> laaste een was nader
<Kilos> oh Gotango does your lappie auto connect to the net
<Kilos> 12.04 gave me grey hair with that prob
<Gotango> Nope Kilos, i like to start it myself though
<Kilos> ah
<Gotango> My startup apps list is empty 
<Kilos> should be a script there but its made for 8ta
<Gotango> I dont want any kind of Os doing anything automaticly, without me knowing about it lol
<Kilos> lol
<Gotango> Just typing the iftop command alot is a bit annoying
<Kilos> hahaha
<Gotango> Should'nt there be a way to make the doller $ sign a hash # in the terminal
<Kilos> why?
<Kilos> look in settings keyboard and options or layout
<Kilos> lots stuff in there like compose key
<Gotango> I think i saw you set that if you dont wana type in your pw all the time with sudo
<Kilos> for making ° signs etc
<Kilos> °
<Gotango> I think its a terminal thing though not a keyborad shortcut
<Gotango> keyboard*
<Kilos> no man you set it up in settings then the terminal does
<Kilos> it
<Gotango> oh ok
<Kilos> môre
<Gotango> btw why cant i drag the launcher icons to where i want them? 
<Gotango> Get the list of launcher
<Gotango> In the terminal type the following and press enter 
<Gotango> gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites 
<Gotango> Some thing like this will be returned. 
<Gotango> ['application://google-chrome.desktop', 'application://gnome-terminal.desktop', 'application://nautilus.desktop', 'application://media1.desktop', 'unity://running-apps', 'unity://expo-icon', 'unity://devices'] 
<Gotango> Re-order the launchers
<Gotango>  Copy this, paste in the text editor and re-organize things. Suppose I want to keep the nautilus at the top, I would do the following:
<Gotango> ['application://nautilus.desktop', 'application://gnome-terminal.desktop', 'application://google-chrome.desktop', 'application://media1.desktop', 'unity://running-apps', 'unity://expo-icon', 'unity://devices'] 
<Gotango> Set the order
<Gotango> In the terminal type: 
<Gotango> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites ['application://nautilus.desktop', 'application://gnome-terminal.desktop', 'application://google-chrome.desktop', 'application://media1.desktop', 'unity://running-apps', 'unity://expo-icon', 'unity://devices'] 
<Gotango> Refresh Unity
<Gotango>  Press Alt + F2 , type unity and press enter, this will refresh unity and the launcher.
<Gotango> This should set the order and should survive through reboots but I don't have 16 launchers and haven't tested them. 
<Gotango> If this doesn't work, use the following shell script and run it after you log in:
<Gotango> #!/bin/bash gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites ['application://nautilus.desktop', 'application://gnome-terminal.desktop', 'application://google-chrome.desktop', 'application://media1.desktop', 'unity://running-apps', 'unity://expo-icon', 'unity://devices'] 
<Gotango> Save it in your home folder, say a.sh and make it executable by
<Gotango> chmod +x a.sh 
<Gotango> Then, when you login:
<Gotango>  Press Alt + F2 , type a.sh and press enter.
<Gotango> All this just to move some icons around in the launcher ?
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> i put those i want in the launcher and remove the rest
<Gotango> How Kilos ?
<Gotango> I'm not doing the above
<Kilos> right click remove from launcher
<Kilos> type app in dash and drag to launcher
<Gotango> Only Unlock from launcher
<Kilos> ya thats it
<Gotango> ok
<Kilos> then if you want to use it again you open it from dash
<Gotango> Why? I dont wana go there, i want it on the side bar
<Kilos> i unlock firefox and all the libreoffice stuff
<Kilos> that side bar is to quick click to opened apps
<Kilos> there was a book somewhere
<Kilos> http://answers.unity3d.com/questions/12321/how-can-i-start-learning-unity-fast-list-of-tutori.html
<Gotango> Yes i wana quick click
<Kilos> http://docs.unity3d.com/
<Gotango> hmm , nothing of interest there
<Gotango> Its fine i'll just remove and throw the app there i wana use
<Gotango> and the bookmarking of folders, man dunno why it have to be such a long process
<Gotango> Now i see why so many hate unity
 * Gotango hou op! jou kla kous!
<inetpro> Gotango: many small unity niggles have been fixed in later releases
<Gotango> I guess so inetpro
<Trixar_za> I always think of Unity Linux whenever anybody mentions the Unity GUI
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> just had some blood drawn for an allergy test
<charl> was almost painless, couldn't believe it
<Trixar_za> Yeah, they're getting pretty good at it
<Trixar_za> I used to be terrified of needles as a kid
<charl> i still can't see blood
<charl> especially not if it's my own :)
<charl> wb Kilos 
<Kilos> ty, i went to sleep and looks like the modem did as well
<charl> oh your sleepy huawei e220 modem?
<Kilos> no the zte thing
<charl> bah
<charl> i thought it's the arab modem, in the warm weather they need to sleep to keep their cool
<Kilos> na ian took the arab modem , that one never disconnected
<Kilos> hehe 
<Kilos> when i get more energy im still gonna learn to use minicom
<somaunn> hello
<Kilos> somaunn, have you looked at  WPS,
<somaunn> Kilos: nope
<Kilos> (such as WPS, which is a clone of MS Office 2012)
<Kilos> i saw mention of it here
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/297151/how-to-run-32-bit-programs-on-a-64-bit-system
<Kilos> havent read more yet
<somaunn> Kilos: oh yeah that one i've tried but still it's not working the way i expect it to be but that was months ago
<somaunn> let me quickly jump there and see how it look like
<Kilos> ok, ive never heard of it even
<Kilos> wow while i slept my screen resolution changed
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> Golynx, whats with the nick change
<Kilos> tired of tangoing
<Golynx> lol , i'm no dancer :p
<Golynx> Rather be a wild cat
<Kilos> haha
<nlsthzn> hey uncle Kilos...
<Golynx> Almost installed Kate, thank goodness i changed my mind and remember to update the plugins in gedit
<Kilos> Golynx, look at nano man
<Kilos> kate is for kde
<Golynx> I was looking for the same experience editor like notepad++ on windows
<Kilos> eish
<Golynx> Saved sessions is a real plus
<Kilos> look for better experiences amn
<Golynx> Nano?
<Kilos> you type in sudo nano and the path to the file
<Kilos> serious editor
<Golynx> Nano has no Gui
<Kilos> yes man
<Golynx> How do i gui nano
<Kilos> same as gedit
<Kilos> instead of gedit just put nano in the command
<Kilos> just replace gedit with nano
<Golynx> Thats the same command line interface Kilos
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> but its nano
<Kilos> and to save trl+o
<Kilos> ctrl+o
<Kilos> ctrl+x to quit
<Golynx> I want code coloring , saved sessions , autocomplete , many things i will never be able to do in command line
<Kilos> it shows lotsa colours in programs
<Golynx> gedit got those things now , i find them in the updated plugins
<Kilos> read man nano and see what all it can do
<Kilos> i use it for basic stuff
<Kilos> but gedit is powerful so carry on
<Golynx> Thanks man, but i wana click and work fast, not type everytime i need to do something
<Golynx> but for basic text editing nano seems great!
<nlsthzn> as a sad note the latest version of kate has been given some major work :)
<Golynx> hey nlsthzn
 * nlsthzn not sure why he wrote "sad" note... should be side :p
<nlsthzn> alo Golynx
<Golynx> kate dont wana install by me, missing packages that dont wana update
<Golynx> but kde is too intense anyway
<nlsthzn> odd... but I can imagine it needs a lot of KDE dependencies ...
 * nlsthzn is glad he got Kubuntu 13.10 sorted out again :)
<Kilos> i like it too
<Kilos> much improved
<Golynx> Aah thats good nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> ah yes uncle Kilos also rocking some KDE now
<Kilos> Golynx, telkom rocks
<Kilos> if you put R30 airtime they give you 30 frree to use in a week or so
<Kilos> but you cant buy data with the free airtime
<Golynx> Thats good Kilos , with cellc is you buy R30 airtime you get 30MB free :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ok stay  with cellc
<Golynx> I will stay with cellc for a while , when i got a chance to get that R149 deal from telkom mobile i will take that
<Kilos> what R149 deal?
<Golynx> That 2+1 deal you talked about
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> i thought you meant with the starter pack
<Golynx> nah i dont wana waste R49 if here is no coverage 
<charl> good evening fellows
<Golynx> Hey charl
<Kilos> hi charly
<charl> nlsthzn: i am also on kubuntu 13.10 now inside a VM at work
<Kilos> evening superfly 
<charl> nlsthzn: some applications don't run that well inside a tiling window manager and i need to use some heavy developer tools at work
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> hi Golynx 
<nlsthzn> I love the fact that with the back port you are basically always running bleeding edge KDE
<charl> oh i just got PoE sorted, can try my new telephone tomorrow...
<Golynx> Will try download the drivers tomorrow morning, thats usually when the network here is at its best
<nlsthzn> and KDE has even beaten Arch to the punch sometimes to be the first to have a new release of KDE available
<charl> nlsthzn: nah i just run the stable version, i just need something that works
<charl> kubuntu you mean?
<charl> very nice
<nlsthzn> there is nothing more stable in an older release of KDE over a new one... new one has the bug fixes for the old one Lo
<nlsthzn> sorry I mean kubuntu
<charl> actually you have a good point there
<nlsthzn> now running KDE 4.12
<charl> backport you say? maybe i should try it
<Kilos> took some setting up to make it like 12.04 kde but very lekker then and super fast install
<charl> haven't used the backports in years
<nlsthzn> charl:  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.12
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Golynx> Kilos , there is alot of files of yours in /Storage
<Golynx> Hi superfly
<charl> brb need to go to the shops
<Kilos> storage there by you?
<Golynx> Yes
<Golynx> Windows stuff too
<superfly> hi Golynx
<Kilos> my storage here has lots of isos and backups etc
<Kilos> windows tools
<Kilos> or winstuff
<Golynx> Ya, should i delete it
<Kilos> haha i wonder how it got there
<Kilos> look at everything man
<Kilos> dont just delete
<Kilos> maybe you can fix someone elses pc and show then how clever linux users are
<Golynx> I only know Mirc in Everything folder
<Golynx> lol
<Kilos> ok then delete
<Golynx> ok
<Kilos> and use for saving your stuff
<Golynx> I wont be running Wine , so windows apps i wont use
<Golynx> Will do
<Kilos> run backups to there and save /var/cache/apt/archives/ to there
<Kilos> wine gives me probs everyime
<Golynx> Nice , will try that
<Kilos> crashes my gui then i need to install gdm to get going again
<Kilos> when you want to save them there is a command for it
<Kilos> so all your downloaded packages are saved
<Kilos> isnt there a precise folder in there?
<Golynx> I will do the remastersys thing aswell when i have downloaded all my needed apps
<Golynx> nope
<nlsthzn> night all
<Kilos> sleep tight nlsthzn 
<Golynx> take care nlsthzn
<Golynx> Kilos https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI says  NOTE: If you are switching from another OEM's hardware, NVIDIA for instance, you must uninstall the driver for that hardware before installing the AMD driver.
<Golynx> I'm afraid something may break if i uninstall nvidia
<Golynx> Ok i will uninstall before downloading
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> it shouldnt
<Kilos> there should be a basic ati apprunning there too
<Kilos> radeon something or other
<Golynx> Those Xorg processes that control the display now is really very small less than 100kb
<Golynx> Dunno what will happen , but will uninstall nvidia before activating the proprietary drivers
<Golynx> oh ya radeon too
<Golynx> Hope fglrx does what it says
<Kilos> if you are using the additional drivers tool it will do everything needed
<Kilos> just use synaptic to remove nvidia-173 and nvidia-settings and or maybe nvidia-173-updates
<Kilos> then hit additional drivers
<Kilos> dont reboot between
<Kilos> inetpro, ?
<inetpro> sup?
<Golynx> What about the terminal uninstal ?
<Kilos> terminal is fine as long as you get the info right
<Golynx> is it the same as synaptic
<Kilos> all good ty inetpro and there
<Kilos> yes aptitude remove
<inetpro> np Kilos
<Golynx> ok thanks Kilos
<inetpro> just getting ready for bed
<Kilos> yeah me too. woke you up to say goodnight
 * inetpro needs to try again and learn to sleep early
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> go run 5 ks every night then you will sleep lekker
<inetpro> sjoe, that sounds too much man
<Kilos> sleep comes easy to tired body but not tired mind only
<Kilos> well start with 1/2k
<Kilos> or run around the block then kick it under the bed
 * inetpro started doing early morning walks of just less than 3km
<Kilos> thats good for ballies
<inetpro> tough to wake up early though
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> better in eveing though
<Kilos> even a walk after supper
<Kilos> evening
<inetpro> morning walks are very refreshing
<Kilos> so is a cold shower
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> good night Kilos
#ubuntu-za 2014-01-16
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Môre oom
<Kilos> hi bduk 
<inetpro> good morning Kilos
<inetpro> and hi to everyone else
<Kilos> good morning inetpro 
<bduk> Morning everyone
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Morning inetpro 
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi there Squirm 
<magespawn> good day all
<Kilos> ohi magespawn what broke
<magespawn> looks like a router, but i am not a 100% sure on that
<Kilos> eish whats it doing? or not doing
<Kilos> i go let sheep out
<magespawn> looks like the wan port is faulty, but the jury is still out on that one, have put a spare in and that seems to work fine
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> maybe at times wired stuff is more reliable
<Kilos> when routers give probs are they fixable or does one discard and replace them?
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<magespawn> ty Kilos, network here is a bit strange
<Kilos> hi somaunn 
<somaunn> Hi Kilos
<somaunn> what new here
<Kilos> not much, very quiet
<Kilos> everyone overworked and underpaid
<Kilos> did you have any luck yet
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<sakhi> Morning Kilo, ubuntu-za
<sakhi> *Kilos
<Kilos> hehe you dont tab complete
<Kilos> become such a habit here i often type morn tab and it dont show morning
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> good morning
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<somaunn> hi Maaz, keep me some 
<sakhi> :) funny enough I do it most of the time with longer nicknames.
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<charl> hi sakhi 
<charl> hi somaunn 
<somaunn> what new here
<Kilos> hi psyatw Xethron 
<Kilos> no chnage somaunn 
<Kilos> change
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hi somaunn
<psyatw> hi Xethron
<Kilos> speed up a bit today
<Kilos> Download Speed: 3403 kbps (425.4 KB/sec transfer rate)
<Kilos> Upload Speed: 1062 kbps (132.8 KB/sec transfer rate)
<Kilos> Latency: 73 ms
<somaunn> Kilos: i can see
<somaunn> hi psyatw
<Kilos> my telkom mobile is actually quite good
<somaunn> hey Kilos, is that your home internet speed ?
<Kilos> yip my 3g
<Kilos> when i download big files it runs around 500kB/s most of the time
<Kilos> wbb, just going to kde
<somaunn> Kilos: please tell me when we say 3403kbps but see on the DM 425.4kbps transfer is there something wrong ?
<Kilos> the 425.4kbps should be kB
<Kilos> kilobytes
<Kilos> small b is bits
<somaunn> Kilos: okay
<somaunn> please explain that to me because i'm sometime lost
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> 8 bits make up one byte
<Kilos> some people give you speeds in mb/s and others in kB/s
<Kilos> if you only getting kb/s that is very slow
<Kilos> 3403/8
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz: 3403/8
<Maaz> Kilos: 425.375
<Kilos> 3403 is mb/s
<Kilos> 425 is kB/s
<Kilos> reg ne inetpro ?
<somaunn> Kilos: ok
<somaunn> let me make it clear
<somaunn> what is megabyte and what is megabit
<somaunn> ?
<Kilos> megabit is a million bits
<Kilos> megabyte is 8 times that
<Kilos> 8 bits make up one byte
<inetpro> Kilos: bytes are less than bits
<Kilos> yes
<inetpro> so it's megabits/8 to get megabytes
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> bytes are 8 bits
<inetpro> 1 byte = 8 bits
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> look where i got maaz to divide for me
<somaunn> Kilos, inetpro: you are going too fast please
<inetpro> ai!
<somaunn> i want to know what is amount of data and what is speed 
<somaunn> speed related
<Kilos> ok 3403kb/s is kilobits per second
<inetpro> speed is measured in seconds
<Kilos> in bytes the exactly same thing is 425.375kB/s
<somaunn> ok, if we talk speed the we say [3megabit per second]
<inetpro> 3403 kb = 425.375 kB
<somaunn> when we talk data we say [425.375 kilobytes per second]
<Kilos> some do yes but if i use aptitude upgarde or install it shows me in kB/s
<Kilos> its the same thing
<inetpro> kb = kilobits
<inetpro> kB = kilobytes
<Kilos> thats how long it takes to download
<inetpro> mb = megabits
<inetpro> mB = megabytes
<inetpro> 3403 kb = 3.403 mb
<Kilos> no
<inetpro> yes
<inetpro> 1000 kb = 1 mb
<Kilos> oh ya sorry
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> .3 isnt it
<Kilos> 3403 kb is 425 kB which is under half a meg
<Kilos> oh in bytes
<Kilos> whew
<inetpro> 425 kBps is not bad
<somaunn> inetpro, Kilos: you see all the confusion comes from my home language
<inetpro> anything above 128kBps is very workable
<somaunn> in french we usually say kilo or meg without any regard to which is data/speed related
<Kilos> 1000 bits=1byte
<Kilos> 1000 bytes =1 meg
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> somaunn: they are all speed and amounts of data per second
<Kilos> the amount of data per second downloaded is the speed your net is working at
<Kilos> same as kilometers per hour is the distance travelled in an hour
<Kilos> haha hi Eames 
<somaunn> Kilos, inetpro: Thank you so much for your help
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> thats why we are here
<Kilos> just need a clever oke to check at times
<Vince-0> !
<Kilos> my bits and bytes knowledge is memories from 30 years ago
<Kilos> hi Golynx 
<Golynx> Hey Kilos
<Golynx> Downloaded the driver, was about 93MB total, but only 46MB for each of the 2 that was on the list, but they were similar 
<Golynx> It shows some weird graphics card in system details ATI Fire GL. When i look in terminal it shows the correct card
<Kilos> explain look in terminal please
<Golynx> There is a big lag in the browser, and the loading icon aswell turns slower than it used to
<Kilos> what browser you talking about?
<Kilos> opera
<Golynx> Well that info on that site said to type in fglrxinfo and it shows my card ATI radeon HD 3200
<Golynx> Yes
<Kilos> that could be your internet sucking
<Golynx> Everything in the browser is now slow
<Kilos> sudo aptitude reinstall opera
<Golynx> nope , page scroll aswell got big lag and hurt my eyes
<Golynx> ok
<Kilos> maybe those graphics drivers have added something opera doesnt see
<Golynx> Plus the windows got shadows around them now, and more animated effects
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you should use kubuntu and turn off desktop effects
<Golynx> Why lol 
<Kilos> i also hate all the animated stuff
<Kilos> but not everything can be turned off
<Golynx> hmm this sucks
<Kilos> modern peeps like the eye candy
<Golynx> In ubuntu tweak i can now turn off the dash opacity and some other minor effects , but now windows shadows or animation efects options
<Golynx> no*
<Kilos> ai!
<Golynx> Now when i browse nautilus , the fan starts spinning faster and faster
<Kilos> maybe when you got data install mate
<Kilos> thats very light
<Kilos> installs into ubuntu
<Golynx> And why did it only say 2D acceleration when i installed the driver, Yesterday it said 3D acceleration will be activated when installed
<Kilos> maybe there is a way to set it to 2d
<Golynx> Really its should not be that hard , just to put an "Disable animated effects" option in unity 2D
<Golynx> Even where i input text is lagged now
<Golynx> With mate i will have to install everything again
<Golynx> hi magespawn
<Golynx> Kilos i see compiz is using 20% of the cpu all the time. That should not be happening
<Kilos> thats mainly because of min ram i think
<Kilos> isnt there a way to make it use 2d
<Golynx> And 60% cpu when i scroll in opera or move a window
<Golynx> I dont know
<Kilos> wait lemme ask google
<Kilos> maaz google how to revert to 2d on 12.04
<Maaz> Kilos: "After Ubuntu 12.04 LTS update, Only Unity 2D ... bug? - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/262320/after-ubuntu-12-04-lts-update-only-unity-2d-bug :: "unity - Your Ubuntu 12.04 is running in 2D mode. Many features will ..." http://askubuntu.com/questions/252018/your-ubuntu-12-04-is-running-in-2d-mode-many-features-will-not-be-available-ub :: "How to
<Maaz> change from Unity 2D to 3D? - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/171853/how-to-ch…
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz: how to stop 3d on 12.04
<Maaz> Kilos: *blink*
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz: google how to stop 3d on 12.04
<Maaz> Kilos: "compiz - How do I disable visual effects in Ubuntu 12.04.1? - Ask ..." http://askubuntu.com/questions/186913/how-do-i-disable-visual-effects-in-ubuntu-12-04-1 :: "Howto disable 3d effects/compiz on 12.10? - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/203075/howto-disable-3d-effects-compiz-on-12-10 :: "12.04 - Unity stopped working in 3D after software update
<Maaz> - Ask ..." http://askubuntu.com/questions/304945/unity-stopped-working-in-3d-after-softw…
<Kilos> thats better
<Kilos> my pc got faster when i installed the correct graphics drivers
<Golynx> lemme try something
<Kilos> reboot
<Kilos> graphics install stuff to kernel
<Golynx> Right i managed to cure the lag issue, by rebooting and on login click on the ubuntu icon where it gives Ubuntu 3D and Ubuntu 2D options, so i picked 2D. No more lag and that pest "compiz" is dead
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> soon you can help me
<Golynx> lol , i dunno why they hide that option though
<Kilos> most young peeps dont want to change things
<Kilos> eye candy rules
<Golynx> Atleast my system seems to be running cool and calm now
<Kilos> thats good
<Golynx> lol, a student cannot help his teacher 
<Kilos> should be faster with them drivers installed and running on 2d
<Kilos> oh yes
<Kilos> the student just needs to think more
<Golynx> haha ya sure :p
 * Golynx can finally say UBUNTU ROCKS !!! :D
<Kilos> dont forget different pepps see things differently
<Kilos> ooo yay that made my day
<Golynx> Thanks for all the help Kilos , it was a success :)
<Kilos> often looking at stuff from a different viewpoints helps peeps find easier way and shortcuts
<Kilos> youre welcome laddy
<Golynx> Ya thats true , its the best way to do things
<Kilos> many hands make tight work
<Golynx> The rest is up to me now, so no more complaints from me hehe
<Kilos> unless globe is blown
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> youre startup approach was wrong
<Golynx> How do you mean
<Kilos> one must forget what you did on wondows
<Golynx> oh
<Kilos> and start from scratch
<Golynx> Ya linux is different in many ways , but some base computer principles still apply
<Kilos> like if you get on an old motorbike
<Kilos> it doesnt help saying i cant find the str=arter button
<Kilos> there wasnt one
<Golynx> lol , thats a nice one 
<Kilos> like the pro always says you must compair apples with apples nothing else
<Kilos> compare
<Kilos> now if you try another linux os then you can compair
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> compare
<Golynx> Thanks i will remember that
<Golynx> Your a wise one :)
<Kilos> na
<Kilos> my email addy sums me up
<Kilos> and the pro borrows it now and again
<Golynx> true , the years adds wisdom, so you can pass that on to the young ones, to continue the cycle
 * mazal wonder wat oom Kilos gedrink het
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> net tee man
<mazal> Ek sien die tikwerk werk nie so lekker vandag nie oom :)
<Kilos> kop klap ietwat
<Kilos> but im smiling. another happy ubuntu user, and billy boy loses out again
<magespawn> afternoon all, i see i have been a yoyo today
<Kilos> oh i found an option in kde where you can choose what your connection speed shows as
<Kilos> kb/s or kB/s
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<Golynx> Wb magespawn
<somaunn> Kilos: that's good
<Kilos> wish it was after 14.04 release date
<magespawn> thanks guys
<Kilos> wanna try kubuntu 14.04
<magespawn> i have a complex question here
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn> on this machine i can get out on to the internet my ip address is 10.0.0.114 netmask 255.255.255.0 
<magespawn> on my lubuntu laptop i dead end in a router config page at 10.0.10.1 and my ip is 10.0.0.115 netmask 255.0.0.0
<magespawn> my question is how is this possible?
<magespawn> i understand they are on two different subnets but as far as i have been told there is only one router here.
<magespawn> now obviously this is wrong
 * magespawn goes on a router hunt
<mazal> Bye everyone , enjoy your evening
<Kilos> magespawn: you can set your ips and stuff in nm
<Kilos> cant remember the iptables cli way
<Kilos> but why worry if it can go online anyway
<Kilos> but dont routers asign ips automatically
<magespawn> that is the thing Kilos 
<magespawn> this one is win7 set dhcp the other is lubuntu also set to dhcp
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> ya then the router is asigning them but as long as they can both go online thats good aint it
<Kilos> or doesnt the lappy go online?
<Kilos> the netmask thing
<magespawn> the lubuntu one does not
<magespawn> unplugged and replugged the cable ane hey presto
<magespawn> now it is online
<Kilos> then you gotta go into the router and allow it isnt it
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> well theres a luck
<Kilos> no thinking needed
<magespawn> strange, and that is not good
<Kilos> didnt you chnage routers
<Kilos> change
<Kilos> they are stupi things and sometimes only work after rebooting
<somaunn> magespawn: if i get you well your Lubuntu box doesn't pick up dhcp address in auto and you have to unplug and plug again
<somaunn> Kilos: what is the best shell editor
<somaunn> i'm studying powershell as part of job to do
<Kilos> i like nano
<Kilos> but gedit is good
<Kilos> i dunno about shells, is that terminals?
<somaunn> but would like to know if there is something similar
<Kilos> like with bash?
<Kilos> i get lost with all these things
<somaunn> do you know something similar to powershel under linux
<Kilos> such involved questions you must ask inetpro or superfly 
<Kilos> Maaz: google alternative to powershell for linux
<Maaz> Kilos: "Microsoft PowerShell 2: Going Beyond its UNIX/Linux Insprirations ..." http://www.oreillynet.com/onlamp/blog/2008/05/microsoft_powershell_2_going_b.html :: "Replacement for Powershell ? - Windows 7 Help Forums" http://www.sevenforums.com/software/161973-replacement-powershell.html :: "Windows PowerShell for UNIX shell addicted person - nixCraft"
<Maaz> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/windows-powershell-for-unix-shell-addicted-person.html :: "windows - t…
<Kilos> look at the last one i think
<Kilos> i go fetch sheep quick
<Golynx> I gave up on Gedit, it did'nt indent my code as i wanted. So i chose Geany instead. Its a nice light little ide
<Golynx> have fun Kilos
<inetpro> somaunn: shell editor or command line editor?
<magespawn> later all
<inetpro> vi or actually vim is the most popular editor by far
<inetpro> vi is just a shortcut to vim
<inetpro> on any modern linux distro at least
<somaunn> inetpro: something similar to powershell
<inetpro> somaunn: what is powershell?
<inetpro> Windows PowerShell is Microsoft's task automation and configuration management framework, consisting of a command-line shell and associated scripting language built on .NET Framework.
<inetpro> somaunn: you mean that ^^ ?
<somaunn> yes 
<inetpro> that has very little to do with an editor
<inetpro> and that powershell thingy on windows doesn't come close to what we have on Linux
<superfly> PowerShell is Microsoft's very late answer to what the UNIX world has had for more than 30 years
<inetpro> thank you superfly
<somaunn> inetpro: thanks 
<somaunn> what do we have on linux
<somaunn> then
<inetpro> Bourne shell
<inetpro> C shell
<inetpro> Bourne-Again shell 
<inetpro> Debian Almquist shell 
<inetpro> Korn shell 
<inetpro> Z shell 
<inetpro> and many more
<inetpro> even python 
<inetpro> and some people even prefer to stick with just tee-cee-shell
<inetpro> tcsh
<inetpro> the C shell is like a C programming environment on steroids
<somaunn> inetpro: okay, as far as i know i can access bash from terminal
<somaunn> but i would like to have a dedicated interface to interract with bash
<inetpro> as far as I'm aware bash is probably the most widely used
<inetpro> what do you mean with dedicated interface?
<inetpro> on Kubuntu konsole is my dedicated interface that is always open on my screen
<somaunn> inetpro: like this http://goo.gl/x495by
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> Maaz: LPI manual
<Maaz> http://www.linuxcertification.co.za/sites/default/files/LPIManual_v_09.pdf
<inetpro> rephrase: on Kubuntu, konsole is my dedicated interface and is always in use 99.9% of the time
<Kilos> only shells i like have oysters and mussels in them
<Golynx> lol
<inetpro> somaunn: are you using Ubuntu?
<Kilos> somaunn: get the manual in the above link. you can learn lots about everything there
<inetpro> and what version?
<Kilos> you too Golynx 
<inetpro> somaunn: if you ask me this evening I might have more time to answer
<inetpro> obviously others are welcome to chip in at any time
<inetpro> even Kilos knows how to open and close the command line interface
<Golynx> Why use that Kilos. I google anytime i get stuck with something , all in one file is not my style
<Kilos> Golynx: is you can learn to do everything in that maunual you can go write the LPI exam
<Kilos> its the study manual for linux professionals 
<Kilos> or peeps that wanna be pros
<Golynx> I'm a web developer though
<Kilos> i only understand the first 2 pages
<Kilos> when you doing nothing you can study
<Kilos> never stop learning
<Golynx> ok cool , will look at it as soon as i can download pdf's
<Kilos> huh?
<Kilos> you mean data wise?
<Kilos> you dont need to install anything else. ubuntu can read pdfs
<Golynx> Nope , opera gives blank screen
<Kilos> oh my i had that did something in settings
<Kilos> or use firefox
<Kilos> it should be installed ther
<Kilos> ethere
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> type firefox in dash
<somaunn> Maaz: cool
<Maaz> That is good to know
<somaunn> inetpro: not i'm using Fedora and redhat
<Kilos> ah then Squirm is the goto guy for probs with redhat stuffs
<Golynx> Bug in opera , cant untick hide filetype extensions
<Golynx> What is that terminal download manager ?
<somaunn> Golynx: leave opera jump the firefox
<inetpro> somaunn: hmm... nothing wrong with that, question that needs to be answered is, what desktop environment you use
<inetpro> is it Gnome or KDE?
<inetpro> or something else
<Golynx> somaunn firefox are too intense on my system
<somaunn> inetpro: Gnome 3.10 (gnome-shell)
<inetpro> somaunn: in that case gnome-shell is your dedicated environment to interact with bash
<somaunn> Golynx: yeah i realized the same but as i don't like chromium at all so i have to keep stayin on firefox
<somaunn> cuz i use downthemall to DL my files 
<somaunn> inetpro: oooooooooookaaaaayyyyyyyyyy
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> Golynx: lynx links elinks
<somaunn> Golynx: look epiphany
<Kilos> oh Golynx 
<Kilos> install
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> midori
<inetpro> the bash (Bourne-Again SHell) manual is available at: http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/
<Kilos> oh ya epiphany
<Kilos> epiphany close to firefox but much lighter
<Golynx> somaunn thats nice
<Golynx> ok Kilos
<somaunn> Golynx: have you tried it?
<Golynx> Busy loading uget though
<Kilos> opera must work man it works well
<Kilos> enable popups
<Kilos> you get a popup to save that book somewhere
<Golynx> All other file types works Kilos
<Golynx> Nope somaunn
<somaunn> Kilos: i've epiphany installed but never tried it you see, i just gave it a chance when Golynx said opera can't load the page and foudn it really fast
<Kilos> man you have disabled something again
<Kilos> opera works here
<Kilos> yeah epiphany rocks
 * Squirm pops in
<Kilos> maybe you can also wget that book
<Kilos> try wget http://www.linuxcertification.co.za/sites/default/files/LPIManual_v_09.pdf
<Golynx> Its the "hide filetype extensions" that dont wana stay unticked
<Golynx> ok 
<Golynx> yeah thats what i wanted
<Golynx> ty Kilos
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> and if your net cuts halfway you use wget -c "link" to get the rest
<Golynx> Aah yes now i remember :)
<Kilos> write it down or make a file with commands in
<Golynx> Its already in 
<Kilos> good
<Golynx> I saved the same command days ago, i forgot about the file lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> just now ill be lending you my email addy too
<Golynx> My lappies hardware feels like win7 again , love it !
<Golynx> oh
<Kilos> yeah somaunn its much lighter than firefox
<somaunn> Kilos: did you try it
<Kilos> i have it installed but mainly use opera
<somaunn> Kilos: i'm actually doing a download test with a pdf file i've found online and it's quite fast
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> download that LPI manual. it teaches you lots 
<Kilos> also rehdat sysadmin stuff and all
<Kilos> redhat
<Kilos> nuvolari: gaan huistoe
<Golynx> Got the pdf download working in opera Kilos. Edited the application/pdf that opera hides by default , to "Save on Disk"
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> i save those downloads to desktop the put them in relevant files
<somaunn> Kilos: i've done with the lpi file will read it carefully
<Golynx> I just choose the location from popup
<Kilos> cool somaunn tons of valuable knowledge in it
<nlsthzn> o/
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn hows ya
<Kilos> you okes work too hard. i dont get resting time here
<nlsthzn> hey uncle Kilos... back from work which I am very thankful for having but still don't like :p
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> ok new phone is working
<charl> this whole lync business is quite interesting
<charl> i want to actually try the skype federation next
<charl> have a good evening all
<somaunn> thank you charl
 * Kilos going to unity. wbb
<Golynx> Wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> stupid modem didnt wanna work
<Golynx> Aah
<Golynx> Is there a lighter file explorer in ubuntu, other than nautilus
<Kilos> i dunno. nautilus works well man
<Kilos> if its battling a bit do sudo aptitude reinstall nautilus
<Golynx> My fan starts spinning faster everytime i go there
<Golynx> Not super fast though
<Kilos> well thats a smart fan. when pc works more fan blows more
<Golynx> Its ok i will keep it, i'm used to the file manager not working hard
<Kilos> there might be a lighter one but the dev guys thought nautilus was best 
<Golynx> ya fan works great!
<Kilos> reinstall it
<Kilos> maybe it wasnt a very good install with everything battling like you did'
<Golynx> hmm, it came with the dvd
<Kilos> ya but reinstall nautilus and see if that helps
<Golynx> Can i do it in synaptic
<Kilos> yes but whats wrong with aptitude
<Golynx> i'm used to graphics lol
<Kilos> aptitude is a very clever tool and looks for other probs too
<Kilos> but synaptic works too
<Golynx> sudo aptitude reinstall nautilus
<Kilos> yes
<Golynx> ok
<Golynx> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Golynx> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Golynx> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Golynx> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Kilos> close synaptic
<Golynx> ok
<Golynx> E: I wasn't able to locate a file for the nautilus package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<Golynx> E: I wasn't able to locate a file for the nautilus package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<Golynx> E: Internal error: couldn't generate list of packages to download
<Kilos> go look for it in synaptic
<Kilos> oh ya its not in your archives
<Golynx> Done
<Golynx> What now
<Kilos> you might need to run sudo apt-get update
<Kilos> aptitude should have seen that package in the list
<Golynx> Will it still be less than 20mb
<Kilos> yes every time its less
<Golynx> ok
<Kilos> when nearly updated then its 2m
<Golynx> It stopped with this error
<Golynx> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Golynx> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Kilos> you have synaptic open
<Golynx> lol 
<Kilos> thats the other process
<Golynx> reading package list... Done
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> how many meg?
<Golynx> Didnt show anything , just a small list of packages
<Kilos> not downloaded so much in so long?
<Golynx> Nope, just 7 or so stuff from synaptics
<Kilos> type in sudo aptitude upgrade
<Kilos> and see if it wants to upgrade anything
<Golynx> huh, but that upgrades everything
<Kilos> only if you tick y
<Golynx> ok
<Golynx> The following packages will be upgraded: 
<Golynx>   adobe-flash-properties-gtk adobe-flashplugin 
<Golynx> 2 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Golynx> Need to get 6 730 kB of archives. After unpacking 0 B will be used.
<Kilos> 6.7 meg then to upgrade
<Kilos> thats why you battled with gtk
<Golynx> hmm ok, so i tick Y
<Kilos> ya
<Golynx> ok
<Golynx> Will take about 10 min lol
<Kilos> whew
<Golynx> Right its upgraded now
<Golynx> Now i do sudo apt-get update
<Golynx> wb nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> hi Golynx, thanks :)
<Golynx> yw nlsthzn :)
<nlsthzn> :)
<Golynx> No luck Kilos
<somaunn> guys 
<somaunn> is there a channel where i can learn and practice linux ?
<Kilos> Golynx, ?
<Golynx> yip
<Kilos> whats no luck?
<Golynx> still no size in sudo apt-get update
<Kilos> no man you dont do update again
<Golynx> oh
<Kilos> always first update then upgrade then done
<Golynx> and sudo aptitude reinstall nautilus gives same error
<Kilos> if anything doesnt work smooth then reinstall with aptitude
<Kilos> do nautilus in synaptic and see
<Golynx> ok
<Kilos> maybe the repo is down
<Kilos> oh ya i changed off main last night
<Golynx> ok i got first file of naulitus highlighted 
<Golynx> what now
<Kilos> changed to server for south africa
<Kilos> check what other installed files are there
<Kilos> while you have nautilus typed in the top
<Golynx> i see all nautilus files plus a other few 
<Kilos> reinstall them all
<Golynx> how
<Kilos> in synaptic right click reinstall
<Golynx> Mark for reinstallation is disabled
<Kilos> then they are must haves you cant fiddle with
<Kilos> but do those you can
<Kilos> and see if it wants to download
<Kilos> then we know that remastersys dvd didnt do a full job
<Golynx> mark suggested for installation and Removal is the only options
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> only the green ones you must look at
<Kilos> not all the rest
<Golynx> Yes it is the Nautilus one with the green tick
<Kilos> green ticked or green blob or something on the left
<Kilos> and no others in that page
<Kilos> ?
<Golynx> Others show the same options
<Kilos> are they green?
<Golynx> Yes i only do the green ones
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> do it then
<Golynx> Its them thats options are disables on right click
<Golynx> disabled*
<Kilos> then leave them
<Kilos> tick apply
<Golynx> I cant mark anything that got nautilus 
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> close synaptic
<Golynx> Only Mark for removal is there
<Golynx> ok
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install nautilus --reinstall
<Golynx> Reading package lists... Done
<Golynx> Building dependency tree       
<Golynx> Reading state information... Done
<Golynx> Reinstallation of nautilus is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<Golynx> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Kilos> haha superfly funny that post in fb
<nlsthzn> what happened to nautilus?
<Kilos> its struggling nlsthzn 
<Golynx> nlsthzn its using too much cpu than it should
<Kilos> something wrong there
<Golynx> Found this on google:
<Golynx> Re: Urgent Help! Ubuntu 12.04 upgrade - Nautilus broken 
<Golynx>  You can try deleting your nautilus folder.
<Golynx> Code:
<Golynx> rm -rf .gconf/apps/nautilus/
<Golynx> and
<Golynx> Code:
<Golynx> rm -rf .config/nautilus/
<Golynx> Which will delete all your nautilus settings. And then reinstall nautilus
<Golynx> Code:
<Golynx> sudo apt-get install --reinstall nautilus nautilus-data
<Kilos> in synaptic if i right click nautilus it gives reinstall option
<Golynx> Not in mine
<Kilos> what have you fiddled with now
<Kilos> open update manager
<Golynx> Nope nothing , i found that on google
<Golynx> ok
<Kilos> then tick settings and tell me what repo its using
<Kilos> in ubuntu software on the left
<Golynx> main server
<Kilos> change that to server for south africa
<Golynx> ok
<Kilos> i think that repo is sick since last night
<Golynx> oh ok
<Kilos> but now its gonna do the 20 update again
<nlsthzn> if in doubt change to the main server...
<Kilos> it was on main nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> hmmm...
<Golynx> hmm
<Kilos> i had probs there last night too
<Kilos> if you have the data tick check
<Golynx> Last time it was 16mn
<Golynx> 16mb*
<nlsthzn> what was 16mb, updates?
<Kilos> oh then it will be about same
<Kilos> ya nlsthzn 
<Kilos> to get a new install updated
<Kilos> then upgrades come later
<nlsthzn> to refresh the package list you mean?
<Kilos> yessir
<nlsthzn> wow, never knew it had become so big?!
<nlsthzn> uncapped makes you lazy...
<nlsthzn> when I was in SA I never had net :/
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> eish linux is no good without the net
<Kilos> hi Tonberry_ 
<nlsthzn> well, it is so much easier with it :)
<Kilos> yeah
<Tonberry_> hello
<Kilos> is it checking Golynx 
<Golynx> Ya Kilos
<Kilos> should automatically show upgrades if there are
<Kilos> and how much will be downloaded near the bottom
<Golynx> Ya i see
<Kilos> you have the choice to go ahead at least
<Kilos> often when i saw how much i closed it till i had data
<Golynx> hmm, so just close the terminal when i want ?
<Kilos>  no man
<Kilos> wait till its finish
<Kilos> then see how much data it wants to download
<Golynx> oh
<Kilos> then decide to go ahead or close
<Kilos> other wise you will need to run updates again
<Golynx> Ya i just want the package list updated and nautilus reinstalled , nothing else
<Kilos> 845kB nautilus is
<Golynx> Maybe its the kernel change that broke it
<Golynx> was 3.5 on dvd now 3.2
<Golynx> good
<Kilos> nautilus-data is 63.4 kB
<Kilos> ya dont fiddle and change stuff
<Kilos> whew
<Golynx> Ya that was last week , had a hot head like the lappy
<Kilos> lol
<Golynx> :p
<Golynx> Fetched 10,4 MB in 22min 4s (7 867 B/s)                                        C
<Golynx> Reading package lists... Done
<Golynx> lol
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> does it show upgrade packages?
<Golynx> Where is that
<Kilos> in the update manager window
<Kilos> you have it open havent you?
<Golynx> Yes
<Kilos> you did tick check there?
<Golynx> Nope
<Kilos> thats what it just did
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> you must listen man
<Golynx> i updated from terminal
<Golynx> It says the package information was just updated
<Kilos> and i said what?
<Kilos> didnt i say tick check while you were in update manager
<Kilos> but anyway
<Kilos> nor run sudo apt-get upgrade and see
<Golynx> terminal had the same stuff 
<Golynx> ok
<Kilos> ya but when someone is trying to help you sort a prob you follow what they say so they dont get lost with whats happening
<Golynx> Reading package lists... Done
<Golynx> Building dependency tree       
<Golynx> Reading state information... Done
<Golynx> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Kilos> like doing check in update manager updates but immediately shows available packages
<Kilos> oh my
<Golynx> You didnt say anything after open download manager , i assumed i had to do it in the terminal
<Kilos> then you must be up to date
<Kilos> sudo aptitude reinstall synaptic
<Golynx> ok
<Golynx> Its working
<Kilos> we gotta find why nautilus dont give reinstall option
<Golynx> Need to get 2 405 kB of archives
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> see it wasnt a complete install
<Kilos> i think you gonna find lots of them
<Golynx> oh really
<Golynx> Lots of what
<Kilos> if something dont work kiff reinstall and see
<Kilos> lots of things that dont work to their best
<Kilos> i dunno why remastersys did that though
<Golynx> oh ok will have to see what gives such an issue
<Kilos> i had it with the first time i tried it
<Kilos> reinstalled everything in synaptic
<Kilos> took a day to tick them all
<Golynx> Most issues are minor though, but get bigger with time
<Golynx> So its hard to spot at first
<Kilos> but now i know where to look for probs
<Golynx> wow
<Kilos> my last remastersys dvd didnt give that prob
<Kilos> oh 
<Kilos> made on different pc
<Kilos> who knows
<Golynx> Ya probably, some compression formats change minor things in programs
<Kilos> but if anything dont work smooth reinstall it in synaptic and other packages that are in same line of packages
<Golynx> Right synaptic reinstalled , i think
<Golynx> nautilus still no reinstall option
<Kilos> ai!
<Golynx> only nautilus-share and nautilus-sendto have that option
<Kilos> something is wrong there
<Golynx> hmm
<Kilos> you unticked too many things last week
<Kilos> remember i told you i have had an 80m upgrade since i sent the dvd
<Golynx> I did'nt do that though, its only opera that i locked
<Golynx> and gimp
<Golynx> everything else i left as is
<inetpro> Midnight Commander is a popular twin-panel file manager for the terminal
<inetpro> sudo aptitude install mc
<inetpro> using a text-user interface
<Kilos> evening inetpro 
<inetpro> hello
<charl> hi Kilos, inetpro 
<Golynx> inetpro i dont think that'll work for me, since i do drag drop cp alot
<Golynx> hi charl
<Kilos> hi charl 
<somaunn> bye bye guys
<inetpro> there is also PCMan File Manager and many others
<inetpro> aptitude show pcmanfm
<Kilos> i dont understand why synaptic cant reinstall nautilus
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm... you and your re-install tendencies
<inetpro> not sure it is always necessary 
<Kilos> nope it was psu prob here
<Kilos> since i put drives on external power no more probs
<inetpro> btw, good evening everyone
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: please excuse me
 * inetpro is very tired
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> waking up early taking it's toll
<Kilos> get some rest
<Kilos> old peeps cant take the pace in this modern world
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> hehehe
<Golynx> Kilos what was the 2 files sizes
<Kilos> scroll back
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<inetpro> has somaunn come right?
<Kilos> ik dunno
<Kilos> forgot what he asked
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> with the shells
<Golynx> oh lol
<Kilos> something that works like something in windows
<Kilos> oh that
<Kilos> i dunno
<Golynx> You sure its only those 2 nautilus got ?
<Kilos> he will learn some from lpi manual he said
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> might be more
<Kilos> wait lets try something else
<inetpro> does it teach the basics?
<Kilos> ya its lekker man
<inetpro> ok
<Kilos> up to page 100 i think it was
<Kilos> then gets heavy
<Kilos> Golynx, 
<Kilos> sudo aptitude purge synaptic
<Golynx> Then what was those 2 files for :/
<Kilos> did you install them now?
<Golynx> No
<Kilos> did gdebi work?
<Kilos> try that first then
<Golynx> if there is more files needed by nautilus i'm not gona install
<Kilos> man try one
<Kilos> we trying to find the error here
<Golynx> It says same version is already installed , and a reinstall button
<Kilos> reinstall
<Golynx> ok
<Kilos> oh inetpro i dont know what you mean by basics
<Kilos> i dont know how much somaun knows
<Kilos> or how little
<Golynx> it said installation complete : in status loader bar , 
<inetpro> something that explains shells in a bit more detail 
<Kilos> oh so you broke something in synaptic
<Kilos> sudo aptitude purge synaptic
<Kilos> close gdebi first
<Golynx> ok
<Kilos> done?
<Golynx> The following packages will be REMOVED:  
<Golynx>   synaptic{p} 
<Golynx> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Golynx> Need to get 0 B of archives. After unpacking 7 779 kB will be freed.
<Kilos> inetpro, ill help him tomorrow if i can with more basic stuff
<Kilos> yes Golynx 
<Golynx> ok
<inetpro> Kilos: np
<Kilos> i thought he was clued up with linux
<Golynx> (Reading database ... 316670 files and directories currently installed.)
<Golynx> Removing synaptic ...
<Golynx> Purging configuration files for synaptic ...
<Golynx> dpkg: warning: while removing synaptic, directory '/var/lib/synaptic' not empty so not removed.
<Golynx> Processing triggers for man-db ...
<Golynx> Processing triggers for gnome-menus ...
<Golynx> Processing triggers for bamfdaemon ...
<Golynx> Rebuilding /usr/share/applications/bamf.index...
<Golynx> Processing triggers for desktop-file-utils ...
<Golynx> Processing triggers for hicolor-icon-theme ...
<Kilos> but to drop him into vim is heavy if he know nothing about linux
<Kilos> lol Golynx you actually spamming here
<Golynx> I dunno the error sorry
<Kilos> try sudo apt-get remove synaptic
<Golynx> ok
<Golynx> Package synaptic is not installed, so not removed
<Golynx> Should i delete the Synaptic folder in /var/lib/synaptic
<Kilos> yes if you can
<Golynx> Nope cannot
<Kilos> ok now we need clever help
<Golynx> hmm
<Kilos> i at times do things as root but thats dangerous in your hands now still
<Kilos> that might contain the conf files of sysnaptic
<Kilos> inetpro, how do we delete that file please
<Kilos> /var/lib/synaptic
<inetpro> ai! you guys like breaking things?
<Kilos> i dunno chroot
<Kilos> i can chown it but that dangerous too
<inetpro> chroot has absolutely nothing to do with it
<Kilos> ok can we chown it then delete it
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> hmm...
<Golynx> This is inside the preference file in that folder. Package: gimp
<Golynx> Pin: version 2.6.12-1ubuntu1.3
<Golynx> Pin-Priority: 1001
<inetpro> if you have to delete it, and I don't know why, then you can do it with rm
<Kilos> only gimp?
<inetpro> man rm
<Kilos> sudo aptitude remove gimp
<Golynx> Yes only gimp
<Golynx> ok
<Kilos> when i wanted to rm the other day guys told me dont do that
<inetpro> sudo rm -r /target/folder/owned/by/root
<Golynx> Wait is it cause gimp is still locked from upgrades ?
<Kilos> remove it
<Kilos> or wont it
<Kilos> here we go Golynx 
<Golynx> I think gimp is gone
<Kilos> sudo rm -r /var/lib/synaptic
<Golynx> its gone now, at the cost of gimp grrr
<Kilos> no man
<Golynx> Already removed gimp
<inetpro> charl: Die Grüne Woche (Groen Week) open vanaand amptelik in die Duitse hoofstad 
<Kilos> sudo aptitude purge synaptic
<Golynx> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<Golynx> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Golynx> Need to get 0 B of archives. After unpacking 0 B will be used.
<Kilos> that wasnt the gimp package
<Kilos> sudo maptitude install synaptic
<Kilos> ai!
<Golynx> hmm
<Kilos> sudo aptitude install synaptic
<Kilos> we can get gimp back from the dvd again
<Kilos> but it will also be like a minimal install
<Kilos> i think
<Golynx> it stopped at: Setting up synaptic (0.75.9ubuntu1) ...
<Kilos> whew what have you done there
<Kilos> it might take a while
<Golynx> Nope it stopped totally
<Kilos> if it hasnt finished by next week we install everything from scratch
<Kilos> ok close that terminal
<Kilos> ctrl+c
<Kilos> should go back to prompt
<Golynx> Was already at prompt
<Kilos> ah ok
 * inetpro falling asleep
<inetpro> good night
<Kilos> lets try sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Kilos> lekker slaap inetpro 
<Golynx> night inetpro
<Golynx> ok
<Kilos> if it was at the prompt it is installed
<Golynx> synaptic is already the newest version.
<Golynx> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Kilos> lol
<Golynx> already installed ?
<Kilos> ok open it and see if nautilus can reinstall
<Kilos> when it goes back to prompt its finished installing
<Golynx> ok ,but still no reinstall option with nautilus
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> you musta unticked more stuff
<Kilos> like when you couldnt update
<Golynx> Cant be , i just installed some apps i wanted 
<Kilos> what do you see in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Kilos> from where did you install them?
<Golynx> only programs stuff i installed
<Kilos> from the repos?
<Kilos> or online stuff
<Golynx> Synaptic , via the tick option and clicking Apply
<Kilos> those are safe
<Kilos> you gotta watch online stuff
<Golynx> Ya , only ubuntu-tweak i installed from its website
<Kilos> so whats in archives
<Kilos> if you go to /var/cache/apt/ archives and right click properties on archives you should see the size of you downloads
<Golynx> Apache2 , php, python, alot of graphics driver stuff, one mysql install i aborted
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> make a folder on desktop
<Kilos> name it precise
<Golynx> ok
<Kilos> you mustnt abort stuff while installing
<Kilos> now
<Kilos> sudo rsync -av /var/cache/apt/archives/ ~/Desktop/precise/
<Golynx> ok
<Golynx> Done
<Kilos> if you have a stick or external you can save them there
<Golynx> oh is that the backup way for the packages
<Kilos> how big is the precise folder
<Golynx> 137Mb
<Kilos> ok so at least thats saved
<Kilos> you might need to rinstall to fix whatever is wrong
<Golynx> ok
<Kilos> i dont know why synaptic dont wanna work
<Kilos> but with gdebi working that can help
<Golynx> Its ok , i will ma work like this, its not that bad
<Kilos> you should still be able to install with apt-get and aptitude
<Kilos> try sudo aptitude reinstall gimp
<Golynx> Atleast there are other ways
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> most things can be fixed but sometimes it is quicker to reinstall than try find the prob
<Golynx> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Golynx> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Golynx> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Golynx> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Kilos> synaptic open?
<Golynx> lol ai
<Kilos> hha
<Golynx> Dont wana reinstall
<Kilos> its something you did when you went mad unticking and locking stuff
<Golynx> lol, its installing now via synaptic
<Kilos> gimp?
<Golynx> i saw all other gimp files there had green ticks except the main gimp file
<Kilos> ah
<Golynx> That one had the lock on
<Kilos> you should reinstall all the gimp ones that way
<Kilos> and look here
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/276408/what-alternatives-to-nautilus-exist-which-are-more-responsive
<Kilos> but use nothing thats not in synaptic
<Golynx> ty i will try see if theres something better than nautilus
<Kilos> ok then can i go sleep now?
<Kilos> carry on tomorrow
<Golynx> Yes you can :)
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Golynx> No thanks , already wasted alot of data
<Golynx> night night
<psychicist> good night Kilos 
<psychicist> hi Golynx 
<Golynx> Hi psychicist
<Golynx> night guys
#ubuntu-za 2014-01-17
<nuvolari> fp
<inetpro> sp
<inetpro> goeiemore nuvolari
<magespawn> good morning
<inetpro> hi magespawn
<magespawn> did you see that question/statement from yesterday?
<nuvolari> môre inetpro :)
<nuvolari> hello magespawn 
<magespawn> hi there nuvolari 
<inetpro> magespawn: question/statement?
<magespawn> the one about finding two routers on the same physical network
<inetpro> hmm... unlikely but possible
<inetpro> just check the gateway address
<magespawn> was a bit strange in that my win laptop got its address from one and the lubuntu one got it from the other 
<magespawn> both laptops set to dhcp
<magespawn> the second router has no internet connection
<inetpro> netstat -ar
<magespawn> and they were on different subnets
<magespawn> i will check that on Monday when i am down at that property again
<magespawn> also nobody there could tell me where the router actually is, so more fun and games
<bduk1> More more almal 
<magespawn> hi bduk1 
<inetpro> magespawn: is it all wireless?
<magespawn> no this is the local lan that then connects through a nanobridge m5 to the adsl point
<somaunn> Hello Everyone
<magespawn> hi somaunn 
<magespawn> brb
<somaunn> hi magespawn
<somaunn> brb
<Squirm> morning
<Golynx> Morning Squirm
<Golynx> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi Golynx superfly and others
<Kilos> i be very busy but thought what you have done wrong there Golynx 
<Golynx> You did ?
<Kilos> yip i think you still have something unticked in update manager settings thats why that kernel is missing and synaptic cant do its work
<Kilos> i miight be offline most of the day im working on a 2TB drive ive been battling with for about 6 months
<Golynx> I unticked eveything you told me in update manager
<Golynx> Aah thats nice Kilos
<Kilos> maybe we just go check hey?
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Golynx> ok
<Kilos> Golynx, open update manager
<Kilos> and dont play with cli at the same time
<Golynx> but no downloading anymore, already used too much data 
<Golynx> Hi superfly
<superfly> hi Golynx
<Kilos> yes i just am trying to find why synaptic has no reinstall options in some files
<Kilos> or you can leave it as is till you got data
<Golynx> ok settings is open
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> in updates 1st 2nd and 4th must be ticked
<Kilos> not the prerease one as well
<Golynx> You told me to untick them last week
<Kilos> hi liam
<Kilos> liamT, 
<Golynx> Hi liamT
<liamT> moaning
<Kilos> lol
<Golynx> I dont want security updates
<Golynx> leave this for now though
<Kilos> you have to have them man
<Golynx> I got Thunar file manager and cant find anywhere on google how to make it default on 12.04
<Golynx> Its more than a second faster than Nautilus
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> anyway it looks like that is where you problem lies
<Golynx> pcmanfm is fast too but dont wana show the system files
<Kilos> if you had told me you didnt tick what i told you to we wouldnt have spent yesterday trying to find what was wrong
<Golynx> What good will security updates do ?
<Kilos> you windows peeps
<liamT> anyone who use shell, I've been using the 'tmux' addon, it's added to my life in terms of monitoring log files
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> liamT, hang here, somaun was looking for shell help yesterday and last night
<Kilos> somaunn, are you awake
<Golynx> Synaptic is just a big cry baby
<Kilos> no man its you that breaks things by unticking stuff it needs
<Kilos> i told you forget the windows way of doing things
<Golynx> Its not a massive system failure Kilos, it can be repaired
<Kilos> security updates in windows and in linux are totally different things
<Kilos> ya luckily
<Golynx> Do you know howi can make Thunar the default
<Kilos> npe never used it
<Kilos> my nautilus works kiff
<Golynx> Or any file manager default
<Kilos> Maaz, how to make thunar default on 12.04
<Maaz> Kilos: Sorry...
<liamT> I can change mine under "Preferred Applications"
<Kilos> ai!
<Golynx> I tried this but still pops up nautilus exo-preferred-applications 
<Kilos> Maaz, google   how to make thunar default on 12.04
<Maaz> Kilos: "Trying to set Thunar as a default file manager in Ubuntu 12.04" http://askubuntu.com/questions/253131/trying-to-set-thunar-as-a-default-file-manager-in-ubuntu-12-04 :: "12.04 - How do I reset to the default file manager for all folders ..." http://askubuntu.com/questions/355848/how-do-i-reset-to-the-default-file-manager-for-all-folders :: "Use Nautilus with
<Maaz> Xfce as default file manager - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/169036/use-nau…
<Golynx> exo-preferred-applications says Thunar is default but stuff still opens with nautilus
<Kilos> oh wait
<Kilos> find a file you want to open
<Golynx> and thunar in the quick launch icon supposed to show all the folders thats opened if its the default fm
<Kilos> right click on it
<Kilos> and then open with
<Kilos> at the bottom is other i think
<Kilos> it shows whats installed
<Kilos> scroll down to find thunar
<Golynx> Do i find the file with thunar ?
<Kilos> if you find thunar in the other then it should become your default
<Kilos> you right click on the file and choose open with
<Golynx> ok
<Golynx> Not working Kilos
<Golynx> I think Thunar is supposed to open folders though
<Kilos> didnt you find thunar in there
<Kilos> ?
<Golynx> Yes but wont "Use as default" OPen button is disabled
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/253131/trying-to-set-thunar-as-a-default-file-manager-in-ubuntu-12-04
<Kilos> what does that link show
<Kilos> have they sorted it
<Kilos> when you have data we set your update manager correctly then everything will work faster and better
<Golynx> Nope, already used that command exo-preferred-applications. Thunar is the default, but not the default
<Kilos> sjoe
<Golynx> That will be in the middle of next month
<Kilos> ok , at least it is working so long
<Kilos> but you must just put up with the niggles till upgraded
<Golynx> Ya its fine , didnt get to download mysql that i needed aswell , but got apache and php so i'm fine until then
<Kilos> how big is mysql
<Golynx> 26mb
<Kilos> eish i cant even mail it to you, you will still lose the data
<Kilos> even on dropbox
<Golynx> Ya , but its fine i will do other things until i got the data
<Kilos> good
<Golynx> ty for the help
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> i go sort sheep
<Vince-0> surp
<liamT> anyone deployed Flask middleware on apache wsgi ?
<Kilos> ohi magespawn 
<somaunn> hello
<somaunn> Kilos: yes i was on meetting
<Kilos> aha liamT said something about shells
<liamT> i've been finding tmux very useful
<liamT> monitoring multiple files in the same shell window
<Kilos> i think he needs basic info on how to use shells liamT 
<Kilos> all i could think of was the lpi manual
<Kilos> Maaz, google using bourne shell for newbies
<Maaz> Kilos: "Bash Guide for Beginners" http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/ :: "Bash Guide for Beginners - The Linux Documentation Project" http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/Bash-Beginners-Guide.html :: "BASH Help - A Bash Tutorial - Hypexr.org" http://www.hypexr.org/bash_tutorial.php :: "Bourne Shell Tutorial - The Grymoire!"
<Maaz> http://www.grymoire.com/unix/Sh.html :: ""Bash Guide for Beginners" (Second Edition) by Machtelt Garre…
<Kilos> there somaunn that might help
<Kilos> Maaz, google Bash Guide for Beginners" (Second Edition) by Machtelt 
<Maaz> Kilos: ""Bash Guide for Beginners" (Second Edition) by Machtelt Garrels" http://writers.fultus.com/garrels/ebooks/Machtelt_Garrels_Bash_Guide_for_Beginners_2nd_Ed.pdf :: "Bash Guide for Beginners (Second Edition): Machtelt Garrels ..." http://www.amazon.com/Bash-Guide-Beginners-Second-Edition/dp/1596822015 :: "Bash Guide for Beginners: Machtelt Garrels:
<Maaz> 9780974433943 ..." http://www.amazon.com/Bash-Guide-Beginners-Machtelt-Garrels/dp/0974433942 :: "Bas…
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<charl> hi Kilos, liamT, somaunn, Vince-0 
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Vince-0> charl, !
<Vince-0> another kak day in paradise
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<magespawn> hi Vince-0 charl  superfly 
<Vince-0> surp
<magespawn> bbl
<Kilos> magespawn, you wont believe
<Kilos> aw
<magespawn> still here 
<inetpro> Vince-0: what's wrong?
<Kilos> i got xp 0n the 2TB
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> found some weird thing
<magespawn> nice Kilos
<magespawn> what is that?
<inetpro> good mornings Kilos
<Kilos> in bios there is an option to disable password on a drive with nothing on
<inetpro> what's the point of that?
<magespawn> are you sure that is not just the bios password?
<Kilos> then i could part and format some of it
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> i dont use bios passwords ever
<Kilos> made a part of 101g and xp hung at 63% formatting
<Kilos> coupla times
<Kilos> made another 20g part and xp formatted and installed to there
<Kilos> now still gotta get ubuntu to install on the 1.7 TB thats left
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> im excited. 6 or 8 months of on and off to sort that 2TB
<Kilos> so ill be offline a while. other screen sick
<magespawn> good luck
<Kilos> ty im sure its fixed now
<Kilos> only prob is that there is only one part left for ubuntu, rest must be them logicals
<magespawn> check the drive as much as you can
<Kilos> will do
<Kilos> just blew 733m on zsyncing 12.04 to 12.04.3
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> should done it with night surfer
<Kilos> 2TB got me all excited
<Kilos> wbb some time. you guys be good and hold the fort
<Kilos> have a great day
<Vince-0> inetpro, niks verkeerd? Another kak day in paradise
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> hmm...
<mazal> Things that makes you go hmmmm
<mazal> Daai liedtjie is nou in my kop hehehehe
<mazal> Bye everyone , have a good weekend
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi magespawn still struggling with 2tb
<Kilos> grrr
<magespawn> keeping you busy
<Kilos> yeah
<magespawn> busy watching a yagi construction video 
<magespawn> andrew mcneil on youtube
<Kilos> cool
<magespawn> He goes into a lot of detail
<Kilos> i go fetch sheep
<Kilos> size?
<magespawn> no idea 12 minutes
<Kilos> link please. ill try get it sometime
<Kilos> for wifi?
<magespawn> yes or anything in 2.4 or 5 Ghz  frequency
<Eames> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GWoAUM2mAs
<magespawn> that is for a helical antenna
<magespawn> looks like he has a video for almost every style
<Kilos> mind you the only part i struggle with is the folded dipole
<Kilos> hard to get it in shape properly and right size
<Kilos> mind you i used brazing rod which don bend too easy
<magespawn> most of the ones i have seen use copper wire
<Kilos> yeah but i only had brzing rods
<magespawn> right
<magespawn> bbl got to go work
<Kilos> there is a site that one ucec to design it accorbing to material thickness and type etc
<Kilos> copper 1.6mm is the best i think
<inetpro> they'll steal it man
<Kilos> will give you the link when i get back on that drive
<Kilos> no man there is too little
<Kilos> mind you i have all the measurements saved too
<inetpro> too little? How much copper can you find in a water meter?
<Kilos> will mail it to you
<inetpro> they stole my water meter twice
<Kilos> haha i dunno
<Kilos> but yagi goes on roof or pole like a tv aerial
<Kilos> and you can build it for the cost of the copper wire ans 0ne straight dowel 
<Kilos> im making mine on plastic but
<Kilos> dowel is good for testing cheaply
<Kilos> just remember elements must be perfectly inline with each other
<Kilos> ohi Golynx 
<Golynx> Hey Kilos
<Golynx> Hows the 2TB project going
<Kilos> struggling
<Kilos> wont take anything but xp
<Golynx> That suks
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> but ill keep investigating
<Golynx> thats good
<Kilos> yeah drives are too expensive to buy
<Golynx> Ya one mans trash is anothers treasure
<Kilos> lol yeah
<Golynx> good luck with that
<Kilos> ty
<Golynx> np
<Kilos> only been working on it 6 or 8 months on and off
<Kilos> but it has weird probs. if i plug it in as second drive ubuntu does even boot
<Kilos> was killed by heavy virriii
<Golynx> Did you remove the virus
<Kilos> ive formatted the whole drive
<Kilos> also the 2TB samsung had a prob. if you tried to install anything but windows it marked the attempt as bad sectors
<Golynx> Thats good
<Kilos> for windows ya
<Golynx> oh, maybe it only eccept a certain file system like FAT32
<Kilos> ntfs
<Kilos> had win7 on when it crashed
<Golynx> or ntfs
<Golynx> oh, maybe the drive could be physically damaged too
<Kilos> ya i think it was thrown around some
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> got a few that had broken control cards and connectors etc
<Golynx> lol, ya some people will throw their HDD against the wall if that virus tempted them that much
<Kilos> lol
<Golynx> Some can be fixed though, so just the software needs to be fixed in such cases
<Kilos> i have got 5 outa 14 totally repaired and all data save
<Kilos> d
<Kilos> and 2 that work with ubuntu if first 20g is used for windows
<Golynx> Thats a good average 
<Kilos> eish
<Golynx> You use older versions of ubuntu on them
<Kilos> i like everything to work, thats why i havent thrown away my faulty psus
<Kilos> i use whatever gets them going again
<Kilos> from 98 to dos 7.1
<Kilos> to ubcd
<Kilos> and supergrub
<charl> good afternoon all
<charl> just spoke to a friend of mine on skype through my regular office telephone
<Kilos> i have many repair tools and data recovery tool are in ubuntu repos
<Kilos> good charl 
<Golynx> Thats awesome Kilos, those old machines really need some revival 
<charl> lync has federation with skype so it works perfectly
<Golynx> Hi charl
<charl> hi Golynx 
<charl> all free and through voip
<Kilos> linux has awesome tools
<Kilos> and the supergrub cd can boot into a drive with damaged mbr and boot sector
<Golynx> Nice
<Kilos> boot the os that is
<nlsthzn> hi all you sexy ppl ;)
<Kilos> lol hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> I am pooped
<Kilos> long day?
<nlsthzn> long week that keeps going longer
<Kilos> ai!
<nlsthzn> and then you even miss the bus and get home late :p
<Kilos> sjoe
<nlsthzn> and then you take your issues home and get the wife upset... *sigh*
<Kilos> thats bad
<magespawn> never take the issues how
<magespawn> or rather take them home but not the attitude that comes with them
<Kilos> yip
<magespawn> recently had a similar 'chat' with my better half too
<magespawn> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> you like playing with fire
<nlsthzn> hey magespawn... I know I know ... doesn't help when you still do it :p
<magespawn> Kilos, i have just taken an EnGenius  EAP-3660 apart, it was damaged by a power surge, i now have the antenna from inside
<somaunn> Hi Guys, i'm back
<somaunn> i can see it's very busy
<somaunn> what's new here
<somaunn> ?
<Kilos> magespawn, wifi antenna
<Kilos> what that genius thing
<magespawn> Kilos, i'll see if i can get a picture online
<Kilos> all same somaunn 
<nlsthzn> anyone know of a gdebi equal for KDE? QAPT Installer not working so lekker it seems?!
<magespawn> yes very small but supposed to be high power
<Kilos> left some links for you if you scroll back to where maaz googled for bash for beginners
<Kilos> kde installs on its own
<magespawn> http://www.engeniustech.com/component/content/article/158-business/267-high-power-indoor-access-point-universal-repeater-with-poe
<Kilos> put the package on desktop or in archives and click on it
<somaunn> Kilos: i've found some video about Bash and some about useful (every day) cmd under linux
<Kilos> lemme try again
<somaunn> Kilos: they're quite useful
<Kilos> maaz google bash for beginners
<Maaz> Kilos: "Bash Guide for Beginners" http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/ :: "Bash Guide for Beginners - The Linux Documentation Project" http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/Bash-Beginners-Guide.html :: "The Beginner's Guide to Shell Scripting: The Basics - How-To Geek" http://www.howtogeek.com/67469/the-beginners-guide-to-shell-scripting-
<Maaz> the-basics/ :: "Beginners/BashScripting - Community Ubuntu Documentation" https://help.ubu…
<Kilos> if you can remember the stuff you read thats great somaunn 
<somaunn> i can Kilos trust me
<Kilos> great i cant 
<nlsthzn> tried this and this happened - http://slexy.org/view/s20cBIEdnZ
<Kilos> isnt it corrupt nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> this would be the second download of it then giving the same issue?
<Kilos> from same place?
<magespawn> maybe there is an issue with the server, or somewhere inbetween
<magespawn> later all home time for me
<nlsthzn> well it specifically for ubuntu and not kubuntu so maybe that is an issue
<nlsthzn> I go eat quicky...
<nlsthzn> bbl
<nlsthzn> uncle Kilos seems you where on the money... 3rd download and installed
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> hi Kilos  :)
<smile> my exams went fine :D
<Kilos> great
<smile> I've setup a wiki :)
<smile> http://wiki.torios.org
<smile> :D
<Kilos> meeting 28th at 8.30 pm
 * nlsthzn goes sleepy
<nlsthzn> night
<Kilos> night nlsthzn 
<smile> :o
<Kilos> sleep tight
<smile> nlsthzn: good night :)
<Guest75021> back ;)
<Kilos> lol
<smile> :p
<smile> hmm. :p
<Kilos> smile, meet Golynx 
<smile> Hi Golynx :D
<Golynx> Hey smile
<smile> How are you? ;)
<Golynx> Good and you bud
<Golynx> I mean i'm good ty and you smile
<smile> I'm fine too :)
<smile> Sleep could be better :)
<smile> Golynx: how did you discover ubuntu-za ? :)
<Golynx> Aah tough week for you smile
<smile> yeah :) but no exams and no stress, because school is in vacation :D
<Golynx> I was looking for somewhere i could find an ubuntu disk in SA on google. i had freenode and this channel popped up in a site. Kilos was helpfull enough to send me a copy of ubuntu 12.04, which i'm thankfull for
<smile> :DD
<smile> Great! :D
<smile> You had Windows XP, I presume? ;)
<Golynx> Aah nice
<Golynx> Nope win7
<Golynx> Was buggy though 
<smile> :(
<smile> I don't like updates in Windows ;)
<Golynx> Never did any updates there, but guess your right
<smile> :D
<Golynx> lol , are you new here smile
<Golynx> Sorry , for 20 seconds there i thought you were a bot
<smile> no :D
<smile> I'm actually "older" :)
<smile> But it has been a while since I've been here :p
<Golynx> Oh ok , welcome back then smile ;)
<smile> thank you :D
<Golynx> np
<Kilos> he does wiki stuff Golynx 
<smile> cool, ubuntu-za has a twitter channel :p
<smile> yes indeed ;)
<smile> for Wikipedia :)
<smile> I setup a new wiki today
<Kilos> ubuntuza
<smile> http://wiki.torios.org
<smile> :)
<smile> Kilos: just clicked "Follow"
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> it dont follow anyone though
<smile> :(
<Kilos> and only ubuntu-za notifications there
<Kilos> i hate twitter man
<Kilos> you can follow me too
<Kilos> sharpeys
<smile> :D
<Kilos> and you will see how often i tweet
<smile> Great to finally see ya :D
<Kilos> hehe
<smile> more than me ;)
<smile> you have 30+ tweets more
<Kilos> is there a pic there?
<smile> @ me? :)
<Kilos> of me man
<Kilos> i dont member whats there even
<smile> https://pbs.twimg.com/profile_images/2305435605/mwqikwytdw5sde3g04ap.jpeg
<smile> ;)
 * Golynx got more headaces
<Golynx> cool wiki smile
<smile> Golynx: yeah :) but it's a bit slow :(
<smile> my own wiki is faster :D
<smile> http://wiki.hugsmile.eu
<Golynx> Aah thats nice
<smile> Yes :)
<smile> But caching wasn't available at torios.org
<smile> I mailed the website admin :)
<smile> I'm only wiki admin :D
<Golynx> Atleat you dont have to deal with a server. My damn windows php scripts keeps breaking on ubuntu
<Golynx> Atleast*
<smile> Golynx: any idea why? :)
<Golynx> It works but just all the permissions in ubuntu gives me headace now. Cant create files and folders and all fixes on google fails
<Golynx> grrr
<Kilos> ask superfly what to use rather than php
<Kilos> we ha d some other php peeps here at one time
<smile> Golynx: which Ubuntu you're using? Standard ubuntu or any of the derivatives? :p
<Golynx> I have to use php for server side development Kilos
<Golynx> I remember it was a pain to set up php, mysql, apache on windows , but that was 2 years ago
<Golynx> Ubuntu 12.04 smile
<Kilos> oh is it a must?
<smile> Golynx: go to your terminal :p
<smile> do
<smile> (=type in)
<smile> sudo nautilus
<smile> right click any folder you wish, properties, rights
<smile> and then change everything to read, write ;)
<Golynx> Yes it is Kilos, python is the other one , but i know more about php as a server side lang
<Golynx> Already tried that smile , did'nt work
<Kilos> ah the fly is a python expert
<smile> Golynx: what's the error message? :p
<Kilos> smile, he can do upgrading till data falls outa the sky
<Kilos> cant
<smile> yeah, cool, Kilos ;)
<smile> data is falling from the sky
<smile> please pay attention, or it will destroy you :p
<Kilos> he is very capped
<Golynx> here's one smile [error] [client 127.0.0.1] PHP Warning:  mkdir(): Permission denied in /home/gerrit/www/1aMy-IDE/tests/TESTS3/index.php on line 35, referer: http://localhost/1aMy-IDE/tests/TESTS3/index.php
<smile> and line 35 reads? :p
<smile> And this? :p
<smile> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5246114/php-mkdir-permission-denied-problem
<Golynx> $file1 = fopen('thetest.txt', 'w');
<smile> Have you set the write permissions for the group others, too? :)
<smile> (with nautilus rights dialog)
<Golynx> Yeah the www folder is set at 755, it showed forbidden before that
<Golynx> I use Thunar file manager
<Golynx> will try nautilus
<Golynx> Nah still errors
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Golynx> night Kilos
<smile> and this, Golynx? :p http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9022507/cant-seem-to-get-correct-permissions-for-mkdir-in-php
<Golynx> ty smile i will look into that
<smile> I'm leaving now :) Good night! :)
#ubuntu-za 2014-01-18
<Kilos> morning peeps
<somaunn> Hello Dear
<Kilos> hi somaunn 
<Kilos> hehe
<somaunn> Kilos: thanks yesterday you left so early
<Kilos> i go to bed around 9pm everynight somaunn i'm old
<somaunn> hehe
<somaunn> tell me please who is Maaz
<somaunn> is he a bot or ?????......
<Kilos> the bot here on the channel
<Kilos> records our meetings and does other stuff
<somaunn> cool
<Kilos> Maaz, help
<Maaz> Kilos: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<somaunn> he look so hume 
<somaunn> he look so human
<Kilos> pm it and go through what it can do
<Kilos> yeah written in python by some of our guys, cocooncrash and tumbleweed in the forefront
<somaunn> Kilos: cool
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> also it is in the ubuntu repos so can be installed on personal servers and your own pc
<Kilos> i have 2 running on my channel as well on different hosts ##kilos
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<somaunn> Kilos: have you eared of Obsidian.co.za ?
<Kilos> nope im not clued up on pc stuff and the internet
<somaunn> Maaz: find obsidian
<Maaz> somaunn: Huh?
<Kilos> mobile broadband limits the amount of browsing one can do
<Kilos> Maaz, google obsidian
<Maaz> Kilos: "Obsidian - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Obsidian :: "Obsidian Entertainment" http://www.obsidian.net/ :: "Obsidian - Minecraft Wiki" http://minecraft.gamepedia.com/Obsidian :: "Obsidian: Igneous Rock - Pictures, Uses, Properties - Geology.com" http://geology.com/rocks/obsidian.shtml :: "Obsidian"
<Maaz> http://volcano.oregonstate.edu/education/facts/obsidian.html :: "Amazon.com: Obsidian (A Lux Novel) eBook: Jennifer …
<Kilos> ah i looked at the site somaunn 
<Kilos> hi Golynx 
<Golynx> Hi Kilos
<Golynx> I cant get this damn permissions thing to work grrr
<Kilos> permissions where Golynx ?
<Golynx> Tried 15 sites already none of their commands works
<Kilos> what are you trying to get admin rights to?
<Golynx> Permissions for my scripts to create folders and write to files
<Kilos> on your own pc?
<Golynx> Yes 
<Kilos> try running the tool you are using with sudo
<Golynx> I need it , if it dont work in php it wont work in any other language either
<Kilos> i dont know how those things work
<Kilos> but you must be able to get permissions on everything in your own pc
<Golynx> I already got root to read/write the web folder
<Kilos> so what is blocking you then
<Kilos> what commands have you tried
<Golynx> When my script creates a new file it spits out permission denied
<Kilos> you gotta be careful using some commands
<Golynx> Why do my root username appear twice when i type "users" in terminal
<Kilos> you must have added a user somehow
<Kilos> oh mine shows 3 times
<Kilos> hehe
<Golynx> Nope only user i added was another one but different name
<Golynx> hmm
<Kilos> ask that question tonight when the guys are back from shopping and other saterday stuff
<Golynx> Anyway i will try some more 
<Kilos> tell me where is this script you have written
<Kilos> you gonna battle to let root allow strange scripts in
<Golynx> In a custom directory in my /home/user/ folder
<Kilos> you can get full control of that folder using chown
<Kilos> is it that folder itself thats blocking you?
<Golynx> already used chown to set my root username as owner there
<Kilos> what chown command did you use
<Golynx> Nope every script executes perfectly, except when it has to create folders and files
<Kilos> chown is very powerful and you can break things if used incorrectly
<Kilos> oh the script needs to be able to create folders and files
<Golynx> Yes
<Kilos> must be then something needed in the script to give it permission
<Kilos> im just guessing here. i know nothing about those things
<Kilos> have you looked at vim
<Kilos> using vim allows scripts to run i think
<Golynx> I dont wana give apache server full root powers though, but looks like i have to
<Kilos> i started learning it but too much to remember unless used daily
<Golynx> never used vim
<Kilos> its a bash tool i think
<Kilos> there were more, ask mage when he comes
<Kilos> Maaz, google using vim on 12.04
<Maaz> Kilos: "Updating vim 7.3.429 to 7.3.885 on Ubuntu 12.04 - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/321931/updating-vim-7-3-429-to-7-3-885-on-ubuntu-12-04 :: "Coloured view in vim editor not working in ubuntu 12.04 - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/298747/coloured-view-in-vim-editor-not-working-in-ubuntu-12-04 :: "Installing and Using the Vim Text
<Maaz> Editor on a Cloud Server ..." https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/installing-and-u…
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> learn python man
<Kilos> Maaz, google byteofpython
<Maaz> Kilos: "A Byte of Python - Swaroop CH" http://swaroopch.com/notes/python/ :: "A Byte of Python - Ibiblio" http://www.ibiblio.org/g2swap/byteofpython/read/ :: "A Byte of Python (PDF) - Ibiblio" http://www.ibiblio.org/swaroopch/byteofpython/files/120/byteofpython_120.pdf :: "A Byte of Python" http://www.byteofpython.info/ :: "Free PDF: A Byte of Python by Swaroop C
<Maaz> H" http://freepdfs.org/pdf/a-byte-of-python :: "A Byte of Python in German" http://abop-ge…
<Golynx> I cant waste more data on google trying to fix this issue ai
<Kilos> ai!
<Golynx> I already know about python, for 3 years now been making a few programs with it and some games with pygame
<Kilos> then just wait here till one of the clever guys has time to help
<Kilos> aha
<Golynx> Hav'nt done web development with it though
<Kilos> that might be the answer though. the fly tells everyone to use python
<Golynx> I will have the same permissions issue on python aswell 
<Kilos> and there are some python experts in this channel but they cant chat all day like me
<Kilos> the experts will tell you how to fix the permissions thing
<Kilos> thats all beyong my knowledge
<Kilos> beyond
<Golynx> Its ok i will keep trying 
<Kilos> lets see
<Kilos> georgl, you here?
<Golynx> You got a beautiful daughter Kilos, she got your cheaks :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you can chown that one folder only so you got permission
<Kilos> but only that one thats blocking you
<Kilos> dont fiddle near root
<Kilos> there is actually a command to see the rw permissions
<Golynx> I dunno how to use Is -l 
<Kilos> but to get the user permissions there
<Kilos> ls -l maybe
<Kilos> lemme try
<Kilos> ya that shows lots
<Kilos> is it just that one folder blocking you?
<Golynx> Apache uses the group www-data , but when i type "groups" in terminal www-data is not listed in there
<Kilos> apache is blocking you?
<Golynx> Yes 
<Kilos> yes to which question?
<Golynx> Yes only in the www folder apache uses
<Kilos> then chown only that folder
<Golynx> Other scripts in its subdirectory also wont create new files
<Kilos> sudo chown user:user path to folder
<Golynx> I did already, ai lemme try again
<Kilos> to make chown more powerful add -R
<Kilos> sudo chown -R user:user path to folder
<Golynx> ok
<Golynx> Scripts still wont give permission
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> wait for an expert
<Golynx> How do i add my username to the group www-data
<Kilos> maybe thats it but i dunno
<Kilos> where is this www-data
<Golynx> I got another user there i created yesterday, but dont think its got permissions to do anything
<Kilos> ai!
<Golynx> www-data is apache servers group
<Kilos> sjoe
<Golynx> I have to remove that user, its showing up at my boot login
<Kilos> i would tell you wrong things to do as this is out of my depth
<Golynx> Its ok thanks Kilos
<Kilos> wbb
<Golynx> wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty
<Golynx> np
<Kilos> back fiddling withn the 2TB
<Golynx> Aah hope for success this time round
<Kilos> haha major work making unused areas to not use bad sectors
<Golynx> That sounds tough
<Kilos> yeah and stupid xp thats on there wants an admin password i didnt give it
<Kilos> grrr
<georgl> Kilos: 
<Kilos> trying to run recovery after changing parts
<Kilos> ohi georgl 
<georgl> morning
<georgl> you looking for me
<Kilos> do you know how to get permissions with apache stuff
<Kilos> Golynx, battling
<georgl> have not done that for a while
<georgl> what do you want to do?
<Golynx> Hi georgl
<georgl> hi
<Golynx> I cant seem to get php to create new files and folders permission denied everytime
<Golynx> I tried lots of ways already
<Golynx> Windows i did'nt had this headache
<Kilos> he is new to buntu georgl 
<georgl> are you creating the new file
<georgl> in the apached dir?
<georgl> maybe i should ask the following?
<georgl> where are you storing the php files?
<Golynx> I my web server root at /home/username/www  , its already got www-data and my user as full write  and read access
<georgl> ok
<georgl> what is the permissions for that directory?
<Golynx> drwxr-xr-x 47 username www-data 4096 Jan 14 17:48 /home/username/www/
<georgl> and you are trying to create a php file?
<Golynx> Yes and other text file types plus folders with php script
<georgl> what is the message you get when you are trying to save it?
<Golynx> [Sat Jan 18 10:59:19 2014] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] PHP Warning:  fopen(thetest.txt) [<a href='function.fopen'>function.fopen</a>]: failed to open stream: Permission denied in /home/username/www/1test/fberry.php on line 3
<georgl> pastebin the script you have created please?
<Golynx> Plus other scripts in other directories, but always the same permission denied error
<Golynx> Its not just the one file create script, when i try create zip file aswell it gives the same error
<Golynx> That scripts work on other servers and worked perfect on windows aswell. I just cant get the apache configuration right on linux
<Golynx> http://pastebin.com/hCG80zgE
<georgl> open up a terminal
<Golynx> The other zip script http://pastebin.com/vg24XK5S
<georgl> goto the dir where the script is installed
<Golynx> Ok
<georgl> run it php cli and see if it workd
<georgl> run it with php cli and see if it workd
<Golynx> How do i do that nevr used cli with php
<georgl> php <filename.php>
<Golynx> It works :) thetest.txt was created
<Kilos> oyay ty georgl sorry to bother you
<Golynx> Why wont it work from the browser though , where i need it to work
<Kilos> see Golynx just need to learn the different way of doing things
<georgl> create a file in the dir with name of phpinfo.php and paste http://slexy.org/view/s20SP0grEC into it
<georgl> browse to the file and see what it tells you?
<Golynx> I already got a info.php in my web root georgl , i dunno where to look though so much there
<georgl> pastebin it
<Golynx> ok
<Golynx> I just copied and pasted it http://pastebin.com/pPbQJhV5
<Kilos> slexy.org is faster and lighter than pastebin
<georgl> how did you do the apache and php installation?
<Golynx> From Synaptics package manager
<Kilos> synaptic
<Golynx> I dont see mod_rewrite there in info.php though
<Golynx> and apache.conf does'nt give ability to enable and disable modules . I used to be able to do that on windows
<georgl> i suggest you look at apache documentation for that
<Golynx> I will try do that
<georgl> Golynx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<georgl> take a look at that
<Golynx> Ty georgl i will have a look and try figure out how to fix this issue
<georgl> good luck
<Golynx> ty georgl, will keep at it till its fixed :)
 * Golynx gave up on apache,php,mysql . Removed it and will try again next month.
<Golynx> Kilos does your opera resize the window ? Mine stays at max i cant resize it
<Golynx> Have to be able to resize it, cause i do my mobile web apps that way
<Golynx> Kilos does your opera resize the window ? Mine stays at max i cant resize it
<Kilos> ok lemme look
<Kilos> i didnt see i was offline but told you i use opera on its own workspace then you dont need to worry about resizing
<Kilos> um
<Golynx> I have to be able to resize it, cause i do my mobile web apps that way
<Kilos> click the resize then go to top right corner and if it shows arrows drag it smaller
<Kilos> if no arrows click resize again and then drag smalle
<Golynx> There is no resize button and now resize hover icon on the edge
<Golynx> no*
<Kilos> left top
<Kilos> on the top blach panel hidden
<Kilos> hover over it
<Golynx> Ubuntu crashed 
<Golynx> I tried resizing the window then everything froze , had to reboot
<Golynx> Now it works :/
<Kilos> resing how?
<Kilos> im sure half your probs will disappear one you have done a proper upgrade Golynx 
<Golynx> Top left corner ubuntu window , minimize maximize
<Kilos> ya thats the way
<Kilos> i also battled in the beginning with it hiding in the top panel
<Kilos> drove me nuts
<Golynx> We did that and it said nothing to upgrade
<Kilos> made me hate unity to start with
<Kilos> you have security unticked man
<Kilos> how can it see stuff iff you closed the door
<Kilos> you said next week
<Kilos> lets hope
<Golynx> Next month i said, will have to scrape along till then
<Kilos> ive just done a clean install on a 160g drive but will upgrade after 11pm if i can stay awake
<Kilos> ai! i wasted too much as well getting an iso upgraded
<Golynx> Aah my size drive, its weekend you can stay up lol
<Kilos> you will see after a proper upgrade how much better everything works
<Kilos> every day is weekend for me
<Kilos> same thing everyday . sheep fowls weeds pc
<Golynx> I guess so
<Kilos> and im 62
<Kilos> and been dead
<Kilos> got rebooted in icu
<Kilos> anyway now your resize works
<Golynx> Glad your still with us Kilos,. Keep on being active and healthy you will live longer than me
<Golynx> Ya im glad now i can do my html5 :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> see everything os sortable on ubuntu
<Kilos> you just need patience and dont think windows style
<Golynx> Ya thats true , but i always forget lol
<Golynx> Will take some time getting used to
<Symmetria> sup :)
 * Symmetria is happy :) 
<Kilos> yeah it does.
<Kilos> hi Symmetria 
<Symmetria> my employer just showed up at my house with my new toy
<Symmetria> http://www.alstonnetworks.net/car/car.jpg
<Kilos> what you scored now
<Symmetria> lol my company car finally arrived ;p
<Kilos> give that link for your screen pc setup there
<Kilos> nice
<Symmetria> http://www.alstonnetworks.net/temp/screens.jpg
<Symmetria> that one?
<Golynx> hi Symmetria
<Kilos> and tell Golynx what that pc cost
<Kilos> hi Tonberry_ 
<Symmetria> lol in total with the screens, graphics cards driving it, ram, cpu, drive space and everything?
<Kilos> ya
<Symmetria> I'd have to work it out but close to 100 grand 
<Kilos> not all the 3tb drives
<Symmetria> the video cards are about 10 grand each and there are 3 of them
<Symmetria> the screens are 7k each and there are 4 of them
<Symmetria> so thats 58 grand alone 
<Symmetria> then about 40 grand for the rest of the machine
<Kilos> where do they all plug in?
<Symmetria> heh kilos machine has 4 PCI-E slots
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> what mobo is that
<Symmetria> thats a gigabyte UD series, its an x79 socket 2011 
<Kilos> ah
<Symmetria> with an ivy-e bridge 3960K cpu 
<Kilos> gigabyte stuff works well when they work but once they start niggling whew
<Golynx> Symmetria thats some awesome setup you got wow
<Symmetria> kilos I wanna get an asus board, they have an asus rampage iv 
<Symmetria> which is awesome sauce
<Symmetria> but the board alone is 5 grand
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> you havent got time to get married. put me in your will for the pc stuff
<Golynx> Looks like a space ship cockpit lol. i love it :)
<Kilos> haha
<Golynx> If i can get more serious about web development i will be able to have something similar setup as Symmetria, in about 3 - 5 years time
<Golynx> ai crashed again
<Kilos> run sudo touch /forcefsck and reboot
<Golynx> ok
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<Kilos> whew that killed the lynx
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<Golynx> ai modem failed 2 times
<Kilos> ah
<Golynx> Thats just a quick check though
<Kilos> mine has crashed a couple of times today. need to untick enable networking then enable again then connect
<Golynx> ok ,i'm glad it works most of the time
<Kilos> proves that when you get a good one hang on to it
<Golynx> thats true, mine gets a bit hot after a few hours, hopefully wont break
<Kilos> they all do
<Kilos> but dont all disconnect at random
<Golynx> Aah thats good
<magespawn> later all
<Kilos> ai! i didnt even see him here
<Kilos> hi liamT 
<liamT> greetings
<Golynx> Hi liamT
<liamT> greetings again
<Kilos> hehe
<Golynx> magespawn came in earlier 
<Kilos> i musta been offline at the time
<Golynx> Ya i think you were
<liamT> anyone using Flask on Apache ?
<Kilos> liamT, min peeps here now, ask again tonight
<Golynx> I use apache , but never used the mod_wsgi module though
<liamT> ok, still you might be able to answer this
<Kilos> ok
<Golynx> I'm not sure, hardly use cli
<liamT> I have this application running under Apache, with the mod-wsgi module, and i want to serve it on port 80
<liamT> so I set up a virtualhost containing all the various wsgi information
<liamT> but I cannot see the app unless I change the port, the app apache settings are being overridden for lack of a better description
<liamT> anything I should consider ?
<Golynx> Are you using python
<liamT> yes, Flask is a python microframework, like a slimmed down Django
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos, liamT, Golynx 
<Golynx> I only kno about php in apache though, never tried using django or python web framework before. This may help though http://www.lonesomedev.com/?p=169
<Golynx> Hi charl
<Golynx> or like Kilos said there are many here experienced with python web frameworks so they may help more than i can
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thank you
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<charl> oh yeah i recall i did some projects in flask
<charl> wasn't that related to the werkzeug project?
<Golynx> liamT may know about that charl, i never heard of that
<charl> oh sorry i only see the ping timeout now
<Golynx> np
<Kilos> wb liamT 
<liamT> blerry connection
<Kilos> lol
<Golynx> I struggle getting php to work right in ubuntu aswell. Mostly the various permission though
<Golynx> I will try this aswell when i set up django in a few moths http://www.lonesomedev.com/?p=169 
<Golynx> months*
<Kilos> ohi Mzolisto are you actually here or still just lurking
<Kilos> wbb
<liamT> taa
<Kilos> did you get some help liamT ?
<liamT> thanking Golynx
<liamT> think I will have to map to /etc/hosts. So instead of serving to 127.0.0.1/ap1 i'll use ap1.localhost or similar
<liamT> i think it's the servername I'm specifying incorrectly. I want 127.0.0.1/app name, but then what ServerName do I use ? the various permutations I've tried seem to make no difference
<liamT> you all have a good evening
<Squirm> hi
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Private_User> evening all :)
<psydroid> evening Private_User :)
<Kilos> hi Private_User psydroid 
<Private_User> good evening psydroid and Kilos
<Private_User> hey anybody heard of or used Zorin OS? I see its based on Ubuntu. It made me think what does that mean when they say its based on Ubuntu cause I see many flavours of Linux based on Ubuntu but what exactly does that mean?
<Kilos> i think its mainly the gui thats different
<Kilos> like lubuntu and xubuntu
<Private_User> mmm... ok but why not just call it ubuntu
<Kilos> i might be wrong it might be a fork that kept gnome2
<Kilos> Squirm, ?
<Kilos> he will know
<Private_User> cause I was thinking of suggesting that OS for maybe my family since they are windows users and according to what I read on the net it is designed for new comers from windows to linux
<Private_User> but I was still wondering what exactly does based on Ubuntu mean
<Kilos> im not sure Private_User if you have uncapped get and try it
<Kilos> just be careful it isnt as complete as ubuntu is
<Kilos> might need more serious geek work
<Private_User> could we then create our own flavour of Linux maybe call it ZA-Ubuntu created by the ZA peeps ;)
<Kilos> but you wont know till you have tried it
<Private_User> yeah but its not only that I have seen other flavours as well based on Ubuntu
<Private_User> so was just curious
<Kilos> yeah i think its all free open source but calling it ubuntu anything might have some leagal stuff to get past
<Kilos> there was someone here a while back said is was lekker but i dont remember who
<Private_User> ok, I guess when I get really bored, cannot sleep and have nothing do I will use my midnight data to browse the net and find out exactly what it means when they say one distro is based on another
<Private_User> maybe even see what it takes to create ones own distro as well
<Kilos> oh you also mobile broadband
<Private_User> yep using 3G
<Kilos> it will be a big job i think. takes lotsa work from a large group of guys 
<Kilos> big restrictions 3g
<Kilos> unless you are rich
<Private_User> yep and nope not rich
<Private_User> lol
<Kilos> same here i force myself to stay up to upgrade on night surfer
<Kilos> normally bed time at 9pm
<Kilos> meeting 28th hey
<Kilos> please be here
<Kilos> we gonna discuss the internet in za
<Private_User> lekker, cool will do that what time?
<Kilos> 8.30 pm
<Private_User> I might need a reminder closer to the time
<Kilos> do you tweet?
<Kilos> i normally leave a tweet reminder and on the lists
<Kilos> oh and inetpro leaves one on g+
<magespawn> good evening all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> sorry i missed you today
<magespawn> no worries
<magespawn> still working on the 2tb nighttmare?
<Kilos> that antenna looks interesting where do the wires connect
<Kilos> yes but im getting closer
<Kilos> xp runs fine on it
<magespawn> cool beans
<Kilos> first 100m seems to be ok and then 130g bad
<Kilos> so ive made that unused
<Kilos> but need to do it here. other pc way too slow
<Kilos> even here ubuntu takes hours to even get to the partition stage
<magespawn> to the coaxial pigtail
<Kilos> ya but to where actually
<Kilos> one to the centre and screens to the outside?
<Kilos> wont be very far coverage though
<magespawn> the pigtail has a connector on it that connects to either a wireless card or a router or similar device
<Golynx> Kilos is there a way to remove the disk checking when i reboot ? My videos goes blank after a while
<magespawn> it is meant to be directional i think so that  you can extend coverage
<Kilos> yes dont run that command
<Golynx> All tried vlc too, its blank, just the sound playing
<Kilos> hmm...
<Golynx> But it checks automatically
<Kilos> every boot?
<Golynx> yes
<Kilos> not supposed to
<Kilos> screen might be going blank while it runs the boot stuff
<Kilos> supposed to show a boot splash or text
<Kilos> yagi is the best magespawn 
<Kilos> we even used them for cb radio and hams use them
<Golynx> It checks everything, but my video players goes black screen after a while, that sucks
<Kilos> and you can buy wifi yagis
<magespawn> the same guy has some interesting designs for yagi too
<Kilos> vlc never gives probs on an upgraded system
<Kilos> be patient till next month
<magespawn> Golynx, is it not the screen saver kicking in?
<Kilos> that too ya
<Kilos> check in settings under power
<Golynx> No magespawn, i am busy on the pc while the video plays
<magespawn> ahh well
<Golynx> It just goes blank , and i have to reboot to fix it
<Kilos> if you werent so far id fix it for you
<Kilos> go find wifi somewhere and upgrade
<magespawn> does seem a bit strange
<Kilos> never had hassles with vlc
<Golynx> Ok nevermind, i will whack this lappy against the wall in a few months lol
<magespawn> turn it into a server instead
<Kilos> no man
<magespawn> no need for graphics then
<magespawn> not sure if the wireless works out of the box
<Golynx> Just kidding , will keep on using it till it breaks :)
<magespawn> i have a lappy doing time as a server
<Kilos> magespawn, explain to him why security updates are important
<Golynx> This lappy never gave me hardware issues at all, mostly it was me that messed up in the software side
<Kilos> it will be fine man
<Kilos> those updates will fix everything
<Golynx> I cant use it as a server though magespawn
<Golynx> No broadband or a stable location for a server setup
<Golynx> We will have to see Kilos
<Golynx> I stil cant 3D model with blender , eventhough the graphics drivers are now in
<magespawn> Golynx, it can serve for you
<Golynx> I dont understand what you mean magespawn
<magespawn> just a play on words, server - serve
<Kilos> lol
<Golynx> Ok cool, i will divorce the "r" and marry the "serve"
<magespawn> if you are doing web development then you could run a web server to test 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> then he needs another pc too
<magespawn> yup or you can direct your browser to localhost
<Golynx> I already do that with apache
<Golynx> But will wana host and run my web apps from a cloud hosting though
<magespawn> cool beans
<Kilos> magespawn, http://fermi.la.asu.edu/ccli/applets/yagi/yagi.html
<Kilos> not on 3g Golynx 
<Kilos> or not till you got big bundles
<Golynx> No guarentees when i run my own server , aspecially when i dont have a stable environtment to put it
<Kilos> you need serious java there magespawn to get the modeller to run'
<magespawn> i have been looking at cloudatcost.com
<Kilos> i had to install oracle-java-installer to get it to open
<magespawn> will check on monday
<Golynx> For me google appengine is enough to host my apps. If i wana expand in future i can pay extra for space and bandwidth
<Kilos> you still gonna sort my website one day got
<Kilos> but i think it has everything needed
<magespawn> for your book?
<Kilos> free site but i forget where now
<Kilos> yeah magespawn and maybe ill build custom pcs to sell there
<Golynx> You got a website Kilos ?
<magespawn> did you post the link here?
<Kilos> a couple
<Golynx> oh cool
<Kilos> nope magespawn i havent published it yet till book is ready
<Kilos> Maaz, kilos.site
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> am i offline again
<Kilos> Maaz, hi
<Kilos> Maaz, ping
<Maaz> Kilos: kilos.site is http://mileys-site.yolasite.com and https://sites.google.com/site/mileyssite
<Maaz> Sup Kilos
<Maaz> Kilos: pong
<Kilos> wow that was some lag
<Kilos> my other site for the book is i dunno where
<Kilos> oh ya weebly
<Kilos> weebly.com i think
<Kilos> https://secure.weebly.com/weebly/eclick.php?u=25099255&c=lifecycle.education.ecom&s=410362534&t=f568e28a4bdfa14bc5478db11a5683f9&r=http%3A%2F%2Fhelp.weebly.com%2Fe-commerce--ads.html
<Kilos> i think that goes there
<Kilos> lucky they mailed me . id forgotten where it was
<Golynx> Some nice sites there Kilos :)
<Kilos> ty
<Golynx> the weebly one is a weebly service page though
<Golynx> yw
<Kilos> oh then ill have to find my link but its not publish till ive got something to sell
<Kilos> if i go there i think my browser remembers password and stuff
<Kilos> but weebly.com offered frewe sites
<Golynx> thats cool, there should be alot of people around the world looking for refurbished old pc's
<Golynx> Just gotta make your site look great
<Kilos> ill do new ones and refurbished and custom builds fo different orders
<Kilos> gamers too
<Kilos> maybe even sell windows cds if i can get permission'
<Kilos> i dunno how that works
<Kilos> surely one must supply a win7 dvd with a pc?
<Golynx> Awesome , aslong as you know ther is a market for it
<Kilos> i will do them on order only
<Kilos> and they can deposit the cash direct to my supplier
<Golynx> I dunno , it kinda sound like software piracy
<Golynx> Ya you could do that
<Kilos> i can buy win dvds. legal ones and resel i think
<Kilos> i dunno how it works
<magespawn> Kilos, anyone can sell windows cds but you have to buy them from microsoft or one their distributors
<magespawn> buy for x sell for two time sx
<magespawn> make money
<Kilos> ya the peeps i get pc spares from sell them
<Kilos> i mailed you i think
<Kilos> omega.com i think
<Kilos> they cheap
<Kilos> sell foxconn stuff
<Kilos> and pioneer dvdwriters
<Kilos> and tons of other stuff
<magespawn> yup, of you get big enough then you can buy wholesale
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> dreams
<Golynx> You are on the right track there Kilos, keep it up
<Kilos> they not cheap. win7 and office can nearly build a new dual core pc
<Kilos> i gotta do something
<Kilos> many years unemployed
<Kilos> but the head can handle working on pcs
<Kilos> cant do physical stuff anymore
<Golynx> if you were as creative and talented as your daughter, then you could be totally unique and sculpt custom pc's from wood or any other type of material :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> 3d printer
<Golynx> lol 
<Golynx> Many of those kinda people in SA, that make artworks from everyday objects , even rubbish and people buy their creations
<Kilos> im not creative but i love playing with hardware
<Kilos> and seeing a working end product
<Golynx> Aah thats ok too, aslong as you enjoy what you do 
<Kilos> spent last 5 years or so making scrap pcs work
<Kilos> yeah sorry i didnt start 20 or 30 years ago
<Kilos> its the software that kills me thats why im here
<Kilos> where the brains rest
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Golynx> Its never too late
<Golynx> hey superfly
<superfly> oh Golynx
<magespawn> hey superfly 
<superfly> heya magespawn
<Kilos> gotmeet the python master
<Golynx> Pitty liamT aint here, the python master should know alot about flask
<Kilos> he is super busy most of the time
<Kilos> he helped me from a mechanic to where i am now
<Kilos> him pro and mage and afew others
<Kilos> i knew nothing when i came here
<Kilos> only knew how to format and reinstall xp
<magespawn> not only good on python
<Golynx> Thats great, its good to have many teachers
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy you been on holiday
<ThatGraemeGuy> hi :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> i have
<Kilos> aha
<magespawn> hey ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> some offline time
<Golynx> Hi ThatGraemeGuy
<Kilos> important meet 28th at 8.30pm ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> about the net in za
<ThatGraemeGuy> i think i found an expensive hobby i probably shouldn't be researching, but will anyway
<Kilos> tell
<ThatGraemeGuy> drove a houseboat on the knysna lagoon for 2 nights
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> wow i tend to get strange symptoms when i do that
<ThatGraemeGuy> totally addicted, i can see myself buying some form of water craft
<Kilos> income much less
<Kilos> and not good for family man with kids that gotta go to school
<Kilos> unles you live onshore in a house
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, come to the meeting and share youre knowledge before you go become a boat person
<magespawn> can still be online onaboat
<Kilos> ya with 3g if theres a tower near
<Kilos> lotsa forest there
<magespawn> or satellite 
<Kilos> and motor must run to charge batteries
<Kilos> and fuel going up again in 2 weeks
<Golynx> or google internet balloons lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> i don't mean to live on, just something i can play with on weekends
<magespawn> ahh a toy
<Kilos> no need for pitbulls on a boat
<ThatGraemeGuy> couple of nice big dams around an hour or so from me
<ThatGraemeGuy> but yeah, not now :(
<ThatGraemeGuy> 5-10 years maybe
<Kilos> lekker ThatGraemeGuy boats are fun
<Kilos> i spent years skiboat fishing
<Kilos> not on dams of course
<Golynx> yachts are even more fun , but more expensive
<ThatGraemeGuy> but we will definitely go back to that place in knysna again and spend longer, 4 nights or so
<ThatGraemeGuy> hopefully take another couple along
<Kilos> lekker
<ThatGraemeGuy> or even a group of 8, rent 2 boats
<ThatGraemeGuy> so so so great an experience
<Kilos> makes a good break away from work
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah
<Kilos> take the fly, he needs a break
<magespawn> they also do house boats up here on jozi dam
<Kilos> oh ya thats a massive dam magespawn 
<Kilos> was near empty when i left there
<ThatGraemeGuy> there are a couple around the country, some self-drive, some are chartered during the day and then they leave you alone at night
<Kilos> peaceful out there
 * Kilos loves the water
<Kilos> oh magespawn remeber i told you bios showed something about a password on the 2 TB
<Kilos> it doesnt show anymore
<Kilos> but 7 wont install on it. it says this drive will crash soon 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i wanna prove it wrong
<Kilos> as is i can use it as 1.7TB storage. but i want to install ubuntu on it then run badblocks
<Golynx> Thats the way Kilos :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> stuborn
<Kilos> stubborn
<Kilos> i see 12.04 is now 12.04.4
<Kilos> so near to last upgrading
<Kilos> and 15 months of support left
<Kilos> busy installing dos 7.1 on a broken 80g drive that only shows 10g
<Golynx> Thats good, weed out those bugs
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> many bad sectors
<Kilos> but should end up with enough good space to save backups on
<Kilos> use dos and windows to cover the bad areas
<Golynx> Ya the backup option sounds good
<Golynx> Best to install an os on a good drive
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> but the 500g i have here is 20g win xp in the beginning and its lasted about a year so far
<Kilos> one day ill buy some new drives
<Kilos> hehe
<Golynx> You will do great in your small business
<Kilos> na im too lazy
<Kilos> just wanna survive'
<Kilos> doing what i enjoy doing
<Golynx> oh ok, ya that will work too
<magespawn> good night all
<superfly> Kilos: you natting on about me again?
<Kilos> me?
 * Kilos pleads innocence
<Kilos> everything i say is the truth superfly 
<Kilos> Maaz, define natting
<Kilos> gee he is lagging very bad
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't know about natting. Maybe you meant atting, Batting, Catting, Hatting, Matting, Patting, Ratting, Tatting, Vatting, Netting, Nutting, batting, matting, ratting, tatting or netting?
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-01-19
<Kilos> morning all
<Golynx> Morning
<Kilos> hi Golynx write this down and keep inna safe place
<Golynx> Hi Kilos, ok
<Kilos> sooner or later you gonna enter password when booting and it will keep going back to that popup
<Kilos> log in as guest
<Kilos> press ctrl+alt+F3
<Kilos> type in your username and password
<Golynx> Hmm, will that still happen in future , or do i have to do something first
<Kilos> wait
<Kilos> it happened to me now
<Golynx> ok
<Kilos> before you ctrl+alt+F33
<Kilos> 3 not 33
<Kilos> connect to the internet
<Kilos> as the guest
<Kilos> then ctrl+alt+F3
<Kilos> then login with your username and password
<Kilos> so now you will be in cli mode but will be online
<Kilos> type in
<Kilos> sudo aptitude install gdm
<Kilos> the lightdm gui manager seems buggy if you fiddle lots
<Kilos> you will get the choice to use lightdm or gdm
<Kilos> choose gdm 
<Kilos> once done then do sudo reboot
<Kilos> and you will see an extra place, you hit enter then password and hey presto
<Golynx> Fixed ?
<Kilos> yes
<Golynx> ok
<Kilos> gnome desktop manager works kiff
<Kilos> i see what you mean about the funny stuff
<Kilos> i only have 4 desktops 
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> does that ubuntu-tweak give options to add workspaces
<Golynx> Well i found a way to disable the annoying ubity scrollbar, now i got a nice solid scrollber, with no stupid effects 
<Kilos> like myunity
<Golynx> Yes you can in ubuntu tweak
<Kilos> yay then you can help me later
<Golynx> more than 4
<Kilos> how big is tweak
<Kilos> ive blown most of me data
<Kilos> i use 10
<Golynx> 1MB
<Kilos> thats cool
<Kilos> link?
<Golynx> I cant get the link from the site but just click Download now! http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> ok ty
<Golynx> np
<Golynx> gconf-editor and dconf-editor is a nice tool to configure unity 2D , more stuff there
<Kilos> i use 3d
<Kilos> or full unity
<Golynx> In System settings there should be  green ubuntu-tweak icon , you can choose unity and it will give you options there
<Golynx> oh ok
<Kilos> whew so much stuff
<Golynx> I think there's 36 workspaces there
<Kilos> whats launcher opacity?
<Kilos> under what button
<Golynx> When you move a window under the launcher the see through effect
<Kilos> Maaz, define opacity
<Maaz> Kilos: Opacity \O*pac"i*ty\, n. [L. opacitas: cf. F. opacit['e].] 1. The state of being opaque; the quality of a body which renders it impervious to the rays of light; want of transparency; opaqueness. [1913 Webster]  2. Obscurity; want of clearness. --Bp. Hall. [1913 Webster], opacity n 1: the phenomenon of not permitting the passage of electromagnetic radiation
<Maaz> [ant: {transparence}, {transparency}] 2: incomprehensibility resulting from obscurity of m…
<Golynx> By me it says Number of workspaces:
<Kilos> where
<Golynx> Tweaks >> Unity >> Number of workspaces : option
<Kilos> i dont see unity
<Golynx> Hmm, i dunno about the 3D unity it shows in 2D
<Kilos> or number of workspaces
<Kilos> sigh
<Golynx> It should show all and more options there
<Golynx> since its full unity
<Kilos> hud and shortlinks
<Kilos> and opacity stuff
<Golynx> Does'nt compiz manager have that setting
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> maybe i have got compiz even
<Kilos> havent
<Golynx> Compiz is the graphics stuff manager for unity 3D
<Golynx> Should be in synaptics already installed
<Kilos> ty ill look later need to rest now
<Golynx> ok take care
<Kilos> will do
<Kilos> morning superfly Private_User 
<Private_User> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
 * Golynx hates this domain! deploy.akamaitechnologies.com
<Kilos> hi liamT 
<liamT> gday
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Kilos> unity is coming right again. the right click on a drive or stick and format option is back 
<charl> good afternoon all
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> hi superfly 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Golynx> Hi
<charl> hi Golynx 
<charl> just got bitlbee set up with libpurple and pidgin-sipe
<charl> working perfectly, very impressed
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> i like pidgin. everything works kiff there
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<Golynx> If they can make a whatsapp hack for pidgin , it will be perfect
<superfly> ohi guys
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> whatsapp on ubuntu is very hard work and lotsa data
<Kilos> gotta do the android emulater thing
<Golynx> hi superfly
<Golynx> Sad , i cant do android emulator anymore on ubuntu
<Golynx> I really need it for my phonegap apps
<superfly> just install Android Studio?
<Golynx> It used to run smooth on win7 at less than 20% cpu , but ubuntu's OpenJDK keeps using 100% cpu
<superfly> which version of Ubuntu?
<Golynx> 12.04
<superfly> ah, yes. that's ancient
<superfly> if you used something more up-to-date, then you'd have less issues
<Golynx> I guess so. I will have to find an win7 disk again. Dont have the pc quality for 12.10,13.04,13.10,14.04
<charl> whatsapp is linked to your sim card
<charl> it uses your mobile phone number as your username
<charl> apparently there are some ways to "hack" it
<charl> which inevitably also exposes a serious security flaw in whatsapp
<charl> but i have never attempted it myself
<charl> but there is no "normal" way to run whatsapp unless you have a mobile phone or perhaps tablet
<charl> whatsapp is basically just flawed by design
<charl> and even though it is based off the open standard xmpp protocol it has no federation
<charl> at work we have lync which does have xmpp federation
<charl> but lync only allows it with a very limited number of services
<charl> so you can't for example chat to users on any of the jabber servers
<charl> but you can chat to and call users of other microsoft services like skype
<charl> lync only uses xmpp for s2s though, for c2s you use a protocol based off SIP/SIMPLE
<charl> that's why you need the open source sipe library if you want to connect to lync using pidgin or bitlbee
<charl> or any other client that is based off libpurple
<Golynx> that sounds interesting charls, but i will wait for a pidgin whatsapp plugin
<Kilos> http://davidgf.net/page/39/whatsapp-on-your-computer:-pidgin-plugin
<Kilos> i will try that next month i think
<Kilos> no data to play with
<charl> Golynx: if you read what i said above you will know that you will never get one :)
<charl> unless it is a hack that exposes a serious security flaw with whatsapp
<Kilos> charl look at that link
<charl> looking now
<Kilos> i dont mind whatsapp having flaws as long as i can use it
<Kilos> i dunno what or where to download it
<Kilos> oh its there further down
<charl> ah here it explains it on the github page
<charl> https://github.com/davidgfnet/whatsapp-purple
<charl> look under How do I get my user name and password?
<Kilos> i wanna try add the ppa
<charl> https://github.com/shirioko/MissVenom
<charl> Usage: To sniff password:
<Kilos> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:whatsapp-purple/ppa
<Kilos> is that how you do it
<Golynx> I actually used whatsapp on pc with win7 via a symbian emulator. These thing dont work for me in ubuntu
<charl> this is also good: http://blog.philippheckel.com/2013/07/05/how-to-sniff-the-whatsapp-password-from-your-android-phone-or-iphone/
<charl> so the short version is, just to get it working, you have to execute a man in the middle attack on your mobile phone
<charl> this is what i said above, why libpurple will never "officially" support it
<charl> but fortunately there are enough people out there that will create patches
<charl> however, this is not where to story ends
<charl> if you can "fake" a sim, you can register any number you like
<charl> even if the number does not belong to you
<Kilos> what about the number of the sim in the 3g modem ChanServ ?
<Kilos> its yours
<charl> well that number is yours indeed so there is nothing wrong with using it
<charl> nothing unethical
<Kilos> i have the pidgin plugin going but lost from there now
<charl> i will try to help you best i can but i am busy making lunch here so response might be slow
<Kilos> np ty
<Kilos> everyone seems to be on whatsapp nowadays
<charl> got a pot of hot water with tortelloni verdi on my induction cooking plate
<Kilos> just need a username and password
<Kilos> lol
<charl> it's a german "steba" plate - it works absolutely wonderful
<Kilos> surely you need to have a registered whatsapp username and password done via fone first
<charl> that's exactly the problem Kilos 
<Kilos> ai!
<charl> to "properly" do that you will need to run the whatsapp application on an actual mobile phone or tablet
<charl> and then you need to connect that to wifi while you register the account
<Kilos> no modern cells here
<charl> while registering you need to perform an effective man in the middle attack on that phone or tablet
<Kilos> will have to ask ian what he can do for me
<charl> meaning you need to sniff the packets and sniff the whatsapp username and password out of it
<charl> but it gets worse
<Kilos> eeek
<charl> you need to make sure that whatsapp does not use encryption
<charl> so you need to redirect the encrypted connection to an unencrypted tunnel through your computer
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> same as trying the android emulator. major pt
<Kilos> but pidgin always very light on data
<Kilos> much less than irc
<charl> actually, an encrypted tunnel, but where you are the one controlling the encryption
<charl> or where you can crack it
<charl> i am reading through the above posts but the exact procedure isn't clear to me either
<charl> but it sounds really complex
<charl> this is not something i would attempt on a saturday afternoon
<Kilos> lol
<Golynx> In the future i wana make a pidgin plugin that shows only the facebook updates of people i wana see posts from. Beats going into an app all the time or web browser
<Kilos> maybe its like mxit
<Kilos> you register via cell then use those particulars in pidgin
<charl> Golynx: afaik facebook has a standard xmpp interface so that should be simple to do
<charl> Golynx: because you can make use of any existing xmpp library
<Kilos> pidgin has a fb plugin
<charl> Kilos: the problem is you do not have any control over the password in whatsapp
<charl> Kilos: it is automatically generated using the application itself
<charl> Kilos: that means, to get the password is the problem
<Kilos> oh my
<Golynx> Yes i already use facebook messenger plugin for pidgin
<charl> you should be able to base it directly off that, just create your own patch to libpurple like this other person did
<charl> then you can even use it inside of other clients like bitlbee too
<Kilos> if you see too many fb peeps in pidgin you can block some of them
<Golynx> I will wana make it show actual posts from facebook users. That requiers more programming 
<Kilos> please work it out for me charl
<Kilos> not fb
<Kilos> fb pidgin sucks
<Kilos> too many peeps
<Golynx> lol Kilos
<Golynx> Cant be, just disable showing offline friends and show from last actvity
<Kilos> i have mxit and aim in pidgin and gtalk sometimes too
<Kilos> no place for fb
<Golynx> Aah personal preference
<Kilos> yeah
<charl> Kilos: i *think* it can be done
<charl> using whatsapi: https://github.com/venomous0x/WhatsAPI
<charl> How can I obtain my password?
<charl> Register a number using WhatsAPI or intercept your phone's password using MissVenom
<charl> because you don't already have an account you can simply register your new number using whatsapi
<charl> do you know what your number is?
<charl> here's a good example: https://github.com/venomous0x/WhatsAPI/blob/master/src/php/exampleRegister.php
<charl> no wait, actually you are looking for this: https://github.com/venomous0x/WhatsAPI/blob/master/src/php/whatsprot.class.php#L164
<charl> Register account on WhatsApp using the provided code.
<charl> you give your phone number when you construct the object: https://github.com/venomous0x/WhatsAPI/blob/master/src/php/whatsprot.class.php#L61
<charl> i'm not sure what the whole $identity business is
<charl> if it's not valid it seems to construct a new one
<charl> conclusion: it looks pretty well documented but you will need to do some programming and trial/error
<charl> what the legality etc is, and if this is against the terms of service of whatsapp, that i do not know
<charl> only thing i know for sure is this is something i would not even want to attempt
<Kilos> ya i know the sim in the modems number
<Kilos> sorr i fetched the sheep
<charl> np
<charl> so basically, you input your phone number and desired "friendly" name and you get back a generated password
<charl> i just don't understand the whole identity business
<Kilos> i cant do programming man
<charl> don't even bother then :)
<Kilos> lol
<charl> sorry but that's the only answer i can give you
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> ty
<charl> np :)
<charl> if i had a mobile phone and i wasn't concerned about the legality i would have attempted it myself first
<Golynx> Aah php :)
<charl> then i could have given you better instructions
<Kilos> ill get ian to register from his modems sim
<charl> yeah exactly
<charl> ask someone with an android phone, but then you will still need to do the man in the middle attack
<Kilos> ai!
<charl> sorry but i would really not advise, but this is up to you :)
<Golynx> Whatsapp will always wana patch up though. Else they loose money
<Kilos> i would like to have it because ian says it dont eat fone battery like mxit so they all use whatsapp
<charl> you get some really cheap android phones these days, especially those from huawei
<charl> they cost practically nothing and they are quite solid
<charl> i used to have one of those, the huawei ideos
<Golynx> Saw a vodafone launch 2013 selling at 699 with android 4.2. Thats very cheap for running such an os
<charl> just googled some more and it looks like using an android emulator is the way to go
<Kilos> eek
<charl> then you can also emulate your phone number / sim card
<Kilos> i can get a 500g drive for that price or less
<charl> Golynx: this one i had cost like half of that
<charl> bought it in kenya
<Golynx> Hope not the black market charl
<charl> no of course not, bah
<charl> that's the regular selling price
<Golynx> oh thats good
<charl> https://singularityhub.com/2011/08/16/80-android-phone-sells-like-hotcakes-in-kenya-the-world-next/
<charl> http://www.cio.co.ke/news/main-stories/safaricom,-huawei-officially-launch-ideos-ascend-y100/
<charl> The device which was launched at a subsidised price of Ksh 8,500 and 1 GB of  bundled data.
<charl> 8500 ksh is about 100 usd
<charl> but it *is* subsidised mind you
<Golynx> Hmm nice, that would be a good market for my phonegap apps
<charl> but the one i had was the one from 2011, the former 80 dollar phone
<charl> the phone *was* slow though
<charl> openstreetmap was impossible to use
<charl> didn't try that many apps, ran off android 2,2 or 2,4 or something
<Golynx> ya that depends on the OS , the newer ones can handle more processes
<charl> no the processor was terrible
<charl> http://www.huaweidevice.com/resource/mini/201008174756/ideos/
<charl> i actually thought it cost even less, the one i got, 80 usd sounds expensive now
<charl> maybe it was a different exchange rate back then
<charl> i thought it cost like half that
<Golynx> lol yeah thats old hardware
<Golynx> R699 for a Android 4.2 OS in 2013 is really cheap
<charl> it sounds really good
<charl> oh whow 47 euro
<charl> that is cheap indeed
<Kilos> Seagate® Barracuda™ 500GB ,7200RPM (SATA 6GB/S) 16 MB Cache  
<Kilos>  R549+vat
<charl> i saw a polaroid phone the other day for 100 euro
<charl> ok i need to do some work
<charl> bbl
<Kilos> enjoy
<Kilos> bbl
<Kilos> bedtime for me. night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-01-12
<bduk> more almal
<SubOracle> Morning all
<bduk> Hi SubOracle 
<Kilos> afternoon za peeps
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> hi thoquz  you still here
<Kilos> thats good
<thoquz> Hey, I'm here
<Kilos> morning superfly  inetpro  nuvolari  Squirm  octoquad  nlsthzn  bduk  bushtech  
<inetpro> good mornings 
<inetpro> oh and hi Kilos
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> are you at work yet or still loafing inetpro  
<inetpro> loafing, what is that?
<Kilos> what you are doing when you go hmm...
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> you know i mean still on holls man
 * inetpro is always at work
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> today i need to chat to someone who has a lappy with ssd in it
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> only thing i can think of why this ssd gives hassles is it might have gpd mbr issues
<Kilos> smartctl shows no errors ever reported or anything else thats not good
<Kilos> gpt
<Kilos> uefie thing
<superfly> hi Kilos
<bduk> Morning all
<bduk> kilos, what is a goog burner to use in kubuntu
<Kilos> k3b
<Kilos> the best touse anywhere
<Kilos> dvd?
<bduk> Doesnt start up
<Squirm> morning all
<bduk> yes
<bduk> more Squirm 
<Kilos> what doesnt start up?
<superfly> bduk: run it from the command line and see if you see an error message
<Kilos> hows Squirm  
<Squirm> Kilos: He's good
<bduk> Thanks Squirm  trying brasero first 
<Squirm> pleasure bduk
<Squirm> and I use Brasero
<Kilos> bduk  are you on kubuntu
<Kilos> Squirm  have you use k3b
<Kilos> used
<Squirm> I don't use KDE
<Squirm> but no
<Squirm> I haven't
<Kilos> no matter man i even install it on unity
<Kilos> imo better burner
 * Squirm shrugs
<Squirm> brasero did what I needed it to do
<Kilos> i had some prob when trying to burn something and brasero failed and k3b worked
<Kilos> so ive stuck with it
<Kilos> now bduk  gotta install brasero to kde?
<bduk> Just playing around with it but already not convinsed
<Kilos> sudo gdisk -l /dev/sdc shows me
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2TMCorpvU
<Kilos> can that gpt stuff there be hassling me
<Squirm> Kilos: what's your problem?
<Kilos> struggle to install. zero drive then can install but withing 3 days probs start. like hanging etc
<Kilos> ive checked everything i think and only thing left is that gpt might be causing probs
<Kilos> i cant just do a clean install at all
<Kilos> says it cant write /
<Kilos> i think i must go this route
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/211477/how-to-remove-gpt-from-hdd
<Squirm> umm
<Squirm> Kilos
<Squirm> if you format a drive, it removes GPT anywya
<Kilos> ya?
<Squirm> anyway
<Kilos> i dont think so
<Squirm> well, you have a choice between GPT and MBR, you can't have both
<Kilos> mbr or gpt are in fist few bytesd that formatting doesnt delete
<Kilos> yip i want mbr
<Squirm> and if you have MBR, then you don't have GPT
<Kilos> and maybe also i gotta turn off uefi in bios
<Squirm> if UEFI was causing an issue, you wouldn't even be able to boot
<Kilos> i read once that gpt can leave residue behind that interferes with mbr
<Kilos> listen again. if i zero the ssd then i can install and it works for a couple of days
<Kilos> i cant do a clean install after that first install works
<Squirm> and if you zero the drive, it should replace everything with 0's
<Squirm> MBR, GPT, all your blocks
<Kilos> yip
<Squirm> so GPT is removed then anyway
<Kilos> but gdisks shows there still some gpt stuff there
<Squirm> and again it'd be overwritten when you setup the mbr
<Kilos> so now i wanna force mbr in and gpt out
<Squirm> I still don't think that's your problem
<Kilos> if i dont first zero the drive i cant install anything on it
<Kilos> like i cant install xp even
<Squirm> why?
<Squirm> what does it do??
<Kilos> or any ubuntu flavour
<Kilos> xp takes forever to get to where it parts the drive and i can go the whole route of making only xp then when it tries to install it runs and runs then gives error unable to format
<Kilos> win7 does same
<Kilos> linux gets to parting and i can let it erase and use entire disk then when running for hours it sayd cant write to /
<Kilos> same with manually setting up partitions
<Kilos> ive even used gparted check function and no errors anywhere
<Kilos> just used parted and entered this command
<Kilos> mklabel msdos
<Kilos> no trying 12.04.2 install
<Kilos> 12.04 in
<Kilos> hi SDCDev  
<SDCDev> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hi Rynomster  
<Kilos> haha wb
<Kilos> you just wanted to be greeted twice?
<Rynomster> hehe yea :P
<Kilos> rofl
<Rynomster> im sitting at the beach working
<Kilos> lekker
<Rynomster> hehe I met the right people :P they gave me an extension cord and wifi access
<Kilos> cool
<superfly> nice, Rynomster. which beach?
<Rynomster> Port Edward, one of the little hidden beahes
<Rynomster> beaches
<Rynomster> its very windy today though, so going to go chill at the restaurant
<Squirm> Rynomster: that's a nice town
<Squirm> well, went there quite a while ago
<Rynomster> its beautiful :)
<superfly> I've heard of it, never been there.
<Kilos> most southerly dorp in natal 
<Kilos> stayed at the police camp for few months while working at voortrekker starnd
<Kilos> strand
<thoquz> Have any sand entered the fan holes on the laptop? How do you remove it?
<Kilos> carefully
<Kilosssd> hmm... 
<Kilosssd> now to try crash it
<thoquz> Hey, crash what?
<Kilos> lol the ssd with 12.04 on
<inetpro> Kilos: take a hammer
<Kilos> if it allows me to install another os alongside i think its fixed
<Kilos> inetpro  its too expensive to flatten before trying every option there is
<Kilosssd> wbb if at all possible
<Kilos> hmm... resizing takes a while
<Kilos> configuring hardware 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos - you still playing Minetest?
<Kilos> Trixar_za  no data to play anymore man
 * Kilos cries
<Trixar_za> Yeah, it does eat data for breakfast, huh?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> can blow 2g in a day
<Kilos> thats my data for 2 months
<Kilos> Maaz  seen thatgraemeguy
<Maaz> Kilos: thatgraemeguy was last seen 1 day, 17 hours, 7 minutes and 6 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-01-10 10:51:22 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-01-11 10:24:13 PST
<Trixar_za> A 100MB or so I can understand, but 2Gb? You must be really into it :P
<Kilos> ask inetpro  
<Trixar_za> I know somebody that hosts serveral servers, but he requests that they be 'different'
<Trixar_za> The one has moon gravity and if you go to far away from the 'base' you start to sufficate
<Trixar_za> lol
<Trixar_za> It's really nice
<Kilos> inetpro  tell him how much data goes with minetest
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> hey Trixar_za   how come you not involved in helping get our site goping
<Kilos> going
<Trixar_za> A site for what?
<Kilos> you gotta wait now till the fly posts the info
<Kilos> our ubuntu site man
<Kilos> being improved and stuff
<superfly> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~raoul-snyman/ubuntu-za/bzr-tutorial/view/head:/pages/bazaar-tutorial.rst
<Trixar_za> I'm pretty sure fly would do a better job at it
<superfly> Trixar_za: actually, all we need now is content.
<Kilos> we all gotta help man he doesnt have time to do everything on his own
<kilosssd> hmm... running from 2 12.04'2 alonmgside
<Squirm> Hey superfly, Trixar_za
<superfly> hey Squirm
<inetpro> kilosssd: what you mean with "running from 2 12.04'2 alonmgside"?
<Kilos> 12.04.5 alongside 12.04.2
<Kilos> oh you spoke to him
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> running both simultaneously on the same SSD?
<kilosssd> no man 
<kilosssd> you choose one at a time to boot from
<inetpro> ai!
<kilosssd> but before i could get nothing alongside anything else
<kilosssd> how do you get both to run same time
<Kilos> simultaneously = same time
<inetpro> well surely one partition is just inactive while the other is active? 
<inetpro> whatever file system you have on the inactive partition should be irrelevant 
<Kilos> so how can you ask if they running simultaneously
<inetpro> that's what it looked like to me when reading your message
<inetpro> just doesn't make sense
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> strydom
<Kilos> next move is to bring the ssd here and clean install 14.04 kde
<Kilos> then if it crashes ill strat digging my grave
<inetpro> just keep the partitions as they are now
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> and don't go messing with the mbr again
<Kilos> i googled spanne and dont see that there should be any diffs between installing to ssd or hdd
<Kilos> ian said something about win8 having the os hidden somewhere on drive because they dont supply dvds anymore
<Kilos> so im not sure what caused this hassle
<Kilos> maybe was in a uefi lappy
<Kilos> i go fetch sheep. they dont want to come past where the snake got the other one
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> sticking flies in top of needles all over dont work as scarecrows for other flies
<Squirm> home time
<Squirm> it's been a long day
<magespawn> hi Squirm 
<magespawn> just in time to hi
<magespawn> Kilos: ping
<Kilos> hi magespawn  sorry was outside
<Kilos> oh magespawn  pong as well
<magespawn> cool beans Kilos 
<Kilos> what?
<magespawn> just saying hi is all
<Kilos> lol oh hi hi magespawn  
<Kilos> dunno where the cool beans come in but ya
<Kilos> its an idea to add beans in tomato sauce to my curry i think
<magespawn> beans are always cool, and very under used when cooking
<magespawn> cool beans = lekker
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi Private_User  
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  
<Tonberry> hi
<magespawn> gotta go chat later all
<captine> evening all
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi captine  
<Kilos> gonna bring the ssd here and see what crashes
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<captine> quick one for the KVM people.  installed some VM's using Virtual Machine Manager (which i believe to be the gui for qemu/kvm vms).  machine boots and is set with a bridged network (all done using the gui tool).  The machine gets the IP address assigned to it (10.0.10.50) from my network dhcp server.  I can ping the world from the VM (google.com) and can ping my file server etc, but cannot ping the host machine of the vm or connect to the vm's webserver fr
<captine> om the host machine
<captine> just tested and can connect to the vm's webserver from another computer
<captine> very confused
<captine> is this normal?
<Kilos> sjoe
<captine> yip.
<captine> frustrating as virtualbox worked well, but my skills may need enhancing for kvm....
<kilosssd> hmm...
<kilosssd> moved working ssd from old pc to here and it works
<kilosssd> and i learned something else now
<kilosssd> 12.04 cant see d-link modems
<kilosssd> if booting from scratch. but if a reboot from a drive that sees the modem then drive stays alive and 12.04 sees it
<kilosssd> this pc switches everything off on shutdown, and then dlink sleeps too
<kilosssd> on old pc usb things stay alive
<captine> :)
<kilosssd> how do i now keep one osb socket alive?
<kilosssd> usb
<kilosssd> inetpro, you here?
<inetpro> not really, why?
<kilosssd> hahaha
<kilosssd> i have turned off all eufi stuff here in bios, ssd works here with installs from old pc
<kilosssd> how dow i install kde now without changing tha=e partitions
<kilosssd> everything is diffewrent here so swap must grow for starters
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> you have never installed without messing up your partitions?
<kilosssd> sorry for all the typos
<kilosssd> yes when i made the partitions and not let ubuntu make them
<kilosssd> like i always make / and /home
<kilosssd> here linux made what it wanted
<kilosssd> and 2g swap
<kilosssd> and i got 4g ram so want 4g swap too
<superfly> captine: for anything other than toy virtualisation, VirtualBox sucks. I've used KVM a little.
<superfly> captine: are you sure your VM's network adapter is using bridged mode and not NAT?
<inetpro> kilosssd: there's really no rocket science in creating your own partitions and telling ubuntu to use those in stead of doing it's automated thing
<kilosssd> ya man but i was trying to just get the ssd working. now its working i will make home apartheid
<inetpro> just read the screen
<kilosssd> huh?
<inetpro> the options are there during installation
<kilosssd> ya other
<kilosssd> then you choose everything
<inetpro> no
<kilosssd> i havent noticed one that will install to same place as old os
<kilosssd> what have i missed
<inetpro> I really don't know the screens and all the options but I have not re-arranged my partitions for many years
<kilosssd> oh dont you make a separate /home
<inetpro> yes, but I set up my partitions manually on first installation
<kilosssd> ya well then i must do a clean install on the ssd man
<inetpro> my partitions are; root, swap, spare and data. That's it!
<kilosssd> dont forget i was still trying to get the thing working properly
<kilosssd> oh no /home
<inetpro> well my data goes into /data
<kilosssd> you leave home in root
<captine> superfly, definitely using bridge
<captine> using a windows machine, i can connect to it's webserver
<captine> using the hosts machine, i cannot connect 
<inetpro> $ sudo mkdir /data/my && sudo chown ME:ME /data/my && sudo ln -s /data/my /home/ME/my
<kilosssd> sjoe
<kilosssd> i think ill keep this 12.04 unity here and delete the second one and install kde to there
<inetpro> now when I install a fresh release my spare partition becomes root and the previous root just gets a new label
<captine> maybe i should just try lxc or docker, instead of full VM's....
<kilosssd> eish inetpro thats ingewikkeled man
<inetpro> and ubuntu takes care about creating the bootup menu so I can revert to the previous version if I have to
<inetpro> very simple stuff
<superfly> captine: Windows host name?
<captine> ?
<kilosssd> yeah like fixing a torque converter
<superfly> captine: sorry, what are you running where?
<kilosssd> inetpro, sssshh hulle besig
<captine> ok.  my mac mini is running ubuntu desktop on "bare metal" with kvm and an ubuntu vm called "weberp".  Ubuntu desktop called "mini", ubuntu server called weberp.
<captine> windows machine is a laptop
<inetpro> hulle kan tussen die lyne lees
<captine> all are in the 10.0.10.0 range
<superfly> captine: ah, OK, gotcha.
<superfly> captine: can you "ping weberp" from your ubuntu desktop (aka mac)
<captine> just really strange that the hypervisor cannot browse to the vm's address....
<captine> nope
<captine> says no route
<captine> From mini.captine.za.net (10.0.10.115) icmp_seq=6 Destination Host Unreachable
<superfly> what does "ip route" say?
<captine> traceroute to weberp (10.0.10.50), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
<captine>  1  mini.captine.za.net (10.0.10.115)  3000.063 ms !H  2999.959 ms !H  2999.929
<superfly> captine: do you have an external domain called "captine.za.net" ?
<captine> dynamic dns
<captine> my proxy issues that
<captine> i mean router
<superfly> not a good idea to make your internal domain name the same as your external domain
<captine> running pfsense.  you can see it gives out the ip address correcly
<magespawn> good evening 
<captine> superfly, i meant to go with .local 
<superfly> but I don't think it's that
<superfly> hi magespawn
<captine> router should be blocking all incoming traffic
<captine> so am not too stressed.
<superfly> BTW http://www.theverge.com/2015/1/7/7508651/leap-second-2015-earths-rotation-slowing
<superfly> captine: it's not about incoming traffic, it's about your computers getting confused because they're trying to resolve DNS externally for an internal network.
<superfly> captine: but as i said, I doubt it's that in this case
<captine> cool.
<captine> i will look at changgin it in the future.  just a single line ont he proxy.
<magespawn> hey superfly captine 
<captine> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> network problems captine 
<magespawn> ?
<inetpro> superfly: hopefully the master clocks will take care of all that
<superfly> captine: what does the "ip route" command on the mac tell you?
<captine> sorry.  not sure of that command
<captine> how do i run it>?
<inetpro> captine: is it not a firewall issue on pfsense?
<captine> shouldnt be.  used virtualbox fine when the mac was running osx.  also worked fine in virtualbox on my macbook pro some time back when that had ubuntu
<captine> wonder if it some crappy mac network hardware that doesnt have good drivers for ubuntu>
<captine> maybe?
<captine> let me browse the firewall
<captine> rules
<inetpro> sounds odd
<captine> yip.  am tempted to install virtualbox to see if i get the same thing
<inetpro> captine: netstat -ar
<captine> http://wiki.libvirt.org/page/Guest_can_reach_outside_network,_but_can%27t_reach_host_%28macvtap%29
<captine> think i have the answer
<captine> per this, it is expected that the host cannot communicate to the vm when using the bridge
<captine> they have some "workaround" i am readin on
<captine> very weird
<inetpro> yep very weird, nice that you found that
<inetpro> virtualised networking still makes my head spin in circles 
<captine> yip.  it is giving me a headache
<kilosssd> inetpro, remember  my data for maaz
<inetpro> captine: so nice but can get very messy
<kilosssd> maybe i must save it to stick too
<inetpro> kilosssd: what are you talking about?
<captine> inetpro, that's why i normally just bridge everything...  let the dhcp take care of it on the network... but it is hving a downside with this kvm
<kilosssd> i need to sleep so no energy to do installs and want to look more at
<kilosssd> sudo mkdir /data/my && sudo chown ME:ME /data/my && sudo ln -s /data/my /home/ME/my
<kilosssd> maaz my data
<Maaz> sudo mkdir /data/my && sudo chown ME:ME /data/my && sudo ln -s /data/my /home/ME/my
<inetpro> ai!
<kilosssd> that will need some explaining when i got energy
<kilosssd> like me is miles but wth is my
<inetpro> that is a name for a folder
<inetpro> kilosssd: after having done that I can see contents of the folder as follows: 'ls -l ~/my/' 
<superfly> captine: in your terminal, type in "ip<space>route" and press your enter key
<superfly> captine: I was using KVM but never had that problem, from what I can recall
<kilosssd> ive saved all of that inetpro but it gonna take lotsa thinking on my part
<kilosssd> making a /home partition seems much easier
<kilosssd> to me anyway
<inetpro> kilosssd: oh you are most welcome to do it your way
 * inetpro just saying that is how I do it
<kilosssd> ok now listen carefully
<inetpro> the point is, you do not need to re-arrange partitions on each installation
<kilosssd> can i do that in this working system
<inetpro> ai!
<kilosssd> what now
<inetpro> what do you want to do now?
<kilosssd> now i want to sleep. but i was thinking what you said about not changing partitions
<kilosssd> why havent you blogged it
<inetpro> why should I?
<kilosssd> so you can just give links and not nead to work things out everytime
<inetpro> uh
<kilosssd> you could have one page as kilos kinda help page
<inetpro> no, no, no, no
<kilosssd> and another for normal geeks
<inetpro> wb ThatGraemeGuy
<kilosssd> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<captine> superfly, http://slexy.org/view/s20q8FcO60
<ThatGraemeGuy> lo
<superfly> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<kilosssd> night all. sleep tight
<superfly> captine: ThatGraemeGuy can probably help you better than I can
<Kilos> night peeps. see ya moerrow
<captine> superfly, thanks.  night Kilos 
<captine> ThatGraemeGuy, you have a minute or 20 for some kvm questions
<inetpro> captine: you use both eth0 and wlan0 on the same network at the same time?
<captine> it only uses the one
<captine> i can disconnect the wireless
<captine> it just connects
<captine> disconnected wifi now
<inetpro> captine: I see three different networks; 10.0.3.0/24, 10.0.10.0/24 and 192.168.122.0/24
<ThatGraemeGuy> captine: sure, I can't guarantee I can answer any though. I don't have a lot of deep KVM knowledge. Using proxmox, which hides all the deeper stuff
<inetpro> you mind explaining the problem again?
<captine> sure.
<captine> so first, i tried proxmox but the kernel requires some manual building of modules which i wasnt in the mood for, so:  I have Ubuntu desktop installed as a "bare metal" host system on a mac mini.  I installed virtual machine manager and kvm.  i have 1 vm (ubuntu server 14.04) running using a bridged network.  the vm cannot ping the host and the host cannot ping the vm but other machines on the network can communicate with both and visa versa
<captine> found this which states the host shouldnt be able to see the vm's...  http://wiki.libvirt.org/page/Guest_can_reach_outside_network,_but_can%27t_reach_host_%28macvtap%29
<captine> when in bridge mode... so am trying to figure out the workaround
<captine> or may just go back to virtualbox....
<captine> inetpro, i think the 10.0.3.0/24 network was setup when i installed juju, and am guessing it is the lxc network
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah you've already lost me, sorry :)
<captine> lol.  how u finding proxmox
<ThatGraemeGuy> works for us
<ThatGraemeGuy> install it, use it. end.
<ThatGraemeGuy> :)
<captine> was dead keen to run it, but as I said, having no network working, and then needing to use memory sticks to transfer modules and build them for the network was too much effort
<captine> u use it at work?
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah
<captine> nice.  my company insist on windows 2012 hyperv on an ibm pureflex
<captine> i hope for some linux to take over our infrastructure...
<captine> :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> we only run debian in my team
<captine> stock debian, or ubuntu etc
<ThatGraemeGuy> and the rest of the company is debian/centos
<captine> if you dont mind me asking, which company do you work for?
<ThatGraemeGuy> only windows stuff in our DCs is what customers run on their root servers
<ThatGraemeGuy> I work for Hetzner
<captine> ah.  cool
<captine> and proxmox is the tool for all your vms or just for your team?
<ThatGraemeGuy> we don't have a VM product offering, but we use proxmox for internal stuff
<captine> nice
<captine> i will be sure to mention it to my windows admins...
<captine> :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> test environments, debian repo mirrors, etc.
<captine> anyhow, going to go crash.  night all.
<ThatGraemeGuy> night
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2015-01-13
<bduk> morning everyone
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<octoquad> morning :)
<Kilos> morning octoquad  and othersa
<Kilos> others too
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi there inetpro  
<magespawn> Kilos: that was like other SA, but in shorthand
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> Goeie more Suid Afrika
<Kilos> morning nlsthzn  
<nlsthzn> how are you uncle Kilos ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> im good ty nlsthzn  and you?
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<nlsthzn> always good thanks :)
<nlsthzn> got my mom visiting us here in sand land in preparation of the baby arriving in a few weeks :p
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> when moms come visit even the food gets better
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> web instability >.<
<nlsthzn> or perhaps windows instability :/
<nlsthzn> 1.2 gb of ram just for firefox >.<
<Kilos> whew
<nlsthzn> all better again
<Kilos> what was wrong
<Kilos> and how did you fix it
<Kilos> oh ya nlsthzn  you can go add content
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~raoul-snyman/ubuntu-za/bzr-tutorial/view/head:/pages/bazaar-tutorial.rst
<nlsthzn> will go have a look in a bit... what is it btw?
<Kilos> its our site that being repaired
<Kilos> moved to static thing
<Kilos> inetpro  tell him
<nlsthzn> ah ok
<nlsthzn> sounds good :)
<Kilos> mazal  wb
<Kilos> wat se jy nou
<Kilos> welcome to kde land
<mazal> Ja uiteindelik ne
<mazal> Hou van hom , hy is net bietjie stadig
<Kilos> ja dis bietjie swaarder maar kan meer doen
<Kilos> oh gaan kyk hier
<mazal> Still struggling to learn all the apps
<mazal> But going well 
<Kilos> http://www.binarytides.com/better-kubuntu-14-04/
<Kilos> took me long to get used to it as well but now its my favourite os
<mazal> lol , synaptic was die eerste ding wat ek gedoen het , sien hy is op daai lys ook
<mazal> Hmm , interesting things in the link thanx oom
<Kilos> ja maar jy mopet daai ekstra pak by sit 
<Kilos> die gtk op die einde
<Kilos> synaptic is vir my baie beter as software centre
<mazal> Wow the quick access thingy is cool :)
<nlsthzn> konsole ftw
<Kilos> hmm...
 * inetpro fails to see why you need synaptic
<Kilos> because it be lekker
<Kilos> better than muon package manager too which i see theyve left off
<Kilos> it is a bit easier for us not so into cli commands inetpro  
<inetpro> what can be easier than cli?
<Kilos> pictures
 * inetpro never uses muon
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> and software centre?
<inetpro> ai!
<nlsthzn> still feel using terminal the fastest if you know what you want... if not then software center etc. becomes good to show choice
<Kilos> its too slow the centre and synaptic shows better
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  
<Vince-0> Good morn Kilos
<inetpro> Kilos: A new company has launched MTN data SIM cards which offer unlimited data for R149 per month http://mybroadband.co.za/news/broadband/116726-r149-uncapped-mobile-data-sim-launched.html
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> @ 2mb/week i spose
<Kilos> will look into it though
<Kilos> they might have even gone lte here in the time ive been away
<Kilos> wow inetpro  further down
<Kilos> He said they are planning to launch a similar service through Telkom Mobile, which will include unlimited mobile data, R50 airtime, and 10GB Wi-Fi access for R149 per month.
<Kilos> so where does one get this new sim?
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://www.datasim.co.za/product.html
<ThatGraemeGuy> no youtube allowed is 1 down side already for me
<ThatGraemeGuy> and no detailed list on their site about exactly what they block
 * inetpro likes the idea of unlimited with no youtube
<ThatGraemeGuy> i wonder if that sim would support me connecting to my openvpn server at home :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i dont use youtube anyway
<inetpro> they will probably block all forms of video
<Kilos> tara has to get stuff for me there and email it to me
<ThatGraemeGuy> if i can connect to openvpn then they can't block anything, they have no idea what i'm doing over an encrypted VPN :)
<inetpro> yep, not sure how sustainable it will be because people will find ways around it
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> skelms
<inetpro> sad reality is that video is killing our limited bandwidth
<Kilos> i dunno how they can sell it online though, what about all the rica rigmarole
<inetpro> and there is a definite need for interwebs without video
<inetpro> guess the only way is for bandwidth to cater for full video capabilities, bandwidth pricing simply has to come down
<magespawn> they will have a fair usage policy on that
<Kilos> inetpro  with that kinda uncapped we can play minetest again
<Kilos> will be more expensive for me though, as i now use a 2+1 for 2 months
<Kilos> inetpro  why you think they made synaptic and muon and software centre?
<Kilos> lemme tell you
<Kilos> for peeps that say whats sudo
<Kilos> and many others too
 * Kilos making lice to go with my cully
<inetpro> Kilos: you know sudo and you know aptitude, what more do you need to know?
<Kilos> lol the rest that goes with it
<mazal> I mostly use synaptic when I can't remember the package name
<Kilos> aptitude instaal ?? is no good
<mazal> Then cli is not an option , gotta go find the name first
<Kilos> gotta know what you want to install
<Kilos> synaptic rocks
<mazal> I remember about 70% of them on a fresh install , but there is always a few that I forget
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> first he nagged me for a few years to use kde now hes pushing cli all the time
<Kilos> sigh
<mazal> And , once two days ago cli didn't see the package even though I put the correct name
<mazal> Then synaptic does the trick
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> you gotta get the name exact
<Kilos> he just sits and smirks. when i was all for gnome he nagged and since then nothing has changed
<Kilos> morning superfly  
<superfly> hi Kilos
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: you want some cheese with that whine? :p
<Kilos> hee eee
<Kilos> i like to rev the pro at times
<Kilos> gussie strydom
<inetpro> aptitude search rocks
<inetpro> aptitude Search Term Reference http://algebraicthunk.net/~dburrows/projects/aptitude/doc/en/ch02s03s05.html
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> mazal  that link was for you
<mazal> Tried that now , doesn't work
<mazal> Probably my syntex is wrong
<inetpro> aptitude search '~ifirefox'
<inetpro> that will search for all installed packages with firefox in the name 
<mazal> But how do you see one that is not installed , cos that's where the problem usually comes
<inetpro> aptitude search '!~ifirefox'
<mazal> The ! is the difference yes ?
<inetpro> yep
<mazal> Ok I see i and p infront of results. I assume i = installed and p = available but not installed ?
<inetpro> yep
<mazal> Why does this fail :
<mazal> sudo aptitude search '!~ubuntu-desktop'
<mazal> E: Unknown pattern type: u
<inetpro> because u is not a known pattern type
<Trixar_za> Because you need to use !~i before the name?
<inetpro> :-)
<mazal> By this time already found and finished installing what I wanted in Synaptic
<inetpro> haha
<ThatGraemeGuy> so different strokes....
<Trixar_za> Generally it's the same kind of strokes that get the job done though
<ThatGraemeGuy> it isn't a job for all of us
<ThatGraemeGuy> the who does DIY on weekends uses different tools and methods than the guy who's a prefessional joiner
<ThatGraemeGuy> *"the guy who"....
<Trixar_za> Hey now, women of negotiable affection need to make a living
<ThatGraemeGuy> a person who does DIY on weekends uses different tools and methods than a person who's a prefessional joiner
<ThatGraemeGuy> happy now Captain Political Correctness? :-P
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> now even mage[tab] left
<ThatGraemeGuy> phew between a local mirror and an SSD installing updates is insanely quick
 * inetpro wants to set up a local mirror
<Kilos> where
<Kilos> home or work
<inetpro> not sure whether it's worth it though, irrelevant packages change way too often
<inetpro> Kilos: definitely not at home
<ThatGraemeGuy> we run debian mirrors in cpt and jhb so we can point our customers' servers there
<ThatGraemeGuy> and i point my laptop to it
<ThatGraemeGuy> so updates are work are a breeze
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> hope we don't get more loadshedding
<inetpro> we just experienced a bit of a dip here in Hatfield
<mazal> Things are looking bad for us is something doesn't happen quick
<mazal> I don't even want to read news anymore
<inetpro> Power Alert: Electricity supply is under severe pressure.... Please continue to keep off all geysers, appliances, stoves and most lights.
<mazal> Apparently they are bankrupt and can only go until February. They say that currently if something breaks at a plant it will take at least 2 weeks to fix. 2 WEEKS without power !!
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> inetpro  build a mirror on a portable external man
<Kilos> Maaz  620/19
<Maaz> Kilos: 32.6315789474
<inetpro> Kilos: they should allow you to get an updated mirror on at a public Freedom Toaster kiosk 
 * inetpro wonders whether these kiosks are even still around
<Kilos> i think those toasters all crashed because of no maitenance
<Kilos> remember that guy used to maintain the pta one
<Kilos> the guy that gave me the repos for 8.10 i think
<Kilos> \or 9.04
<Kilos> not wasbeer?
<Kilos> walter leibrandt
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> evening nlsthzn  
<Kilos> Maaz  botsnack
<Maaz> YAY someone cares about me too!
<nlsthzn> o/
<captine> evening all
<Kilos> hi captine  
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<octoquad> lol I forgot about Maaz
<octoquad> Maaz hello!
<Maaz> Sup octoquad
<octoquad> :)
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos http://ubuntu-za.snyman.info/bazaar-tutorial.html
<Maaz> superfly: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<magespawn> good evening again
<octoquad> evening
<magespawn> hey octoquad whats up/
<magespawn> ?
<octoquad> hey
<octoquad> :(
<superfly> hi octoquad
<octoquad> hey superfly 
 * superfly is busy installing Windows stuff in WINE on a remote server with no X
<octoquad> superfly, sounds like fun
<superfly> not difficult, just painfully slow
<superfly> ssh -X
#ubuntu-za 2015-01-14
<theblazehen> Hello..
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> sigh power out so early in the morning
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> Maaz  bazaar-tutorial
<Maaz> http://ubuntu-za.snyman.info/bazaar-tutorial.html
<Kilos> so whats with whatsapp forcing you to forward a message to 10 peeps or have your account deleted?
<Kilos> http://www.hoax-slayer.com/whatsapp-new-facebook-f-logo-hoax.shtml
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> hi mazal  bushtech  inetpro  octoquad  ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<bushtech> Dag
<mazal> Morning Kilos , ThatGraemeGuy bushtech 
<mazal> Sjoe busy again today , users breaking everything
<SubOracle> Morning everyone
<gremble> Good morning
<Kilos> ohi gremble  SubOracle  
<mazal> Morning SubOracle , gremble 
<octoquad> morning Kilos 
<Kilos> theblazehen  back at school?
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> hi charl  
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> how are you doing
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<charl> good good
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<inetpro> hello Kilos
<Kilos> hi pro SilverCode  
<Kilos> ian coming to fetch the ssd to have it changed
<Kilos> drove me bonkers this one did
<charl> hi inetpro 
<charl> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<charl> hi SilverCode 
<charl> Kilos: what happened with the ssd?
<Kilos> it keeps going into very slow mode
<Kilos> like a hang
<Kilos> and refuses to take kde alongside unity
<Kilos> so its useless to me
<Kilos> my drives must accept anything i throw at them
<Kilos> maybe its not wise to use second hand ssd's
<Kilos> sad though because it was very fast while working on this pc
<ThatGraemeGuy> you bought a second hand SSD?
<Kilos> yip a 256 samsung for R800
<Kilos> only after battling did i query if it was a used one
<ThatGraemeGuy> so when 3 people with a combined 50+ years experience in the industry strongly advised you to go with crucial you just ignored us and went the cheap route?
<Kilos> well, i was hoping , some peeps are lucky
<Kilos> when every cent counts one does funny things at times
<ThatGraemeGuy> guy, we saved you from throwing away money on a cpu upgrade that would've done nothing to speed up your pc
<Kilos> but the supplier said he will replace it with another 256 or a new 64g for the same price
<ThatGraemeGuy> i think you are sorely missing my point
<Kilos> no man i know you okes advised the corsair
<ThatGraemeGuy> you come asking for advice, and a significant amount of time is taken handing out advice
<ThatGraemeGuy> then you just ignore the advice
<ThatGraemeGuy> so really, what is the point of spending any time in future trying to be helpful?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> self satisfaction
<Kilos> being able to say "I told you so"
<Kilos> hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> wow
<ThatGraemeGuy> meh guess i'm done then
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> dont be like that
<Kilos> oh my
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Private_User> did ThatGraemeGuy get a bit peeved here?
<Private_User> lol
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> im always upsetting him
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> hi dude42  
<dude42> hi Kilos 
<dude42> how goes
<Kilos> good ty and you
<dude42> good thanks
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  
<Vince-0> haai oom
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<magespawn> quick question for the brains, i have two machines on two different networks with the same local ip address, i ssh into these machines. everytime i do i have to remove the key so that i can connect. is there a way around this? maybe have two ssh keys?
<gremble> Can't you make the IP's static and different?
<gremble> Or would that break too many things?
<magespawn> gremble i would have to redo all the phones on one of the properties
<magespawn> it is an asterisk server
<magespawn> both
<Kilos> inetpro  what have they made better
<Kilos> in thub=nderbird that is
<Kilos> thunderbird
<Kilos> actually nm, no data to waste downloading it
<gremble> Oh, sounds like schlept. Not the best idea then
<magespawn> close office time, chat later all
<Kilos> hmm...
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Kilos> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/broadband/116788-beware-r149-uncapped-data-sim-mtn.html
<inetpro> hullo
<inetpro> Kilos: 30mm
<Symmetria> http://197.155.81.57/office2.jpg <=== heh, my home office :)
<Kilos> wow inetpro  we got 4mm
<magespawn> we got some rain down here too, not sure how much though
<magespawn> Symmetria: did not know you were in real cats too
<charl> Symmetria: that one screen looks like a tv
<charl> i see toilet paper present, i won't ask questions
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetria> charl haha quickest thing I could grab to clean up the coffee my damn cat knocked over the other day
<Symmetria> charl, its a 4K UHD 40" 
<Symmetria> makes for a good monitor
<Symmetria> ;p
<charl> no need to make excuses Symmetria every good home office needs at least one toilet paper roll or a tissue box
<Symmetria> haha man what freaks me out is that with all the cool geeky shit in my office, the first thing people look for is tissues or toilet paper :P says a lot about whats on peoples minds 
<charl> lol
<charl> it's a stereotype ... :P
<charl> especially because of all the geeky shit
<magespawn> i saw the cat first, what does that say? the one thing out of place?
<Kilos> lol
<charl> let me process this... lots of monitors, a cat and toilet paper
<charl> you can not get more geeky than that
<charl> who needs catpix when you have a real life one
<charl> 100% geek approved (tm) (r)
<Symmetria> lol I have a few cats actually :P when I moved in here, there was a stray female wandering around crying that it was hungry 
<Symmetria> so I started feeding it 
<gremble> He did get engaged if I recall correctly...
<Symmetria> then it had kittens :P
<magespawn> maybe a angry birds plushie or some star wars figurines?
<Symmetria> engaged? I got married :p
<gremble> Oh ya
<gremble> that
<gremble> :P
<gremble> Who needs catpix when you have the real thing?
<charl> marriage is good, unless if it's to your waifu
<Symmetria> lol wifey is asleep and grumpy at me cause I told her I'd be working most of tonight
<charl> http://197.155.81.57/office.jpg <- microsoft outlook 2013, too familiar
<charl> and i see a mirc there:P
<Symmetria> heh outlook works for integrated business shit
<charl> at work we have microsoft lync and outlook
<Symmetria> when there is a deecent opensource mail client with the same level of integration, I might use it
<Symmetria> ;p
<charl> unified communications and all dat
<charl> see a person's presence right in your mail client and can make a call with one click
<charl> i don't use outlook though i use the web interface and i use a network voip telephone
<charl> aastra device
<Symmetria> heh I use an ex90 on my desk at work
<Symmetria> (telepresence unit)
<charl> hmmm don't know it
<Symmetria> heh cisco telepresence office unit
<charl> asterix ?
<Symmetria> hell no, heh, 1080p video conferencing system
<charl> ah nice !
<Symmetria> built in high def cameras and all that shit 
<Symmetria> basically the rolls royce of video conferencing
<charl> ah some proprietary cisco system ?
<charl> citrix also has some good stuff
<Symmetria> I'd kill to have an ex90 at home but at 12 thousand dollars a pop....
<charl> phew
<Symmetria> charl you gotta see telepresence in a full TP room to understand it, there is nothing, nothing on the market that comes close
<charl> interesting
<Symmetria> a full TP room typically has 3 70" 1080p screens, and multiple cameras, when you talk in the room, the camera triangulates the sound
<Symmetria> and focuses on the person talking
<charl> nice
<Symmetria> and the quality is such that I was sitting in a full TP room and someone on the remote side knocked on the door on the remote side
<charl> cancels out noise in the background etc ?
<Symmetria> and I turned to see who was coming into my TP room
<Symmetria> cancels out noise and the sound is 3D 
<charl> whow
<Symmetria> so it positions the sound in the position of the person who is talking 
<Symmetria> its a mindfuck :)
<charl> but for that price ... you would expect it :D
<charl> still cool though
<Symmetria> charl heh, it uses 30mbit of bandwidth as well
<charl> oh that's quite well optimised
<charl> for 3x 1080p
<Symmetria> a full and complete TP room though if you want the full setup with a total TP room with all the screens, 3D shit and everything else will run you a few hundred thousand dollars
<magespawn> so basically unusable in most of south africa
<Symmetria> magespawn ex90 will work, you can use an ex90 office unit at full 1080p on 5mbit bi-directional
<Symmetria> and if you tone it down to 720p (still totally useable) you can get away with 3mbit
<Symmetria> ;p
<charl> yeah but that's overcompressed 1080p
<Symmetria> charl yeah, but honestly, the quality on it is... seriously fucking amazing even at that
<charl> well i guess if your targets are not moving then it could be
<charl> it's different than watching a movie
<Symmetria> the other neat thing about the ex90 is that the thing dual functions as a PC screen, and you can hit a button on the control pad and whatever was on that screen on your pc, then is presented 
<Symmetria> so you can desktop share pretty nicely
<charl> that's handy but none of this stuff is really very new
<charl> google had "unified communications" almost 10 years ago in gmail with google talk
<charl> and now microsoft is making a big scene out of it like it's something special
<charl> that's a whole different matter than conference systems though
<magespawn> good night all
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-01-15
<bduk> more almal
<Kilos> morning guys
<mazal> More oom
<Kilos> môre mazal
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning inetpro  
<Kilos> hi gremble  Private_User  
<gremble> Hello Kilos 
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Kilos> hi thoquz  
<thoquz> Hey Kilos
<Squirm> http://www.fin24.com/Economy/LIVE-Eskom-state-of-the-system-briefing-20150115
<Squirm> for those interested
<Kilos> ty Squirm  
<Kilos> hmm...
<Symmetria> woooot am going to the washington auto show on the way through to texas
<Kilos> lekker
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<Kilos> hi charl  
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: There isn't a pot on
<Kilos> oi
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: No problem
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> sorry for slow response
<charl> crazy day at the office
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> ian brought me a major white bread yesterday
<Kilos> 1000grams
<Kilos> made by the big loaf co
<Kilos> cant find a link for them but the bread is lekker and there is lots of it
<charl> just downloaded linux mint 17.1 cinnamon iso from university of free state at average of 14,7 MBps
<charl> and yes that's megabyte
<charl> not megabit
<charl> over ipv6 even
<Kilos> wow
<charl> impressive !
<charl> now kde from dutch mirror at average of 87,7 MBps also over ipv6
<charl> download of 1,6GB took 19 seconds
<Kilos> great
<charl> download of 1,4GB from free state mirror took 1m 41 seconds
<charl> not bad
<Kilos> what you gonna do with all these isos
<charl> need to run something in a VM
<charl> going to boot it as live cd in virtualbox
<charl> drivers come out of the box
<Kilos> ah
<charl> virtualbox drivers i mean
<charl> works perfectly in live environment
<charl> traceroute over ipv6 to free state mirror goes through surfnet, ubuntunet and then tenet
<charl> i get a ping of about 170ms which is not bad for this distance
<Kilos> whats the reason for using the freestate mirror
<Kilos> did it auto choose as best mirror or what
<inetpro> it's not even listed as an official mirror
<inetpro> and interestingly only Neology is officially listed as 'Up to date'
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> we getting like eskom
<Kilos> they said on todays news they have officially found the cause of all the probs
<Kilos> lack of maintenance. because the old regime ran a religious maintenance schedule and the nc didnt follow it
<inetpro> heh Kilos, we don't talk politics here man
<Kilos> i just relayed the news
<Kilos> was funny to hear it described like that
<charl> inetpro: it's listed right at the top of the mint mirror list
<inetpro> charl: ah, interesting
<inetpro> Kilos: we're in big trouble as it is and we'll have to stay positive and try our best to get through this bad situation, no point in blaming anyone
<charl> Kilos: i just tried it for the lol to see what the speed would be like
<Kilos> sorry inetpro  
<Kilos> cool charl
<inetpro> guess we can all help by taking cold showers
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hard to breathe under a cold shower
<inetpro> forces you to use less water as well, you get out of there quickly
<Kilos> i switch geyser off and then on for an hour every second day then there anough warm water for a shower
<Kilos> for 2 days
<Kilos> geyser keeps heat well. first day you add cold and second day no cold added
<Kilos> cant do that with a family
<Kilos> is jy al tuis inetpro  ?
<Kilos> voor of na die reen begin het
<Kilos> wbb power allowingf
<Kilos> allowing as well
<Kilos> hmm...
<Squirm> ...mmh
<Kilos> hi Squirm  superfly  
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> and Squirm
<Squirm> hey there superfly :)
<Trixar_za> Oh hey Squirm, superfly and Kilos
<Squirm> what are people up to this weekend?
<Squirm> 'lo Trixar_za
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za  
<Squirm> oh and Trixar_za, tbbt came out last Thursday night
<Squirm> ep 12
<Squirm> you really need to get http://episodecalendar.com/
<Trixar_za> Ah, so he released really late
<Trixar_za> So I take it tomorrow there will be another one hey
<Squirm> no, next one is relealsed on the 29th
<Squirm> released
<Squirm> they're skipping a week
<Squirm> after they've been off for a month :/
<Trixar_za> :|
<Trixar_za> Well, Kaley did have that nose surgery, maybe it's recover time for that
 * Squirm shrugs
<Trixar_za> Mind you, that was like 2 weeks ago, so yeah
<Trixar_za> How about The Flash? I also hear The Librarian is also good.
<Squirm> Flash, next Wednesday night
<Squirm> and the Librarian is ok, watched the first ep
<Squirm> acting is shoddy and it really bugged me
<Trixar_za> Also isn't it based on a British series?
<Trixar_za> or movies, I forgot which.
<Squirm> I don't know
<Squirm> but I think it is British
 * Squirm shrugs
<Squirm> The Librarian is the keeper of all things mystical
<Trixar_za> Yeah - I once stumbled on the wikipedia page
<Trixar_za> I have this weird habit of googling the actors in movies I watch
<Trixar_za> Just the ones I'm not familiar with
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight. see ya tomorrow
<inetpro> uh
<inetpro> good evenin
<magespawn> good evening
<inetpro> wb magespawn
<Trixar_za> Btw Squirm
<Trixar_za> For Google Video downloads, wget sometimes fail. Use Iceweasel I left on the VLC instead.
<gremble> My tarantula has learnt to open up her little cage
<gremble> >.>
<gremble> Thank $DEITY she doesnt have thumbs
#ubuntu-za 2015-01-16
<Kilos> morning all
<gremble> Good morning
<Kilos> hi gremble  Tonberry  
<bduk1> More almal
<Kilos> hi bduk1  mazal  
<bduk1> Dankie tog dis darem amper weer Maandag
<gremble> Why are you excited for monday?
<gremble> That is unusual
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<mazal> Morning everyone
<mazal> Does anybody know if there is a good av program for Ubuntu. I know about clam , but that doesn't find the virusses. My headache is usb sticks that was in Win machines.
<mazal> Clam doesn't see and kill all the Win virusses
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> well, Clams are pretty harmless. They just sit life out in the ocean
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<mazal> Hey Squirm ?
<Kilos> mazal  you can set clamtk to find all kinds of things
<mazal> Kilos, clam doesn't find the virusses
<Kilos> eish
<mazal> This is something I searched a lot and could never find a proper one
<Kilos> not for linux no
<Kilos> dont you have a win pc you can use
<Kilos> here is quite a good one for win
<mazal> Here;s my problem. Our work use Win pc's , but they don't have proper av installed. So all sticks and pc is vrot. I am too low in the food chain that they listen to me. They don't want to buy proper av.
<Kilos> http://www.lavasoft.com/products/ad_aware_free.php
<mazal> But I have my one Ubuntu pc , so I want to use that to clean my sticks when I was forced to use them on the work pc's
<Kilos> that one and avast you can get free
<mazal> My own stuff that I control I don't have any issues , just here at work :(
<Kilos> adaware does malware as well
<Kilos> ya i savvy that . try get adaware installed on a few pcs at work
<mazal> I think I must check out avast , haven't tried that yet I think
<Kilos> avast is very good
<Kilos> but i dont think it does all malware as well
<mazal> Can't find it for Linux , just some old links of old versions
<Symmetria> lol wheeeee gotta love it when sales plebs go complain to my boss about the fact that I'm being "obstructive" and he tells them to fuck off and follow process ;p
<Kilos> man just choose the win pc at work you have easiest access to and install antivirus there and use that pc to check sticks
<Squirm> hey Kilos, mazal, Symmetria
<Squirm> AVG Free ftw
<Squirm> and the AVG and Bitdefender boot CD's are pretty kickass
<Squirm> lol Symmetria, good :D
<mazal> Squirm, currently I use the AVG boot cd , but that one also doesn't remove this one specific virus
<Squirm> mazal: if you're really stuck
<Squirm> Try combofix
<mazal> I does kill a lot now , but it doesn't kill all
<Squirm> as a last resort
<mazal> Kilos, 2 problems with that. We are not allowed to install any other software than the ones provided by our work , and my work pc doesn't have direct access to Internet so getting AV updated is a pain
<Kilos> eish
<mazal> We did add MSE on it , but that one is also very light weight and only block some virusses
<mazal> Squirm, is combofix also a boot cd ?
<Squirm> I hope with the AVG BootCD you did download the updates
<Squirm> mazal: it's a standalone exe
<mazal> yep , manually
<Squirm> no need to install it
<mazal> I download it with my Ubuntu pc , which is on internet and update the boot cd
<Squirm> http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/combofix/
<mazal> Will check it out ta Squirm 
<Squirm> Problem is, you might need the internet at the time to update it
<mazal> Oh boy
<mazal> That's always the main issue in my specific case :(
<Squirm> Yeah :/
<Kilos> what a schlep hey
<mazal> That's why I'm looking for an Ubuntu one , as my Ubuntu pc has full access ( on a different network )
<Kilos> mazal  where are they getting virrii from if they cant go online
<Kilos> that avast had something about installing on ubuntu some years ago , dont know if they gave up or what
<mazal> Kilos, their current AV is suppose to update from our Head Office on our internal WAN
<Kilos> ah
<mazal> But A. The AV itself is old and useless rubbish and B. their updates don't work
<Kilos> fix it
<mazal> I have resorted to manually updating it by downloading it's manual update on my Ubu pc , and even fully updated the garbage don't see the virusses
<mazal> It's an old Mcafee they use
<Kilos> oh my
<mazal> I literally sit and check how the virus infect my files one by one and it just sits there and do nothing
<Kilos> negotiate with their it guy at head office
<mazal> That's like talking to the walls
<Kilos> the IT guy?
<mazal> Yeah all of them don't listen to us
<Kilos> surely he is in the same boat as you
<mazal> We are cockroaches down here they don't care about
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> No , they look after themselves , they have the best of everything
<mazal> Worst off all , we are the IT guys on the ground level that must fix and support everything. But we have no say and no support from them
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  
<Vince-0> Hi Kilos
<mazal> And there goes the electricity again :(
<Vince-0> you never miss a beat
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> inetpro  
<Kilos> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/cellular/116954-r149-unlimited-data-sim-what-happened-behind-the-scenes.html
<Kilos> lets hope they get something good going with telkom
<Symmetria> lol mazal dont feel bad about your power issues
<Symmetria> this morning we woke up in kenya with 75% of the country without powe r
<Symmetria> because of a system overload that tripped most of the national grid
<Symmetria> ;p
<mazal> We are close to that Symmetria 
<mazal> Better go to museums and start collecting coal stoves and things
<Kilos> hehe
<gremble> If that happens here it is going to be worse than simply being dark
<gremble> The Rand will drop like a stone
<magespawn> good day
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Kilos> aw the fly got something broken
<Kilos> sup who_da_fly  ?
<who_da_fly> Not at my PC today. Only just logged in.
<magespawn> good afternoon
<Kilos> wb magespawn  
 * superfly heads out again
<superfly> bye!
<Kilos> toods for now
<magespawn> so whats up kilos?
<magespawn> everything running as it should/
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> not much magespawn  doing some gardening today
<Kilos> ya nothing broke
<Kilos> oh you dont know i sent that ssd back
<magespawn> nice way to spend the day
<magespawn> did you get a refund?
<Kilos> ian says he will replace it and iff not happy will give cash back
<Kilos> but i think he wants ians business to so thats good
<magespawn> yes it is
<Kilos> hows things by you?
<Kilos> graeme fought me for not taking advice and getting that corsair one so he cross me and left us now
<Kilos> so in future i wont ask for help or advice with hardware
<magespawn> just walking around with the laptop, lost the signal there a bit
<mazal> Hey magespawn , long time no chat
<magespawn> hi mazal, thought you had to gone on a journey to the center of the earth or something
<mazal> hehe almost something like that
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  wb
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<mazal> Oom Kilos daar is omtrent nou nog net een ding wat ek nie kan uitfigure op K nie
<Kilos> wat mazal  
<Kilos> kom ons sien of ek kan help
<mazal> Ek lees eers gou 'n tutorial 
<Kilos> maar jy doen ingewikkelde goed
<mazal> Activities oom
<mazal> Completely new to me. Watching a tutorial but can't hear what the guy is saying lol
<mazal> Will watch it home with speakers
<Kilos> o daai drie balletjies
<mazal> Oo nice , I stumbled upon the search mode of desktop.
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> This KDE looks very nice , I must get more how-to documentation of this thing
<mazal> Anybody can recommend good KDE documentation , want to learn this desktop
<magespawn> going back to cable
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn> wireless signal around the office is not stable when i am moving around
<Symmetria> urgh
<Symmetria> I just hit 7.9 gig from mombassa to nairobi
<Symmetria> I need to turn up another 10G
<magespawn> Symmetria: how are you going to do that?
<magespawn> time for me to get on the road, chat later all
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://www.jackdurden.com/ :-o
<Kilos> hi kulelu88  
<kulelu88> Hi
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<kulelu88> I'm not new :P
<Kilos> your nick is
<Kilos> who are youy?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hmm...
<kulelu88> tell u just now
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> hmm...
<kulelu88> jammer. im busy at work.
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> wbb, just going to boot into elementary
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<captine> evening all
<Kilos> hi captine 
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> evening inetpro 
<captine> evening
<Kilos> night guys, sleep tight
<captine> night
#ubuntu-za 2015-01-17
<Kilos> morning all of ya
<gremble> good morning Kilos 
<Kilos> hows gremble  today?
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Squirm> hey there Kilos
<Squirm> I think I'm going to make Chicken Burgers
<Kilos> hi Vince-0_  
<Kilos> that sounds good Squirm  
<Kilos> much easier to buy them from kentucky i think
<theblazehen> Hi..
<Kilos> hi theblazehen  how you been lad?
<theblazehen> Been alright and you?
<Kilos> ok ty
<theblazehen> Alright. Done anything fun lately?
<Kilos> lol no
<theblazehen> Lol. /me fixed a raid
<Kilos> been hot hey?
<theblazehen> After I kinda broke it
<theblazehen> Ya :(
<Kilos> maybe im sick or something but heat getting to me this last week
<theblazehen> Eish :/
<Squirm> Kilos: it was indeed
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Squirm  ?
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> hehe
<theblazehen> Kilos: the hot I think squirm was talking about
<theblazehen> Ya..
<Squirm> Uh
<Squirm> the Chicken Burgers I made
<Kilos> wow did you make them?
<Kilos> all on your lonesome
<Squirm> yes?
<Squirm> a fair amount cheaper than buying them from anywhere
<Kilos> yeah, i battle with chicken
<Kilos> can never get it to be really lekker
<Kilos> i take my hat off to colonel sanders, he is a master
<theblazehen> Ai Kilos you making me want KFC..
<Kilos> lol. ian was here 2 days ago and brought me 8 pieces. yum yum
<Kilos> i love kentucky
<Squirm> I don't really like it
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> you must be about the only one that dont like kentucky
<Kilos> i dont know anyone that will say no thanks to a piece
<Kilos> you the first
<Kilos> theblazehen  gremble  you okes registered yet?
<Kilos> http://linuxcounter.net/main.html
<theblazehen> Kilos: ya I think so
<Kilos> i dunno how we can still be so min
<theblazehen> Ya. Just 28 now
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<hibana> hello
<inetpro> hi hibana
<inetpro> hibana: please hold the fort while I take a nap
<hibana> no problemos inetpro
<Kilos> oh my
<hibana> eish, he's gone
<hibana> Kilos: give him a break man
<Kilos> oh i though you both needed a nap
<Kilos> solmmer al drie
<Kilos> what you rebooting the servers
<Kilos> hibana  is like the core that ientpro runs
<Kilos> lol ya the pro is his gui
<hibana> Kilos: planned datacentre maintenance 
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> planned is good
<hibana> lmga
<hibana> "Jan Van Riebeeck landed in Cape Town with 3 ships and we been drinking that shit ever since."
<Kilos> hahaha
<hibana> wb Vince-0
<Kilos> hibana  what kind of maintenance does one do, apart from cleaning
<Kilos> and you cant blow dust off from home
<hibana> Kilos: mainly power maintenance of the bigger centre
<hibana> involving UPS etc
<Kilos> aha
<hibana> I understand that there's some cut over happening to another power source or something like that
 * hibana is just a small fish in the very big pond
<Kilos> with luck at times only the smallest survive
<Kilos> they just need to learn to hide from the big ones
<Kilos> i go sleep now.
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<Kilos> good  luck hibana  
<hibana> amazing to see how performance takes a knock when a machine starts to use swap space
#ubuntu-za 2015-01-18
<hibana> good mornings everyonewb Kilos
<hibana> ai!
<hibana> *and wb kilos
<Kilos> morning hibana  you early hey
<hibana> hehe, no choice really
<Kilos> how did the maintenance go?
<Kilos> or still busy
<hibana> unfortunately looks like inetpro will still be sleeping for a while, not sure how long still
<hibana> should have been awake already
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  
<Tonberry> hi
<Kilos> hi bduk  
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> http://newsletters.mybroadband.co.za/lt.php?c=366&m=379&nl=2&s=bf7acfe2dfd656e64c262fe9165a0e17&lid=8292&l=-http--mybroadband.co.za/news/energy/116986-get-ready-for-daily-load-shedding.html
<bduk> more almal
<bduk> eksdom is seker die enigste vervaardiger van n produk  wat jou dan dwing om dit nie te gebruik nie
<Kilos> hi gremble  
<gremble> Hello Kilos 
<gremble> How are you doing today?
<Kilos> hehe as i please ty and you?
<gremble> I am doing well thank you
<Kilos> are you back by the mosquitoes again?
<Kilos> ohi Vince-0  you sneaked in somehow
<Kilos> sjoe hibana  wat sukkel jy so?
<gremble> Yup
<gremble> Was in EC last week and there were 3 mosquitoes
<gremble> It was bliss
<gremble> The only bititng that happened was from my companion
<Kilos> lol
<Vince-0> haai 
<nuvolari> Maaz: is stackoverflow.com up?
<Maaz> nuvolari: No, http://stackoverflow.com/ is down (Server is not responding)
<nuvolari> :O
<nuvolari> the world is gonna end!
<gremble> Oh mai
<nuvolari> oh hai Vince-0, oom Kilos, gremble 
<Vince-0> Haai
<Kilos> hi nuvolari  
<Kilos> hi smile  
<smile> hi! :)
<smile> Kilos: do you like upgrading/flashing BIOS? ;)
<hibana> wb inetpro
 * inetpro stretching his self
<inetpro> thanks hibana
<inetpro> that was a lekker long sleep
 * hibana needs to go
<smile> hibana: bye! :)
<hibana> goodbye everyone
 * smile hugs inetpro
<smile> :)
<Kilos> lol smile i dont like it because im scared it fails
<Kilos> but so far been lucky
<Kilos> there is a linux app that can do it that i havent tried
<Kilos> flashrom
<Kilos> wb inetpro  
<inetpro> thanks Kilos
<smile> Kilos: I put my UEFI image on a usb disk and then used the builtin UEFI Flash utility from my BIOS :P
<smile> You have to know that, though :/
<smile> but now a giant bug was fixed :D
<smile> And my pc boots quicker as before
<smile> :)
<Kilos> oh ya smile you hit a luck if the motherboard has the flash utility built in then its easy from windows xp
<Kilos> there are bad things that actually corrupt bois 
<smile> Kilos: well I didn't need Windows at all, but to be sure I booted from it ;)
<Kilos> i have ians mb here that is worth nothing because of something that got in
<Kilos> lol
<smile> first by BIOS complained it was a bad version, then it did not want to boot from USB stick :/
<smile> then it booted and then it complained again
<smile> I redownloaded for another model, used the built in flash and it worked :o
<Kilos> the bugs that hit bios cause funny things to happen
<Kilos> like pc cant see cdrom or floppy or usb's
<Kilos> there are straps on the mb that can wipe the bios but you gotta have the firmware available
<Kilos> and another bug renames the hdd's to just a number then bios cant see them
<Kilos> thats why i dont want any windows os near this pc
<superfly> Kilos: when's the next meeting?
<Kilos> 27th superfly  
<smile> bye :)
<Kilos> cheers smile  be good
<superfly> OK
<superfly> I need to whip some butt
<Kilos> oh my superfly  mine?
 * Kilos hides
<superfly> Kilos: if you want me to...
<Kilos> lol nono only if i did something wrong man
<Kilos> sjoe inetpro  vlieg is op die oorlogs pad
<superfly> Kilos: this is what the web site looks like so far: http://ubuntu-za.snyman.info/
<superfly> Kilos: in short, there's nothing.
<Kilos> oh is that why you want to kick butt superfly  ?
<superfly> yes.
<superfly> You can write stuff and e-mail it to me if you want. I don't care how people get content to me, I can put it in.
<inetpro> sorry superfly, really busy with others stuffs on my side
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> Kilos and others: look at our current site, check pages like, get started, get support, get involved and others
<Kilos> well superfly  , so i can write a post and you will edit it and put in things that i dont know how to explain\
<inetpro> from that, what do we still need and what can we cut off
<Kilos> well to login i need my open id thing and not sure of the full link one gives. i know i be ~msdomdonner
<Kilos> and somewhere there must be launchpad.net i think
<Kilos> superfly  is that content?
<Kilos> pm me if you want to kick my butt
<Kilos> nuvolari  whats my launchpad openid please
<Kilos> ok i got it
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> hi charl  
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee pleasew
<Maaz> Kilos: Excuse me?
<Kilos> please too
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<Kilos> dammit
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Kilos> whew my typing is getting worse
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> how are you doing
<Kilos> ok ty and you charl  ?
<Kilos> couple of peeps didnt greet this fine day
<charl> good good
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  
<nlsthzn> Kilos: alo uncle Kilos :)
<Kilos> did you see the mail from leon gert markinovitz
<nlsthzn> trying out a fairly light weight IRC client... think I will be installing hexchat soon
<Kilos> we need more members
<nlsthzn> no I don't think I saw the mail
<Kilos> i think its feedback from them peeps
<Kilos> the loco peeps
<nlsthzn> was in my spam folder
<Kilos> gmail?
<Kilos> ive had to got to my accounts and unspam lots
<Kilos> they even blocking flashrom mails
<Trixar_za> I've gotten used to using Claws-Mail
<Kilos> is that a client Trixar_za  ?
<Kilos> i still use evolution
<Trixar_za> Yeah - SliTaz didn't have evolution or Thunderbird
<Trixar_za> so I got used to the ones it did have :P
<Kilos> evo is a bit heavy but has its own built in backup tool
<nlsthzn> yup, was gmail
<nlsthzn> so we need to work on our ubuntu membership #
<nlsthzn> as well as people active
<Kilos> gmail is giving lots of probs
<nlsthzn> grrr... no spell checker in this client >.<
<Kilos> what os you using nlsthzn  ?
<nlsthzn> well was very happily chugging along on Windows and decided to go as unstable as I can while perhaps staying stable >.< - openSUSE Tumblweed (rolling)
<Kilos> we only have 4 members so the fly should apply
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you and your changing all the time
<nlsthzn> pity me
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> my 14.04 kde is strong
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> o nly way i could break it was by zeroing the drive hehe
<Kilos> oh nlsthzn  you just in time as well to add content to our site
<Kilos> superfly  tell him
<Kilos> at next meet fly gonna kick butt
<Kilos> hi captine  
<nlsthzn> yes sorry I haven't even looked at it yet
<captine> hi all
<Kilos> haha not_found  too
<not_found> hexchat
<Kilos> not_found  http://ubuntu-za.snyman.info/
<Kilos> hexchat is good imo
<not_found> I was thinking of making a suggestion in our next meeting that involves the website and a drive for members etc... we need a multi-language info page to cater to the whole of SA... on paper and online
<captine> i am using hexchat too
<captine> nice that it defaults to ssl
<captine> not_found, what type of drive are you refering too?
<not_found> a campaign targeting uni's and schools.. some sort of info page in all languages telling about ubuntu, free software and pointing to the loco
<Kilos> get active drive
<captine> not_found, sounds good.  will also be good to have some lists of SA companies using ubuntu
<captine> as a sort of "reference"
<captine> with what they use it for.  Am sure more are using it than are known about e.g. FNB etc.
<not_found> sure I am sure there are many we don't know about
<Kilos> nlyou a member hey?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> why you killed neelsie
<Kilos> easier to type nl tab  than not found
<nlsthzn> yes i am
<Kilos> then for the time being you can make requests for us
<nlsthzn> Sure, we can discuss this in the meeting
<Kilos> ok add it to the agenda please
<Kilos> but i think we must push peeps to become members
<Kilos> and where has drubin gone
<Kilos> Maaz  seen drubin
<Maaz> Kilos: drubin was last seen 1 year, 6 months, 11 days, 21 hours, 28 minutes and 29 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2013-07-15 13:50:43 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2014-07-12 20:48:52 PDT
<Kilos> he cant just leave he gotta wave goodbye
<Kilos> inetpro  sort him
<Kilos> drussel also not here
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> wb gremble  
<captine> Kilos, in terms of members, are you referring to the launchpad group?
<Kilos> the ubuntu membership
<Kilos> i think we have drubin maia nlsthzn  and tumbleweed
<Kilos> captine  did you read the mail from leon gert markinovitz
<captine> mm. let me check
<captine> recent?
<Kilos> arya today
<Kilos> are you on our mailing list?
<captine> checking
<Kilos> he got feedback from the loco peeps
<captine> doesnt look like i am on the list
<Kilos> http://bit.ly/MCOujZ
<captine> weird, as I got the mails from Mia etc
<Kilos> join quick
<captine> i do get the ubuntu-za mails
<captine> but dont see anything today
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> lemme post it
<captine> ?
<captine> ok
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2pSSqBaYY
<Kilos> ah it was on the 7th but was in my spam folder on gmail and i told them today our list mails arent spam
<Kilos> so evo collected it today for me
<captine> ok
<captine> cool
<Kilos> the biggest prob with membership is contributions
<captine> contributions?  u mean to documentation and other areas?
<Kilos> http://ubuntugnome.org/official-members-requirements/
<Kilos> i think thats the link
<Kilos> nlsthzn  just check im not making mistooks please
<nlsthzn> not the official link but looks like the correct info
<Kilos> whats the official link please
<superfly> http://ubuntugnome.org/official-members-requirements/
<superfly> ag
<superfly> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<Kilos> ty superfly  
<nlsthzn> hey superfly :)
<superfly> hi nlsthzn
<superfly> I could probably get membership without much hassle
<Kilos> yes superfly  please do
<nlsthzn> would be good if those that could would
<Kilos> you have done lots
<superfly> I already have a package in the repos
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> its just the rest of us that will sukkel
<Kilos> nlsthzn  im going to try as well. but will need all of your support and many tyestimonials
<Kilos> testimonials
<Kilos> whew
<nlsthzn> +1 uncle Kilos ... I am glad if you apply... there are no guarantees but I believe you have a good case...
<Kilos> superfly  shall we apply together after our next meeting?
<superfly> Kilos: sure
<nlsthzn> \o/
<Kilos> think of more guys we can get to apply as well
<nlsthzn> when gnome shell works and doesn't crash in can work so very very well :p
<nlsthzn> perhaps I will add it to the next meetings agenda too :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> chanserv died
<Kilos> nlsthzn  i made a personal wiki page didnt i?
<captine> dont think i would qualify.  need to contribute... but time is a challenge at the moment. :)
<Kilos> ya its serious business. i have no idea at all how to try make them believe that i should be elligible
<superfly> Kilos: I've started my page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/superfly
<Kilos> oh my. i made a page like that, followed maias i think
<Kilos> ha google found it
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kilos
<Kilos> eish and you got to have a site as well
<Kilos> sigh
<nlsthzn> a site?
<superfly> I don't think it's compulsory
<nlsthzn> no site , launchpad, signed ubuntu code of conduct and wiki
<Kilos> i am sure i signed the code of conduct years ago but now it says not signed
<Kilos> was  a major job that
<Kilos> cant even remember who helped me
<captine> night all
<Kilos> what key do i want?
<Kilos> (1) RSA and RSA (default)
<Kilos>    (2) DSA and Elgamal
<Kilos>    (3) DSA (sign only)
<Kilos>    (4) RSA (sign only)
<superfly> Right. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/superfly is pretty much as far as I'll get. If anyone would like to write a testimonial, I would appreciate it a lot.
<superfly> Kilos: RSA is fine. Are you using gpg or ssh?
<Kilos> the gpg command from terminal
<superfly> OK, then you're on the right track
<Kilos> hehe
 * nlsthzn will be writing some testimonials for what its worth :p
<Kilos> 1 or 4 superfly  ?
<Kilos> ty nlsthzn  
<superfly> 1
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> eish what do i put in for comment
<Kilos> here is the example
<Kilos> Heinrich Heine (Der Dichter) <heinrichh@duesseldorf.de>
<Kilos> comment is the middle thing right?
<Kilos> inetpro  thats your language man , whats (Der Dichter)
<Kilos> hmm... hes hiding again
<Kilos> superfly  do i put (Kilos) in the comment place
<Kilos> sorry to bug you so much
<superfly> Kilos: you can leave the comment blank
<Kilos> what is it for?
<Kilos> so just ( )
<Kilos> or nothing there at all
<nlsthzn> nothing is needed
<nlsthzn> it is a nice to have for some but not needed...
<nlsthzn> write a nice poem in there
 * nlsthzn goes to sleepy now... good night all :)
<Kilos> night nlsthzn  
<Kilos> im stuck
<Kilos> dunno where to find a fingerprint
<Kilos> superfly  where do i find my personal keys in kde please
<superfly> Kilos: I can't remember, it was so long ago that I did it
<Kilos> im stuck here http://www.wikihow.com/Sign-the-Ubuntu-Code-of-Conduct
<Kilos> ive got my key now must find a fingerprint
<Kilos> im sure i did this before and the monkey helped me
<Kilos> why they make things so difficult
<superfly> Kilos: have you uploaded your public key to a keyserver?
<Kilos> i dont know how to do that
<superfly> Kilos: have you got KGpg installed?
<Kilos> gpg --send-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com
<Kilos> with tyhat i did it
<superfly> Kilos: yes, that'll upload your keys
<Kilos> ok then thats done
<Kilos> then they show more stuff with finding a fingerprint
<superfly> Kilos: what do you see when you type "gpg --list-keys"
<Kilos> i pmed you the output
<superfly> I know -_-
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight. ty for the help superfly  
<charl> night all
#ubuntu-za 2016-01-18
<Squirm> Morning
<inetpro> hi Squirm
<inetpro> oh and good mornings to everyone else
<Squirm> Heya inetpro
<Squirm> and Kilos
<Squirm> 'lo
<Kilos> hi Squirm and everyone else
<Kilos-> hmm...
<Squirm> lol
<Squirm> `How are you Kilos?
<Kilos> ok ty Squirm and you lad?
<Kilos> hi Bilel_mk 
<Kilos> and inetpro and superfly and thatgraemeguy 
<Bilel_mk> hi Kilos good morning ! good morning every one !
<thatgraemeguy> oh hi
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<gremble> Hey Kilos. How are you>
<superfly> sup
<gremble> Hey superfly 
<Kilos> im ok ty gremble and you
<gremble> I am well thank you
<magespawn> good afternoon
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> meeting on the 26th hey guys
<Kilos> we skipped 2 months so we gotta wake up a bit
<Kilos> hi Guest59266 
<Squirm> Kilos: Doing quite well
<Kilos> thats good to hear
<magespawn> Kilos and here i thought i was the one who missed
<Kilos> missed what magespawn 
<Kilos> im just checking on this guest
<Kilos> Maaz seen webtricity
<Maaz> Kilos: webtricity was last seen 9 months, 29 days, 2 hours, 55 minutes and 22 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-03-25 03:12:35 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2016-01-17 14:50:25 PST
<magespawn> 3the meetings
<Kilos> oh no magespawn 
<magespawn> or rather the meetings
<Kilos> we actually skipped the last 2
<Kilos> because everyone was too busy
<Kilos> we even had a new chair trained but whats the good of a chair and no peeps
<magespawn> indeed
<magespawn> i think with the silly season most people would have had family obligations
<Kilos> ya but nov meet was also skipped
<Kilos> just now we lose our validity if we carry on like that
<Kilos> i think we have a re evaluation due this year again
<magespawn> almost home time, chat later Kilos
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2016-01-19
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos where are you? It's already 7:20 :-P
<Maaz> superfly: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<inetpro> good mornings to all the boys and the girls
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> and to oom Kilos as well
<Kilos> hi guys
<Maaz> Kilos: By the way, superfly on freenode told me "tell Kilos where are you? It's already 7:20 :-P" 2 hours, 12 minutes and 29 seconds ago
<Kilos> connection probs again
<Kilos> modem connects for 5 mins then goes into emergency only mode
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> how's the signal?
<Kilos> looks fine, its just messing on my dlink 157 
<Kilos> on the 156 its good 
<Kilos> but the 156 does its own timeout thing thats why i got the 157
<Kilos> hi Bilel_mk 
<Bilel_mk> hi Kilos good morning :)
<inetpro> uh oh!
<Kilos> what
<inetpro> looks like Twitter is not very healthy today
<Kilos-> wbb
<Kilos> comments?
<Kilos> http://speedify.com/spotlight/lp-1-1/?source=ookla&campaign=speedtest01&utm_source=speedtest&utm_medium=banner&utm_campaign=speedtest01
<Kilos> is that a fact or more spam
 * Kilos waves to tumbleweed
<Kilos> hows our tumbles doing
<Kilos> inetpro dont tell me to try it and see
<Kilos> thats a job for clever peeps
<Kilos> Maaz forecast pretoria
<Maaz> Kilos: Tuesday: Thunderstorm. High: 27° C., Tuesday Night: Thunderstorm. Low: 17° C., Wednesday: Chance of a Thunderstorm. High: 27° C., Wednesday Night: Chance of a Thunderstorm. Low: 17° C., Thursday: Overcast. High: 27° C., Thursday Night: Chance of Rain. Low: 17° C., Friday: Overcast. High: 29° C., Friday Night: Chance of Rain. Low: 17° C., Saturday:
<Maaz> Chance of Rain. High: 29° C., Saturday Night: Chance of Rain. Low: 17° C., Sunday: Chance…
<Kilos> inetpro sop die wit klippe
<squish102> maaz weather 28173
<Maaz> squish102: In Monroe, North Carolina at 7:53 AM EST on January 19, 2016: -9°C; Humidity: 80%; Wind: North at 0 km/h; Conditions: Clear; Sunrise/set: 7:29 AM EST/5:38 PM EST; Moonrise/set: 2:00 PM EST/3:06 AM EST
<squish102> cold outside :(
<Kilos> ouch
<Bilel_mk> hi everyone
<Kilos> Bilel_mk did you succeed with that file upload?
<Bilel_mk> Kilos, No i can't because i use a free webhosting
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> pity
<Bilel_mk> that's okay i will find out another solution ! because i work on a plug in and dashboard i will make something like Google analytics with my one ! ;)
<Kilos> so its your web hosy that is limiting you?
<Kilos> host
<Bilel_mk> yup
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> booms booms
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> storm hit my cell tower
<Bilel_mk> hhhhhhhhhhhh...... how that can be
<Kilos> lightning hits all over in this area
<Kilos> sometimes splits large trees even
<Bilel_mk> :( Kilos God bless you 
<Kilos> ty lad
<superfly> Hi Kilos 
<superfly> Kilos: I thought the split trees were you... 
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Kilos> nono i only split some thorn trees
<Kilos> those that make those massive thorns i should you guys last year
<Kilos> showed
<superfly> :-D just teasing oom
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you guys making me older quicker with all the oom stuff
<Kilos> just now i believe you
<superfly> Kilos: you know how old I am. 
<superfly> And you know it's only right that I call you oom
<Kilos> i should. under 40 i think
<superfly> Yes 
<Kilos> well i wanna live another 30 years so then ill be oom not yet
<Kilos> lots of catching up to do
<Kilos> i even did 5 situps today
<Kilos> hanging in an upside down machine
<superfly> really? well done oom!
<tumbleweed> hi Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi tumbleweed 
<Kilos> you fly a lot
<Kilos> do you know what power sockets are on the planes to charge cell phones and laptops
<tumbleweed> Kilos: guess where I am? (an airport)
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> will you look at what power plug i would need please
<tumbleweed> so, some planes have 110V power sockets under the seats - this is becoming more and more common
<tumbleweed> they are usually universal sockets, they'll take european and american plugs (but not big 3-pin ZA ones)
<Kilos> i need 220 to run a laptop with a messed battery
<tumbleweed> some planes have USB ports on the entertainment system - this is probably more widespread than AC
<tumbleweed> naah, your power supply can probably handle 110
<tumbleweed> check the label
<tumbleweed> and some have both
<Kilos> do they have the 2 pin sockets thats become the rage on everything nowadays
<tumbleweed> http://www.seatguru.com/ is a good place to look this up
<tumbleweed> yes, they accept 2-pin plugs
<tumbleweed> (there's usually a dot on the seat, if there's AC power)
<Kilos> yay ty hopefully then im fine
<Kilos> where on the seat and what colour
<Kilos> hehe
<tumbleweed> I mean, on seatguru maps
<Kilos> i can get a new battery in OZ for $45 and they are R1480 here
<tumbleweed> :(
<tumbleweed> I'd offer to ship you one from OZ - I'm there next week. But shipping batteries is hard :(
<Kilos> ill check seatguru ty
<Kilos> are you well tumbleweed 
<tumbleweed> pretty good, thanks :)
<Kilos> yes and things get legs in ost offices
<tumbleweed> that too
<Kilos> p
<Kilos> ill get one there
<Kilos> just need contact while on a 34 hour flight with 2 stops
<tumbleweed> lithium ion batteries are dangerous, so I don't even know how one ships them
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> carefully
<Kilos> best place is in the laptop
<Kilos> hehe
<tumbleweed> yeah
<tumbleweed> where are you off to?
<Kilos> hopefully to melbourne if the visa peeps wake up and approve my visa application
<Kilos> to my daughter and her mom
<tumbleweed> ah cool
<tumbleweed> that's where I'm going too
<tumbleweed> well, the shitty side of melmourne - geelong :P
<Kilos> whats geelong
<Kilos> oh
<tumbleweed> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geelong
<Kilos> they having crazy weather there
<Kilos> last week one day of 44°c
<tumbleweed> oof
<tumbleweed> right, pack lots of shorts :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz forecast melbourne victoria
<Maaz> Kilos: Wednesday: Rain. High: 26° C., Wednesday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 17° C., Thursday: Partly Cloudy. High: 31° C., Thursday Night: Rain. Low: 18° C., Friday: Thunderstorm. High: 28° C., Friday Night: Thunderstorm. Low: 17° C., Saturday: Chance of Rain. High: 21° C., Saturday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 14° C., Sunday: Partly Cloudy. High: 21° C.,
<Maaz> Sunday Night: Chance of Rain. Low: 14° C., Monday: Chance of Rain. High: 22° C., Monday Ni…
<Kilos> better now
<Kilos> but they say feb is worst month
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Kilos> or wb
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2016-01-20
<Kilos> morning everyone
<thatgraemeguy> morning all
<dlPhreak> Morning
<zipper> Good morning SA
<dlPhreak> zipper
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy dlPhreak zipper 
<dlPhreak> Helloo Kilos 
<zipper> Good bros
<zipper> Are there any ladies in this channel?
<Kilos> sometimes yes
<thatgraemeguy> Maaz is a lady
<zipper> Male priviledge all over the tech industry.
<zipper> Oh I take that back.
<zipper> Gotta go, I just might start talking about things I don't understand.
<thatgraemeguy> yes that's probably wise
<dlPhreak> 0_o
<Kilos> lol
<qwebirc73365> help - looking for ubuntu preinstalled on laptop 
<dlPhreak> Some dell xps ship with ubuntu and system76 is ubuntu only.
<dlPhreak> Not sure about what ships to this country tho..
<Kilos> last year there was someone here as well that supplies lappies with whatever you want on it
<Kilos> i forget who though
<Kilos> qwebirc73365 join our mailing list and ask there
<Kilos> this question has been asked before and there were many replies
<Kilos> you should be able to join the mailing list from the site you are on now
<Kilos> look in join or contribute
<Kilos> and welcome to ubuntu-za
<qwebirc73365> Many thanks - joining now
<zipper> Hey any way I can get a dell XPS in Kenya>
<zipper> *?
<zipper> With linux
<Kilos> there are some places here that supply linux laptops but to remember who they are is beyond me
<Langjan> Hi there Kilos , hoe gaan dit?
<Kilos> hi Langjan ok ty, but no news from the visa peeps yet
<Langjan> Eina! Unbelievable - any reaction to follow-up mails?
<Kilos> i got one but it doesnt say much
<Kilos> that auto thing again, nothing personal
<Kilos> others dont even reply
<chesedo> good morning all
<Symmetria> zipper computech might be able to sell you Dell XPS notebooks in KE 
<Symmetria> they are fairly large Dell dealers 
<Kilos-> i think he is in kenya Symmetria 
<Kilos-> might be mistaken
<zipper> Kilos-: You are not :)
<Kilos-> zipper Symmetria is near you i think
<Kilos-> same country anyway
<Kilos-> ohi superfly inetpro 
<Kilos-> Maaz seen inetpro 
<Maaz> Kilos-: inetpro was last seen 1 day, 9 minutes and 25 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-01-19 01:52:11 PST], and has been online on freenode since 2015-12-06 23:13:59 PST
<Kilos-> hm...
<Kilos-> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> alo all
<Kilos-> aw missed pietertjie
<zipper> Kilos-: Same city too but he's a busy adult.
<Kilos-> hahaha
<Kilos-> you cant have everything
<zipper> I'm a young adult looking for work btw, if anyone can help I'd love to skip borders to wherever https://www.linkedin.com/in/urbanslug
<nlsthzn> I am now on ubuntu on my desktop and using an ubuntu phone... took a whole day to get the phone sorted out after the wife forgot the passphrase she put on it >.<
<nlsthzn> grrrr 
<zipper> Kilos-: Did the message with my linkedin profile get posted? Because a ping I sent you right after didn't get a Pong. My connection is shaky.
<Kilos-> yip the linkedin link is here
<Kilos-> city worm
<pieter2627> no Kilos- i'm still here :)
<Kilos-> ohi chesedo 
<Kilos-> you have been scarce hey
<chesedo> Kilos-: hoe gaan dit met oom
<Kilos-> i thought we lost our chair
<Kilos-> goed dankie en daar seun
<chesedo> yea, been busy sorting some personal stuff and updating server
<Kilos-> ah
<chesedo> goed dankie
<Kilos-> meeting in 6 days time hey
<chesedo> yip will be ready
<Kilos-> oh and if you can we are short an agenda link in the africa channel
<Kilos-> i go have lunch
<chesedo> Kilos-: will check this evening
<SilverCode_> does anyone know if the FNB Connect ADSL accounts are re-packaged IS accounts?
<Kilos> sjoe
<nlsthzn> *yawn*
<Kilos> tired nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> bored :p
<nlsthzn> but internet so not to much ;)
<inetpro_> uh oh!
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> wb inetpro 
<superfly> SilverCode_: highly likely some sort of re-packaged account
<Kilos> where you been
<superfly> hi nlsthzn, inetpro
<nlsthzn> sup superfly , inetpro ? :)
<superfly> nlsthzn: nothing much
<nlsthzn> just been watching and re-watching the new suicide squad trailer :)
<superfly> just put the kids to bed, got a DebConf meeting in half an hour
<Kilos> how long before the event superfly 
<Kilos> was it march?
<superfly> Kilos: in July
 * inetpro just realised he has been very quiet here today
<Kilos> oh ty ill try remember it this time
<inetpro> day gone way too quickly again
<Kilos> inetpro 
<Kilos> Kilos-: inetpro was last seen 1 day, 9 minutes and 25 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-01-19 01:52:11 PST], and has been online on freenode since 2015-12-06 23:13:59 PST
<Kilos> and that was hours ago
<Kilos> you even let me miss a board meeting
<inetpro> uh... sorry oom
<Kilos> but you lucky
<Kilos> so did all other board members
<Kilos> are you and family ok inetpro 
<inetpro> superfly: how's the planning coming along for the conference?
<inetpro> Kilos: always good, thanks
<Kilos> yay
<superfly> inetpro: it's coming along. I'm just doing website stuff, and I'll be involved on the ground
<superfly> I'm leaving everything else to the professionals
<inetpro> when is it again?
<Kilos> in july
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> hmm... superfly, don't go look up that word in the urban dictionary :-)
<Kilos-> oh my
<Kilos-> sigh
<Kilos-> ai!
<chesedo> and now Kilos- ?
<Kilos> freenode been messing around today
<Kilos> and i forgot the ghost command
<chesedo> ghost command?
<Kilos> yes whe net drops and you come back with a tail there is a ghost command that fixes it
<Kilos> otherwise you have to wait for timeout
<Kilos> hi smile 
<Kilos> oh and a net split got me as well
<Kilos> holy moly
<inetpro> Maaz: ghost
<Maaz> inetpro: ghost is /msg NickServ GHOST <nick> <password>
<inetpro> Kilos: ^^
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<Kilos> chesedo ^^
<Kilos> hehe
<chesedo> ah i see
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2016-01-21
<zipper> I told the Nairobi guys about the meetup https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/nairobi-gnu/I61flg2WCiw
<chesedo> morning all
<thatgraemeguy> morning peoples
<inetpro> .
<dlPhreak> Morning.
<nlsthzn> sup ya'll :)
<superfly> yo
<Kilos> hi superfly chesedo inetpro thatgraemeguy Squirm nlsthzn Cryterion_ and all others
<thatgraemeguy> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> connection hassles again
<Kilos> sigh
<superfly> hi Kilos
<chesedo> hi Kilos
<Bilel_mk> hi Kilos , hi everyone!
<Kilos> hi Bilel_mk 
<Kilos> Maaz seen kbmonkey
<Maaz> Kilos: kbmonkey was last seen 4 months, 14 days, 22 hours, 11 minutes and 22 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-09-08 05:15:22 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-09-08 10:09:25 PDT
<Kilos> holy moly
<Bilel_mk> Hello! everyone can someone help me with my script ajax i want to count the time spent by  visitor on my website  http://pastebin.com/Mnwx7m94 ! and i am i'm sorry for bother 
<chesedo> Bilel_mk: shouldn't `Date.getTime()` be `Date.now()`
<Bilel_mk> okay i will try to fixed to Date.now ()
<chesedo> the ready event is also not fired until the it's ready - start's assignment can be outside of ready with its `var`
<Bilel_mk> okay i will try to fixed either
<chesedo> ...last is just an improvement
<chesedo> what error are you getting btw?
<Bilel_mk> nothing ! just i see my echo "Your Time Spent is" and $v2 give me nothing 
<chesedo> any in the browser console?
<chesedo> ... for js errors...
<Bilel_mk> i thing i am not enable js errors it's my first time i use Ajax 
<chesedo> which browser are you testing in?
<chesedo> <F12> -> console/log tab usually outputs errors
<Bilel_mk> Firefox
<chesedo> then <F12> ... click console tab ... make sure js is highlighted ...
<Bilel_mk> <f12> on my browser return me this http://pastebin.com/5fR8ftjp
 * chesedo is off to lunch... wbbl
<Bilel_mk> how can fixed you can tested by your self if you want http://flode.co.nf/
<chesedo> Bilel_mk: blue left line is CSS errors (like the circle next to it)... js's is blue and that part won't fire till the unload event
<chesedo> ... js is yellow ... sorry
<Bilel_mk> chesedo, i fixed Some but still not Working http://pastebin.com/T0rtnkaG
<chesedo> Bilel_mk: the data you are sending now is keyless - use `'end': end` etc
<chesedo> also how do you want the ajax to work with the direct link?
<chesedo> ajax will return data that you have to do something with...
<Bilel_mk> yes i will put it in database later
<chesedo> so the link will be obsolete?
<Bilel_mk> oh yes yes
<Bilel_mk> they are in the folder
<Bilel_mk> chesedo, i will try to implement this example i hope it work a friend send to me http://www.metamorphosite.com/time-site-javascript-send-synchronous-request-php tahnk you a lot for your time and <f12> it's very useful :)
<chesedo> then i'll suggest changing the link to a button and the the unload listener to listen to the button's clicks for now
<Bilel_mk> okay i will add
<Bilel_mk> and i will put a script to be autoclick
<chesedo> this is just for testing so you will want the clicks controled
<Bilel_mk> yes of cours
<Kilos--> oh my
<nuvolari> hmm
<nuvolari> serious DNS issues today
<nuvolari> o/ oh hi oom Kilos- 
<Kilos-> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> hoe gaan dit oom?
<Kilos-> goed dankie en self seun
<nuvolari> dit gaan oraait dankie oom
<Kilos-> im having connection hassles
<nuvolari> nie net oom nie
<Kilos-> if im inactive for a while then my 3g drops to edge 
<nuvolari> oh
<nuvolari> ander issues
<Kilos-> and if i swop modems its back up again for a while
<Kilos-> was even thinking maybe telkom throttle it if inactive
<Kilos-> does it on two dlink modems
<Kilos-> but it only does it on the laptop not the desktop
<Kilos-> so maybe something in this nm
<inetpro> keep talking oom Kilos-, maybe it is you
<Kilos-> hahaha
<Kilos-> im too busy man
<nuvolari> lol
<Kilos-> been doing cooking as well for a month
<nuvolari> talking about cooking...
<nuvolari> I'm hungry :O
<Kilos-> sis by her daughter in namibia
<inetpro> Kilos-: mtr -nr 8.8.8.8
<nuvolari> yesterday and today is a stuffup. Agile is not agile if you waste the amount of hours we did on communication >:(
<Kilos-> busy making macaroni and cheese
<Kilos-> oh my
<Kilos-> i read something about a telkom adsl crash
<Kilos-> maybe thats affecting mobile as well
<Kilos-> been doing it for a week about
<inetpro> no
<inetpro> very unlikely
<inetpro> could be your sim card as well
<Kilos-> 2 different sims
<Kilos-> one telkom and one 8ta?
<Kilos-> and 2 different modems
<Kilos-> ai!
<Kilos-> blame telkom
<Kilos-> thats the easiest
<chesedo> Kilos-: i'll then make that item "Help find missing/tired LoCo's and active LUGs in Africa"
<Kilos-> yes good idea
<chesedo> sorry wrong channel :D
<Kilos-> lol
<inetpro> Internet connectivity to and from South Africa was hit badly on Thursday after at least one, and possibly two, cable systems experienced serious problems
<inetpro> http://www.techcentral.co.za/seacom-wacs-problems-hit-sa-internet/62649/
<inetpro> oh and 
<inetpro> SEACOM is experiencing a critical outage – 15:00 GMT
<inetpro> http://seacom.mu/seacom-experiencing-critical-outage-1500-gmt/
<chesedo> inetpro: interesting...
<chesedo> how are you btw?
<inetpro> chesedo: good and you?
<chesedo> good ty
<chesedo> will you be able to chair the africa meeting?
<inetpro> hmm... let me go talk there
<chesedo> oky
<chesedo> Bilel_mk: did you get the script sorted?
<Bilel_mk> yes yes chesedo it work 100 % ! thank you ! 
<Kilos> tumbleweed hi can i bug you sometime please for the ast links to ibid work
<Kilos> hopefully we got someone to upgrade it
<Kilos> Maaz what are you
<Maaz> Kilos: I am your new robot overlord
<tumbleweed> Kilos: best way to make me feel guilty :)
<Kilos> nono there is a guy in the Ubuntu-africa channel thats keen to have a go at it
<Kilos> and tumbleweed i know you are busy working , but what do you do when you fly to all these other places
<Kilos> do you lecture now or fix whatever
<tumbleweed> it's mostly conferences, but I don't usually submit talks (I don't have anything good prepared at the moment)
<Kilos> ah ty
<tumbleweed> so it's largely meeting friends and worknig on things (that we don't *have* to be together to do, but it's easier)
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2016-01-22
<Kilos> morning all
<mazal> Mornings
<magespawn> good morning
<inetpro> Hallo
<dlPhreak> Morning.
<magespawn> hi inetpro dlPhreak 
<Kilos> hi inetpro magespawn dlPhreak 
<chesedo> morning Kilos mazal magespawn inetpro dlPhreak and all others
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<magespawn> chesedo: hi
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> wow za membership has to be renewed yearly
<Kilos> just renewed mind and only valid till 27 jan 2017
<Kilos> mine
<mazal> I wonder when mine is
<mazal> Think I also did it last year
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Lo oom
<magespawn> hi mazal 
<magespawn> inetpro when does your free aws stop/
<magespawn> ?
<magespawn> what is the ubuntu place where you manage software online? i have gone blank
<dlPhreak> Dunno, launchpad?
<magespawn> thats it, got it 2 seconds before you said it
<Kilos> haha
<dlPhreak> Oh goody, so I'm not completely clueless ^__^
<MaNI> even a broken clock is right twice a day
<magespawn> MaNI: ha
<magespawn> chat later all, got some driving to do
<arts> Sup werner
<Kilos> aw missed arts
<dlPhreak> What's that?
<Kilos> <-- arts (~callum@41.185.26.15 has left this server (Ping timeout: 260 seconds).
<Kilos> xorry i took so long to answer
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<mazal> Have a nice weekend everyone ;)
<Bilel_mk> hello everyone can someone help wen i put my script ajax and my script jquery in a same the script ajax does not work  but wen i put every one  alone it work???   http://pastebin.com/9pE9KPr9     
<Bilel_mk> hello everyone can someone help wen i put my script ajax and my script jquery in a same the same page .js , the script ajax does not work  but wen i put every one  alone it work???   http://pastebin.com/9pE9KPr9     
<arts> sup everyone!
<superfly> ohi
<arts> how you doing superfly?
<superfly> busy
<superfly> no slow firdays here
<superfly> *fridays
<arts> where is that?
<Kilos> hi arts 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<arts> great to be here!!!
<Kilos> the fly is in capetown arts 
<arts> nice!
<Kilos> he is our python pro
<Kilos> amongst other things
<arts> that so awesome, I'm bust trying to wrap my brain around python at the moment, very nice language!
<Kilos> just very busy most of the time
<Kilos> are you using byteofpython
<arts> whats that?
<Kilos> Maaz google byteofpython
<Maaz> Kilos: "A Byte of Python - Swaroop CH" http://www.swaroopch.com/notes/python/ :: "A Byte of Python - Swaroop CH" http://files.swaroopch.com/python/byte_of_python.pdf :: "A Byte of Python - Ibiblio" https://www.ibiblio.org/swaroopch/byteofpython/read/ :: "A Byte of Python (PDF) - Ibiblio" http://www.ibiblio.org/g2swap/byteofpython/files/120/byteofpython_120.pdf ::
<Maaz> "Free PDF: A Byte of Python by Swaroop C H" http://freepdfs.org/pdf/a-byte-of-python :: "A…
<Kilos> its a learning program
<Kilos> top link
<Kilos> Maaz google mouse and keyboard stop working on 15.10
<Maaz> Kilos: "USB Keyboard & Mouse Stopped Working (Ubuntu 15.10) - Ask ..." http://askubuntu.com/questions/708145/usb-keyboard-mouse-stopped-working-ubuntu-15-10 :: "USB Mouse and Keyboard stop working unexpectedly - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/572852/usb-mouse-and-keyboard-stop-working-unexpectedly :: "Keyboard and Mouse not working after update in
<Maaz> Kubuntu 15.10" http://askubuntu.com/questions/695922/keyboard-and-mouse-not-working-after-upda…
<Kilos> arts check out those links
<Kilos> you using usb mouse and kboard
<arts> Thanks!
<arts> no it's the built in Kb and mouse
<arts> but there was a usb keyboard and mouse plugged in during install
<Kilos> ok lets try again
<Kilos> Maaz google onboard mause and keyboard suddenly stop working on gigabyte laptop on ubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: "Toshiba Laptop keyboard and mouse intermittently stop working ..." http://askubuntu.com/questions/393051/toshiba-laptop-keyboard-and-mouse-intermittently-stop-working :: "keyboard - USB slots stop working suddenly from time ... - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/206614/usb-slots-stop-working-suddenly-from-time-to-time :: "Why is USB not working in
<Maaz> Linux when it works in UEFI/BIOS? - Unix ..." http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/72…
<Kilos> guys we need some help please
<Kilos> this lappy http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5471
<Kilos> with ubuntu 15.10 . mouse and keyboard stop working now and again
<Kilos> inetpro fix it
<chesedo> does the usb still work when the onboard is off?
<arts> yep
<chesedo> from here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection ...
<chesedo> try `cat /proc/bus/input/devices` ...
<chesedo> and see if the touchpad is listed
<arts> will do in 5 on my way home :)
<Kilos> he should by a new lappy and throw that one here
<Kilos> buy
<Kilos> i could play lekker with an i7 with 8g of ram
<chesedo> lol... Kilos you'll still need some data :P
<Kilos> why?
<Kilos> i still have enough for the month 
<Kilos> oh i see
<Kilos> ya you right
<Kilos> thats a lovely laptop that
<Kilos> he is new to ubuntu
<Kilos> so still needs to learn what the dash is and so on
<arts> hey guys im back
<arts> In ubuntu this time, it seems the keyboard randomly switches on and off, but usb keyboard and mouse are stable
<chesedo> arts: and the touchpad is ok now?
<arts> nope :(
<arts> totally dead along with the keyboard
<MaNI> all the time or only after sleeping the computer? I've had an issue like that when resuming from sleep before
<MaNI> also check dmesg and see if it logs anything when it stops working
<chesedo> arts: all the stuff we ask you to check should be done in a terminal
<chesedo> the shortcut is <ctrl> + <alt> + t
<chesedo> also feel free to ask for clarification when we don't make sense
<dlPhreak> Greets
<Kilos> o/
<dlPhreak> Hi kilos
<Kilos> hows things dlPhreak 
<dlPhreak> Same ol crap differnt day, Kilos. There?
<Kilos> haha same here too
<dlPhreak> Hehe oh well life goes on.
<dlPhreak> At least it's the weekend.. TGIF!
<arts> this is what dmesg replied: http://pastebin.com/GKqGh66Y
<arts> taking a 15min siesta... neet to refuel
<arts> sup guys
<Kilos> hi kulelu88 
<kulelu88> yo Kilos 
<kulelu88> is superfly around?
<Kilos> nope afk
<kulelu88> alrightee
<Private_User> sup people
<arts> sup Private_User
<Private_User> hey arts
<arts> whats cooking?
<Private_User> hmm never seen you around here you new?
<arts> brand new joined today
<Private_User> not much hey
<kulelu88> I hear zuma shut down the internet for you guys yesterday
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> hey Kilos
<Private_User> hey kulelu88
<kulelu88> yo Private_User 
<arts> Internet for who kulelu88
<kulelu88> South Africa. there was an outage
<arts> really was good in KZN?
<Kilos> kulelu88 was not very efficient but we were all hhere
<arts> is that the whole seanet screw up
<arts> somebody drop a anchor on the cable again :P
<Private_User> is it? was there an outage? I have been having issues with my connectivity the entire day yesterday
<Private_User> actually been having issues fro a a few days connection just drops for no reason then comes back
<Kilos> you have issues even when the web is good
<Private_User> lol
<kulelu88> somebody mentioned that an intern was testing the on/off switch at the undersea cables
<Private_User> thats true Kilos
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i had 3g drop to edge a few times
<arts> I heard Mweb user were getting 4KBPS LOL
<arts> edge = death
<Kilos> for about 3 days but good again now
<Private_User> same here Kilos so I guess maybe there was an issue
<Kilos> i did upgrades on gprs when i started on ubuntu
<Kilos> took 9 hours to do first upgrade on a new install
<kulelu88> eehhh edge keeps my fones battery chugging along
<arts> that must have taken a while!
<kulelu88> we need to teach you how to leech free wifi Kilos 
<arts> hacking wifi
<Kilos> there is no wifi available out here
<Private_User> please do kulelu88 I also want to learn
<Kilos> i have aircrack already
<Kilos> Private_User you too far out as well
<kulelu88> oom Kilos I am beginning to think the area of Pretoria you're in still thinks its 1980 and doesn't know what internet is
<Private_User> eish
<Private_User> LOL
<Kilos> i have even asked telkom to make wifi available out herre
<Private_User> you probably right kulelu88
<Kilos> they said they will put it in their planning schedule
<arts> TEACH TEACH TeACH!!!!
<Private_User> so basically Telkom told you that maybe in a few years time say maybe 5 to 10
<Private_User> lol
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> ive even checked out hotspots around here
<arts> that sucks
<Kilos> but they weak
<Kilos> only pick them up like 50 metres
<kulelu88> build a massive signal booster, hijack someones satellite dish
<Kilos> and im 5 ks + the 50 metres
<arts> a cantena?
<Kilos> ive looked at that as well
<Kilos> but was told here hacking into satelite internet is illegal
<Kilos> my 3g works fine, just no data to waste on movies etc
<kulelu88> not hacking into satellite internet. creating a massive signal booster
<kulelu88> wifi on steroids
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wifi needs line of site to work and the hotspots are in small rural shops
<Kilos> like 1.5 metres above ground
<kulelu88> wait a second, how far are you from hatfield and/or centurion ? (whichever is closer)
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> hatfield maybe 20 ks
<Kilos> centurion mybe 40 ks
<kulelu88> This must be a place on the city-boundary of PTA
<Kilos> and we are in a dip so 100 metres below those aareas
<kulelu88> How far from Kwagga centre? 
<Kilos> yip about 8 ks west os last robot
<Kilos> of
<Kilos> lemme just place kwagga
<Kilos> north over the mountain from kwagga
<Kilos> and about 10 ks west as well
<Kilos> 3g fine man
<kulelu88> aah I think I know where you are 
<Kilos> im here more than most of you
<kulelu88> Rural afrikaaner land 
<Kilos> van der hoff to brits
<Kilos> 8 ks from mahem
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<arts> night night
<Private_User> night Kilos
<Private_User> eish was too late
<Private_User> oh well I guess I will go and grabs some grub, BBL
<arts> lakka
<arts> what doyou know about python?
<kulelu88> you a programmer? arts 
<arts> Did you get my msg kulelu88
<arts> Did you get my msg kulelu88
<kulelu88> yes I did arts 
 * dlPhreak ^__^
<arts> sup DlPhreak
 * chesedo lurks in
<chesedo> arts: will check that touchpad & keyboard of yours again tom...
<chesedo> night all
<dlPhreak> ants
<dlPhreak> good night chesedo 
<dlPhreak> arts
<arts> yo yo yo 
<dlPhreak> Choo upto?
<arts> Learning Python nu?
<arts> nuuuuuuuuuuuuu?
<kulelu88> never seen you guys before here
<arts> dlphreak turned me onto irc, forcefully.... ;|
<kulelu88> both you guys from kzn?
<dlPhreak> I mostly lurk.
<kulelu88> How long you been here? dlPhreak 
<dlPhreak> Off and on since '09
<dlPhreak> You?
<kulelu88> must be here and abouts since 2012/2013
<arts> awesome!
<Private_User> wow quite a few nicks in here I have not seen
<Private_User> hows it going peeps I have not seen here and only seem to have noticed today
<Private_User> hmm... I guess you all asleep or AFK
<squish101> some of us are awake
<squish101> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> hey squish101
<Private_User> I am just a bit bored
<squish101> it is quite late
<Private_User> yeah it is but I am not tired enough to wanna sleep but not alert enough to do anything productive
<Private_User> lol
<squish101> lol, chatting in an irc seen as productive
<squish101> a first for me
<Private_User> nope chatting is fine with me just saying I am not alert enough to do anything that one would call productive
<Private_User> hehe
<squish102> oh, my bad
<squish102> i'm being productive... setting up a teamspeak server and minecraft server
#ubuntu-za 2016-01-23
<Private_User> LOL
<Private_User> nice your servers all setup?
<Private_User> I am off to bed cheers people
<dlPhreak> Morning
<dlPhreak> Sleep well Private_User 
<arts> MORNING ALL!!!! <--  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4Mc-NYPHaQ  -->
<Kilos> morning everyone
<arts> Morning!
<dlPhreak> Morning Kilos, arts, etc
<Kilos> hi dlPhreak arts and others not doing sat morn shopping
<Kilos> looks like my mobile connection dropping to edge speed was because of the seacom issue
<dlPhreak> Didn't even know there was a seacom issue.
<Kilos> http://newsletters.mybroadband.co.za/lt.php?c=758&m=778&nl=2&s=bf7acfe2dfd656e64c262fe9165a0e17&lid=18871&l=-http--mybroadband.co.za/news/broadband/152739-this-is-what-caused-south-africas-massive-internet-outage.html
<dlPhreak> Guess I must have been asleep.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> arts!
<Kilos> you here
<Kilos> hm...
<Kilos> Maaz tell arts look at https://ubuntu-za.org and you can join our mailing list from there
<Maaz> Kilos: Got it, I'll tell arts on freenode
<dlPhreak> Kilos: have you seen 16.01 alpha yet?
<arts> 04
<Maaz> arts: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell arts look at https://ubuntu-za.org and you can join our mailing list from there" 1 hour, 16 minutes and 48 seconds ago
<dlPhreak> 16.04.. right.. 
<arts> hahaha Maaz is awesome
<Kilos> nope arts ill wait for 16.04 to be stable then use it
<Kilos> in kde form of course
<dlPhreak> lol kde elitist..
<Kilos> mobile data users dont often play with all the releases
<Kilos> yip kde rocks
<dlPhreak> I'm still rocking MATE
<Kilos> mate was good yes
<Kilos> better than unity imo
<arts> UNITY!
<Kilos> normal ubuntu
<arts> all everyone hating on unity :P
<arts> *ahh
<Kilos> nono many like it
<Kilos> and its improving
<Kilos> but will need to really be wonderul to pull me off kde
<arts> hahah when did you start using kde?
<Kilos> i think 2 years now
<Kilos> about 4 months after 14.04 release
<Kilos> so about 1 1/2 years
<Kilos> Maaz seen dlimit
<Maaz> Kilos: dlimit was last seen 3 years, 7 months, 3 days, 19 hours, 44 minutes and 26 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2012-07-08 09:03:27 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2012-07-08 12:41:07 PDT
<Kilos> arts fight with him
<Kilos> slacker
<dlPhreak> Haha
<arts> ,sorry was afk lol
<arts> Maaz tell dlimit to come online more often!
<Maaz> arts: Got it, I'll tell dLimit on freenode
<dlPhreak> That nick isn't even registered anymore.
<dlPhreak> How long does Maaz retain messages?
<arts> Maaz tell dlphreak to come online more often!
<Maaz> arts: Got it, I'll tell dlPhreak on freenode
<Kilos> he keeps them till that person logs in
<Kilos> oh my
<dlPhreak> wb
<Maaz> dlPhreak: By the way, arts on freenode told me "tell dlphreak to come online more often!" 4 minutes and 45 seconds ago
<arts> ahhhh, everything now auto connects and identifies me!
<Kilos> now you need to cloak your nick
<Kilos> is it registered?
<arts> yeah it is
<Kilos> join #freenode and ask staff to give you a cloak and say please
<arts> awesome on it, what is cloaking?
<Kilos> what irc client are you using
<Kilos> xchat 
<Kilos> hexchat
<dlPhreak> Your user@host is ~arts@169-0-162-133.ip.afrihost.co.za but kilos's says ~miles@ubuntu/member/kilos. That host part is the cloak.
<Kilos> you can set it to shows nicks online
<Kilos> you can also go for a cloak dlPhreak 
<arts> so our ips are cloked?
<Kilos> yes
<arts> cloaked 
<arts> awesome
<Kilos> safer if no skelm can see your ip addy
<arts> do i ask a op?
<Kilos> just ask any staff member to help you
<Kilos> sometimes you wait a while for one to come online or get to pc
<arts> just dont want to piss anyone off
<Kilos> no you wont
<Kilos> just always ask nicely
<Kilos> some peeps just go there and say i want a cloak
<Kilos> and they ignore him for a long time
<arts> lol, do I personal message them?
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> they will pm you if needed
<Kilos> im gonn have a bally nap i think
<arts> hahahahahaha enjoy!
<Kilos> ty
<arts> how was saturday?
<Kilos> just woke
<Kilos> still got headache so not too lekker
<Kilos> havent they answered you yet on #freenode arts ?
<Kilos> dlPhreak were you dlimit?
<Kilos> seems like im not the only one needing ballie naps
<arts> hahahahaa
<arts> seems not
<Kilos> arts have you joined us on launchpad yet
<Kilos> arts have you joined us on launchpad?
<arts> the mailing list? i did sign up :)
<Kilos> nono on launchpad you make an account
<Kilos> im tryin to find a link
<arts> ok I can do that
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za
<Kilos> there is a join button
<arts> awesome
<Kilos> then you become an official ubuntu-za member
<arts> aaaannnnddddd done!
<Kilos> well  done
<Kilos> i even needed help to do that
<Kilos> there is one more
<Kilos> but i dont know where to find it
<Kilos> inetpro help
<arts> ubuntu one removed me???
<Kilos> removed you where?
<arts> ok wait a minute i think i messed up, fixing it right now
<arts> fixed uo
<arts> up
<Kilos> nice
<arts> wooohooo!
<Kilos> here is the other one
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members
<Kilos> add yourself at the bottom
<Kilos> there you go arts cloaked
<arts> YAY!!!!!! thanks Kilos!!!!
<Kilos> yw
<Langjan> Hoesit Kilos 
<Langjan> ?
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Kilos> lewe nog dankie en daar
<Langjan> Hi Kilos , are you still waiting?
<Kilos> i filled in a form on that site but they having a long weekend
<Kilos> so might get a reply wednesday
<Langjan> Alles wel hier dankie
<Langjan> Good, lets hope for the best. How have you recovered from surgery?
<Kilos> yes ty, im  still taking it easy with heavy stuff but doing situps every day to strenghthen tummy muscles
<Kilos> and walking lots
<Kilos> but horrible to walk and walk and never get anywhere
<Langjan> Do you walk along the roadside? Good exercise. Now just that visa...
<Kilos> i walk gate and back
<Kilos> 70 metres each way
<Kilos> yip just the visa
<Langjan> Eish! Dangerous outside? 
<Kilos> no
<Langjan> OK gotta go, will keep in touch. God bless!
<Kilos> ty for checking in
<Kilos> keep well
<Kilos> God bless you too
<Langjan> My pleasure, you also keep well - hou moed!
<Langjan> Thanks Kilos 
<Symmetria> sup
<guest43-5983405> hey guys what distro do you guys recommend for fussy hardware?
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> kubuntu
<Kilos> what doesnt work
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2016-01-24
<Kilos> morning all
<guest-a-r-t-s> happy sunday y'all!
<Kilos> what did you break
<guest-a-r-t-s> so many things...basically my laptop
<Kilos> no man
<guest-a-r-t-s> yeah I'm ganna have it up by this afternoon
<Kilos> kde will install there in 10 mins
<Kilos> then depending on connection an hour or less for update/upgrde
<guest-a-r-t-s> have to dual boot windows for work :(\
<arts> sup
<Kilos> wb
<arts> Sup Na3iL
<Na3iL> o/ arts 
<dlPhreak> Greets
<Kilos> hi dlPhreak 
<Kilos> arts is winning
<arts> boooya! hahaha
<arts> dling opera
<arts> sup dlPhreak :)
<Kilos> night all.sleep tight
<Bilel_mk> Hey everyone I hope you are all well ! i am wonder if someone can help why wen i put a script ajax and a script jQuery in the same page . js the Script Ajax does not work  http://pastebin.com/EaQsE0rf
<arts> sup sup
<dlPhreak> arts, why you dc so much?
<arts> internet here is bad, seems the connection can hold for more than 30min :(, there's been alot of rain
<dlPhreak> adsl?
<arts> ISDN
<dlPhreak> Very retro.
<dlPhreak> Didn't even know people even still used isdn.
<dlPhreak> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/01/bq-confirms-ubuntu-tablet-with-convergence-is-coming?utm_campaign=tweetthis
#ubuntu-za 2017-01-16
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> oh and hi superfly
<paddatrapper> morning inetpro 
<inetpro> eh paddatrapper, how's the weather in CT this morning?
<thatgraemeguy> morning peoples
<nsnzero> morning guys
<andrewlsd> morning inetpro
<andrewlsd> it's windy
<andrewlsd> morning nszero thatgraemeguy paddatrapper
<andrewlsd> hi superfly
<inetpro> hi andrewlsd
<inetpro> tumbleweed: how are things going at LCA?
<tumbleweed> inetpro: today was crazy, tomorrow should be less crazy
<tumbleweed> first few days are always crazy for video team
<inetpro> tumbleweed: enjoy!
<tumbleweed> :)
<paddatrapper> morning andrewlsd 
<paddatrapper> inetpro: weather is nice and sunny
<theblazehen> Morning
<pavlushka> Morning theblazehen 
<pavlushka> o/ ahoy ZA!
<nsnzero> hi there pavlushka 
<pavlushka> hello nsnzero :)\
<pavlushka> *:)
<pavlushka> maaz seen Kilos
<Maaz> pavlushka: Kilos was last seen 17 hours, 21 minutes and 1 second ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2017-01-15 20:50:53 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2017-01-15 20:51:08 SAST
<Langjan> Hi pavlushka I dont know where he's hiding
<pavlushka> Langjan no problem, I'll keep my radio on :)
<Langjan> Good. Maybe he has Internet connection problems (again)   
<jerit_> can I ask about my mail server here? Apparently its having authentication problems... http://pastebin.com/PxEdX61H
<jerit_> authentication problems I've got no idea how to fix
<superfly> jerit_: is that your MTA or your SMTP server? 
<jerit_> thats my SMTP
<jerit_> I've narrowed down the problem to some issue with the DNS
<jerit_> since I can ping the IP address but not the hostname
<jerit_> or rather the hostname isn't resolving to the correct ip address
<jerit_> interestingly enough there's a ban listed on my server for bonnie@loganyoung.co.za which isn't an email address I've created... wonder who tried to access the server on that email address
<Kilos> evening all
<Kilos> im still alive and still on meds till steve bhiko has a gap for bypass ops
<Kilos> they years behind or so doc tells me. they gonna try get me in sooner because of seriousness of arteries condition
<Langjan> Hi Kilos did your boss give you the day off?
<Kilos> hahaha hi Langjan 
<Kilos> what you doing ion lubuntu now
<Langjan> Hi Kilos I installed Lubuntu for a neighbour who was battling with a dated win xp
<Langjan> You keeping well?
<Langjan> pavlushka was looking for you 
<Kilos> yes im ok ty been all day at hospital
<Kilos> they say steve bhiko has massive backlog with heart jobs
<Kilos> you can see if you contacts can move me up the list'
<Kilos> id prefer 2 stents to 2 eart bypasses
<Langjan> Ai! 
<Langjan> So when do you hope to get in?
<Kilos> the doc hoping when they see the severity they will squeeze me in
<Kilos> according to dock im running at danger levels
<Langjan> Well I have come to that conclusion myself
<Kilos> Langjan join #phillw and ask for lubuntu help there ive told melodie you having screen issues
<Langjan> OK thks, I have had a few mails which suggest I check connections and screen first
<Kilos> join there man
<Langjan> If that does not sort the prob I will follow up on that, many thanks
<Kilos> they waiting for you
<Kilos>   type in /j #phillw
<Langjan> type in where?
<Kilos> here
<Langjan> ok im in
<Kilos> that means join that channel
<Langjan> It keeps saying "Cannot send to channel"
<Kilos> sorry got an out of bundle message and internet gone
#ubuntu-za 2017-01-17
<paddatrapper> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper inetpro and other lurkers
<Langjan> G'morning Kilos, lekker geslaap? 
<Langjan> I keep on getting this on the channel that you suggested: #phillw :Cannot send to channel
<Langjan> Anyway the prob is sorted, its the monitor
<andrewlsd> Morning paddatrapper Kilos inetpro Langjan thatgraemeguy theblazehen and others.
<Kilos> ja dankie Langjan en jy?
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd 
<theblazehen> Hi andrewlsd  and others
<Kilos> sorry Langjan i ran out of data last night and by the time i got back you were gone
<andrewlsd> just a re-post from something I saw on other social media:  ScaleConf is happening in Cape Town 9-10 March.  website-scaling technologies.  see http://scaleconf.org
<Kilos> i even typed here someone there must give you authority to get in there i think, to stop spammers
<thatgraemeguy> morning
<Kilos> so Langjan just needed a monitor change?
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<Langjan> Hi andrewlsd et al
<Langjan> Hi Kilos all is fine here thks. Yes he needs a new monitor
<Langjan> I checked the connections and cable, mine works fine so there is a problem in the monitor, 10 years old
<Langjan> LG Flatron 17"
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> always something
<Kilos> some pc repair places sell second hand monitors
<Kilos> i got a nice one few years back for R400
<Langjan> Been shopping around, there are quite a few from about R400-500, theres a Dell E1709w in Cape Town with no stand for R100
<Langjan> Can use the stand from the old one
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> stands can be made but the courier will charge lots from there
<MaNI> 10 year old monitor with problems, probably the fuse :p
<Langjan> We can use SAPO tracked and insured parcel, will not be much more than about R50 I guess. 
<Langjan> Thks MaNI I'm just battling to open the thing, have manual but still not clear how. If its the fuse the monitor will probably be stone dead. It shows a white screen with vertical lines
<MaNI> ahh okay, not the fuse then
<nsnzero> hi guys
<nsnzero> is the monitor not in test mode ?
<Langjan> hi nsnzero how do I check for test mode? 
<Langjan> screen is completely white
<nsnzero> looks like the controller chip is faulty is it CRT or LCD ?
<Langjan> LCD
<nsnzero> i had a laptop that had the same problem - it was a signal wire that was broken - have you tried the monitor without pluging the VGA connector ?
<Langjan> It still shows a white screen with only power cable on
<Langjan> with vga connected it shows some fine colored vertical lines
<Langjan> still on white screen
<nsnzero> its the controller chip then - best you have a tech check it out 
<Langjan> Thanks nsnzero 
<nsnzero> its my pleasure 
<Langjan> Appreciated, Linux ethos is great!
<Langjan> Except when Kilos lurks silently in the background
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> caught you man!
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> im quiet when i dont know how to help
<Langjan> I have noticed
<Langjan> You not often quiet
<Kilos> but thats how one learns, watching someone else troubleshoot
<Langjan> Much cheaper to learn from others' mistakes...
<Kilos> yip
<Langjan> By the way we knocked Mpumalanga out
<Kilos> well done
<Langjan> thks
<Kilos> did you throw the balls at their heads?
<Kilos> a good hammer could work easier without as much concentration
<Kilos> those balls turn remember
<Langjan> Nee man. All our teams won by a good margin, senior M & W, open A M & W and open B m & W
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> must be your motivation
<Langjan> Was a good weekend, cloudy most the time
<Kilos> keep up the good work
<Kilos> oh just one question
<Kilos> did that screen work with xp?
<Langjan> Thks will try, going to leave you now, playing in mens pairs club finals this afternoon
<Kilos> or did it come like that
<Langjan> yes and with lubuntu
<Kilos> enjoy and good luck
<Langjan> untl yesterday
<Kilos> oh
<Langjan> thks Kilos 
<Kilos> go safe
<Langjan> you also and look after yourself, no smoking zone only
<Kilos> ok
<Langjan> Good man, proud of you
<Kilos> nee man gaan speel nou
<Langjan> ok, ok sorry
<Langjan> what did I do?
<Kilos> nagged
<Langjan> No, reminded
<Kilos> thats why i want to go to heaven
<Langjan> and encouraged
<Kilos> there is a big sign saying no nagging
<Langjan> dnt need any signs there
<Kilos> oh yes
<Langjan> comes auto
<Kilos> for the stubborn naggers
<Langjan> even for them
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> ok cheers my friend
<Kilos> enjoy your avy my friend
<Langjan> go well
<Langjan> baie dankie
<Kilos> im going nowhere slowly
<Langjan> Juanita also in finals - ladies
<Kilos> tell her congrats and good luck
<Langjan> thks will do
<Langjan>  take care els I nag some more
<Langjan> ellse
<Langjan> else
<Langjan> Big Brother is watching
<Squirm> Hi
<jerit_> Sinjin, that you?
<jerit_> omfg it is you... long time no see
<jerit_> <<< Logan
<Squirm> Hey jerit_, long time
<Squirm> How's it going?
<jerit_> Not too bad hey yourself?
<Squirm> Going alright
<jerit_> What are you doing with yourself? I'm still running my business (almost 4 years old)
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2017-01-18
<inetpro> good mornings
<nsnzero> morning all
<inetpro> oh and hi superfly as well
<inetpro> en oom Kilos ook
<inetpro> hi nsnzero
<superfly> Time for me to sleep 
<superfly> I'm still in last night 
<superfly> Night inetpro 
<paddatrapper> morning inetpro, nsnzero. Evening superfly 
<inetpro> superfly: time to catch up, good night 
<inetpro> paddatrapper: hi
<Kilos> hi inetpro paddatrapper  and others
<Kilos> and sleep tight superfly 
<paddatrapper> hi Kilos 
<inetpro> het jy al jou miere uitgesorteer Kilos?
<Kilos> omtrent almal inetpro 
<Kilos> tot so 30 meter van die huis af is skoon
<Kilos> maar daar een of twee neste in die dak dink ek en hierdie n platdak  so moet sinkplaat afhaal waar ek dink hulle is
<unlaudable> anyone ever played with bitnami/wordpress docker images?
<jerit_> it just took me 20 minutes to find where my website is on my ubuntu vm
<unlaudable> :D
<Langjan> Good day all
<Langjan> Hey Kilos whats this quitting and joining about? Are you well? 
<Kilos> internet very sick sir, keeps dropping connection all the time
<Kilos> hopefully they working on the tower at least
<Langjan> I know that frustration,my kids have similar issues on their plot. Glad I have wired connection. 
<Kilos> yeah it helps
<Kilos> even a good mobile like i had in pta was good
<Langjan> Are you well?
<Kilos> but this one sucks
<Kilos> im ok yes ty and you?
<Langjan> Ai!
<Langjan> Fine thks
<Kilos> how did the golf go
<Langjan> bowls?
<Kilos> oh ya that
<Kilos> also peeps doing funny things with balls
<Langjan> you chatting to pairs champ 
<Kilos> congrats sir
<Kilos> well done
<Langjan> thks Kilos 
<Langjan> Juanita runner-up in ladies
<Kilos> tell her well done
<Langjan> she forgot to keep her head down
<Kilos> and practise more
<Langjan> thks will do
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> I found a monitor for my neighbour
<Langjan> Free
<Kilos> that is a good price
<Langjan> but old tech
<Kilos> doesnt matter on old pc
<Langjan> yes as long as it works
<Langjan> Volkshulp 2000
<Kilos> oh yes i been there to look some time back
<Kilos> glad they could help
<Langjan> Yes so am I
<Langjan> They also helped his wife with everything, box, monitor, keybrd, mouse the lot 
<Kilos> nice'
<Langjan> Shes the lady that I wired up to my router now hes also connected here 
<Kilos> have they got spare heart surgeons there
<Langjan> Lmga!
<Kilos> hehe
<Langjan>  Let me ind out...
<Langjan> find
<Kilos> before i went to oz
<Langjan> ...
<Kilos> you found me some guys with info on hospitals
<Langjan> oh yes
<Kilos> i think one was the head heart guy at steve bhiko wasnt he
<Langjan> cant remember, but could have been a contact via my cousin in Rustenburg
<Kilos> i need to find someone that can squeeze me in, debs is stressing bad
<Kilos> im scared she has an attack from all the stress
<Langjan> Ai! Stress just makes matters worse
<Kilos> she has hardly slept since i left
<Kilos> just 2 hour naps here and there
<Kilos> love actually sucks at times
<Langjan> Ai that's not good
<Langjan> We have a cousin who practices medicine in Pta and is well connected, dont know about Steve Biko but I will give him a buzz and find out 
<Kilos> ty
<Langjan> Just popped in to see how youre doing, I have to prepare for a meeting, chat later
<Kilos> go well and ty for the visit
<Langjan> My pleasure, go well Kilos and thks for always being there
<Kilos> what a stuff up
<Kilos> gmail said someone tried to get into my account so i went to each account and changed passwords but now thunderbird cant get there with the new passwords
<Kilos> keeps saying failed and reenter password or w password
<Kilos> new password and then still fails
<Kilos> sigh
<Langjan> Hi there Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Langjan> I had a chat with our doctor relative in Pta
<Kilos> oh yes
<Langjan> He says quality of service at SB is very good
<Langjan> He used to serve on the Board but he resigned due to inept management attitudes 
<Kilos> im actually past worrying about quality of service i just want heart fixed
<Langjan> He has no direct contacts there any more
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> but suggests you contact Dr Kobus Stanton at Eugeme Marais, he may have some suggestions for you as to how to go about to expedite matters
<Kilos> oh
<Langjan> unfortunately thats all I could get
<Kilos> ok sir ty for that
<Kilos> basically collapsing and going in while heart attacking is the only sure way 
<Kilos> then its emergency stuff
<Langjan> Let me know how things pan out, he did say that if we hit a dead end I must get back to him 
<Langjan> OK we will chat again later
<Langjan> hopefully you will not get to emergency stage
<Kilos> ty for that Langjan 
<Kilos> hopefully not yeah
<Langjan> Hope it helps, best of luck while we also pray for you
<Kilos> thanks for everything my friend
<Langjan> Lekker aand verder
<Kilos> have a great evening
<Kilos> our own champ
<Langjan> No prob, luckily I dont use kde so system is running fine
<Kilos> even though its ball throwing
<Langjan> So I can ring off
<Langjan>  lmga
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> Its not a ball, a ball is a round object
<Langjan> Lmga
<Langjan> Slaap lekker
<Kilos> ok damaged ball
<Kilos> jy ook dankie oom
<Langjan> dankie Kilos 
<Kilos> night all . sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2017-01-19
<paddatrapper> morning everyone
<nsnzero> morning guys
<paddatrapper> hey nsnzero 
<nsnzero> how you doing paddatrapper ?
<paddatrapper> nsnzero: I'm good thanks, you?
<nsnzero> busy busy at work - having a problem with my virtualbox installation -reinstalling
<theblazehen> Morning all
<theblazehen> nsnzero reinstalling with something better?
<nsnzero> morning theblazehen - what do you suggest - i have a VM in virtual box already - so i will need to transfer it 
<theblazehen> nsnzero qemu+kvm
<nsnzero> i just going to clone my virtual hdd - then try that - thanks 
<theblazehen> cool
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: the only issue I run into with qemu is mouse integration never seems to work properly
<theblazehen> paddatrapper tried different frontends? virt-viewer (not manager) works quite well iirc
<MaNL> if you use spice and install the correct spice drivers on the guest it should work fine
<theblazehen> MaNI yeah. /me used spice for thin client thing for a while, but couldn't find a client that handled 4x monitors well. Eventually went with vnc. Performance was great. Perhaps 1/8th of vnc. Had to use a vnc client where I could set compression level to 0 (slightly more than raw, but little compression) to achieve decent speeds. Was doing 950 mbit/s for a 2560x1440 video at around 20 - 30 fps
<MaNI> for VNC tigerVNC seems to perform a bit better than the rest
<MaNI> specifically talking about virt-manager though, mouse integration etc. works fine (if you configure the machine to use spice)
<theblazehen> MaNI yeah, IIRC tiger for the server, tight for the client
<inetpro> good mornings
<theblazehen> Right. I normally just used vnc. Slightly faster over higher latency connection
<theblazehen> hi inetpro
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: didn't spend much time troubleshooting (just went back to virtualbox), but with virtualbox dropping from stretch and the controversy around it I may try again soon
<theblazehen> paddatrapper cool. Windows or linux VMs? Long lived or just testing? If it's long lived I'd recommend X forwarding or RDP, short lived, look at vagrant / docker (different use cases, see which fits better)
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: shortlived, testing new isos as we release them of a debian spinoff for a local mathematical institute. I tend to prefer LXC for long running stuff
<theblazehen> paddatrapper cool. lxd for long running stuff here. Can you automate the testing?
<paddatrapper> I'm currently working on the installer, so switching between the VM and host easily is crucial
<theblazehen> Ah. spice won't help with the install environment then
<paddatrapper> Not really - it's stuff like seeing how the installer looks in the live environment, if it crashes when installing this, what happens when I don't do that
<theblazehen> Right
<paddatrapper> Some could probably be automated, but manually testing doesn't take much time
<Kilos> cremora
<thatgraemeguy> hallo Oom
<andrewlsd> Hello theblazehen Kilos- thatgraemeguy paddatrapper and inetpro
<theblazehen> hi andrewlsd , Kilos- , thatgraemeguy 
<andrewlsd> \o
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: do you have a pastebin type thing where I can post a picture?
<theblazehen> andrewlsd not anymore
<theblazehen> But gonna build something
<andrewlsd> theblazehen and paddatrapper: nice LXD/virtualization discussion earlier
<theblazehen> Basically linx.li (what I had before) + webtorrent for larger files + http://termbin.com/ but with automatic file type detection for previews if you visit it in web browser. If you visit page in browser it will do prview etc, but if you wget / curl it then return the raw binary
<andrewlsd> perhaps an automation toolset like "screwdriver" from Yahoo or Jenkins might work.
<andrewlsd> +1 theblazehen linx.li
<theblazehen> Or I might just write my own fully
<theblazehen> No need to tie in linx.li and termbin etc, just have it all handled by one program
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: I need better upload speed: https://linx.li/neapp9ur.png
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: running a single statically linked `go` binary?
<andrewlsd> :-P
<theblazehen> andrewlsd sure
<theblazehen> Been meaning to learn golang, so why not now
<andrewlsd> hehe
<andrewlsd> `go` for it.
<andrewlsd> hmm... www.golearn.com ?
<andrewlsd> or readyset.go
<nsnzero> if python and C had a baby it would be GO
<paddatrapper> hey andrewlsd 
<theblazehen> andrewlsd heh. And I think I'm more https://learnxinyminutes.com/ and then stumble around to get things done
<paddatrapper> andrewlsd: I pretty much put everything I run now in LXC containers. It's nice compartmentalising things
<andrewlsd> +1 paddatrapper
<andrewlsd> lol theblazehen. me too.
<theblazehen> paddatrapper /me had everything in lxd containers. Then bcache fucked me up. Now I have a smaller amount of everything in lxd containers
<theblazehen> some docker inside lxd
<andrewlsd> then theblazehen bought a hefty server :-)
<theblazehen> andrewlsd actually I broke bcache on the new server
<theblazehen> Rebuilding from scratch
<andrewlsd> :-(  
<theblazehen> Killed bcache the day before implementing backups :(
<theblazehen> Lost config management and my gitlab server :(
<andrewlsd> ... yes, that is how things usually go.
<theblazehen> Speaking of which, I need to configure backups
<theblazehen> Pity I can't bond  the internal nic + usb nic on laptop
<theblazehen> Since internal nic goes to a vm, which then goes to laptop
<theblazehen> andrewlsd you know how complicated that setup is :)
<jerit_> middag mense
<andrewlsd> hi jerit_
<jerit_> how goes andrewlsd?
<jerit_> brb
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: lol. painful... All mine is through ansible and all data is outside the container, linked in. So I don't worry too much about if my containers decide to mess with me
<theblazehen> paddatrapper Yeah. I changed bcache settings to make it faster, it broke the cache, and btrfsck wasn't good enough
<andrewlsd> welcome drussell :-)
<nsnzero> evening all
#ubuntu-za 2017-01-20
<andrewlsd> Morning all
<nsnzero> morning andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd> Hi nsnzero o/
<paddatrapper> morning andrewlsd nsnzero 
<andrewlsd> HI paddatrapper :-)
<thatgraemeguy> anyone on ubuntu 16.10 and using "search" in /etc/resolv.conf?
<nsnzero> weechat or irssi ?
<Kilos> greetings everyone and inetpro 
<chesedo> nsnzero: your weechat connection exposed your IP... if that helps...
<chesedo> hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> goosie i need help with thunderbird
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<inetpro> hi
<inetpro> Kilos: wat het jy gebroke?
<Kilos> i changed gmail passwords because they said someone in durban tried to get into my account now thunderbird wont accept the new passwords
<inetpro> thatgraemeguy: did it change in 16.10?
<Kilos> ive even purged tb and deleted .thunderbird
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> somewhere something in tb is remembering old passwords or something
<Kilos> even after purging
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> 2 days no mails
<Kilos> ive googled and none of those ideas work for me
<Kilos> i only havent removed the gmail accounts
<Kilos> dunno how i do that if i cant get it to see them
<Kilos> or start up at least
<Kilos> im using pop because that other thing will download 5000 mails from each account
<inetpro> surely you just enter the new password?
<Kilos> i have
<thatgraemeguy> Kilos: yes, my search suffixes aren't taken into account when I upgraded recently, and its now starting to drive me nuts
<Kilos> it doesnt accept 
<Kilos> ai! what a schlep
<inetpro> thatgraemeguy: strange, I wonder why they would change that
<Kilos> imap was the other thing
<Kilos> that could work but will finish all available data
<Kilos> scared to even try
<Kilos> and telkom connection sucks here goes off easy 10 times a day
<Kilos> hopefully we changing isp tonight
<thatgraemeguy> just use the web gmail, its 2017 already, who still uses a fat mail client? :-p
<thatgraemeguy> so limiting
<Kilos> lol i use it so i dont need to use my browser to check mail everytime
<Kilos> with pop i get only new mails
<Kilos> and also tb gives me nice reminders of meetings etc
<thatgraemeguy> Kilos: you on 16.10?
<Kilos> 16.04 thatgraemeguy im only doing lts to save data usage
<thatgraemeguy> or anyone else for that matter
<thatgraemeguy> ok thanks
<andrewlsd> Kilos: probably a security setting in Google account settings.
<thatgraemeguy> hmmm maybe worth comparing anyway, can you pastebin the contents of /etc/nsswitch.conf please?
<andrewlsd> recently Google switched everyone to "disable less secure access"
<Kilos> google actually evil
<andrewlsd> so you have to re-enable "less secure access" in your Google Account settings otherwise T-bird won't be able to successfully authenticate.
<andrewlsd> Problem probably wasn't Thunderbird, but that Google setting
<Kilos> i couldnt even get skype on cell without registering with google or some thing
<Kilos> ill go try that ty andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd> via https://myaccount.google.com
<thatgraemeguy> "i couldnt even get skype on cell without registering with google or some thing"
<thatgraemeguy> that's because you need to sign into a google account to use play store
<thatgraemeguy> nothing to do with skype really
<Kilos> lol ya installed skype then it went to registering stuff on google
<Kilos> before skype actually worked
<thatgraemeguy> you might be thinking of microsoft, they own skype
<Kilos> but when i was in aus skype didnt hassle 
<thatgraemeguy> otherwise that makes zero sense
<Kilos> oh ya ms ty
<Kilos> very frustrating episode
<inetpro> thatgraemeguy: hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns
<inetpro> that ^^ is on 16.04
<inetpro> hosts:          files resolve [!UNAVAIL=return] mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns
<inetpro> ^^ that is on a box here on 16.10
<Kilos> going offline for a while to try cellc guys wbb
<Kilos> be good
<thatgraemeguy> dankie dankie
<thatgraemeguy> bye Oom
<thatgraemeguy> mine is hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] resolve [!UNAVAIL=return] dns
<thatgraemeguy> let me try yours
<thatgraemeguy> was that a clean install
<thatgraemeguy> brb reboot
<inetpro> thatgraemeguy: I guess so
<thatgraemeguy> nope :(
<thatgraemeguy> https://bin.snyman.info/mmmb2nbj
<jerit> ubuntu-za site looks like a WP but I see it isn't
<andrewlsd> thatgraemeguy: afaik "search" only affects non-FQDN names. 
<andrewlsd> "dedi123.cpt4" would count as a FQDN, so "search" domains are probably not being  appendend.
<andrewlsd> although there seems to be an "ndots" option. the default is one "."
<andrewlsd> you could add "ndots:2" to your resolv.conf to see if that sorts it out
<andrewlsd> rather: "options ndots:2"
<thatgraemeguy> no, it'll try dedi123.cpt4 first and if that doesn't work it appends search domains
<thatgraemeguy> ndots just controls whether it even tries the given name first
<andrewlsd> ^ +1
<thatgraemeguy> this has worked for years, and as of my upgrade to 16.10 it broke
<thatgraemeguy> I'm going to try a fresh install on a virtualbox vm and see if it does the same
<andrewlsd> I see it works as you note that it used to work, on my 16.04
<andrewlsd> I can ping dedi123.cpt4
<andrewlsd> with the "search ...." values you supplied.
<thatgraemeguy> so hard to find an existing report of this, do so few people use search domains? :-o
<andrewlsd> (I don't have it normally in my resolv.conf)
<andrewlsd> I use /etc/hosts entries FML. :-(
<thatgraemeguy> haha no
<andrewlsd> wc -l /etc/hosts produces 44738
<andrewlsd> (admittedly much of that is for site/ad-blocking)
<thatgraemeguy> 2017-01-20 14:38:01 (2.96 MB/s) - ‘ubuntu-16.10-desktop-i386.iso’ saved [1610612736]
<thatgraemeguy> slow IS mirror :-D
<thatgraemeguy> brb rebooting
<thatgraemeguy> urgh no luck
<superfly> thatgraemeguy: you're taking into account that resolv.conf is now generated by the resolvconf service? 
<thatgraemeguy> yes I don't have a problem getting the contents of the file looking the way it should, it just seems to be ignoring it
<thatgraemeguy> see https://bin.snyman.info/mmmb2nbj
<superfly> Yep, I saw that. I've never used search, so I know less than you do :-(
<thatgraemeguy> meh
<thatgraemeguy> have a nice weekend all :)
<Kilos>  can someone tell me where to find this setting in gmail please
<Kilos> <andrewlsd> so you have to re-enable "less secure access" in your Google Account settings otherwise T-bird won't be able to successfully authenticate
<Kilos> there are so many settings but i cant find where to re-enable that one
<Kilos> i am at this page https://myaccount.google.com/security
<Kilos> andrewlsd come back
<Kilos> inetpro wake again up
<Kilos> tummy must be full by now
 * Kilos waves to superfly
<superfly> Hi Kilos 
<smile> bye :p 
<squish102> superfly: hows things going
<superfly> squish102: slowly
<superfly> My green card is on its way though 
#ubuntu-za 2017-01-21
<Kilos> helloooo za and inetpro 
<inetpro> oh hi oom Kilos
<inetpro> and goeiemore to everyone else
<inetpro> Kilos: google is your friend
<inetpro> https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/6010255?hl=en
<Kilos> nono  google hates me
 * inetpro thought others gave you the headstart up there yesterday
<inetpro> google "less secure access"
<inetpro> that ^^ is all you needed to search for
<Kilos> yes i went to that link but cant find where to do the less secure thing
<inetpro> read
<Kilos> i actually hate google and was tempted a few times to just delete my account now they make that option so conspicious
<Kilos> i read for hours
<Kilos> grrrr
<inetpro> there's that section with the heading "Change account access for less secure apps"
<Kilos> i dont see that
<Kilos> lemme see on your link
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> it's not something they want you to do with good reason, it is less secure
<Kilos-> yay ty inetpro after opening that link the second time i found the less secure stuff
<Kilos-> sigh
<Kilos-> i havent got the energy to struggle, stuff must just work
<inetpro> Kilos-: but they gave you the answer
<Kilos-> yes but why did it change
<Kilos-> it was working fine
<inetpro> 01/21 10:55:08 <inetpro> it's not something they want you to do with good reason, it is less secure
<Kilos-> sigh, im struggling here last few days so you gotta be patient sir
<inetpro> Google may block sign-in attempts from some apps or devices that do not use modern security standards. Since these apps and devices are easier to break into, blocking them helps keep your account safe.
<Kilos-> ok
<Kilos-> now my 2 gmail acounts have the same password but only one is accepted in tbird
<Kilos-> other one same hassle
<Kilos-> oh
<Kilos-> i gotta do the less secure there as well
<Kilos-> yaya ok man
<inetpro> haha see, you answered your own question even
<Kilos-> hahaha
<Kilos-> ai! now its doing like imap and downloading all my mails
<Kilos-> sigh
<Kilos-> will take days
<Kilos-> over 5000 on each account
<inetpro> Kilos-: your own fault
<inetpro> you cleared your Thunderbird profile, if I understang correctly
<inetpro> s/understang/understand/
<Kilos-> yes
<Kilos-> i fetched old .thunderbird from desktop so that might cut it down a bit
<inetpro> Kilos-: what's with the funny tail?
<inetpro> did you resolve your troubles?
<Kilos-> yes ty inetpro just deleting thousands ai!
<Kilos-> but at least its working again
<Kilos-> ty very much
<Kilos> this connection keeps dropping , stupid cellc and voda 
<Kilos> they got a good rate though
<Kilos> 1k for 100gig
<Kilos> or 1499 for 200 gig
<Kilos> ian was using telkom 10 gig for 1k
<Kilos> eish domdonner still downloading , already at 9000 mails
<inetpro> So looks like Twitter decided to do a hard rename of @potus -> @potus44, and create a fresh fork at @potus ...
<inetpro> https://twitter.com/narayanarjun/status/822669150212554753
<inetpro> interesting decision
<inetpro> Kilos-: raining here now after one big bang a few minutes ago
<superfly> It's not raining here now, but it looks like it may rain later today
<superfly> morning Kilos-
<superfly> er, Kilos
<superfly> Ah yes, here's the rain
<superfly> in fact, it's hailing
<Kilos> haha raining here as well atm
<Kilos> big storm
<Kilos> hows my fly
<Kilos> and fsmily?
<Kilos> family
<superfly> we're all good.
<superfly> slowly settling in with everything
<superfly> Going to an Installfest with the AZ LoCo on the 28th
<Kilos> hi nsnzero kulelu88 
<Kilos> thats great superfly at least you have some time on your hands now
<nsnzero> hi kilos
<superfly> Kilos: meh. I am not doing much, which is really frustrating me at the moment. I have a desk coming this afternoon, so from this weekend I'll be able to set up my "office" and do more stuff, which will make me feel a lot less frustrated.
<Kilos> lol
<nsnzero> hi superfly  
<superfly> hey nsnzero
<nsnzero> i think i have the worlds most untidiest desk - its just files and papers everywhere 
<superfly> I've had the same from time to time
<nsnzero> who has the time to clean nowdays - everything is just deadlines
<Kilos> sjoe inetpro 17 or 18 thousand deleted alread on one mail account and 6 on another
<Kilos> remind me never to delete .thunderbird everr again
<nsnzero> thats alot Kilos 
<Kilos> yeah years of mails back to 2014 now
<Kilos> i think i should sleep on my error
<superfly> Kilos: um, yeah, that wasn't the cleverest thing to do
<Kilos> hehe 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> see ya morrow
<nsnzero> goodnight Kilow
<nsnzero> goodnight Kilos , my apologies
<kulelu88> rule of thumb: never delete anything in /home/
#ubuntu-za 2017-01-22
<gremble> Morning
<inetpro> good mornings 
<smile> hi! :)
<superfly> Hello 
<superfly> inetpro: I don't know what time it was in South Africa, but your "good morning" was at 8am here 
<smile> bye! :)
#ubuntu-za 2018-01-15
<Kilos> morning everyone
<paddatrapper> morning oom Kilos 
<paddatrapper> and everyone else
<Kilos> yay my alerts sound works
<Kilos> keys packing up but
<paddatrapper> Just have to type slowly then :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you ok paddatrapper?
<paddatrapper> Kilos: I'm good thanks. Back at work. And you? 
<Kilos> im ok ty lad
<Kilos> doing some data recoveries for ians clients
<Kilos> very slow on dual core and 1tb drives lol
<Kilos> keep well lad and tell the others i say stay well
<paddatrapper> will do. Good to see you back here
<andrewlsd>  /join #ubuntu-za
<andrewlsd> all quiet on the cyber-front.
<anton_may> bonjourno
<superfly> o/
#ubuntu-za 2018-01-16
<anton_may> good morning
<inetpro> goeiemore
<anton_may> more
#ubuntu-za 2018-01-17
<paddatrapper> Morning everyone
 * Kilos waves
<pavlushka> hey miles did you drop something?
<inetpro> .
 * nlsthzn peers in and expects only silence...
#ubuntu-za 2018-01-18
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos glad to see you're still OK
<Maaz> superfly: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<paddatrapper> Morning everyone
<not_found> goeie more Suid Afrika
<paddatrapper> more not_found 
<not_found> hey paddatrapper, how are you?
<paddatrapper> not_found: I'm good thanks. You?
<not_found> always good thanks :)
<nailed> lubuntu + i3 riced and ready to roll - https://flic.kr/p/Fs2kNL
<pavlushka> lol
#ubuntu-za 2018-01-19
<inetpro> good mornings
<nailed> inetpro, o/
<nlsthzn> ^_^
<CraigZim> Boo!
#ubuntu-za 2020-01-13
<chesedo-> Morning all
#ubuntu-za 2020-01-14
<CuttingEdge> greetings all .. i've setup a new ubuntu archive/releases/cdimages mirror @ ubuntu.mirror.rain.co.za .. submitted the registration earlier .. will keep you all posted
